# *Spoilers* October 2013 Popsugar Must Have Box



## kitnmitns (Sep 18, 2013)

It's time to start thinking about it...


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's time to start thinking about it...

I've been going through all the subs looking for October threads lol


----------



## JessP (Sep 19, 2013)

My re-sub to PopSugar starts in October, yay! I took a break but couldn't stay away for that long lol.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm getting my first box in October and I can't wait!  I signed up back in August!


----------



## kayglass (Sep 20, 2013)

Already excited and can't wait for October!


----------



## Soanders (Sep 20, 2013)

Ooo I can't wait! I'm really hoping for a new travel mug. Mine started leaking the other day on my way to work. Ugh. I wouldn't be upset if some of that Starbucks pumpkin spice Via made it's way into the box too!


----------



## kayglass (Sep 21, 2013)

> Ooo I can't wait! I'm really hoping for a new travel mug. MineÂ started leaking the other day on my way to work. Ugh.Â I wouldn't be upset ifÂ some of that StarbucksÂ pumpkin spice Via made it's way into the box too!


 A travel mug and via packets would be great! I still want a scarf out of PopSugar. Since there wasn't one in September or the Fall boxes, I really hope a scarf comes in October. I wonder how/when PS will start utilizing our profiles?


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm hoping for a fun makeup item maybe Winks by Georgie or something along those lines. A candle in a fall scent.... Perhaps something with a Halloween theme for the box.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 22, 2013)

Hope there is a candle in this months box or something maybe fall or Halloween themed


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting my first box in October and I can't wait!  I signed up back in August!
Mine too this is my first box in October other than the $100 box I just got


----------



## klg534 (Sep 22, 2013)

Do you think this box will come in the first week or so like normal? If so that would be CRAZY! My popsugar came on Friday..thats like..only a two week gap!


----------



## kayglass (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh I hadn't thought about that but I would think they'd go back to their normal shipping schedule. Good point.


----------



## AmandaMaven (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayglass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


A travel mug and via packets would be great! I still want a scarf out of PopSugar. Since there wasn't one in September or the Fall boxes, I really hope a scarf comes in October. I wonder how/when PS will start utilizing our profiles?

Oooooohh... a scarf would be nice! I would also like a candle too, but I don't imagine they would send one in the October box. 

Hopefully we can see them using our profiles with this box!

I love October - it is my favorite month! I am expecting all my boxes to be amazing this month or else! lol


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 23, 2013)

Things I want for October... Something in a fall scent, like a lotion or a fragrance mini. A beauty item! Makeup! Would love a travel mug and via packets. Or maybe a little bottle of pumpkin spice syrup to DIY lattes. A fall home item maybe... Would love a scarf. Or a random surprise like they love to give us! I really do love this sub. It is a fun treat each month.


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 23, 2013)

How about some cute mittens or gloves. I loose so many that I can never have enough.


----------



## emmzk25 (Sep 23, 2013)

I love ps! I would like a book to read for the winter/ fall though. One of my fave times to read


----------



## Kerryliz (Sep 23, 2013)

Ooohhh I would like:
 

Face cream

Makeup primer

Transluscent mineral powder

Scarf

Book (novel OR cookbook)

Pumpkin bread/muffin/doughnut/cookie mix

Throw blanket

A million dollars!


----------



## hakau (Sep 23, 2013)

updates


----------



## Dayo Steph (Sep 23, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm thinking: Earrings or bracelet, since there was no jewelry last month and a ring and necklace were in recent boxes, Body lotion, I'm out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Coffee or chocolate, I'm always in need of these items DVD rom com, for the rainy, cold nights to come Cozy socks or mittens, ditto Cool photo frame, I never buy them for myself and my sis is getting married next month. Would love a great frame to inspire me to change some photos around my apartment. Let's hoping shipping is more efficient this month. I just received September today.


----------



## emmzk25 (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't know if they'd do earrings...since they seem to be on gorjana I really like their toggle bracelet.


----------



## IffB (Sep 24, 2013)

I would like...

The new Bridget Jones book that is releasing in October: Mad About the Boy.

Kindle, ITunes or RedBox Gift Card

Socks

Wallet

Hot Chocolate or TEA (I know it is not a popular choice, but I love....)

Any makeup other than black mascara, black eyeliner or pastel lipgloss.

Vase and bulbs

Something Cinnamon-y

Earcuff!

No Powerbars or Jewelmint or Supergoop!


----------



## Kerryliz (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would like...

The new Bridget Jones book that is releasing in October: Mad About the Boy.

Kindle, ITunes or RedBox Gift Card

Socks

Wallet

Hot Chocolate or TEA (I know it is not a popular choice, but I love....)

Any makeup other than black mascara, black eyeliner or pastel lipgloss.

Vase and bulbs

Something Cinnamon-y

Earcuff!

No Powerbars or Jewelmint or Supergoop!

Ooohhh I would LOVE the new Bridget Jones book! (Kinda like the Devil Wears Prada sequel.... even if it sucks, I know I'm going to want to read it no matter what and not having to buy it myself would be a huge plus!) I would like it in paperback though, no hardcovers please!


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 24, 2013)

> I would like... The new Bridget Jones book that is releasing in October: Mad About the Boy. Kindle, ITunes or RedBox Gift Card Socks Wallet Hot Chocolate or TEA (I know it is not a popular choice, but I love....) Any makeup other than black mascara, black eyeliner or pastel lipgloss. Vase and bulbs Something Cinnamon-y Earcuff! No Powerbars or Jewelmint or Supergoop!


 I'm with you on tea! Love the kindle gift card. Because you could use it on amazon if you don't have a kindle. I love the idea of a "fluffy" book. The only problem is that I pretty much only read on my kindle these days. If only there was a way pop sugar could know if you would rather have the ebook and send a code or something. I get not everyone has one so all ebooks doesn't work. Some silver jewelry would be nice. It looks better on me than silver  I figure some sort of lip balm for fall.


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 24, 2013)

Updates! So excited! This will be my first box after stalking unboxing videos for the last several months... Finally took the plunge! :-D Plus this is my birthday month, so hoping ill end up with a good box due to bday juju. Haha.


----------



## IffB (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes, I canceled after this month, hoping for a new 3 month discount to resub for November.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 25, 2013)

Updates!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jo Cres (Sep 25, 2013)

updates? anyone? anyone? anyone? ( I said that in my ben stein voice ....)


----------



## trin0183 (Sep 25, 2013)

Yay!!


----------



## stasi7 (Sep 26, 2013)

I would love the new Bridget Jones book and a cute pair of boot socks. I love that look with a dress and tights. I definitely think we're overdue for a makeup item, too.


----------



## kitnmitns (Sep 26, 2013)

The only book I have read that PS has sent was the DIY one.  They are really not good at picking books for me. But in any case, I am never in a book shortage. I read one every two days, approximately.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would love the new Bridget Jones book and a cute pair of boot socks. I love that look with a dress and tights. I definitely think we're overdue for a makeup item, too.

Yep for sure on the makeup item...would love to see at least something for fall  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I really enjoyed the Safe Haven book so it would be amazing if there was another book in this box.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 26, 2013)

Any spoilers at all for this box?


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 26, 2013)

I would freak out if the new pokemon game was in it. SUPER UNLIKELY but a girl can dream lol


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 26, 2013)

Would be so psyched for the new Bridget jones book- that series totally makes me lol!! I can watch those movies over &amp; over again &amp; I still die laughing at all the same parts. A awesome travel mug would totally be amazing too...can never have too many of those


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 27, 2013)

I have never read/watched Bridget Jones. I don't know what I've been doing with my life... I might have a copy of the books somewhere that I got while thrifting.


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 27, 2013)

> I have never read/watched Bridget Jones. I don't know what I've been doing with my life... I might have a copy of the books somewhere that I got while thrifting.


 Same here! Not sure why exactly I haven't read/watched any of it yet!


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 27, 2013)

I know this isn't new or anything, but I wouldn't mind getting the book The Time Travelers Wife. I technically already own it, but I adored it and made the mistake of borrowing it to someone and never got it back and now can't remember who has it... :-(


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know this isn't new or anything, but I wouldn't mind getting the book The Time Travelers Wife. I technically already own it, but I adored it and made the mistake of borrowing it to someone and never got it back and now can't remember who has it... :-(

This isn't going to help now, but I saw this thing on the internet. Every time you loan something to a friend, take a picture of them holding it so you know who has it... lol

Or create your own library system. Dewey Decimal all the way!


----------



## OiiO (Sep 27, 2013)

Signing up for updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wouldn't mind a cashmere scarf, and a pumpkin pie scented candle.


----------



## NailsAndCurls (Sep 27, 2013)

I would love an ultra moisturizing hand cream from L'occitane!


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 27, 2013)

> This isn't going to help now, but I saw this thing on the internet. Every time you loan something to a friend, take a picture of them holding it so you know who has it... lol Or create your own library system. Dewey Decimal all the way!


 OMG this this an amazing idea! Thanks! I hate to say this isn't the first time this has happened to me... Lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 27, 2013)

My sub doesn't start til November, but I'm going to hope that I get lucky and a spot opens for October, darnit. I love the idea of pumpkin spice via, and a candle!. An emerald eyeliner would be nice...ahhh...I love October.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Sep 27, 2013)

My wish:

A candle (i know, i know, we just got the diffuser, so highly unlikely)
Pumpkin spice anything -- I am a cinnamon FIEND

A scarf
Cozy sockies 

Something makeup related in a fab fall color.  I was hoping eyeshadow, but they sent it to the fall fashion box people... so idk...

A Movie or book would be good

Popcorn or popcorn related snack (idk why, but popcorn makes me think of fall)
a cute DIY halloween decoration kit of some sort?

Some tech-friendly gloves -- although that's a little more colder weather related, so unlikely. 

a nice fall colored nail polish

pumpkin or spice scented perfume.  (i'm telling you... PUMPKIN. SPICE. FIEND)

mmmm.... I think that's it.  

Thoughts?


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My sub doesn't start til November, but I'm going to hope that I get lucky and a spot opens for October, darnit. I love the idea of pumpkin spice via, and a candle!. An emerald eyeliner would be nice...ahhh...I love October.

I'm in the same boat, I really hope an October spot opens up for both of us!


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 27, 2013)

I bet we get some kind of candy. Last year it was Dylan's Candy Bar gummy bears and they were YUMMY! Hoping for a scarf, a book, Starbucks Pumpkin Spice Via, and maybe a cute fall mug. I actually wouldn't even mind a Popsugar branded mug.


----------



## AmandaMaven (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My wish:

A candle (i know, i know, we just got the diffuser, so highly unlikely)
Pumpkin spice anything -- I am a cinnamon FIEND

A scarf
Cozy sockies 

Something makeup related in a fab fall color.  I was hoping eyeshadow, but they sent it to the fall fashion box people... so idk...

A Movie or book would be good

Popcorn or popcorn related snack (idk why, but popcorn makes me think of fall)
a cute DIY halloween decoration kit of some sort?

Some tech-friendly gloves -- although that's a little more colder weather related, so unlikely. 

a nice fall colored nail polish

pumpkin or spice scented perfume.  (i'm telling you... PUMPKIN. SPICE. FIEND)

mmmm.... I think that's it.  

Thoughts?  

I would love if they sent a movie. I am dying for them to send a nice throw blanket (unlikely, but who knows!) 

Pumpkin perfume would be AMAZING!! I would live in the stuff! 

I do like the idea of something DIY - for halloween or anything! 

A recipe book full of comfort food would also be great. 

I also really want something that has to do with our preference quiz.... concealer, a shirt, shoes... anything!


----------



## Yeti (Sep 27, 2013)

You guys all have such great ideas!  A travel mug and a movie or book would be nice.  I am not a big fan of the cooler weather, and getting under a million blankets with a warm drink sounds awesome.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 27, 2013)

I would prefer a room spray over a candle (curious kitties + open flame = WHY AM I SMELLING BURNING HAIR?), but we just got a diffuser, so I doubt they would send another room scent item already. I'm kind of expecting/anticipating a pink nail polish like the breast cancer awareness set last year. Halloween-themed stuff would be awesome, but I just don't see them sending out horror movies/novels even though young women are apparently the fastest-growing segment of horror fans (I've been a horror fan since I read _Carrie_ at the tender age of nine years old waaaay back during Reagan's first term). I would lovelovelove to see a nice fountain pen. You just don't see them enough. I had some other ideas, but I'm drawing a blank right now. Maybe they will come to me as soon as I post this!


----------



## emmzk25 (Sep 27, 2013)

I second the scarf. They pick such nice ones!


----------



## OiiO (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You guys all have such great ideas!  A travel mug and a movie or book would be nice.  I am not a big fan of the cooler weather, and getting under a million blankets with a warm drink sounds awesome.

Ooh I like that idea, I don't have a nice sturdy high quality travel mug, so getting a fancy one would make the whole box totally worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Sep 27, 2013)

They still haven't sent out a cozy beanie/knit hat and I think October would be a good month for it! I also think gloves for touchscreens was an awesome idea (it could even be their "tech" item). I agree that there will likely be some kind of candy for Halloween in this box. I have good feelings about this one!


----------



## Jo Cres (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My wish:

A candle (i know, i know, we just got the diffuser, so highly unlikely)
Pumpkin spice anything -- I am a cinnamon FIEND

A scarf
Cozy sockies

Something makeup related in a fab fall color.  I was hoping eyeshadow, but they sent it to the fall fashion box people... so idk...

A Movie or book would be good

Popcorn or popcorn related snack (idk why, but popcorn makes me think of fall)
a cute DIY halloween decoration kit of some sort?

Some tech-friendly gloves -- although that's a little more colder weather related, so unlikely.

a nice fall colored nail polish

pumpkin or spice scented perfume.  (i'm telling you... PUMPKIN. SPICE. FIEND)

mmmm.... I think that's it.

Thoughts?

I love these ideas! a DIY Halloween deco kit could be something to carve a pumpkin maybe? im obsessed with all things pumpkin spice and cinnamon! like a cinnamon candle would be awesome. also, caramel flavored popcorn would be great with a movie and a throw! give me some fuzzy socks and some hot apple cider and this would be a dreamy box!!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Sep 27, 2013)

You guys have such good ideas! I'd love a mug, beanie, eyeliner, candy and perfume. Seems like the boxes are having interesting themes so wondering what this month will be? I have to say I love all 4 of the boxes, plus the fall and men's summer, I've got so far. I use something almost daily! I'm hooked!


----------



## jenniferrose (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They still haven't sent out a cozy beanie/knit hat and I think October would be a good month for it! I also think gloves for touchscreens was an awesome idea (it could even be their "tech" item). I agree that there will likely be some kind of candy for Halloween in this box. I have good feelings about this one!

Tech gloves might count as an item considered one size fits all but technically doesn't? It might alienate the people without touchscreen technology. I mean they could still be used as gloves anyhow, but their real appeal is the touchscreen part.

I think every box I hope for a nice pair of headphones as their tech/fitness item. Although I should use them to run, I need a good pair for my computer.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Tech gloves might count as an item considered one size fits all but technically doesn't? It might alienate the people without touchscreen technology. I mean they could still be used as gloves anyhow, but their real appeal is the touchscreen part.

I think every box I hope for a nice pair of headphones as their tech/fitness item. Although I should use them to run, I need a good pair for my computer.

Mmm headphones, that's a great suggestion actually. Although I doubt they can put really nice ones in our boxes, because of their high prices.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Sep 27, 2013)

Maybe in the next special edition box! I would :heart: headphones!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 27, 2013)

LOVING these suggestions!

Let's see, some of these have already been mentioned, but my wish list would be:

Warm, fuzzy socks

A cute, funny romantic comedy novel or good mystery

Hot chocolate set with cute mug

A gorgeous rich jewel-toned nail polish

A baking scented room spray (apple pie, pumpkin marshmallow, chocolate pound cake)

That's a very snuggle-ly box,. right there lol


----------



## nikky25 (Sep 27, 2013)

A book would be amazing but I wouldn't want a bridget jones one though cause i was never a fan. Maybe a nice horror or mystery book would be nice since it is going to be october and halloween. Hot chocolate would be yummi too with lil marshmallows yummi. DIY halloween decorations would be cool, id do that over the diy book we just got in this months box. Maybe a horror movie with popcorn xD


----------



## IffB (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes, hat!


----------



## IffB (Sep 27, 2013)

> My wish: A candle (i know, i know, we just got the diffuser, so highly unlikely) Pumpkin spice anything -- I am a cinnamon FIEND A scarf Cozy sockiesÂ  Something makeup related in a fab fall color. Â I was hoping eyeshadow, but they sent it to the fall fashion box people... so idk... A Movie or book would be good Popcorn or popcorn related snack (idk why, but popcorn makes me think of fall) a cute DIY halloween decoration kit of some sort? Some tech-friendly gloves -- although that's a little more colder weather related, so unlikely.Â  a nice fall colored nail polish pumpkin or spice scented perfume. Â (i'm telling you... PUMPKIN. SPICE. FIEND) mmmm.... I think that's it. Â  Thoughts? Â





> They still haven't sent out a cozy beanie/knit hat and I think October would be a good month for it! I also think gloves for touchscreens was an awesome idea (it could even be their "tech" item). I agree that there will likely be some kind of candy for Halloween in this box. I have good feelings about this one!


 I would buy your box!


----------



## plumplant (Sep 28, 2013)

I'd love a throw blanket or a scarf. It'd be nice to get something savory as the food item! Maybe flavored popcorn? I didn't enjoy the fruit chews they sent in the September box- yuck.


----------



## emmzk25 (Sep 28, 2013)

For food I could go for some really nice chocolate or coffee. I like the idea of a blanket, but that may be too heavy/big to ship. I really do love fall scents ( I think this is the o ly time of year I use candles and room sprays and car vent things) so that wouldn't be bad, but they sent the diffuser last month...


----------



## OiiO (Sep 28, 2013)

Mmmm chocolate... I think October is a good month to start sending out chocolate again without the fear that it'll melt in the box, so this could be a very accurate guess!


----------



## Kyleyz (Sep 28, 2013)

I want make-up and a more bodum cups!


----------



## KayEss (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'd love a throw blanket or a scarf. It'd be nice to get something savory as the food item! Maybe flavored popcorn? I didn't enjoy the fruit chews they sent in the September box- yuck. 

Cheddar popcorn please! And a movie to snuggle up to!


----------



## OiiO (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Cheddar popcorn please! And a movie to snuggle up to!

Speaking of snuggling, maybe we could get a cozy throw?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momsgotmail (Sep 29, 2013)

Here is my wishlist:

Fall Themed Cookbook

Really Cool Pumpkin Carving Kit

Jewel toned Drop earrings or Bracelet

Night Cream or Hand cream

$25 Gift Certificate towards shoes or handbag...


----------



## farrah3 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Tech gloves might count as an item considered one size fits all but technically doesn't? It might alienate the people without touchscreen technology. I mean they could still be used as gloves anyhow, but their real appeal is the touchscreen part.

I think every box I hope for a nice pair of headphones as their tech/fitness item. Although I should use them to run, I need a good pair for my computer.

I have a crappy non-screen Tracphone, but we LOVE tech gloves in our home.  I have 4 kids in marching band so we call them "band" gloves.


----------



## Eleda (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My sub doesn't start til November, but I'm going to hope that I get lucky and a spot opens for October, darnit. I love the idea of pumpkin spice via, and a candle!. An emerald eyeliner would be nice...ahhh...I love October.

I have two subs, I will be cancelling one, fingers crossed they open one for you!


----------



## klg534 (Oct 1, 2013)

Its October! Spoiler Time!  

&lt;- This girl is ready to find out whats coming!


----------



## jessrose18 (Oct 1, 2013)

I WANT A TRAVEL MUG, A NICE DARK PURPLE LIPSTICK/GLOSS, PUMPKIN ANYTHING! GLOW IN THE DARK NAIL POLISH AND A SCARF


----------



## emmzk25 (Oct 1, 2013)

Ohh yes that purpleish lipstick color that's coming out for fall would be lovely. I've been getting way too many reds (I like the reds don't get me wrong but I don't need 8 tubes of it  )


----------



## latinafeminista (Oct 1, 2013)

Finally able to sign up for PS, super excited to add this sub!

Does anyone know of any codes for any type of PS subscription? TIA!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 1, 2013)

I had to cancel for this month, just got a $600 vet bill that I needed to pay today. I'm a little sad because I love the Fall, and was hoping for a fab fall box, but at the same time I realized that I've been a bit disappointed with my boxes. They've been past the worth of what I paid, but haven't wowed me.....which of course means this box will be ah-mazing! LOL


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 1, 2013)

> I had to cancel for this month, just got a $600 vet bill that I needed to pay today. I'm a little sad because I love the Fall, and was hoping for a fab fall box, but at the same time I realized that I've been a bit disappointed with my boxes. They've been past the worth of what I paid, but haven't wowed me.....which of course means this box will be ah-mazing! LOL


 Oh no! I hope your furry friend is ok! Those vet bills are a killer!


----------



## IffB (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally able to sign up for PS, super excited to add this sub!

Does anyone know of any codes for any type of PS subscription? TIA!

REFER5 is the only active now, I think


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had to cancel for this month, just got a $600 vet bill that I needed to pay today. I'm a little sad because I love the Fall, and was hoping for a fab fall box, but at the same time I realized that I've been a bit disappointed with my boxes. They've been past the worth of what I paid, but haven't wowed me.....which of course means this box will be ah-mazing! LOL

I'm so sorry about your furbaby. I hope all is well now. My Shih Tzu has allergies and has undergone allergy testing and now we're doing shots, so I understand vet bills too well!


----------



## randomlyreviews (Oct 1, 2013)

My wishlist:

A pumpkin spice treat ... or two?

Espresso Bodum cups

Nail polish in fall colors

Long dangle earrings

Fall-themed home item - maybe a candle ???

A feel-good-and-snuggle-with-a-cup-of-hot-chocolate movie


----------



## latinafeminista (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
REFER5 is the only active now, I think

Thank you!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Oct 1, 2013)

I agree with many above pumpkin spice or cinnamon anything (maybe a WoodWick candle they have a cinnamon chai candle that sounds amazing. I love the idea of a throw blanket especially a Brookstone nap blanket ( I'm obsessed and already own 2) Maybe a pumpkin carving tool set. Love the idea of a book the third Divergent book, Allegiant by Veronica Roth comes out this month and I'm dying to read it ( I don't care if I'm 23 I still love teen dystopian books). But I don't think this is likely because it doesn't come out until like the 20th plus it's a teen book. We also haven't gotten movie tickets in a while and we've never gotten a non workout DVD. The Carrie remake comes out this month right? I think that could be a fun movie ticket idea I'd love to see. I don't know what DVDs are coming out but I gotta say I loved Now You See Me that recently came out on DVD and I'd love that. Candy!!!!! Hopefully not chocolate just because I'm in Florida and it's still hot down here and nobody likes melted chocolate. Yes more make upnail polish. Just got super excited.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 1, 2013)

> Love the idea of a book the third Divergent book, Allegiant by Veronica Roth comes out this month and I'm dying to read it ( I don't care if I'm 23 I still love teen dystopian books). But I don't think this is likely because it doesn't come out until like the 20th plus it's a teen book. We also haven't gotten movie tickets in a while and we've never gotten a non workout DVD. The Carrie remake comes out this month right? I think that could be a fun movie ticket idea I'd love to see.


 The biggest _Divergent_ fan I am aware of is a thirty-year-old dude! My kid brother (not the 30-yo) reads a lot of young adult stuff because he runs YA reading programs for his library -- and he's 38. And I can actually see them sending another YA book since the first book they sent was _The Perks of Being a Wallflower_. But I can't see them sending out tickets to a big movie. Something completely off our radar, sure, like _The Perks..._. But _Carrie_? That just seems way too has-a-big-marketing-campaign for PopSugar. Maybe a copy of a book that has a film version coming out. Or tickets to _Kill Your Darlings_ and a copy of something from Kerouac, Ginsberg, and/or Burroughs. That would be amazing.


----------



## katiew (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a question for the popsugar pros

 I ordered 3 months and cancelled so I could re-sub with the 3 month price for november, but they closed my october box so I won't be getting it... even though it is paid for.

Has anyone else run into this problem? I haven't dealt with popsugar CS so I am a little nervous ( I haven't recieved any reply in two days... but I might just be a little too crazy since I really don't want to miss out on October!!)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Eleda (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiew* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a question for the popsugar pros

 I ordered 3 months and cancelled so I could re-sub with the 3 month price for november, but they closed my october box so I won't be getting it... even though it is paid for.

Has anyone else run into this problem? I haven't dealt with popsugar CS so I am a little nervous ( I haven't recieved any reply in two days... but I might just be a little too crazy since I really don't want to miss out on October!!)

Thanks ladies!
They a re usually very helpful. However, I am not sure how many extra october boxes they can accomodate. If you received an email you were getting October, then definitely contact them. Otherwise, befire cancelling check their site what box is nex, they are usually sold out one or two months ahead. However, I once got an earlier box off the waitlist.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 1, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone had been charged?


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 1, 2013)

> I was wondering if anyone had been charged?


 I just checked my bank account today and no charge or pending charge yet. My bank usually shows my pending charges several days ahead of time.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was wondering if anyone had been charged?

Will probably be this Friday.  I've noticed that they've been initiating charges on the first Friday of the month the past couple of months -- HTH.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 2, 2013)

I agree with the Pink/Breast Cancer items (at least one) and candy in the Oct box.


----------



## have2haveit (Oct 2, 2013)

It's crazy how some people have to wait for their first box.. I remember when I signed up, I got the box I wanted and there was no wait list. But yet again, I signed up after the disappointing April box. I guess popsugar must-have has gotten much popular. I hope that means better boxes for us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 2, 2013)

> It's crazy how some people have to wait for their first box.. I remember when I signed up, I got the box I wanted and there was no wait list. But yet again, I signed up after the disappointing April box. I guess popsugar must-have has gotten much popular. I hope that means better boxes for us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I signed up towards the beginning of September and I should be getting the October box. So I'm happy the wait isn't super long!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 2, 2013)

I got charged today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I want a candle so badly...I have no clue why but I do. I want one I really really want one lol.

I really don't understand my logic why can't I just go get one instead of wishing and crossing my fingers that I get one in my boxes


----------



## christinef (Oct 2, 2013)

Anyone notice the price increase on musthave.popsugar.com? It says starting 11/4/2013 the price is $39.95/month. I really hope they continue to honor the existing customers price of $35/month. Or at least raise the value of the box.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *christinef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone notice the price increase on musthave.popsugar.com? It says starting 11/4/2013 the price is $39.95/month. I really hope they continue to honor the existing customers price of $35/month. Or at least raise the value of the box.

I just noticed that...I don't know how to feel about that. I agree with you that if they raise the value of the price as well then it will not be so bad. But if they value remains the same and the price goes up, not sure how much longer I would stay with them.


----------



## jessrose18 (Oct 2, 2013)

hmmmm that is almost pushing it price wise for me... i just bought 3 months glad i locked that in at least


----------



## IffB (Oct 2, 2013)

Same...After my January box! I might have to let this one go, unless they offer better discounts on multiple months.


----------



## wonderings (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *christinef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone notice the price increase on musthave.popsugar.com? It says starting 11/4/2013 the price is $39.95/month. I really hope they continue to honor the existing customers price of $35/month. Or at least raise the value of the box.

Thanks for the heads up!  

In the FAQ, they say:

_"We will be increasing the price of all subscriptions effective Nov. 4, 2013, as follows:_


_Monthly - $39.95. Autorenews at $39.95 per month._ 
_3 Months - $109.85. Prepay and save $10. Autorenews at $39.95 per month thereafter._
_6 Months - $214.70. Prepay and save $25. Autorenews at $39.95 per month thereafter._
_12 Months - $404.40. Prepay and save $75. Autorenews at $39.95 per month thereafter._
_Prior to this price increase, we will be offering the option to upgrade and extend your subscription for an additional 3, 6, or 12 months at the current pricing, after which your subscription will autorenew at the new price of $39.95 + tax. We're looking forward to continuing to improve our Must Have boxes with fun and exciting products each month!"_

(here: https://musthave.popsugar.com/frequently-asked-questions )

I think I'm going to "upgrade and extend" my subscription NOW to lock in the lower rate, at least for another 3 months....


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 2, 2013)

Good question...i imagine unless you have a prepaid package acct, like a yearly, it will go up. If you scroll to the sign up part it says the first box is the 35 and then auto renew gets hiked. Usually it would say sign up before the price increase or something along those lines. Interesting, in CA that brings it closer to 45


----------



## have2haveit (Oct 2, 2013)

> Thanks for the heads up! Â  In the FAQ, they say: _"We will be increasing the price of all subscriptions effective Nov. 4, 2013, as follows:_
> _Monthly - $39.95. Autorenews at $39.95 per month._
> _3 Months - $109.85. Prepay and save $10. Autorenews at $39.95 per month thereafter._
> _6 Months - $214.70. Prepay and save $25. Autorenews at $39.95 per month thereafter._
> ...


 wow , they're increasing by 4.95 with taxes I will end up paying $ 42-43. I really hope that means that the value of the box will go up because this is just ridiculous.


----------



## KayEss (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh no...I JUST bought another 3 months but I probably would have done six had I known this...

ETA: It looks like you can add another three on easily. Hmm, I'll have to think about it.


----------



## notsousual (Oct 2, 2013)

Hmmm well since my birthday happens to be on November 4th I guess I'll be gifting myself with a 6 month membership this year.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 2, 2013)

That's too bad--I hope it is to give us better boxes and maybe better shipping?


----------



## Jo Cres (Oct 2, 2013)

wow!! that means my box will be around $42 ! I guess its time to drop one of my others if I want to keep it. this is my favorite box too. I love the diversity of what we get but if they are upping the price they better give us at least one more pricey item per box every month. no more dollar store peeps!!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 2, 2013)

Will tax be for every state or just some states...anyone know?


----------



## IffB (Oct 2, 2013)

No tax in Georgia


----------



## kayglass (Oct 2, 2013)

Well I hope that PS posts or emails soon about the increase and let's us know if the value of the box will also increase. These subs can get expensive once you start having more than a couple. I might have to purchase multiple months for the lower price. It would be great if there was a new coupon code soon.


----------



## plumplant (Oct 2, 2013)

I will probably end up purchasing multiple months to stay at a lower price but ultimately its so strange how much MORE $39 sounds than $35 when in reality its only a $4 increase (something I wouldn't have even noticed probably if I hadn't known about it). I live in CA so I have a super high tax rate and my box is usually around $38 total, now it will be $42- still just a $4 increase, but now that I know it's going to be $4 more it just sounds like SUCH an expensive box even though its not that much of a price difference. Kind of like how $20 seems like so much more than $18.99 or something. Oh well, I will continue to subscribe because its my favorite box.


----------



## junkiejk (Oct 2, 2013)

HEY HEY HEY! I have a Popsugar transaction posted to my credit card (fist pump).


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Oct 2, 2013)

> Will tax be for every state or just some states...anyone know?


 The way taxing on online orders works is that states where the company actually operates out of or has a physical presence get a sales tax on their online orders. So they must have some sort of presence in Florida since we have a sales tax on our box. (fun fact we're actually supposed to pay a use tax as a line item on our income taxes for any online orders we don't get taxed on though clearly it's not enforced).


----------



## meaganola (Oct 2, 2013)

> The way taxing on online orders works is that states where the company actually operates out of or has a physical presence get a sales tax on their online orders. So they must have some sort of presence in Florida since we have a sales tax on our box. (fun fact we're actually supposed to pay a use tax as a line item on our income taxes for any online orders we don't get taxed on though clearly it's not enforced).


 There's a move (and by "move," I mean a literal act of Congress) to have *all* online orders taxed per the local laws for each order. A lot of companies have started collecting sales tax already in anticipation of this whether they have a presence in a particular state or not. (As a side note, they had better not charge me tax, but that's just because I happen to live in a no-sales-tax state.)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 2, 2013)

October wish list

- Something in a fall texture: corduroy, flannel, twill, linen, cashmere or wool - like a hat
- A comfy tank or casual camisole for layering
- New makeup - like a rich brown eye shadows
- In my area October is Wine Fest season - a picnic blanket or accessories would be fun
- Body scrub or polish or soap
- A fall best seller
- Multipurpose lip balm/cuticle treatment

I have a feeling we might see something pink for breast cancer month and candy for Halloween.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hmmm, I don't know about this price increase.  It is only a few dollars, but the boxes need to improve or shipping needs to improve to make me stay longer term.

I got charged today for October, and I'll give it through December for the price increase.  If I don't feel the boxes are worth more than they already are right now, I'll probably let it go starting January.


----------



## MissKellyC (Oct 3, 2013)

Glad someone noticed the increase! I never look at the site and wouldn't have known until I was charged (unless they send an email). I agree that the value should increase and shipping should be better. I was planning on canceling my sub anyway once I move out next summer due to finances... But if things stay the same with the increase, it may be much sooner! (Sad to say since this is my fave sub!)


----------



## OiiO (Oct 3, 2013)

Honestly, they're probably increasing the price because they plan to finally start using our style profiles, and that requires more work I think. I'm totally guessing about this one, of course, but it would make sense to me if that was the reason behind the change.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 3, 2013)

> Honestly, they're probably increasing the price because they plan to finally start usingÂ our style profiles, and that requires more work I think. I'm totally guessing about this one, of course, but it would make sense to me if that was the reason behind the change.


 I thought the same thing! It's the only thing that makes sense to me too. A change like this would be nice! And IMO worth the extra few dollars.


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 3, 2013)

Charged!! 

Bummer about the price increase... and honestly I really doubt they're ever going to use our preferences to make custom boxes. On the preference page it says "*While we're not sending out personalized boxes*, we will be taking your preferences into consideration when curating our monthly boxes." which I take to mean that they're using preferences to look at a "big picture" of what subscribers want, not that they're ever really planning on personalizing individual boxes based on individual answers.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 3, 2013)

My translation: "We had *no clue* how many fat chicks subscribed until February!"


----------



## cmello (Oct 3, 2013)

so when do we have to lock in our price by nov??? maybe i'll get a 3 or 6 month


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 3, 2013)

Well, this may be my first and last box then. I was cringing at the price as it was. Bad timing for a price increase before I'm even really hooked.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My translation: "We had *no clue* how many fat chicks subscribed until February!"

LMAO  You crack me up!


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 3, 2013)

Charged! Bummed about price increase especially since the didn't even email subscribers about it before posting it. What a great way to pre sell boxes. That kind of annoys me. They owe us some sort of explanation for the increase. Yeah its only 4 bucks but whose ti say it won't happen again a few months down the road. It's my favorite box bit I may have to look for other options.


----------



## boxnewbie (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

So I signed up for 3 months from July- Sept and paid $96.30 coz I used the promo code REFER5 at that time.  I extended it for another 3 months so of course it automatically renews it for me. I am looking at my billing info and wondering why they are charging me $37.45 for the Oct month.  Don't they usually charge for the whole 3 boxes at one time which comes up to $101.65 (for me - $95+$6.65 tax =$101.65).?  If they charge me $37.45 per month that would come up to $112.35. That's another $10 right there. Can anybody shed some light? This month is already processing. Thanks.


----------



## plumplant (Oct 3, 2013)

It auto renews as a monthly subscription once your 3 months are up. You have to purchase another 3 months if you want to prepay


----------



## boxnewbie (Oct 3, 2013)

Aaah, you're right. I assumed it would renew for another 3 months. Thank you so much.


----------



## celticjade (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi, I've been stalking the popsugar forum since last month when I signed up for a 3 month plan for the first time.  October will be my first box!!  Nervous and excited, but that's not what I'm writing about. 

I was amazed yesterday when all the price increase talk started, then I noticed something today: my account has always stated that my next billing was January 2014 because I'm getting the October-December boxes (I didn't want a previous box, and made sure that option wasn't selected.)  Today my "next billing" was changed to December 2013.  Kinda fishy.  Either they've dropped my last box, or they're moving up the billing month.  I've already contacted costumer service sending my first message to them:

"

Hi, I'm ******* and my subscription number is #******. I ordered a 3 month subscription box last month which started with the October box and is suppose to end with the December box. From submitting my order last month up to yesterday my account stated that my next billing was January 2014. Today I went into my account and saw that my next billing was changed to December 2013. Why the change? I've already been billed and charged for the 3 months, never asking for a previous box. I didn't select that option. Why is my next billing in December? Thank You. 
I'm curious if this has happened to anyone else.  Doesn't boost my trust in the service seeing this change!  I hope costumer service sends a speedy reply that pertains to what I wrote, and not something pre-written/automatic.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 3, 2013)

Mine has initiated!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katiew (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi, I've been stalking the popsugar forum since last month when I signed up for a 3 month plan for the first time.  October will be my first box!!  Nervous and excited, but that's not what I'm writing about. 

I was amazed yesterday when all the price increase talk started, then I noticed something today: my account has always stated that my next billing was January 2014 because I'm getting the October-December boxes (I didn't want a previous box, and made sure that option wasn't selected.)  Today my "next billing" was changed to December 2013.  Kinda fishy.  Either they've dropped my last box, or they're moving up the billing month.  I've already contacted costumer service sending my first message to them:

"

Hi, I'm ******* and my subscription number is #******. I ordered a 3 month subscription box last month which started with the October box and is suppose to end with the December box. From submitting my order last month up to yesterday my account stated that my next billing was January 2014. Today I went into my account and saw that my next billing was changed to December 2013. Why the change? I've already been billed and charged for the 3 months, never asking for a previous box. I didn't select that option. Why is my next billing in December? Thank You. 
I'm curious if this has happened to anyone else.  Doesn't boost my trust in the service seeing this change!  I hope costumer service sends a speedy reply that pertains to what I wrote, and not something pre-written/automatic.

I think they are setting up the new system with the auto-renew that it might be a glitch... my account said my Oct box was "closed" and I had already paid for it. So of course I e-mailed them... it took about 2 days to get a response, but they were helpful and said that I am getting my Oct. Box! ( Thank goodness... I would have been very bummed since I love Fall and this box has to be fall like! I might be a little excited!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also signed up for another 3 months starting November and the next billed date is March 2014... which doesn't add up. But I really think they are just working out kinks in the new account renewal area... Once it starts working it should be much easier to renew so I am excited


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 3, 2013)

I signed up for popsugar in august . They told me I would get the October box since the sept had sold out. They also billed me immediately for the October box,  I was it on my credit card


----------



## celticjade (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks katiew, that does make a lot of sense.  Hopefully it does work itself out!  Crazy to finally start popsugar and have this happen, because even though it's $4.95 more, that's a lot for me.  It adds up.

Autumn is my favorite season!  And with nothing being fall-like in the September box, I'm super hoping for a season fitting item this month.  Figures crossed :0)

Now to spoil or not to spoil!?  I LOVE spoilers . . . except on Christmas, and this is 3 months of Christmas.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 3, 2013)

> I think they are setting up the new system with the auto-renew that it might be a glitch... my account said my Oct box was "closed" and I had already paid for it. So of course I e-mailed them... it took about 2 days to get a response, but they were helpful and said that I am getting my Oct. Box! ( Thank goodness... I would have been very bummed since I love Fall and this box has to be fall like! I might be a little excited!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also signed up for another 3 months starting November and the next billed date is March 2014... which doesn't add up. But I really think they are just working out kinks in the new account renewal area... Once it starts working it should be much easier to renew so I am excited


 When I signed up in the beginning of September, I immediately got billed for my first box (October). My next billing date showed as December, which doesn't make sense because I'm on the monthly billing. I emailed them and they told me it was just "cosmetic" and I would get billed for November too.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm so ready for October must have box!

I GOTTA have:

- beauty item for my face, like makeup, lip balm, lotion, beauty stuff. 

- wearable item, like a fashion item.  scarf would be cool, but wouldn't be opposed to shoes, slippers, gloves, sweater or cardigan.... fall item

- any other items are bonus...

Bonus ideas:

- throw blanket, or household items on trend, stemless glasses, throw rug, flannel sheets

- fitness item, I joined in July, so I haven't seen anything yet in this category.  I just jog/walked 15 minutes today, would love something fresh w/a fitness focus, or a magic item that makes me instantly skinner.  Free tummy tuck w/local plastics is juuuuust fine.  kidding.

- while a movie is fun, i would prefer a book.  I love the idea you gals have mentioned about the Bridget jones book.  That's totally an item on trend, and not everyone would have it.  too fun, something like that would be cute

- jewelry is always on the list, i guess i figured i don't always have to spell it out

- something to do with romance, not sure, date idea or what is on trend?  as i type that, it sounds more lame.  i just want to feel romantic, not necessarily buy a cheesy date kit or something.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 3, 2013)

I've been charged!! Woohoo! I might even get my box next week if I'm lucky! :icon_eek::icon_lol:


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 3, 2013)

When do they normally start shipping?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

When do they normally start shipping?
 I believe around the  6 or  9th of the month


----------



## plumplant (Oct 3, 2013)

Maybe they'll make up for the turtle's speed shipping last month by sending out boxes early this month. That would be nice.


----------



## jdove215 (Oct 3, 2013)

Mine initiated shipping and weighs 3.7 pounds! I'm so excited


----------



## OiiO (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jdove215* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine initiated shipping and weighs 3.7 pounds! I'm so excited

Same here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 3, 2013)

Not pleased by the price increase if they don't up the MSRP value of the box to go along with it I'm not sure I will stick around past the holidays.


----------



## lizzyd718 (Oct 3, 2013)

After



> Hi Everyone, So I signed up for 3 months from July- Sept and paid $96.30 coz I used the promo code REFER5 at that time. Â I extended it for another 3 months so of course it automatically renews it for me. I am looking at my billing info and wondering why they are charging me $37.45 for the Oct month. Â Don't they usually charge for the whole 3 boxes at one time which comes up to $101.65 (for me - $95+$6.65 tax =$101.65).? Â If they charge me $37.45 per month that would come up to $112.35. That's another $10 right there. Can anybody shed some light? This month is already processing. Thanks.Â


 After your initial subscription (3 months) is up, they revert back to month to month... You can click the upgrade button an go back to three months and it will be the cheaper rate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 3, 2013)

Am I psycho for wanting to sub for 12 months? I've really liked all of the boxes for both myself and gifts for others.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 3, 2013)

Not crazy at all... I think it's a smart &amp; responsible buy- with the price increase you'll definitely be saving $$$. I've been a subscriber since box 1 &amp; I've loved all boxes except a couple were meh..


----------



## boxnewbie (Oct 3, 2013)

> After After your initial subscription (3 months) is up, they revert back to month to month... You can click the upgrade button an go back to three months and it will be the cheaper rate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks Lizzy. Yeah it's my fault I should have read the FAQ  /emoticons/[email protected]g 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did upgrade and have another issue. It is saying my 'next payment' is due Jan 2014 which should be Feb 2014 since I was already charged separately for Oct. I already emailed customer service and just waiting for their response.


----------



## plumplant (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks Lizzy. Yeah it's my fault I should have read the FAQ




I did upgrade and have another issue. It is saying my 'next payment' is due Jan 2014 which should be Feb 2014 since I was already charged separately for Oct. I already emailed customer service and just waiting for their response.

I think they're just having issues with their system because I'm on a monthly and always have been and it says my next billing isn't until Dec 2013 even though I will need to be billed for Nov too.


----------



## boxnewbie (Oct 3, 2013)

> I think they're just having issues with their system because I'm on a monthly and always have been and it says my next billing isn't until Dec 2013 even though I will need to be billed for Nov too.Â


 yeah. looks like they are having problems. I just read the previous posts and some are having the same issues when their next payment is due. Anyway, time to stalk my Oct box lol!! Thanks Plumplant!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Am I psycho for wanting to sub for 12 months? I've really liked all of the boxes for both myself and gifts for others.

Hahha nope not at all...if I had that kind of money I would upgrade to a one year. 

I may upgrade to a 3 month so I can at least enjoy it for a couple of more months.

It really does come in handy when I don't like an item to save it up as a gift...I seriously have packages set for Christmas gifts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 4, 2013)

Well, I did it. I went ahead and bought the whole year. Hope it's worth it!! I now am now on a spending freeze for the rest of the month and most of the next!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 4, 2013)

My box initiated as well. It's in good ol Gilroy. I bet I get it next week!!


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well, I did it. I went ahead and bought the whole year. Hope it's worth it!! I now am now on a spending freeze for the rest of the month and most of the next!

Me too! Yay for splurging  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 4, 2013)

> My box initiated as well. It's in good ol Gilroy. I bet I get it next week!!


 I'll be out of town for work when my box arrives... the suspense will surely kill me.


----------



## KayEss (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My translation: "We had *no clue* how many fat chicks subscribed until February!"

My favorite subscription box "inside joke" ever (not that there are a ton of them)


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 4, 2013)

Yay!  My box shipped (haven't gotten the tracking email yet, I checked by reference), and it has already left Gilroy!  I should have mine next week!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 4, 2013)

Wth I was charged 3X for this month :/ What is up this month with being charged more than once. I was charged twice with fabfitfun and now 3X by popsugar.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wth I was charged 3X for this month :/
What is up this month with being charged more than once. I was charged twice with fabfitfun and now 3X by popsugar.

boo...not cool!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 4, 2013)

Well, I personally think that the curation and MSRP value of Popsugar is already worth $39.99, especially when you consider a box like Fabfitfun is $50!  I think $35 per month is already expensive if you are tight on funds...so $5 probably won't be a deal breaker for many current subscribers.  That said, I am planning to upgrade to a 3 month plan to take me through the holidays!


----------



## kayglass (Oct 4, 2013)

> Well, I personally think that the curation and MSRP value of Popsugar is already worth $39.99, especially when you consider a box like Fabfitfun is $50!Â  I think $35 per month is already expensive if you are tight on funds...so $5 probably won't be a deal breaker for many current subscribers.Â  That said, I am planning to upgrade to a 3 month plan to take me through the holidays!Â Â


 You're right. I might complain about $5 but I'm not going to unsubscribe over it. I'll probably go ahead and get the yearly sub for the discount. I don't think PS has ever jilted anyone as far as value goes.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 4, 2013)

Heh but with it being $40, that's getting into "this or golden tote" territory for me, so I'm not sure...May quit after the holidays. Will see what these boxes bring.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 4, 2013)

I wish my box would hurry up and ship already! I'm anxious since it's my first one!


----------



## notsousual (Oct 4, 2013)

Yay! Mine shipped! I'm not far away from Gilroy (5 hours south) so hopefully I'll have it by Monday. It would be totally amazing if it came in the mail tomorrow but I doubt it will.


----------



## claudia01 (Oct 4, 2013)

Mine shipped too!! Yay!! 3.7lbs.


----------



## RDolph (Oct 4, 2013)

Mine hasn't shipped, but I have been charged, so I hope it ships today or tomorrow! Hoping for some fast spoilers!


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 4, 2013)

When I track by reference it says shipping initiated today. Weight same as everyone elses (3.7). I hope that means that it goes out today as well!


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 4, 2013)

Tracked by reference shows initiated out of NY last night!


----------



## LindseyJ (Oct 4, 2013)

Ive got a question. They tried to charge me on tuesday, but there was no money in my bank. So i went and updated my card (just put in the same one) and it shows ill be charged in october, but it hasnt charged me yet. Has this happened to anyone else?

*oh, and shipping already?! This is the first time ive looked at this months thread, lol.


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 4, 2013)

Not happy with the price increaseespecially with no mention of upping the value or customizing or anything.i had a feeling this was coming after that survey a couple months ago where they were pretty much asking how much we would pay.i'm po, dangit! But I must have my must have so I will continue to give them my money:whipping:


----------



## RDolph (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *honeybee7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not happy with the price increaseespecially with no mention of upping the value or customizing or anything.i had a feeling this was coming after that survey a couple months ago where they were pretty much asking how much we would pay.i'm po, dangit! But I must have my must have so I will continue to give them my money:whipping:
Ignore this! I am an idiot and didn't go back far enough!


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm confused!


----------



## RDolph (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *honeybee7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm confused!

I thought people were talking about this month's price, so I commented on that, but then I went further back in the thread and saw that people are talking about what it says on the Popsugar site (the price increasing next month). I spoke without knowledge, and tried to delete my post, but couldn't, so I edited it.

Sorry!


----------



## elissan (Oct 4, 2013)

I seriously hope they are upping the value along with the price. I am tempted to buy a year ahead at the current price but not sure I can swing that right now.


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh,ok! I'm not stalking the thread for a spoiler yet or I would have seen that.lol no worries!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 4, 2013)

Do you have to wait until you ps account doesn't say processing to be able to track by reference? And it ships via USPS, right?


----------



## summergal80 (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elissan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I seriously hope they are upping the value along with the price. I am tempted to buy a year ahead at the current price but not sure I can swing that right now.

Same here. I keep going to my PS account page and then chicken out!


----------



## annifer (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ive got a question. They tried to charge me on tuesday, but there was no money in my bank. So i went and updated my card (just put in the same one) and it shows ill be charged in october, but it hasnt charged me yet. Has this happened to anyone else?

*oh, and shipping already?! This is the first time ive looked at this months thread, lol. 

I had something similar happen to me 2 months ago.  They charged me about a week later after they attempted the first time.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do you have to wait until you ps account doesn't say processing to be able to track by reference? And it ships via USPS, right?

Nope!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  On your pop sugar account page, copy paste the membership number.  Then go to FedEx.com, and select track by reference.  Paste the membership number in the larger box for numbers associated with your package, fill in country, zip code, then hit track.  If it has been initiated into the tracking system it'll show you the info.  If it hasn't been entered into shipping it'll say not found.

They ship by FedEx smart post.  USPS finishes the delivery once FedEx hands it to them.


----------



## JessP (Oct 4, 2013)

I got my shipping notice, yay! And the box is already in Sacramento so hopefully it makes it's way down here by like, ya know, tomorrow lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 4, 2013)

I got my shipping notice too! I wasn't expecting it already!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 4, 2013)

I just got my shipping notice too, and I'm in Chicago! Usually I'm one of the last, so this makes me very happy


----------



## HeatherS (Oct 4, 2013)

I got my shipping notice today too! This is my first box, I'm so excited!!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 4, 2013)

Ooh, tracking! I think this is the earliest I've ever received shipping! I can't remember the last time I had it before someone had their box in-hand -- or if that has ever even happened.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 4, 2013)

Yay tracking here as well!!! It doesn't have an estimated delivery date but at least it's something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am thinking maybe by next Friday. Mine is still in NY.


----------



## cobainrls (Oct 4, 2013)

Got my shipping email. Confused because usually it is coming from CA not NY


----------



## wurly (Oct 4, 2013)

> Hope there is a candle in this months box or something maybe fall or Halloween themed


 But no candy corn.


----------



## wurly (Oct 4, 2013)

> I would love an ultra moisturizing hand cream from L'occitane!Â


 I saw a pack of 3 mini shea butter hand creams in packaging similar to L'occitane's at Trader Joe's for $7.99.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I saw a pack of 3 mini shea butter hand creams in packaging similar to L'occitane's at Trader Joe's for $7.99.
I love hand creams I go through them like crazy and can never have enough


----------



## celticjade (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm so excited!  My package left Gilroy (I can't write that without thinking of garlic!) last night and is in WATSONVILLE, CA!!!  I was psyching myself out that I'll be one of the late ones, from  everything I read last month in the September box forum.  Now I'm just going to be super antsy.  Fingers crossed my first box will be awesome!  Oh, this is just cool regardless.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 4, 2013)

> But no candy corn.


 Same here, candy corn is my least favorite candy. Actually not even a favorite lol. I love everything fall except that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope there is a candle so badly in this months box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trin0183 (Oct 4, 2013)

Mine has also initiated!  In cali and I am in Texas so it should be here by next Wednesday!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I dont mind the extra $5.  I would actually rather pay more and have another full size or luxury product in there.


----------



## brainybeauty (Oct 4, 2013)

> Same here. I keep going to my PS account page and then chicken out!


 After going back and forth on this, I finally caved and ordered a year. I've been subscribed since May and really enjoyed each month. I really hope that quality doesn't change in a negative way over the next year. One downside - it felt reallllyyy expensive to order. I'm in NY and there was over $30 in tax charged. It came to $412 total.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 4, 2013)

Mine shipped! It shipped from NY (where it still is). Do they ship from different locations?


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 4, 2013)

> Mine shipped! It shipped from NY (where it still is). Do they ship from different locations?


 Yes, they ship out of NY &amp; CA


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 4, 2013)

Mine is on it's way and should be here Monday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Too bad my husband won't be at work to bring it home.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so Tuesday it will be. I don't want spoilers so I will hide until then!


----------



## ta78 (Oct 4, 2013)

It is hard to believe that my box is on its way already. I just got my September box last week.


----------



## BrandyL (Oct 4, 2013)

i still have no tracking... please tell me i'm not the only one


----------



## Kittylasmu (Oct 5, 2013)

Yay!!! This will be my first box and I just got my FedEx confirmation today. I live in super duper Northern California, so maybe that is why I've gotten tracking earlier than some, who knows.

I think it is hilarious this ships out of Gilroy. I grew up in that general area and yeah its claim to fame is being the Garlic Capitol--so I'm surprised something so glamorous is stationed there.

I do and do not want to see spoilers--but I am excited. I've tried several different subscription boxes and seriously, there are only so many chapsticks [i love Burts Bees, so I'm biased] that I need, or mascara--and blush, my good grief! 

I would love something cozy and indulgent. Smelly soaps are my fave! 

My expected arrival date is Thursday, but I'm crossing my fingers for sooner. The package is less than 5 hours [driving] away from me, so it's possible!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brainybeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


After going back and forth on this, I finally caved and ordered a year. I've been subscribed since May and really enjoyed each month. I really hope that quality doesn't change in a negative way over the next year.

One downside - it felt reallllyyy expensive to order. I'm in NY and there was over $30 in tax charged. It came to $412 total.

That feels heavy.  Thanks for putting that a visible way.  The taxes do add up.  On the fence about it myself.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trin0183* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I dont mind the extra $5.  I would actually rather pay more and have another full size or luxury product in there.

Did they say they were increasing the value of the boxes with the increase in price?


----------



## mrskatemarie (Oct 5, 2013)

I got my shipping email yesterday and was shocked - I wasn't expecting it so early!


----------



## KKilburne (Oct 5, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## kayglass (Oct 5, 2013)

So excited for this one! Mine shipped yesterday from NY and is making its way through NJ today. Hopefully I will get my box by Wednesday in MI. I reaaaally hope that there are some awesome fall goodies in the box.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 5, 2013)

> So excited for this one! Mine shipped yesterday from NY and is making its way through NJ today. Hopefully I will get my box by Wednesday in MI. I reaaaally hope that there are some awesome fall goodies in the box.


 Mine is in NJ as well. Going to wisconsin. Hoping to get mine by Tuesday or Wednesday at the rate it's going! Can't wait!


----------



## RiRi38 (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The way taxing on online orders works is that states where the company actually operates out of or has a physical presence get a sales tax on their online orders. So they must have some sort of presence in Florida since we have a sales tax on our box. (fun fact we're actually supposed to pay a use tax as a line item on our income taxes for any online orders we don't get taxed on though clearly it's not enforced).

Each online company can choose to collect and report sales tax on every state if they want. It is optional right now. There are 11 states I believe that currently require the consumer to complete a tax form quarterly and pay tax on any items they purchased online that they did not pay tax on. FL is one of those states. Right now that is on the honor system and since less than 2% of FL residents actually complete the form and pay their taxes, they are one of the states pushing to make it mandatory for all online businesses to collect tax for every state and submit the taxes paid. It would put many online stores out of business. We have an online business and just our monthly tax for our state is an arduous process. I would have to hire another PT person just to handle this and we don't have the money to do that. We have been following this and fortunately right now Amazon is lobbying to prevent this along with a few other major online retailers. So hopefully with their push, this won't happen.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 5, 2013)

> Each online company can choose to collect and report sales tax on every state if they want. It is optional right now. There are 11 states I believe that currently require the consumer to complete a tax form quarterly and pay tax on any items they purchased online that they did not pay tax on. FL is one of those states. Right now that is on the honor system and since less than 2% of FL residents actually complete the form and pay their taxes, they are one of the states pushing to make it mandatory for all online businesses to collect tax for every state and submit the taxes paid. It would put many online stores out of business. We have an online business and just our monthly tax for our state is an arduous process. I would have to hire another PT person just to handle this and we don't have the money to do that. We have been following this and fortunately right now Amazon is lobbying to prevent this along with a few other major online retailers. So hopefully with their push, this won't happen.


 I know a couple people who own online businesses. I actually signed an online petition against it on change.org. If anyone is interested, I think I just searched for online taxes on that website and found it that way.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 5, 2013)

Figured it was just easier to post the link. I hope that's allowed on here? If not, I will edit and pm if anyone is interested. http://www.change.org/petitions/congress-of-the-united-states-disallow-states-sales-taxes-on-online-purchases


----------



## lauren2828 (Oct 5, 2013)

I got a shipping notice and my box only has one more stop before reaching me!!! I usually receive my box on the later end, but at this rate I will get my box on Mon or Tues!


----------



## miniminiluv (Oct 5, 2013)

```

```
Maybe just maybe I might receive my box today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Glossygirl (Oct 5, 2013)

> ```
> 
> ```
> Maybe just maybe I might receive my box today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Please share if you do


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 5, 2013)

I have my fingers crossed that someone will get their box today, and that it will be someone who has a working camera/phone/computer and who is not at work/on holiday/incarcerated. (Why does it seem like the first people to get boxes are always the ones who can't share them?)


----------



## miniminiluv (Oct 5, 2013)

Of course!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Oct 5, 2013)

Has anyone gotten their box or seen a picture anywhere?


----------



## harwell (Oct 5, 2013)

This video seems to show the contents for the October box: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ET8ClvSCj_E


----------



## miniminiluv (Oct 5, 2013)

That's last years box.


----------



## Glossygirl (Oct 5, 2013)

> This video seems to show the contents for the October box: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ET8ClvSCj_E


 That's the reveal for the oct 2012 box


----------



## harwell (Oct 5, 2013)

Oops.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *summergal80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same here. I keep going to my PS account page and then chicken out!
I have mixed thoughts about them increasing the current value of the box.  Even IF they were to charge more, I think several of us have commented, it's great they put very expensive items in the box, and we all appreciate the higher quality, but maybe I don't always need the heavy priced items.

I so cannot think of a perfect example, the only one that comes to mind is something like lip balm.

You know the sugar lip balms at Sephora?  So cool, so amazing, but SO expensive.  $22+ for a lip balm?  That's a lot - even for an item on trend (again - just an example - not saying it's on trend).  BUT take the flip - like an EOS??  lip balm, which I haven't tried, but they look like a ball of lip balm.  They seem quite popular, but you can purchase at Target.  It's a treat to get either, at least for me.  Yeeeeeees, there is some level of disappointment of getting an affordable item, versus an item you would NEVER purchase because it's too expensive, but, for $34-$40 subscription, I'm ok with putting some creativity into on trend items, that don't break the bank too.   Course I say that now....  Can anyone relate?


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Oct 5, 2013)

> I have mixed thoughts about them increasing the current value of the box.Â  Even IF they were to charge more, I think several of us have commented, it's great they put very expensive items in the box, and we all appreciate the higher quality, but maybe I don't always need the heavy priced items. I so cannot think of a perfect example, the only one that comes to mind is something like lip balm. You know the sugar lip balms at Sephora?Â  So cool, so amazing, but SO expensive.Â  $22+ for a lip balm?Â  That's a lot - even for an item on trend (again - just an example - not saying it's on trend).Â  BUT take the flip - like an EOS??Â  lip balm, which I haven't tried, but they look like a ball of lip balm.Â  They seem quite popular, but you can purchase at Target.Â  It's a treat to get either, at least for me.Â  Yeeeeeees, there is some level of disappointment of getting an affordable item, versus an item you would NEVER purchase because it's too expensive, but, for $34-$40 subscription, I'm ok with putting some creativity into on trend items, that don't break the bank too.Â Â  Course I say that now....Â  Can anyone relate?


 I tend to agree with you in general but it's funny you used the Fresh sugar lip balms as your example because that's one of the few items that I totally think is worth the extra money. I never thought I'd say that I'd pay $22 of my hard earned money on a lip balm but since I got the deluxe duo as a sephora vib birthday gift I can't live without it. Most lip balms leave my lips smooth and soft but this one is special to me because it's the only one that leaves it actually hydrated. Totally not the point you were trying to make but just thought I'd share my 2 cents on that. Back to your point I agree in general like when we got the supergoop I don't really need a $30 sunscreen I use it since I have it but not much difference to me than using neutrogena face sunscreen.


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 5, 2013)

> I have mixed thoughts about them increasing the current value of the box.Â  Even IF they were to charge more, I think several of us have commented, it's great they put very expensive items in the box, and we all appreciate the higher quality, but maybe I don't always need the heavy priced items. I so cannot think of a perfect example, the only one that comes to mind is something like lip balm. You know the sugar lip balms at Sephora?Â  So cool, so amazing, but SO expensive.Â  $22+ for a lip balm?Â  That's a lot - even for an item on trend (again - just an example - not saying it's on trend).Â  BUT take the flip - like an EOS??Â  lip balm, which I haven't tried, but they look like a ball of lip balm.Â  They seem quite popular, but you can purchase at Target.Â  It's a treat to get either, at least for me.Â  Yeeeeeees, there is some level of disappointment of getting an affordable item, versus an item you would NEVER purchase because it's too expensive, but, for $34-$40 subscription, I'm ok with putting some creativity into on trend items, that don't break the bank too.Â Â  Course I say that now....Â  Can anyone relate?


 Yes I can relate too. There are plenty of $10 items I would find as a great box item. + Hair drying towel + Starbucks pumpkin refreshers + A new kcup flavor in a 3 pack (for those that don't have a keurig and will complain they were sent) + Nail stickers + Clear base coat or top coat + An easy nail polish remover + eye lash curler + menthol bath/shower bomb (for colds this season) + gourmet smores kit for fall bonfires + infinity scarf And that's my ten under ten list....


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes I would love base and top coat! Why don't they send us those? I got wool shampoo once but no nail treatments? Weeeeird.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 5, 2013)

It is a wonder how our boxes don't show up smelling like garlic!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I tend to agree with you in general but it's funny you used the Fresh sugar lip balms as your example because that's one of the few items that I totally think is worth the extra money. I never thought I'd say that I'd pay $22 of my hard earned money on a lip balm but since I got the deluxe duo as a sephora vib birthday gift I can't live without it. Most lip balms leave my lips smooth and soft but this one is special to me because it's the only one that leaves it actually hydrated. Totally not the point you were trying to make but just thought I'd share my 2 cents on that.

Back to your point I agree in general like when we got the supergoop I don't really need a $30 sunscreen I use it since I have it but not much difference to me than using neutrogena face sunscreen.

OMG-My Bday is in February and I was lucky enough to be able to choose between the new Benefit gift and the old Sugar gift...I LOVE benefit, but I took the SUGAR!  I use it every night before bed!


----------



## flynt (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I tend to agree with you in general but it's funny you used the Fresh sugar lip balms as your example because that's one of the few items that I totally think is worth the extra money. I never thought I'd say that I'd pay $22 of my hard earned money on a lip balm but since I got the deluxe duo as a sephora vib birthday gift I can't live without it. Most lip balms leave my lips smooth and soft but this one is special to me because it's the only one that leaves it actually hydrated. Totally not the point you were trying to make but just thought I'd share my 2 cents on that.

Back to your point I agree in general like when we got the supergoop I don't really need a $30 sunscreen I use it since I have it but not much difference to me than using neutrogena face sunscreen.

Yeah the Fresh sugar lip balms ruined me on most lip balms.  I never thought I would spend so much money on something like lip balm but I've been eyeing the sets at Sephora to get some more.  On a related note I also like the Epicuren lip balm that popsugar sent out in January, easily the best item in the box which is funny because it wasn't one of the big ticket items.


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 5, 2013)

I was really hoping someone would get their box today. I'm so impatient when it comes to waiting for spoilers for this box.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 5, 2013)

​


> Yeah the Fresh sugar lip balms ruined me on most lip balms. Â I never thought I would spend so much money on something like lip balm but I've been eyeing the sets at Sephora to get some more. Â On a related note I also like the Epicuren lip balm that popsugar sent out in January, easily the best item in the box which is funny because it wasn't one of the big ticket items. Â


 I loved the Epicuren sent last January- its turned into my fav balm- I put in on every night before bed.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Oct 5, 2013)

> Yeah the Fresh sugar lip balms ruined me on most lip balms. Â I never thought I would spend so much money on something like lip balm but I've been eyeing the sets at Sephora to get some more. Â On a related note I also like the Epicuren lip balm that popsugar sent out in January, easily the best item in the box which is funny because it wasn't one of the big ticket items. Â


 I know what you mean I've been eyeing the sets too. I really have my eyes on the full set of minis but I keep telling myself I don't need to spend $60 on lip balms right now but maybe closer to the holiday season when we get those sephora gift cards for vibs. Hopefully they're still in stock later on.


----------



## mmccann13 (Oct 5, 2013)

I hope this box is really good! If not i may have to cancel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my fiance isnt too thrilled with the price increase!


----------



## cobainrls (Oct 5, 2013)

> I was really hoping someone would get their box today. I'm so impatient when it comes to waiting for spoilers for this box.


 me too! Maybe Monday.


----------



## IffB (Oct 5, 2013)

Would love nail base and top coat...


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 5, 2013)

I totally scoured the internet for the last hour looking for spoilers. Nada... :-( I'm sure Monday SOMEONE will get their box! Fingers crossed!


----------



## emmzk25 (Oct 6, 2013)

I went ahead and added a few months on to my sub before the prices go up. I do think $40/ month for a box is a bit steep - I think it's about a 15% increase and its like $60 extra a year...almost 2 boxes. I don't think they should have upped it that much. I mean I love the box and obviously am still going to sub but I just think it would have been smarter to increase it maybe 5-10%. Oh well - they seem to sell out every box so it probably makes financial sense to them


----------



## JessP (Oct 6, 2013)

Looks like my box left City of Industry yesterday! Hoping it arrives in SD tomorrow, but I don't think FedEx continues to drive packages around on Sundays.. At any rate, I think this is the fastest a PS box has been on its way to me. Super-excited to see what 3.7 lbs of goodies are in there!


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Looks like my box left City of Industry yesterday! Hoping it arrives in SD tomorrow, but I don't think FedEx continues to drive packages around on Sundays..

At any rate, I think this is the fastest a PS box has been on its way to me. Super-excited to see what 3.7 lbs of goodies are in there!

Mine too, left City of Industry yesterday.  Mines on the way to Los Angeles, so hopefully Monday or Tuesday for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I might have to go spoiler free this month, lol.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 6, 2013)

Kind of funny, I was just looking at last year's October box and people were complaining about it online, even though it had a red flower candle, two full sized OPI polishes, candy from Dylan's Candy bar, and a bunch of other nice items.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Oct 6, 2013)

> Kind of funny, I was just looking at last year's October box and people were complaining about it online, even though it had a red flower candle, two full sized OPI polishes, candy from Dylan's Candy bar, and a bunch of other nice items.


 I actually really loved that candle (I got the Indian jasmine sceny) which surprised me a bit because I generally don't like any floral scents. I don't know why but I'm really hoping for another candle (even though I just ordered 6 woodwick candles). I love candles especially cinnamon infused ones.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 6, 2013)

Boo! My shipping hasn't updated since 7:30am Saturday! :-(


----------



## Jill G (Oct 6, 2013)

I upgraded from month to month to a year sub and saved about $100.  The year sub was like $380.  Totally worth it.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 6, 2013)

My box has seemingly gone in the opposite direction! From Gilroy, to Watsonville, to Sacramento! Hopefully they just forgot to do the arrival scan and it's sitting at the City of Industry location with the rest of everyone elses! Lol


----------



## trin0183 (Oct 6, 2013)

When I mentioned the additional full size or luxury items, I didn't read anywhere that it was the reason for the increase. I was thinking of a survey I answered for them a few months back that asked if we would be willing to pay more if the value increased. I think I answered that the balance of price vs value was in the 75-100 range for $250+ value. Guess that works for the special edition boxes. I love those. Wish there were more!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box has seemingly gone in the opposite direction! From Gilroy, to Watsonville, to Sacramento! Hopefully they just forgot to do the arrival scan and it's sitting at the City of Industry location with the rest of everyone elses! Lol

SmartPost does not typically take the route you would expect.  I believe that packages leaving Gilroy usually go first to Watsonville and then to Sacramento before they get sent on their real adventure.  And if you think that's bad, packages going to Portland leave Sacramento and go to Troutdale ten miles away -- and then to Auburn/Kent 150 miles away before returning to Portland for delivery.


----------



## musthave (Oct 6, 2013)

My box is already in Kansas! It's definitely taking a different route this month but making its way to Texas waaay faster than I expected! Hopefully we'll see some spoilers tomorrow!


----------



## plumplant (Oct 6, 2013)

My box should be here tomorrow! Its only an hour away as of 2pm yesterday


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 6, 2013)

> My box should be here tomorrow! Its only an hour away as of 2pm yesterday


 Jealous! As of right now I have no idea where mine is. It still hasn't updated since it left somewhere in NJ early Saturday am.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 6, 2013)

> I upgraded from month to month to a year sub and saved about $100. Â The year sub was like $380. Â Totally worth it.


 It's that much savings? Hmm going to have to take a closer look at details for cost


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 6, 2013)

Dumb question, I'm sure I've missed it, but if I were to order 1 year ahead before the price increase, is that the money savings?


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 6, 2013)

So I was curious on how long the fedex shipping should take to get to me... I found a handy tool on the fedex website! You type in the zip code that your package shipped from and this map tells you how long it will take. Mine shipped from New York.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 6, 2013)

> So I was curious on how long the fedex shipping should take to get to me... I found a handy tool on the fedex website! You type in the zip code that your package shipped from and this map tells you how long it will take. Mine shipped from New York.


 That days that it's for FedEx Ground, though. These are coming via SmartPost. They're *very* different.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 6, 2013)

> That days that it's for FedEx Ground, though. These are coming via SmartPost. They're *very* different.


 Oh thanks! I didn't realize it was smart post. I just assumed it was ground.


----------



## KayEss (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


But no candy corn.
Well...I would be happy with a single serve package or two of candy corn. Like the size of a pouch of fruit snacks maybe. It is one of those things that I want, but only in VERY small quantities so I don't ever let myself buy it. If we could get a couple small bags of candy corn as extras, then a bigger size of something tastier, I would be totally happy.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Kind of funny, I was just looking at last year's October box and people were complaining about it online, even though it had a red flower candle, two full sized OPI polishes, candy from Dylan's Candy bar, and a bunch of other nice items.
 
I LOVED that box! I think it is one of my favorite PopSugar boxes ever. That candle was amazing. I think that one had the Clear shampoo and conditioner and the socks too. I really hope this year's is that good.


----------



## KayEss (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's that much savings? Hmm going to have to take a closer look at details for cost

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dumb question, I'm sure I've missed it, but if I were to order 1 year ahead before the price increase, is that the money savings?

The current cost of a year in advance is $380. The cost at $35/month is $420 (you would save $40). The cost at $39.99/month is 479.88, meaning you save $99.88 by buying it now given the cost increase.


----------



## emmzk25 (Oct 7, 2013)

> The current cost of a year in advance is $380. The cost at $35/month is $420 (you would save $40). The cost at $39.99/month is 479.88, meaning you save $99.88 by buying it now given the cost increase.


 They have a deal for the year though that typically is lower than buying it monthly so the savings aren't that significant if you buy a full year up front - it's just of you buy monthly


----------



## emmzk25 (Oct 7, 2013)

Mine hasn't even shipped yet :-( just initiated - I've still got another week or so before I get mine ðŸ˜¢


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 7, 2013)

Wahhh I was so hoping for some Monday morning spoilers! Maybe by this afternoon...


----------



## miniminiluv (Oct 7, 2013)

Mine is at the post office. Should be delivered today!


----------



## have2haveit (Oct 7, 2013)

> Mine is at the post office. Should be delivered today!


 oh yayyy! We might have spoilers today! :headphonedance:


----------



## ydlr20 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm happy for all the ladies that are receiving their boxes soon, but I'm sad because I cannot even track by reference yet. Can't wait for the spoilers, but it would be nice if my box would be on its way as well.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 7, 2013)

I was shocked to have a tracking email last week, but my box hasn't shipped yet either.


----------



## cmello (Oct 7, 2013)

I can't focus at work because I keep checking back here for spoilers!!


----------



## klg534 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was shocked to have a tracking email last week, but my box hasn't shipped yet either.  

Me too! I was so excited by the email....and nothing has happened.


----------



## LindseyJ (Oct 7, 2013)

Still no spoilers?! I can't even track mine by reference yet so this waiting is just killing me. Hoping for a good box this month and a spoiler today!


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 7, 2013)

I'd like to pretend that someone out there is uploading pictures and full details on what's in the box right now....


----------



## have2haveit (Oct 7, 2013)

I find myself refreshing every mili second... please someone out there shed some light on me and give me a spoiler!


----------



## intotheairwaves (Oct 7, 2013)

While I should be working I keep refreshing over and over too



  glad to know I'm not alone!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I find myself refreshing every mili second... please someone out there shed some light on me and give me a spoiler!
Me too I even got up in the middle of the night to see if there was anything posted anywhere online LOL


----------



## jenniferrose (Oct 7, 2013)

I received an email regarding the price increase. I wish they would offer a reason for it. Shipping cost has increased, more expensive products...something. I always wonder if once prices begin increasing, they will slowly creep up even more over time.


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 7, 2013)

> I received an email regarding the price increase. I wish they would offer a reason for it. Shipping cost has increased, more expensive products...something. I always wonder if once prices begin increasing, they will slowly creep up even more over time.


 I keep thinking the same thing. At least you finally got an email about it. That's my other issue, no email to subscribers we just find out about it on their web site. That stinks.


----------



## dkladiann (Oct 7, 2013)

Mine got to post office this morning but it says allow 1-2 additional days for delivery. Considering it has been in CA since Friday that is wild.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 7, 2013)

Well, at least someone will get one today! I wish they had something more to say about why they are increasing the prices or whether we will benefit in some small way from paying a little more. It would be nice bc otherwise I feel like the reason is "looks like we can get more money out of you each month so that's what we're doing." I will probably renew for a couple of months now because I like the sub but will quit if there's no difference in value/better shipping/items/etc when the price increase takes effect.


----------



## emmzk25 (Oct 7, 2013)

I doubt there will be an increase in value. They probably aren't making the margins they wanted. It seems like they always sell out and / or have a waitlist. I'd guess they assume that they will have no problem selling boxes with a $5 increase.


----------



## ydlr20 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dkladiann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine got to post office this morning but it says allow 1-2 additional days for delivery. Considering it has been in CA since Friday that is wild.

I think that they like to say that just in case. Usually for me, I get my box the same day it arrives to the Post Office so long as it gets there in time for the mailman to deliver it to my house.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I doubt there will be an increase in value. They probably aren't making the margins they wanted. It seems like they always sell out and / or have a waitlist. I'd guess they assume that they will have no problem selling boxes with a $5 increase.

Can't really imagine being excited about a few of the month's boxes at $40+ taxes (like the diffuser was ok but the rest of the box was meh for me, same for August as gave almost all of it away, July similar giving away the necklace, tea, polish, etc).  Taxes add up.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 7, 2013)

> I doubt there will be an increase in value. They probably aren't making the margins they wanted. It seems like they always sell out and / or have a waitlist. I'd guess they assume that they will have no problem selling boxes with a $5 increase.


 You're probably right. Still, I wish they'd follow birchbox's lead and keep prices consistent by getting more into product feedback and ecommerce. A lot of us would buy the products if ps had a good shop with occasional promos.


----------



## kayglass (Oct 7, 2013)

Agreed! I think BB has a pretty great model.


----------



## CLovee (Oct 7, 2013)

Popsugar sent me an email a few days ago saying something was wrong with my payment information? I don't know what could have been wrong, the cc on file doesn't expire until 01/2015 and I just updated it with the same information. Has anyone else had this happen? My October box says "processing" and is not tracking by reference yet. What has happened in the past with you guys? Will I still get my box??


----------



## Mommy Subs (Oct 7, 2013)

Yeah! Box is here! Will post item list as soon as I figure out how "spoilers" work!


----------



## JessP (Oct 7, 2013)

Mine is out for deliveryyy!! I don't leave work for another 5 hours, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Perhaps I can send my bf to the leasing office today to tell me (us) what's inside if no one else has yet!


----------



## mariahneu (Oct 7, 2013)

Someone PLEASE spoil the October box already


----------



## briannajo (Oct 7, 2013)

I cannot believe there's no spoilers yet! I can't wait to find out what's in this October box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RDolph (Oct 7, 2013)

I get so excited for spoilers, that I am going to start calling them "excitment enhancers" because nothing is spoiled for me in any way, shape, or form. Instead I just want MORE!


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mommy Subs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah! Box is here! Will post item list as soon as I figure out how "spoilers" work!

Don't worry about "spoilers!!!" SPOIL US!! (to do spoilers, click the black speech bubble looking button and type within the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## cmello (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mommy Subs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah! Box is here! Will post item list as soon as I figure out how "spoilers" work!

this is already a spoiler thread.


----------



## mariahneu (Oct 7, 2013)

Still waiting not so patiently. Lol I'm an impatient November subscriber - registered to late to get October box


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2013)

And this thread has the word "spoiler" in the title, so you don't actually have to put the contents behind a spoiler!


----------



## Mommy Subs (Oct 7, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The Can't Cook Book by Jessica Seinfeld NYX Cosmetics Liquid liner and Smokey Shadow Palette Gloriana Charity Bali Bead Bracelet in Pink Julep Nail Polish and Freedom Top Coat Jane Tran Bobby Pins The Wet Brush hair detangling brush The Crispery Halloween CrispyCake Stitch Fix $20.00 Gift Card


----------



## Mommy Subs (Oct 7, 2013)

Pictures next!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 7, 2013)

My shipping STILL hasn't updated since Saturday am!!! I hope it's not lost somewhere!


----------



## cmello (Oct 7, 2013)

yay!!!!!!!! looks good


----------



## JessP (Oct 7, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The Can't Cook Book by Jessica Seinfeld NYX Cosmetics Liquid liner and Smokey Shadow Palette Gloriana Charity Bali Bead Bracelet in Pink Julep Nail Polish and Freedom Top Coat Jane Tran Bobby Pins The Wet Brush hair detangling brush The Crispery Halloween CrispyCake Stitch Fix $20.00 Gift Card





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So. Excited. For this. Box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## have2haveit (Oct 7, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The Can't Cook Book by Jessica Seinfeld NYX Cosmetics Liquid liner and Smokey Shadow Palette Gloriana Charity Bali Bead Bracelet in Pink Julep Nail Polish and Freedom Top Coat Jane Tran Bobby Pins The Wet Brush hair detangling brush The Crispery Halloween CrispyCake Stitch Fix $20.00 Gift Card





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



wow! This is what I'm talking about! Sounds like a great month not like last month... thanks so much for telling us!


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mommy Subs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Can't Cook Book by Jessica Seinfeld
NYX Cosmetics Liquid liner and Smokey Shadow Palette
Gloriana Charity Bali Bead Bracelet in Pink
Julep Nail Polish and Freedom Top Coat
Jane Tran Bobby Pins
The Wet Brush hair detangling brush
The Crispery Halloween CrispyCake
Stitch Fix $20.00 Gift Card

This sounds AMAZING!! I think we guessed quite a few correctly, too!!


----------



## emmzk25 (Oct 7, 2013)

Mine still hasn't been picked up yet


----------



## Mommy Subs (Oct 7, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh! I hope my cake has a black cat on it! Overall, this is my kind of box. I doubt the polish will be my color, and the liquid liner will go to my sister-in-law, but there are a surprising number of things on there that I would specifically buy (I've actually started to buy some of these things but decided to hold off for until I had a little more money), not merely be happy to receive in a box. ETA: Oh, wow, did they send a *blue* polish? I was expecting pink since it's October. Blue is totally my kind of color!


----------



## plumplant (Oct 7, 2013)

So much better than last months! I need a new hair brush, I'm excited!!


----------



## Mommy Subs (Oct 7, 2013)

Close up photos:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks so much Mommy Subs for the spoilers &amp; Picture- u made my day!!


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 7, 2013)

~The Can't Cook Book by Jessica Seinfeld ($16.79) ~NYX Cosmetics Liquid liner ($4.50) and Smokey Shadow Palette ($7) ~Gorjana Charity Bali Bead Bracelet in Pink ($45) ~Julep Nail Polish ($14) (colors will vary) and Freedom Top Coat ($18) _(might be a special size for PopSugar?)_ ~Jane Tran Bobby Pins ($12)The Wet Brush hair detangling brush ($14) ~The Crispery Halloween CrispyCake ($3.95) ~Stitch Fix $20.00 Gift Card ($20)


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 7, 2013)

IM SO EXCITED!!! :-D I almost bought that NYX pallet anyways... Now I'm glad I held off!


----------



## elissan (Oct 7, 2013)

Darn... and I just bought the top coat from Julep a few days ago....


----------



## ydlr20 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mommy Subs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Can't Cook Book by Jessica Seinfeld
NYX Cosmetics Liquid liner and Smokey Shadow Palette
Gloriana Charity Bali Bead Bracelet in Pink
Julep Nail Polish and Freedom Top Coat
Jane Tran Bobby Pins
The Wet Brush hair detangling brush
The Crispery Halloween CrispyCake
Stitch Fix $20.00 Gift Card
Awesome



Spoiler



 The cook book is not even available until October 8th


----------



## Mommy Subs (Oct 7, 2013)

The bracelet seems small to me, will be interested to see what others think. The Julep top coat is full size (I have one already!) The nail color is "Millie" sort of a plum color The liquid eyeliner is brown The Bobby pins are sort of a fine glittery metallic in an emerald, silver/grey and blue colors. Any other details needed?


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 7, 2013)

LOVE! When I got my last Stitch Fix I was thinking that I wished they'd do a gift card with PopSugar! Yay! I also wouldn't mind another Stylemint one. Also, this my 1 year PopSugar anniversary!


----------



## MKSB (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm a bit disappointed with this box. I like the cookbook and I'm excited about the detangling brush as I just unsubscribed from Coco Rocha and was feeling a tinge of regret because of the brush she included this month...But I'm also not a nail polish fan, that bracelet isn't my style and I have an eyeshadow palette from the Fall box already. Also...how many freaking Jane Tran bobby pins can a person amass in such a short period of time? Between this and Birchbox I think I'm all set for bobbypins for the rest of my life, despite the fact that I never ever use them.


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 7, 2013)

Mommysubs you are awesome!!!!!!!!!! B. Thank you!!!


----------



## Mommy Subs (Oct 7, 2013)

Picture of bracelet with measuring tape: [


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



IMG ALT=""]https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/213348/width/350/height/700[/img]


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2013)

> I'm a bit disappointed with this box. I like the cookbook and I'm excited about the detangling brush as I just unsubscribed from Coco Rocha and was feeling a tinge of regret because of the brush she included this month...But I'm also not a nail polish fan, that bracelet isn't my style and I have an eyeshadow palette from the Fall box already. Also...how many freaking Jane Tran bobby pins can a person amass in such a short period of time? Between this and Birchbox I think I'm all set for bobbypins for the rest of my life, despite the fact that I never ever use them.


 Heh. If you *do* use the hair pins, you can always use more because they are always mysteriously disappearing! Or maybe that's just me. I have little stashes of them all over the place but can never seem to easily find them when I need one.


----------



## Mommy Subs (Oct 7, 2013)

Glad I could finally give back to this awesome community!!


----------



## intotheairwaves (Oct 7, 2013)

My day has been made!! Thanks for posting spoilers!!




  Now maybe I can finally get back to work! haha


----------



## plumplant (Oct 7, 2013)

I hope they send out color variations of the bracelet because I like the bracelet but I'm not a fan of the color Gotta check Gorjana's website to see if it comes any other way!


----------



## mvangundy (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mommy Subs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Glad I could finally give back to this awesome community!!

Yayyyyy, thank you!  My day is made


----------



## randomlyreviews (Oct 7, 2013)

This box sounds really nice!!! I hope I get the nail polish in blue....


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm a bit disappointed with this box. I like the cookbook and I'm excited about the detangling brush as I just unsubscribed from Coco Rocha and was feeling a tinge of regret because of the brush she included this month...But I'm also not a nail polish fan, that bracelet isn't my style and I have an eyeshadow palette from the Fall box already. Also...how many freaking Jane Tran bobby pins can a person amass in such a short period of time? Between this and Birchbox I think I'm all set for bobbypins for the rest of my life, despite the fact that I never ever use them.
You aren't alone. I'm not excited by this box... in fact if anyone missed out on this box, PM me because I'll be selling mine. I think I might just stick to the LE boxes.


----------



## MKSB (Oct 7, 2013)

Ha! That is true. I still feel like I got my money's worth with this box because of the items I will use (and that crispy treat I will definitely be eating!), but it's not my favorite month thus far. Oh well.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 7, 2013)

OMG a Stitchfix card!

I loooooove my stitchfixes.  If any of you plan to sign up, let me know I can tell ya all about it.  I've gotten several of my friends to join, it's SO much fun!


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 7, 2013)

Not bad but how much eye shadow and nail polish can a person have?


----------



## PinkShanyn (Oct 7, 2013)

First off -- Anyone want the Stitch Fix promo?  Once again, an item that excludes this fatty.  I guess I'll console myself with the crispy cake (oh wait... that contains marshmallows - and I'm a vegan)  Gawk all you'd like -- yes, I'm a plus sized vegan.  Go figure right?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   

I have to say.... this box is a total disappointment for me.  The only item that I kinda sorta like is the bracelet -- and only because I've had my eye on it for awhile now.   But -- I ended up making one eerily similar for $3.  Bobby pins are always a plus.  But I don't see the draw of the 'high end' aspect of them -- they hold my hair, then get lost.  I'm good with the $1 pack I get from the drugstore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That's kind of how I feel about the NYX as well.  I can snatch that up from my local corner store. 

The wet brush?  My niece will be getting that.... she has horrid tangles.  However, I don't sub to get gifts for my 7 year old niece. IJS.

I have to say, between this month and last THEN the price change... they've officially lost me as a subbie.  At least for now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm a bit disappointed with this box. I like the cookbook and I'm excited about the detangling brush as I just unsubscribed from Coco Rocha and was feeling a tinge of regret because of the brush she included this month...But I'm also not a nail polish fan, that bracelet isn't my style and I have an eyeshadow palette from the Fall box already. Also...how many freaking Jane Tran bobby pins can a person amass in such a short period of time? Between this and Birchbox I think I'm all set for bobbypins for the rest of my life, despite the fact that I never ever use them.

Heh. If you *do* use the hair pins, you can always use more because they are always mysteriously disappearing! Or maybe that's just me. I have little stashes of them all over the place but can never seem to easily find them when I need one. 
hahaha I was thinking the sammee thing - feel free to send them my way because there is *no such thing* as too many hairpins in my life!

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hope they send out color variations of the bracelet because I like the bracelet but I'm not a fan of the color

Gotta check Gorjana's website to see if it comes any other way!
  As much as I agree, I have a feeling we're all getting pink - it's breast cancer awareness month and 100% of the proceeds of the pink bracelet go to a breast cancer charity.... so even though I'm not a big pink-wearer, I can totally get behind that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 7, 2013)

Love it! The colors look great for fall and that food item looks tasty! And I'm happy the pink item isn't pastel like BCA items usually are.


----------



## cmello (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG a Stitchfix card!

I loooooove my stitchfixes.  If any of you plan to sign up, let me know I can tell ya all about it.  I've gotten several of my friends to join, it's SO much fun!

i want to know about it??


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm happy with this box.  The only items I wont use would be the liquid eyeliner and the bracelet - Both are lovely, just not my style.

I love Stitch Fix, so I'm glad for that!


----------



## plumplant (Oct 7, 2013)

> Not bad but how much eye shadow and nail polish can a person have?


 the eyeshadow/liner is really the only thing I'm disappointed with. I subscribe to POPSUGAR to try splurge stuff I would talk myself out of buying.... not to get a $7 NYX palette and liner... I will definitely be trading those.


----------



## have2haveit (Oct 7, 2013)

> Picture of bracelet with measuring tape: [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



wow, that is a tiny bracelet.... ugh it sucks to be chunky . I always have to worry about sizing lol but oh well I'm still excited!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 7, 2013)

This is probably my least favourite PS box of the ones Iâ€™ve received, but Iâ€™m excited about the cookbook. Some of the items seem kind of cheap and not different from what other services send. Itâ€™s like the fall box got all the good beauty stuff and these are the drugstore leftovers. 

However, Iâ€™ll use everything but the bracelet and stitchfix card. I may love the box once I see everything in person. Itâ€™s just with pricing set to increase, it makes me think twice. I wonder if the $100 boxes will become the luxury ones and the $40 boxes will be lower end?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
i want to know about it??

Cool I'll send you a PM, so I don't clog up this Thread with too much OT.


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
i want to know about it??

Cool I'll send you a PM, so I don't clog up this Thread with too much OT.  


Me too!!


----------



## stasi7 (Oct 7, 2013)

> the eyeshadow/liner is really the only thing I'm disappointed with. I subscribe to POPSUGAR to try splurge stuff I would talk myself out of buying.... not to get a $7 NYX palette and liner... I will definitely be trading those.


 I agree. This definitely isn't a horrible box by any means, but I wish the makeup palette would have been a little more high end. I think the bracelet is cute and I like that it's for breast cancer, but for that to be the big ticket item stinks in my opinion. From the picture it doesn't look like it's worth $45. Also, I was really hoping for a good mystery book, some tea or a Starbucks giftcard and maybe a cozy throw blanket. That's what I picture when I think of fall. I may have to cancel this sub after over a year of getting it. I have tried stitch fix twice now and both times, I wasn't impressed. I even sent them the link to my Pinterest fashion page which they recommend, but I still didn't like what I received. I will give them another shot w/ this free code bc I like the idea, but 3 strikes and they're out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 7, 2013)

Stitch Fix also has jewelry and accessories! You might email them and see if you can put a note on your profile for accessories only.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Me too!!

You got it!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Stitch Fix also has jewelry and accessories! You might email them and see if you can put a note on your profile for accessories only.

Yeah I've gotten a cool scarf and earrings from it, and you'd be surprised about the clothing options and sizes, I think they are expanding sizes as they grow.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Oct 7, 2013)

Am I the only one who's kind of sick of Gorjana &amp; Griffin? I feel like we could use a little variety in the jewelry department.

Also, I hate Julep's polishes -- I think the coverage is terrible.

I'm excited about the cookbook, though!

As much as I don't want to, I think I'm canceling before the price goes up.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 7, 2013)

> Am I the only one who's kind of sick of Gorjana &amp; Griffin? I feel like we could use a little variety in the jewelry department.


 Yeah they are getting really overexposed. I bought bracelets from them at lucky shops LA 2011 and now own like 10 things. Their stuff is cute but i would like more unique styles.


----------



## wurly (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


wow, that is a tiny bracelet.... ugh it sucks to be chunky . I always have to worry about sizing lol but oh well I'm still excited!

That bracelet is bigger than it looks. If you measure it round, not flat (it would measure longer flat), it's almost 3 inches across. Now measure your wrist flat, and you'll see it's probably much smaller than 3 inches. That bracelet is probably 7.5 inches, and should fit most people. It just looks delicate and tiny. Believe me, I'm chunky, and I can't remember the last time a standard size bracelet did not fit me.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That bracelet is bigger than it looks. If you measure it round, not flat (it would measure longer flat), it's almost 3 inches across. Now measure your wrist flat, and you'll see it's probably much smaller than 3 inches. That bracelet is probably 7.5 inches, and should fit most people. It just looks delicate and tiny. Believe me, I'm chunky, and I can't remember the last time a standard size bracelet did not fit me. 

The thing about this one for me is that it's really dainty.  It will look like a piece of thread on my wrist -- and that's if I'm lucky.  Thin bracelets just get lost on my wrist.  I need *chunky* jewelry, especially since I have an inch-wide tattoo black around my left wrist and can't wear jewelry on my right wrist due to how my hand rests when I do 10-key (my job *revolves* around doing 10-key).


----------



## LindseyJ (Oct 7, 2013)

Love this box! The bracelet is so cute! Is it adjustable? The last bracelet they sent was adjustable, but when I adjusted it to fit, the ends were so long I had to wrap them around the bracelet, lol. My wrist is so tiny! I really like the Julep top coat and just bought a bottle last month, but I'm still happy to get another one! and I don't own any nail polishes in that color blue so i'm excited about that. I might use the cookbook depending on the type of recipes, but if not, not really a big deal to me. I've looked at that NYX shadow pallet a few times and almost bought it, so I'm glad we're getting that! The brush looks like it might be good to use on my daughters hair. Shes 3 and has really long hair that tangles easily. My hair is short so I don't really need it for mine. Overall, VERY happy with this box!

*Ugh, so much in this box that I forgot about some things, lol. The hair pins will definitely get used because, like most, I lose mine constantly! The treat thing will get eaten for sure! I've never used liquid liner, so that will be fun to try and I have no idea what stitchfix is? I'll look it up when i have some more time.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received an email regarding the price increase. I wish they would offer a reason for it. Shipping cost has increased, more expensive products...something. I always wonder if once prices begin increasing, they will slowly creep up even more over time.
I asked them via email why there was a price increase. I just joined and won't get my first box until November. Here's their vague response:

_Hi Katie,_

_We will be increasing our prices so that we can continue to curate fun, on-trend, and exciting boxes filled with our editors' favorite finds. We're always striving to make our boxes better each month. Throughout the past few months, we have been rolling out new features including our new preferences tool located on your account page [will be a link] to improve our customer's experience and ensure that we are sending products we know they'll love. We hope you continue to enjoy your POPSUGAR Must Have subscription!_

_Cheers,_

_POPSUGAR Support_

Aside from that, I'm very happy that I didn't get off the waitlist early to receive the October box. It does not seem worth the $35 to me at all. I think the only thing I'd be excited about is the hair brush. I make bracelets that look exactly like the pink one they're giving out, so that's not really exciting to me. Julep and NYX are brands that I'm bored with. I thought PopSugar would be a refreshing change from all the recycled brands I see making their rounds through all the other subs. I hope November's box doesn't disappoint.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 7, 2013)

Also happy with the box. I'll probably use everything in it. I only hope that my Julep isn't a dupe. And if it is I can always throw it in the circular swap box.


----------



## ashleyg2 (Oct 7, 2013)

What a super cheap box. I am so disappointed by this. The bracelet looks like something that would come from one of those "put three quarters in get a cheap piece of jewelry" machines. Bobby pins and some cheap eyeshadow/ liner is not too thrilling... If they are going to send a book at least send one with a story line. I mean come on!! You would think they would have been smart enough to send an awesome box before the price increase. I give them another month to blow me away or I am done!


----------



## BratzFan (Oct 7, 2013)

yuck. what an awful box. neon string bracelet, bobby pins, and drugstore makeup. what a joke. i really feel like this is their worst box ever.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm glad they mix up the books. We've gotten 2 novels, young adult, DIY, and now a cookbook that is a brand new release. The bracelet is more about the charity than the actual bracelet. I do agree that I wish the makeup was a better brand, but NYX seems to be pretty popular. I'm always happy to add nail polish to my collection and try different brands, especially that top coat. Stitch Fix is a big win for me, and the bobby pins are good for holding my hair back when I'm doing my makeup. Wow, there's really a lot in this box! Also, I cannot believe that there are only 2 more left for the year. Where does the time go?!


----------



## stasi7 (Oct 7, 2013)

I just cancelled my sub after over a year. There are so many other subs out there that fit me better. I'm so excited to order the Nina Garcia box which is $100, but will only really be $65 now that I'm not getting this one anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least that's what I'm telling myself to make it easier. Haha! Project DIY is awesome for anyone that loves jewelry and Citrus Lane is awesome for anyone with kiddos. I'm sure I'll still be stalking this thread to see what I'm missing out on, though!


----------



## emmzk25 (Oct 7, 2013)

Not a huge fan of this one. A $7 eyeshadow? That's about the cost of the food they include each month lol. I do like gorjana and julep though. But overall this is a bit of a fail. Oh well, glad others like it!


----------



## mckondik (Oct 7, 2013)

This looks up my alley


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Cool I'll send you a PM, so I don't clog up this Thread with too much OT.

Me too!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just cancelled my sub after over a year. There are so many other subs out there that fit me better. I'm so excited to order the Nina Garcia box which is $100, but will only really be $65 now that I'm not getting this one anymore.




At least that's what I'm telling myself to make it easier. Haha! Project DIY is awesome for anyone that loves jewelry and Citrus Lane is awesome for anyone with kiddos. I'm sure I'll still be stalking this thread to see what I'm missing out on, though!

Uhm...what is this Nina Garcia box you are talking about????  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 7, 2013)

> I'm glad they mix up the books. We've gotten 2 novels, young adult, DIY, and now a cookbook that is a brand new release. !


 Agree with this--if you like to read, and prefer more literary novels, I'm trying indiespensable and am planning to post a review of this installment when it arrives. The writer for this edition is JM Coetzee and his work is amazing so I pulled the trigger and subbed. They include an autographed novel plus other items including proof copies of other novels and local products from Portland.


----------



## stasi7 (Oct 7, 2013)

> Uhm...what is this Nina Garcia box you are talking about????  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 It's a new box through Quarterly Co. Her box will ship next month. There are a lot of contributors to choose from. I'm excited for hers!!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 7, 2013)

I literally :: Chris Traeger voice :: just bought that hair brush. It hasn't arrived yet so once it does I'll be sending it back to Amazon - which thankfully has an amazing return policy.

I like Jessica Seinfeld's other cookbook - Deceptively Delicious. I don't have kids but I love that the recipes hide vegetables - I have me one picky mister.

Gorjana jewelry - it's cute and I'll wear it,although it would have been better in a spring/summer box if we're all getting a hot pink one. I don't think I'll ever buy an item from Gorjana if I keep getting things in boxes.

Julep - I stopped my sub with them because I didn't need $20 of polish every month. But I don't mind seeing it in the box. I've wanted to try that Freedom Top Coat and see how it compares to my beloved Seche Vite.

The NYX stuff will probably be gifted. 

The crispy cake will be eaten by the fiance probably as I'm going through the box. I most likely will only see the wrapper.

Jane Tran bobby pins...meh. I'll take them if I have too. I like my $3 Goody ones just fine.

Stitch Fix looks fun and I might just try it with the gift card.

All in all, I think I got my $37 worth with this box. If this is the type of box that we'll be getting with the price increase, I don't know if I'll stay around for too long. This is a lot of stuff and most will get used, but I guess I'm just not too excited by it.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm glad they mix up the books. We've gotten 2 novels, young adult, DIY, and now a cookbook that is a brand new release. 
I'm also glad they don't send strictly novels.  They will never, ever send the sort of novel I'm interested in because they will focus on chick-oriented books, and I'm more likely to be found in the horror/science fiction and graphic novel rooms (conveniently located right next to each other) at Powell's than wherever they shelve Nicholas Sparks and _The Devil Wears Prada_, which seem to be the genre they're going to pick from if they're sending novels. If they're going to send me something with a storyline, the only way it will be read is if it's from Dark Horse/Image/Boom/Vertigo/ONI/[insert independent graphic novel house here] or one of your more terrifying nightmares.  Something from Chelsea Cain would be awesome.  Female and currently writing, so it seems like she should be on PopSugar's radar, but she writes what are apparently really awesome thrillers/murder mysteries.  Hmm.  Maybe she's *too* popular.  She's landed five books on the _New York Times_ bestseller list.  I keep meaning to get one of her books but keep forgetting.  They seem to pick books from known entities that could use a boost in visibility, and I'm not sure Cain's books need the publicity that these boxes would give them.  Anyway...

I'm also glad the cookbook is (apparently) a compilation of easy, stripped-down recipes.  I can cook (and fairly well at that), but I'm really lazy and would rather spend as little time in the kitchen as possible.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 7, 2013)

> I literally *:: Chris Traeger voice :: *just bought that hair brush.Â


 Parks and Rec is my fave!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindseyJ (Oct 7, 2013)

I see some people complaining about getting NYX because its drugstore makeup or whatever, but its not sold at any stores in my town. (I only have a walmart and walgreens, lol.) I'm actually always happy when I get to try this brand in a subscription because I like makeup thats affordable and still nice quality and, since I cant get it locally, getting it in subscriptions is a good way for me to see if i like it before having to order online to find out that I dont.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Parks and Rec is my fave!






Yes! I'm going through the seasons on Netflix again.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 7, 2013)

> I see some people complaining about getting NYX because its drugstore makeup or whatever, but its not sold at any stores in my town. (I only have a walmart and walgreens, lol.) I'm actually always happy when I get to try this brand in a subscription because I like makeup thats affordable and still nice quality and, since I cant get it locally, getting it in subscriptions is a good way for me to see if i like it before having to order online to find out that I dont.Â


 I feel the same way! And I only have Walmart and Walgreens nearby too. I've heard very good things about the NYX eyeliner and am excited to try it!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 7, 2013)

I like NYX and I would get it more often if they sealed more of their items. Even though I have stores near me that sell it I can't ever buy any in stores because every item has been opened and tested :-( I just won't use these two items because I dislike liquid liner and I have similar eyeshadow colors in other palettes that I already don't use  They'll make great gifts through!


----------



## sunnycherry (Oct 7, 2013)

I actually really like this box! Love stitch fix and always a huge fan of nail polish. I'm not entirely sure I will stay for the next month though. The price increase is crazy


----------



## yjk98 (Oct 7, 2013)

I thought this box seemed a bit cheap too.  I thought they would send an awesome box this month in order to encourage people to upgrade subscriptions before they increase the price.   I will have to reconsider upgrading my subscriptions to a 3,6, 12 month one......

Is Stitch a subscription service?  Do I have to subscribe to their service in order to use the gift card?


----------



## Gchatt (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm totally bummed about this box...cheap makeup..cheap looking bracelet, ugly hair clips.  Everyone has an opinion....and....well....that is mine.  Happy Monday!


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 7, 2013)

> I thought this box seemed a bit cheap too.Â  I thought they would send an awesome box this month in order to encourage people to upgrade subscriptions before they increase the price. Â  I will have to reconsider upgrading my subscriptions to a 3,6, 12 month one...... Is Stitch a subscription service?Â  Do I have to subscribe to their service in order to use the gift card?


 It's not a subscription service, but you can make it one. You can order a fix whenever you want it or you can set it up monthly. There's no subscribing and canceling though.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mommy Subs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Can't Cook Book by Jessica Seinfeld
NYX Cosmetics Liquid liner and Smokey Shadow Palette
Gloriana Charity Bali Bead Bracelet in Pink
Julep Nail Polish and Freedom Top Coat
Jane Tran Bobby Pins
The Wet Brush hair detangling brush
The Crispery Halloween CrispyCake
Stitch Fix $20.00 Gift Card
I have been wanting the wet brush for a while...and I can always use Bobby Pins.  I am no excited about the other stuff though.  I liked last month much better.  I think last month was geared more to older women and this one to younger.  I don't like the bracelet, I don't like the Julep topcoat, and there are much better brands out there.   I CAN cook, and I just got the Jessie's Girl's liner in IPSY last monh, and NYX is a really low-end brand.  I like some of their products, but I expect something a little more posh from PopSugar.    I think PopSugar missed this month.  But I am obviously in the minority.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 7, 2013)

This box looks ok to me. I am pleased about the cookbook, and I will try all the other items. However, I don't like the repeat theme - last October they sent a book, and two nailpolishes. They don't bother to change it a little bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Since they started this sub, I missed only last august box. I never paid more than $30 per box with all the coupons and discounts. I had a 6 month with $27 per box, and now a 3 month for the same price with last box in November. I will unsubscribe now for sure. The $40 price is almost a 50% increase from my usual price, and I don't like it at all. To me it is not worth it. I will be on the lookout for the $100 boxes and I am curious what everyone who stayed subscribed will get given the new preferences and customization. I am washing my hands out of this. I wonder if the value will be more now, or they charge more simply because it is more work to customize the boxes?

I also will be getting a Nina Garcia box, and will stay with Fabfitfun. I will probably not use the stitchfix code, though.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Mommy Subs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Can't Cook Book by Jessica Seinfeld
NYX Cosmetics Liquid liner and Smokey Shadow Palette
Gloriana Charity Bali Bead Bracelet in Pink
Julep Nail Polish and Freedom Top Coat
Jane Tran Bobby Pins
The Wet Brush hair detangling brush
The Crispery Halloween CrispyCake
Stitch Fix $20.00 Gift Card
I have been wanting the wet brush for a while...and I can always use Bobby Pins.  I am no excited about the other stuff though.  I liked last month much better.  I think last month was geared more to older women and this one to younger.  I don't like the bracelet, I don't like the Julep topcoat, and there are much better brands out there.   I CAN cook, and I just got the Jessie's Girl's liner in IPSY last monh, and NYX is a really low-end brand.  I like some of their products, but I expect something a little more posh from PopSugar.    I think PopSugar missed this month.  But I am obviously in the minority. 


Oh, your saying that totally made me realize what this box reminds me of:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-exclusives/head-of-the-class

Similar bracelet, hairpins, polish duo... and meant for tweens!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I literally :: Chris Traeger voice :: just bought that hair brush. It hasn't arrived yet so once it does I'll be sending it back to Amazon - which thankfully has an amazing return policy.

I like Jessica Seinfeld's other cookbook - Deceptively Delicious. I don't have kids but I love that the recipes hide vegetables - I have me one picky mister.

Gorjana jewelry - it's cute and I'll wear it,although it would have been better in a spring/summer box if we're all getting a hot pink one. I don't think I'll ever buy an item from Gorjana if I keep getting things in boxes.

Julep - I stopped my sub with them because I didn't need $20 of polish every month. But I don't mind seeing it in the box. I've wanted to try that Freedom Top Coat and see how it compares to my beloved Seche Vite.

The NYX stuff will probably be gifted. 

The crispy cake will be eaten by the fiance probably as I'm going through the box. I most likely will only see the wrapper.

Jane Tran bobby pins...meh. I'll take them if I have too. I like my $3 Goody ones just fine.

Stitch Fix looks fun and I might just try it with the gift card.

All in all, I think I got my $37 worth with this box. If this is the type of box that we'll be getting with the price increase, I don't know if I'll stay around for too long. This is a lot of stuff and most will get used, but I guess I'm just not too excited by it. 

The Julep top coat isn't as good as the Butter London one.  IMO, Obviously!  It tends to act like a thinner and give my nails bare streaks.  IDK, maybe I am doing something wrong.  Whatever, I don't want to have to work that hard.  I threw mine away.  Seriously.  I will give this julep set away.  I will eat the crispy treat, and I may try stitch fix out...but I am pretty picky.  Mainly because I have a large butt (from eating crispy treats).


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh, your saying that totally made me realize what this box reminds me of:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-exclusives/head-of-the-class

Similar bracelet, hairpins, polish duo... and meant for tweens!
Yep!  That is why head of the class is still available when all the other limited edition boxes sell out in a few days.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you so much for the spoilers, Mommy Subs! I'm not terribly excited about this month's box, considering I'm getting TWO of them! I guess this was a bad month to get an extra box in hopes of scoring some nice Christmas presents for my family =/


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm putting some stuff in bold because that's specifically what I'm responding to.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  &lt;snip&gt;  I will be on the lookout for the $100 boxes and I am curious what everyone who stayed subscribed will get given the *new preferences and customization*. I am washing my hands out of this. *I wonder if the value will be more now, or they charge more simply because it is more work to customize the boxes?*

&lt;snip&gt;

Well, but...  No.  They're not *customizing* the boxes.  Per katie danielle's email, it's about *curating* the boxes.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I asked them via email why there was a price increase. I just joined and won't get my first box until November. Here's their vague response:

_Hi Katie,_

_We will be increasing our prices so that we can *continue to curate* fun, on-trend, and exciting boxes filled with our editors' favorite finds. We're always striving to make our boxes better each month. Throughout the past few months, we have been rolling out new features including our new preferences tool located on your account page [will be a link] to improve our customer's experience and ensure that we are sending products we know they'll love. We hope you continue to enjoy your POPSUGAR Must Have subscription!_

_Cheers,_

_POPSUGAR Support_

_&lt;snip&gt;_
Curating means picking the things to go in the boxes overall.  It is *not* the same as customizing.  I think that the preferences are so they can figure out how many people want to see what kinds of things so they know that gold jewelry will be a bigger winner for their subscribers than silver or that they need to send out more fruity scents than floral.  They're not stating that we will be getting items that actually reflect our preferences.  In fact, this is specifically what they state right on the preference page, and in this case, the bolding is theirs:

Quote:  Don't be shy â€” fill out your preferences below to tell us what you like! *While we're not sending out personalized boxes*, we will be taking your preferences into consideration when curating our monthly boxes.

Personalized = customized, so that's not happening.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 7, 2013)

I will happily take any stitch fix codes! I have the $25 gorjana code to trade for that or I would trade it for the shoptiques code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I see some people complaining about getting NYX because its drugstore makeup or whatever, but its not sold at any stores in my town. (I only have a walmart and walgreens, lol.) I'm actually always happy when I get to try this brand in a subscription because I like makeup thats affordable and still nice quality and, since I cant get it locally, getting it in subscriptions is a good way for me to see if i like it before having to order online to find out that I dont. 

If you end up wanting to try out more stuff from them, Nordstrom carries NYX in the teen section where I am and it's in Nordstrom Rack on permanent display. I think some ULTAs carry it, too not sure if any of those are viable options for you.


----------



## ScaryMary (Oct 7, 2013)

I am excited to get this box!  The makeup looks fun and not something I would buy on my own.  I'm kind of bummed that there aren't any fall scents, but maybe November!?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I will happily take any stitch fix codes! I have the $25 gorjana code to trade for that or I would trade it for the shoptiques code.







Same. 

Btw someone said this was the worst box ever.  I beg to differ....January, the box that sent a fitness stability ball and hot chocolate pops and grocery store marshmallows in the same box, was the worst box, in my opinion.


----------



## LindseyJ (Oct 7, 2013)

> If you end up wanting to try out more stuff from them, Nordstrom carries NYX in the teen section where I am and it's in Nordstrom Rack on permanent display. I think some ULTAs carry it, too not sure if any of those are viable options for you.


 Unfortunately, those aren't options for me. I literally only have a Walmart and Walgreen's, lol. That's why I love subscriptions like this!


----------



## MissKellyC (Oct 7, 2013)

Looks like a great box to me! I'll use everything in it! =D


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you end up wanting to try out more stuff from them, Nordstrom carries NYX in the teen section where I am and it's in Nordstrom Rack on permanent display. I think some ULTAs carry it, too not sure if any of those are viable options for you.

Unfortunately, those aren't options for me. I literally only have a Walmart and Walgreen's, lol. That's why I love subscriptions like this! 
You are me. Ha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My town has a Wal-Mart, a CVS, and a Walgreens. I used to live in a somewhat larger town and moving here 4 years ago made it really hard for me to try new things. That's why my subs are so dear to me...I am on a fairly tight budget and hate to blindly buy things online...plus I like getting things I never would have picked out on my own.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mvangundy (Oct 7, 2013)

I'll be trading my stitch fix code to whomever!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd love the Gorjana code!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 7, 2013)

What exactly is Stich Fix...I went to the website but I still can't understand it.

If anyone has tried it or wouldn't mind explaining I would heart you forever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrskatemarie (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm pretty excited about this box. I'm always up for a new cookbook and I really don't have any eye shadow so I'll definitely use the pallet. Snacks are always fun and I'm a sucker for anything pink. Stitch fix is something I've been looking to try, so this is a good excuse!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm totally excited about this box!

NYX brand makeup?  Well - I guess this hits on my point earlier.  I don't mind trying something as long as it's on trend.  Now if it's terrrible AND cheap - well - I'll be extra disappointed.  Why not save a few bucks from the expensive bracelet (that does look like something you can get at a store for $3) and put more into the makeup.

I dunno about the $$ mix.  Sounds like the jewelry is focused more about charity, so I'll be looking forward to reading about that.

I'm so so so in love with the nail polish.  Never tried the brand.  I see it's pretty popular.

Not too crazy about stichfix, but sounds like we can trade.  Anyone want to trade a body wash?  Anyway - I'll post that somewhere else.

I'm loving the box.  Can't wait to get mine, and I loved getting to share the spoiler!!!


----------



## Ajea (Oct 7, 2013)

I'll be willing to trade my Stitchfix code also once I receive it. This will be my first Popsugar box and I must say I wouldn't have willingly paid for almost any of these items, but I'm sure it will be fun to open anyway.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Oct 7, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ~The Can't Cook Book by Jessica SeinfeldÂ ($16.79) ~NYX Cosmetics Liquid linerÂ ($4.50)Â andÂ Smokey Shadow PaletteÂ ($7) ~Gorjana Charity Bali Bead Bracelet in PinkÂ ($45) ~Julep Nail PolishÂ ($14) (colors will vary) andÂ Freedom Top CoatÂ ($18)Â _(might be a special size for PopSugar?)_ ~Jane Tran Bobby PinsÂ ($12) The Wet Brush hair detangling brushÂ ($14) ~The Crispery Halloween CrispyCakeÂ ($3.95) ~Stitch Fix $20.00 Gift CardÂ ($20)





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Definitely not my favorite box. In fact this is probably only box besides January where I might not use anything. I don't cook so I won't use the cookbook but it could make a nice house warming gift for a friend. I'm kinda over NYX I bought myself a few products and I've been getting so many I'm sub boxes. Plus I don't use liquid liner and on the rare days I wear eye shadow I stick to my beloved Too Faced Neutral Eyes Palette, Loreal pressed pigment in Amber Rush and Maybelline Color Tatoo in Bad to the Bronze. I like the style of the Gorjana bracelet but am not a pink person even though I love that it goes towards a good cause. It may look good with the thread bracelet I already wear. (Below)



Like someone already said I am kinda over PopSugar focusing so much on Gorjana I wish we could branch out a bit more ( and include some silver already) Not thrilled about the Julep, I already own the Freedom Top Coat and don't love to and don't generally like the Julep nail polish formula. I do like that blue color though. The Jane Tran Bobby Pins, meh they're bobby pins and weirdly enough I don't ever actually use bobby pins. I've heard good things about The Wet Brush but I'm very happy with my Tangle Teazers and I have like 5 of them since I'm constantly misplacing them. I'm sure I can find a use for it. The Stitch Fix gift card probably won't get used since they don't carry plus sizes, may just trade it. Crispy cake just meh, I'm sure it will taste fine. Just not my month. I will for sure stay subscribed through the end of the year but with the price increase and not being over the moon about most boxes I may cancel in the new year.


----------



## jenniferrose (Oct 7, 2013)

I received today as well. Identical colors of everything.


----------



## christinef (Oct 7, 2013)

> I'll be trading my stitch fix code to whomever!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd love the Gorjana code!


 Hi! I will gladly trade you my Gloriana gift card for your stitch fix coupon code!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 7, 2013)

ok, Checked out the stichfix.  I'm a plus size, I cannot use it what-so-ever.  Not even for accessories.

Boo for that.  I even tried to back pedal, and re-create my profile into a smaller size.  Nope, it didn't like that.  Once you make a profile, you need to make sure you've tried a size withing 0-14, or it will block you out.  Well - or my user error did that to myself.  *sigh*

I'll be trading that one for whatever too.


----------



## xoxcel6 (Oct 7, 2013)

The box isn't bad but the NYX products aren't for me.  If I wanted a $7 product, I would go to CVS for that (which I don't), not Popsugar.  Everything else is very nice though...


----------



## JessP (Oct 7, 2013)

Here is my box!

I guess I was so excited that I forgot to put the NYX palette and Gorjana bracelet back in the box lol. But all colors/variations are the same. PS Do you see how huge this rice krispie cake thing is?? I want a whole box of just these I think teehee


----------



## plumplant (Oct 7, 2013)

I submitted this email to PS. I'm not super bummed about this box, but I'm not crazy about it either. Thought I'd contact them about the price increase:

_Hi there,_

_I have been a subscriber for a while now and was initially not upset
by the price increase, because I assumed with the new preference option
that boxes would be getting better/more valuable, thus the increase in
price, and planned on purchasing a 6 month subscription to lock in my lower
price. However, after seeing the October box, I'm left feeling kind of
disheartened with POPSUGAR. Normally I expect high line "splurge" items
that I would talk myself out of purchasing, and usually I'm not
disappointed. But Octobers box has a bunch of drugstore makeup and cheap
nic-nack stuff (bobby pins &amp; NYX eyeshadow? A hairbrush? ), and it falls
RIGHT before the price increase._

_Is this box telling of what is yet to come
with POPSUGAR? Or is it just a fluke? I love receiving my MUSTHAVE box
every month and normally look forward to it, but I'm afraid to upgrade my
subscription if the quality of curation has fallen by the wayside to allow
for "fuller" boxes. If I'm paying more I'd like to see some sort of
representation as to why when I open my boxes. Are the value of boxes
changing?_

_Thanks!_

Hopefully I don't get a canned response


----------



## missemiee (Oct 7, 2013)

> The box isn't bad but the NYX products aren't for me.Â  If I wanted a $7 product, I would go to CVS for that (which I don't), not Popsugar.Â  Everything else is very nice though...


 Ugh...I soooo agree! NYX, no thanks I'll pass. And bobby pins!!!! Nooooooo. Birchbox already has sent me plenty that I don't/won't use. Julep I'm cool with, I just have so much that I haven't even used yet. Plus I already have the top coat, which I like. The rest of this box is ok, I suppose. I'm sure I'll be more excited when I get mine. It's quite sad that I just might enjoy that Halloween treat the most. Lol.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I submitted this email to PS. I'm not super bummed about this box, but I'm not crazy about it either. Thought I'd contact them about the price increase:

_Hi there,_

_I have been a subscriber for a while now and was initially not upset
by the price increase, because I assumed with the new preference option
that boxes would be getting better/more valuable, thus the increase in
price, and planned on purchasing a 6 month subscription to lock in my lower
price. However, after seeing the October box, I'm left feeling kind of
disheartened with POPSUGAR. Normally I expect high line "splurge" items
that I would talk myself out of purchasing, and usually I'm not
disappointed. But Octobers box has a bunch of drugstore makeup and cheap
nic-nack stuff (bobby pins &amp; NYX eyeshadow? A hairbrush? ), and it falls
RIGHT before the price increase._

_Is this box telling of what is yet to come
with POPSUGAR? Or is it just a fluke? I love receiving my MUSTHAVE box
every month and normally look forward to it, but I'm afraid to upgrade my
subscription if the quality of curation has fallen by the wayside to allow
for "fuller" boxes. If I'm paying more I'd like to see some sort of
representation as to why when I open my boxes. Are the value of boxes
changing?_

_Thanks!_

Hopefully I don't get a canned response

Good one you tell them


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 7, 2013)

Anyone interested in StitchFix, we have a thread in the General Sub section! You can see a sampling of what we've gotten recently.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 7, 2013)

Did the bracelet fit?


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my box!

I guess I was so excited that I forgot to put the NYX palette and Gorjana bracelet back in the box lol. But all colors/variations are the same. PS Do you see how huge this rice krispie cake thing is?? I want a whole box of just these I think teehee 






















Meant to quote you.  Did the bracelet fit?


----------



## trin0183 (Oct 7, 2013)

This box is disappointing. I know some people really like NYX, but it's really not a favorite of mine. I'm not a fan of cookbooks because that's what Pinterest is. I like the bracelet and the julep nail set will make a nice gift. I have been subscribing since May and this is the worst box. It is also making me rethink buying even 6 months in advance.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I submitted this email to PS. I'm not super bummed about this box, but I'm not crazy about it either. Thought I'd contact them about the price increase:

_Hi there,_

_I have been a subscriber for a while now and was initially not upset
by the price increase, because I assumed with the new preference option
that boxes would be getting better/more valuable, thus the increase in
price, and planned on purchasing a 6 month subscription to lock in my lower
price. However, after seeing the October box, I'm left feeling kind of
disheartened with POPSUGAR. Normally I expect high line "splurge" items
that I would talk myself out of purchasing, and usually I'm not
disappointed. But Octobers box has a bunch of drugstore makeup and cheap
nic-nack stuff (bobby pins &amp; NYX eyeshadow? A hairbrush? ), and it falls
RIGHT before the price increase._

_Is this box telling of what is yet to come
with POPSUGAR? Or is it just a fluke? I love receiving my MUSTHAVE box
every month and normally look forward to it, but I'm afraid to upgrade my
subscription if the quality of curation has fallen by the wayside to allow
for "fuller" boxes. If I'm paying more I'd like to see some sort of
representation as to why when I open my boxes. Are the value of boxes
changing?_

_Thanks!_

Hopefully I don't get a canned response

I love it, my thoughts exactly!  I was about to up for 3 months at least...and now I am wondering.  I will email them also!  Maybe if all of us who feel this way email them, the holidays will be out of this world to make up for it.


----------



## lauren2828 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Same. 

Btw someone said this was the worst box ever.  I beg to differ....January, the box that sent a fitness stability ball and hot chocolate pops and grocery store marshmallows in the same box, was the worst box, in my opinion.
You forgot to mention the giant flashing watch in Jan!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 7, 2013)

> You forgot to mention the giant flashing watch in Jan!


 It flashed? Or was flashy? I thought it was a cool looking watch, but never got to see it in person.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It flashed? Or was flashy? I thought it was a cool looking watch, but never got to see it in person.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I submitted this email to PS. I'm not super bummed about this box, but I'm not crazy about it either. Thought I'd contact them about the price increase:

_Hi there,_

_I have been a subscriber for a while now and was initially not upset
by the price increase, because I assumed with the new preference option
that boxes would be getting better/more valuable, thus the increase in
price, and planned on purchasing a 6 month subscription to lock in my lower
price. However, after seeing the October box, I'm left feeling kind of
disheartened with POPSUGAR. Normally I expect high line "splurge" items
that I would talk myself out of purchasing, and usually I'm not
disappointed. But Octobers box has a bunch of drugstore makeup and cheap
nic-nack stuff (bobby pins &amp; NYX eyeshadow? A hairbrush? ), and it falls
RIGHT before the price increase._

_Is this box telling of what is yet to come
with POPSUGAR? Or is it just a fluke? I love receiving my MUSTHAVE box
every month and normally look forward to it, but I'm afraid to upgrade my
subscription if the quality of curation has fallen by the wayside to allow
for "fuller" boxes. If I'm paying more I'd like to see some sort of
representation as to why when I open my boxes. Are the value of boxes
changing?_

_Thanks!_

Hopefully I don't get a canned response

I recently contacted them about a bum set of cookies from the Fall box (they were possibly spoiled under closer inspection) and had a pleasant (but not BirchBox wonderful) experience with their CS. Hope this makes you dread it less! 

And to anyone else who feels less than satisfied with a CS response, replying will re-open a closed complaint.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 7, 2013)

Yay, my box showed up a day early than tracking projected!  If I hadn't of read the thread this afternoon I'd have gone spoiler free, lol.

Overall, I like the box this month.  I am still on the fence about value/curated collections as others have already said.

I did not sign up for a bunch of drugstore makeup, but having said that, at least I DO like what I happened to receive this time. Sometimes it is nice to have more cheaper items (as long as they are good quality) rather than one high dollar item.  Just because something is expensive or a big fancy brand, doesn't mean it is worth that price/would work for you.  I just don't want drugstore stuff every box going forward...mixing it up I'm fine with.  I got the smoky eye kit in combo 1 (the same as the first spoiler pic posted), and also the brown eyeliner.  I prefer liquid liner, and especially the kind with this brush, thin skinny brush end.  My current brown one is almost gone, so this NYX one is a good item for me.

I do wear bobby pins, and happen to love Jan Tran ones, because they are slightly curved and fit my head well.  I have thin, fine hair, this really helps me, and they stay in like glue unlike the cheapo straight ones.  These are neat style wise, instead of just the solid stick design.

The bracelet was iffy at first.  I have a large wrist, and this isn't adjustable.  If it were any smaller it wouldn't fit, but it is comfy as I wear it now. (and I like pink)  Charity or not, this bracelet is NOT worth the listed value.  I don't think the boxes should have such a huge chunk of its value being the cheapest quality/actual worth product, aside from the snacks.  l would like to see PopSugar branch out from g&amp;g jewelry, but at the same time, this brand seems to have pretty good quality.  I don't want some piece of crap that is cheaper by another brand, just on the effort of changing it up.  There are tons of good brands, but you never know what the company would pick to put in the boxes...or what companies would partner up with PopSugar.  Kind of like the drugstore makeup...I don't want something from Claire's etc in my box.  I just always keep hoping for NO bangle bracelets.  Not only do I have a large wrist, I have huge hands, and bangles don't fit past where my fingers connect to my hand, my bones are just too big, lol.

I love rice crispy type treats, this will be gone tonight and my husband likes when I share the snacks. This sucker is HUGE and perfect for sharing!

I'm already a Julep Maven, but have refused to buy anything since they switched to DHL shipping.  I was actually debating which is lesser an evil for a new bottle of top coat (cheaper/free shipping...but DHL through Julep--OR--more money, fast shipping, not directly padding up DHL's pockets through Sephora).  This top coat is superb (at least on me) and I'm almost done with my current bottle.  The timing of this box couldn't have been better, and just saved me a lot of money.  My color polish I got was Myrtle (a rich red), which I already have, but a backup never hurts when it is a classic color.

I flipped through the cookbook, and there looks like several good ideas in it.  I wouldn't have bought it on my own, but I'm okay with it in the box.  I'm an excellent cook, but lately I've been lazy from being uninspired.  This will hopefully be a good reason to get busy in the kitchen again.

StitchFix... I doubt I'll use it.  I don't wear the sizes they offer, and it sounds like a general pain in the butt.


----------



## missm08 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm not exactly thrilled with this box, but I will use all of it. I have been subbed since June, and I wasn't super excited about the September box either. I'm disappointed in the price increase, but I get excited about the surprise element of the curation. I think that excitement is enough for me to want to lock into a 6 month subscription. We'll see how it goes after that.

You would think that with a price increase starting with November/December boxes, that they are wanting to up the ante with higher priced items.

My wish list:

- Higher-priced items with fashion and beauty that are also VARIED...i.e. while I like most of the Gorjana stuff, they have this relationship where they include the items too much. I want to be exposed to other companies that I might not normally look into.

- I would love another scarf or other wearable fashion item other than jewelry.

- Items for multi-tasking on the go - I'm thinking travel mugs, cool water bottles, other office supplies that make multi-tasking at the office a breeze

- Actual new or newer bestselling novels that go beyond the genre of just basic chicklit (The Devil Wears Prada was a nice touch with the hardcover, but it wasn't really my style)

- I would be okay with not having as many gift cards or codes. I would rather have a physical product. More often than not, having the codes for $20 or $25 off some website means that you still end up having to spend money to get something you really like. This isn't really worth it to me.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lauren2828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You forgot to mention the giant flashing watch in Jan!

Ah yes, I didn't mind the watch so much, but it was like a rave on my arm.

The fitness item combined with the all the food items in that box was a huge contradiction.


----------



## lauren2828 (Oct 7, 2013)

I actually like this box less now that I have it in my hands than when I saw spoilers...

My thoughts:



Spoiler



The cookbook isn't that bad.  There are a lot of pictures (a must for me with cookbooks) and detailed instructions.  The recipes aren't super original or amazing, but the presentation of the cookbook is nice.  It would make a good gift for someone living on their own for the first time or someone getting married.

The makeup palette colors are pretty and the eyeliner is a neutral brown color.  I've never used this brand for eye makeup, so I'm not sure what the quality will be.  Personally, I wish the eyeliner was a fun color, like purple.

I was most disappointed with the Gorjana bracelet.  It is NEON pink and the cord is a really thin nylon type of string (i.e. super cheap looking).  I don't think it is adjustable and it is big on my wrist.

I like the Julep nail polish and top coat.  The nail polish is a pretty dark blueish color.  There also is a code to get a free Julep box (not like there aren't any codes like this out there already).

The bobby pins are cute, a great small add on in the box, but nothing super exciting.

I'm happy to get the wet brush because I have long thick hair.  Although this isn't "fun," I like getting useful items like this.

The crispycake is huge and yummy!  I already took a bite out of it (I couldn't resist) and it is pretty tasty for a packaged rice crispy treat.

The stitch fix card expires at the end of November 2013.  I'm on the fence about using this...I really don't like "having" to spend more money.

The booklet says "colors/flavors my vary" for the eye makeup, the nail polish, and the crispycake, but I got the variations pictured.



Not my favorite Popsugar box, but hey you win some, you lose some!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 7, 2013)

This box is really cheap  to me. I don't want to pay  40 dollars for a box with nyx in it plus I think the bracelet is kind of ugly. I  don't mind getting nyx in a ipsy bag with 4 other products in this bag I expect more. I think  they will lose a lot of people  over this being that I think its an insult to  us being that we are getting a price increase.  This is my last box with them. This box is not for me at all. I actually liked most the other boxes in t he past.  I know some of you love the box and I am happy for you.


----------



## lauren2828 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It flashed? Or was flashy? I thought it was a cool looking watch, but never got to see it in person.

The watch literally (Chris Traeger voice...haha) flashes rainbow colored lights when you push the button!


----------



## plumplant (Oct 7, 2013)

as far as jewelry goes in Popsugar, I'm actually okay with all the Gorjana stuff because its my favorite brand ( I love dainty jewelry) but id also love to see more Baublebar pieces. I was part of the minority in July that loved the rose gold chain. It WOULD be nice to get something other than jewelry though.


----------



## cobainrls (Oct 7, 2013)

I am just glad the eyeliner isnt black.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 7, 2013)

I wore the watch for a pop of color ( I had the hot pink)- it was ridiculous how many compliments I got every time I wore it. One person actually asked me if I got it at Nordstroms- she had just saw them on display. I never would've guessed that the watch would turn into one of the PS items I used the most...lol. It's so silly &amp; flashy &amp; awesome all at the same time. The real funny part is that I have some killer expensive watches that I never wear &amp; I choose to wear the pink plastic 80s flashing obnoxious watch - hmmmmm go figure


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 7, 2013)

&amp; the only items I'm really not excited about are the palette &amp; eye liner. There not even an item that I feel that I can re-gift. Don't get me wrong- ill have a desperate moment trying to throw a gift together this holiday season &amp; it will be gifted to someone at last moment. There comes a point every holiday season that I get cleared out of my trade list basically .. Lol!


----------



## greenflipflops (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wore the watch for a pop of color ( I had the hot pink)- it was ridiculous how many compliments I got every time I wore it. One person actually asked me if I got it at Nordstroms- she had just saw them on display. I never would've guessed that the watch would turn into one of the PS items I used the most...lol. It's so silly &amp; flashy &amp; awesome all at the same time. The real funny part is that I have some killer expensive watches that I never wear &amp; I choose to wear the pink plastic 80s flashing obnoxious watch - hmmmmm go figure

Haha I was surprised at how many of my co-workers complimented it! I like just pressing the buttons and letting the lights flash.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Haha I was surprised at how many of my co-workers complimented it! I like just pressing the buttons and letting the lights flash.
I got a black one and I gave it to my nephew for his 11th birthday. He likes it and says all his friends are jealous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jzim291 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It flashed? Or was flashy? I thought it was a cool looking watch, but never got to see it in person.

Oh, it flashed. Only thing that could have made it worse was if it had music playing.


----------



## katiew (Oct 7, 2013)

I got my box. No variations... But the cook book seems fun! The bracket is cute, though I do feel a bit like a high schooler wearing it:/, love nail polish &amp; eyeliner no matter what it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the hair brush and Bobbie pins are going to work great for my 2.5 yr old ( absolutely LOVE the wet brush for her crazy hair!) and can't wait to eat the rice crispy treat! Hubby enjoyed splitting the huge treat!


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 7, 2013)

After looking at the spoilers, this is my first box... while I will use all of it, nothing is terribly exciting. Looking at the past few months, August would have been the most exciting for me, I think. I will have to think on if I want to extend my sub or not with this being my first box, and having read many past posts and looking at past boxes, it really does seem hit or miss. I will feel like I got my 37$ worth for sure, but part of the fun of subs is the happiness/excitement/Christmas feeling and this feels a lot like socks on Christmas. Love that I'm getting them, but the love comes from not having to buy it myself, as opposed to something new and truly exciting.


----------



## KayEss (Oct 7, 2013)

I have really mixed feelings about this box.

_The Can't Cook Book_ I am way happier with this than the DIY book. I can find simple recipes online but it's nice to have it compiled like this, and I love that it'd hot off the press practically.

_NYX Products_ I prefer liquid liner and I don't have anything in brown, so at least this will be useful. The shadow? Not so much.

_Gorjana Bracelet_ Gold AGAIN. Jeez, you guys, switch it up!! I really dislike the neon and I think it will make it a lot harder to wear. Also, it doesn't sound like it's adjustable and I have small wrists. Definitely not excited by this.

_The Julep polish_ This is boring to me just because I have so many polishes. I like the color pictured though, and a top coat is always awesome. I have never gotten to try Julep's, so I'm happy with that.

_Bobby pins _I don't use bobby pins, ever. And I already have some if I feel the need. Useless item for me.

_The Wet Brush_ I am super excited by this! I haven't tried anything like this or even considered it so this is a winner.

_CrispyCake_ Um, yum! Probably my favorite food item they have sent. I might just have to order some of these! (Looks like they have a 15% discount on their site!)


----------



## superhans (Oct 7, 2013)

What color polish is everyone getting?


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 8, 2013)

Is anyone else having an issue with their tracking not updating? Mine said it left Keasby, NJ around 7:30am Saturday and hasn't updated since then.


----------



## katiew (Oct 8, 2013)

Mine nail color was a dark gray with a blue tint to it


----------



## slammdunk (Oct 8, 2013)

I've been registered with stitch fix since April but not on the monthly sub, I do the once in a while box from them. Welp I just went on to see when I could get a delivery because I saw someone post that the card expires at the end of November. The earliest date they offer me is February 3rd 2014! Annoying.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Agree with this--if you like to read, and prefer more literary novels, I'm trying indiespensable and am planning to post a review of this installment when it arrives. The writer for this edition is JM Coetzee and his work is amazing so I pulled the trigger and subbed. They include an autographed novel plus other items including proof copies of other novels and local products from Portland.

Let me know if you want a spoiler, I got mine today!


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 8, 2013)

I am so tired of the g&amp;g crap they are sending. Its no longer trendy just because they are getting a huge bulk discount. I think we have gotten at least seven items over the past year. Why can't they send more awesome scarfs like an infinity one would actually be different.


----------



## katie4747 (Oct 8, 2013)

Is anyone not going to be using their Stitch Fix Coupon? I would love the code because I am planning on making an order. Just pm me, thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 8, 2013)

> Let me know if you want a spoiler, I got mine today!


 Oooh, sure! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ha! I wish I still had my long hair to use a wet brush lol. It hacked off my hair (I think it was over 20 inches long) and now I just use a wide tooth comb to brush out tangles.


----------



## yjk98 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: I submitted this email to PS. I'm not super bummed about this box, but I'm not crazy about it either. Thought I'd contact them about the price increase:

_Hi there,_

_I have been a subscriber for a while now and was initially not upset
by the price increase, because I assumed with the new preference option
that boxes would be getting better/more valuable, thus the increase in
price, and planned on purchasing a 6 month subscription to lock in my lower
price. However, after seeing the October box, I'm left feeling kind of
disheartened with POPSUGAR. Normally I expect high line "splurge" items
that I would talk myself out of purchasing, and usually I'm not
disappointed. But Octobers box has a bunch of drugstore makeup and cheap
nic-nack stuff (bobby pins &amp; NYX eyeshadow? A hairbrush? ), and it falls
RIGHT before the price increase._

_Is this box telling of what is yet to come
with POPSUGAR? Or is it just a fluke? I love receiving my MUSTHAVE box
every month and normally look forward to it, but I'm afraid to upgrade my
subscription if the quality of curation has fallen by the wayside to allow
for "fuller" boxes. If I'm paying more I'd like to see some sort of
representation as to why when I open my boxes. Are the value of boxes
changing?_

_Thanks!_

Hopefully I don't get a canned response

 
My thoughts exactly!  Well-written!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Agree with this--if you like to read, and prefer more literary novels, I'm trying indiespensable and am planning to post a review of this installment when it arrives. The writer for this edition is JM Coetzee and his work is amazing so I pulled the trigger and subbed. They include an autographed novel plus other items including proof copies of other novels and local products from Portland.

OMG THIS FORUM IS GOING TO BE THE DEATH OF ME!!! FINANCIAL RUINS!!!

Indiespensable looks AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## plumplant (Oct 8, 2013)

> I am so tired of the g&amp;g crap they are sending. Its no longer trendy just because they are getting a huge bulk discount. I think we have gotten at least seven items over the past year. Why can't they send more awesome scarfs like an infinity one would actually be different.


 I think what bothers me about this box is that it doesn't feel "curated", it just feels like they found a bunch of stuff they got for cheap and threw it together. It's not really cohesive or even representative of the season really.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oooh, sure! Thanks!






Indispensable after spoiler cut...

It came with a powell's tote with a sea anchor on it, and jacobsen pinot noir salt flakes. Smells amazing! Definitely my fave sub for the specialty feel! I haven't started reading the book yet but from the info card, it starts at sea so that was the theme!


----------



## nycgirl562 (Oct 8, 2013)

well, october was my cutoff month to see if i'd be continuing for another 3 and unfortunately i think this is the end of popsugar for me until the boxes get better. i found myself liking one, maybe two items out of every box in the last couple months and the rest just didn't do it for me...


----------



## emmzk25 (Oct 8, 2013)

My box hasn't gone past the initiation phase-so I have a week + left to wait. Not that I'm particularly excited - this box is pretty awful in my opinion. I typically love gorjana but I totally agree that a hot pink bracelet is a bit impractical going into winter (even though oct is breast cancer month...unfortunately it looks like I won't get my box til mid month?) it really just feels like they threw a bunch of crap into a box. Unfortunately I extended my subscription for an additional 6 months before the price hike and at this point I'm regretting.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 8, 2013)

In case anyone is curious about the eyeshadow palette, I found these swatches online. The colors actually look pretty pigmented!


----------



## boxnewbie (Oct 8, 2013)

> My box hasn't gone past the initiation phase-so I have a week + left to wait. Not that I'm particularly excited - this box is pretty awful in my opinion. I typically love gorjana but I totally agree that a hot pink bracelet is a bit impractical going into winter (even though oct is breast cancer month...unfortunately it looks like I won't get my box til mid month?) it really just feels like they threw a bunch of crap into a box. Unfortunately I extended my subscription for an additional 6 months before the price hike and at this point I'm regretting.


 Mine too is still in the initiation stage since Friday. I extended my subscription as well for another 3 months. I haven't looked at the spoilers (yet) but hoping I don't regret my decision for extending the sub.


----------



## fairytale113 (Oct 8, 2013)

Watching the Kelly and Michael show and guess what ladies ?? Jessica Seinfeld is on the show talking about her Can't Cook book and making her shrimp and green beans with almonds recipe!! Can't wait to get my box !!


----------



## elbowglitter (Oct 8, 2013)

Can the StitchFix code be applied to your account?  I have an order with them pending for sometime in November (was supposed to be Sept, but it got pushed off). 

Also, I'm sort of "eh" on the box.  Makeup rocks, but I'm a curly girl who doesn't brush her hair, so...


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 8, 2013)

About the watch...I thought it was tacky, but my 18 year old loved it (although she did say that when it started flashing in the theater she was working in, that was a little crazy, lol). So much that when she broke it, she bought another one from their site. She said that the one she purchased flashes twice as long as the one she got from my popsugar. She also ordered another band and they threw one in for free. 

I have a feeling that she will love the g+g bracelet as well. The nice thing about PS is I have 3 teenage daughters. They will generally gladly take my leftovers. I think the cookbook would be great for when one of the girls leaves home.


----------



## katiew (Oct 8, 2013)

( ignore my shorty nails. Haha) The color is more blue.... Kind of reminds me of jean color ( prob because I'm wearing them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Not sure I'm a fan, but wearing it today to try to like it more!


----------



## ceemarie01 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

In case anyone is curious about the eyeshadow palette, I found these swatches online. The colors actually look pretty pigmented!




Her review accompanying those swatches is pretty dismal, though. (http://coffeeandmakeup.com/nyx-smokey-eyeshadow-palette-review/ ). She says they're powdery and have "underwhelming pigmentation." WeHeartThis also reviewed this as a weak palette. Hope my primer is up to the challenge...

Considering I just had a major makeup splurge and bought UD's Vice 2, Naked 2, and Naked Basics, I'm less than thrilled. This doesn't even sound like something I'd want to gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I initially thought I'd be ecstatic for this box based on the first spoilers, but the more I think about it, the less likely I am to continue subscribing. I probably won't use the cookbook (vegetarian), I have more eyeshadow and nail polish than I can deal with (2 helmers. Oy!), and the bracelet sounds worse and worse when I think about wearing neon pink nylon.

I'm starting to think that when my subscription ends with the November box, I won't be too sad to see it go.


----------



## wendylouwho (Oct 8, 2013)

First post!

I'm a little meh about this box, but I'm really excited about the Stitch Fix gift card.  I still have the Charm &amp; Chain, Gorgana, and Shoptiques gift cards if anyone is interested in a trade.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wendylouwho* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  First post!

I'm a little meh about this box, but I'm really excited about the Stitch Fix gift card.  I still have the Charm &amp; Chain, Gorgana, and Shoptiques gift cards if anyone is interested in a trade.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I sent you a message hope its not too late  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wendylouwho (Oct 8, 2013)

You were first and it's yours!  

The Gorgana gc is no longer available.


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 8, 2013)

> Yay, my box showed up a day early than tracking projected!Â  If I hadn't of read the thread this afternoon I'd have gone spoiler free, lol. Overall, I like the box this month.Â  I am still on the fence about value/curated collections as others have already said. I did not sign up for a bunch of drugstore makeup, but having said that, at least I DO like what I happened to receive this time.Â Sometimes it is nice to have more cheaper items (as long as they are good quality) rather than one high dollar item.Â  Just because something is expensive or a big fancy brand, doesn't mean it is worth that price/would work for you.Â  I just don't want drugstore stuff every box going forward...mixing it up I'm fine with.Â  I got the smoky eye kit in combo 1 (the same as the first spoiler pic posted), and also the brown eyeliner.Â  I prefer liquid liner, and especially the kind with this brush, thin skinny brush end.Â  My current brown one is almost gone, so this NYX one is a good item for me. I do wear bobby pins, and happen to love Jan Tran ones, because they are slightly curved and fit my head well.Â  I have thin, fine hair, this really helps me, and they stay in like glue unlike the cheapo straight ones.Â  These are neat style wise, instead of just the solid stick design. The bracelet was iffy at first.Â  I have a large wrist, and this isn't adjustable.Â  If it were any smaller it wouldn't fit, but it is comfy as I wear it now. (and I like pink)Â  Charity or not, this bracelet is NOT worth the listed value.Â  I don't think the boxes should have such a huge chunk of its value being the cheapest quality/actual worth product, aside from the snacks.Â  l would like to see PopSugar branch out from g&amp;g jewelry, but at the same time, this brand seems to have pretty good quality.Â  I don't want some piece of crap that is cheaper by another brand, just on the effort of changing it up.Â  There are tons of good brands, but you never know what the company would pick to put in the boxes...or what companies would partner up with PopSugar.Â  Kind of like the drugstore makeup...I don't want something from Claire's etc in my box.Â  I just always keep hoping for NO bangle bracelets.Â  Not only do I have a large wrist, I have huge hands, and bangles don't fit past where my fingers connect to my hand, my bones are just too big, lol. I love rice crispy type treats, this will be gone tonight and my husband likes when I share the snacks.Â This sucker is HUGE and perfect for sharing! I'm already a Julep Maven, but have refused to buy anything since they switched to DHL shipping.Â  I was actually debating which is lesser an evil for a new bottle of top coat (cheaper/free shipping...but DHL through Julep--OR--more money, fast shipping, not directly padding up DHL's pockets through Sephora).Â  This top coat is superb (at least on me) and I'm almost done with my current bottle.Â  The timing of this box couldn't have been better, and just saved me a lot of money.Â  My color polish I got was Myrtle (a rich red), which I already have, but a backup never hurts when it is a classic color. I flipped through the cookbook, and there looks like several good ideas in it.Â  I wouldn't have bought it on my own, but I'm okay with it in the box.Â  I'm an excellent cook, but lately I've been lazy from being uninspired.Â  This will hopefully be a good reason to get busy in the kitchen again. StitchFix... I doubt I'll use it.Â  I don't wear the sizes they offer, and it sounds like a general pain in the butt.


 Glad to see someone else avoids DHL Luke I do


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 8, 2013)

> Ah yes, I didn't mind the watch so much, but it was like a rave on my arm. The fitness item combined with the all the food items in that box was a huge contradiction. Â


 My 3 year old asks me to wear the watch every couple of weeks so she can push the button to show everyone the pretty lights lol


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 8, 2013)

> Is anyone else having an issue with their tracking not updating? Mine said it left Keasby, NJ around 7:30am Saturday and hasn't updated since then.


 Same here. Same thing happened last month. If it follows that schedule I won't get it until Friday :-(


----------



## PinkShanyn (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Same. 

Btw someone said this was the worst box ever.  I beg to differ....January, the box that sent a fitness stability ball and hot chocolate pops and grocery store marshmallows in the same box, was the worst box, in my opinion.

HAHAHAHA! that's the box that got my to subscribe.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  because that's my freaking life -- workout then eat sweets (also why I'm one of PS's problematic fatties)    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PinkShanyn (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nycgirl562* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  well, october was my cutoff month to see if i'd be continuing for another 3 and unfortunately i think this is the end of popsugar for me until the boxes get better. i found myself liking one, maybe two items out of every box in the last couple months and the rest just didn't do it for me...


----------



## have2haveit (Oct 8, 2013)

I really feel unsubscribing but I keep thinking "what if november is a great box and I miss out"? :11dh:


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really feel unsubscribing but I keep thinking "what if november is a great box and I miss out"?





Haha! That's the issue I'm having. I am uncertain if I want to add 3 more months to my sub at the cheaper rate. I definitely do not want to sub at the higher rate, no matter what, so whatever I choose, the end of the sub will be the end of popsugar for me, 43$ is way too much! (after taxes)


----------



## KristyE (Oct 8, 2013)

This is my first box and overall, I'm pretty excited about it! I think I'll be able to use all the items.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *slammdunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been registered with stitch fix since April but not on the monthly sub, I do the once in a while box from them. Welp I just went on to see when I could get a delivery because I saw someone post that the card expires at the end of November. The earliest date they offer me is February 3rd 2014! Annoying.

I emailed Stitch Fix customer service about this same thing and they told me all I have to do is add the gift card to my account and then schedule a delivery before the expiration date. The date you actually get your box doesn't have to be before the expiration date.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
HAHAHAHA! that's the box that got my to subscribe.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  because that's my freaking life -- workout then eat sweets (also why I'm one of PS's problematic fatties)    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm just sayin...a box with makeup, nail polish, a seeming hip cook book, hair accessories and a holiday specific treat isn't the worst box they put out there.  

While I agree not all items and boxes appeal to all subscribers, that January box was too food heavy for my liking.  I expect a treat or two in each of these boxes, not over half a lifestyle box to be food items.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really feel unsubscribing but I keep thinking "what if november is a great box and I miss out"?





I unsubbed after last month and checked out October just to satiate my curiosity and at least in my case I'm glad I have that money for something else, so just saying it can go either way



 50/50 chance lol


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 8, 2013)

This is how I felt when I saw that their was a "wet brush" in the box... 






I don't have my box yet but based on the spoilers I am disappointed especially with the upcoming price increase they are not giving me any reason to stay subscribed.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 8, 2013)

This month was the deciding factor if I wanted to go ahead and get the 3 month with them but its almost $100...and I feel uneasy subscribing for that much money.

I know I want to stay for November but not sure if I would after that. 

I like and dislike this month, I just hate that NYX was in this box (it is not a bad brand by any means its just for a higher priced box I would expect a bit more than NYX)


----------



## plumplant (Oct 8, 2013)

I opened my box finally and I have to say I'm not as disappointed now that I have it. I like the hair brush and I needed a new one anyway, the cookbook is really nice and we already picked 7 things to make for dinner this week. I'm pleasantly surprised with the bracelet- it's not a color I would normally wear but it looks good with my skin tone &amp; I think it would look cute with just a black or grey top as a tiny pop of color. I like the color of the Julep but in not interested in switching my top coat, so I'll probably swap that. Still not impressed with NYX and bobby pins though.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 8, 2013)

Is there a place where we can post what we're putting up on eBay?  I'm going through my Bin o' Things this month and putting various things up as I go, and I'm not sure how to get more eyes -- and thus more potential bidders -- on these items.  I just want them *gone*.  I have too much *stuff*.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I opened my box finally and I have to say I'm not as disappointed now that I have it. 

I'm thinking that's what will happen when I do get mine. I figure that will be the deciding factor on if I extend my sub.


----------



## flynt (Oct 8, 2013)

Hmmm.... I think this is one of those boxes I have to see in person before I decide how I feel about it.  It looks like there's only two shades that I would like in the palette so we'll see on that and I'm not big on liquid liner but I'll give it a shot.  I like cook books and easy recipes for weekdays but the table of contents of the book look kinda meat heavy (another vegetarian here) so that's another item I'll have to see in person.  I can't eat the crispycake because of marshmallows.  The nail polish will depend on the color.  Cute hair things is something I'm lacking so the bobby pins seem good.  I'm intrigued by this stitch fix thing; seems weird to spend 20$ to have someone send me clothes to buy but who knows, maybe I'll love it.  Def interested to see how it goes.  I have never heard of this brush before and I don't really get what makes it special.  It looks almost exactly like the brush I am using now.


----------



## plumplant (Oct 8, 2013)

Okay I just tried to enter my StitchFix code and it says it will "take a while" to verify my code? Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## PinkShanyn (Oct 8, 2013)

So, this may have gotten a little more dramatic at the end than I intended, but I just wrote from my heart and let it fly:::

 

Hi Popsugar.  

I have to say, I am a little disheartened with the past two months' boxes.  They have been lackluster at best.   Then, to find out the prices are being raised?  I don't know that I will continue to subscribe to a box full of drugstore items and items that have an astronomical markup just to inflate 'value'.  Bobby pins?  A thread bracelet?   Really Popsugar?  Really?  And then to make no mention of WHY the prices are going up and HOW it will be beneficial to your consumers is a bad business practice.  I know I , for one, am seriously considering the future of our relationship.   I don't see us making it to the Holidays.  I would rather take my $45+ and spend it on one item that I know I will enjoy, use, and cherish, than receive a rice krispie treat, fruit snacks, gold jewelry from the same repeat company, or anything else that you seem to deem a must have.   NYX makeup?  THAT'S A MUST HAVE?  I think not.  That's an item I find in the clearance area of my local big box store.  I subscribe to a CURATED box - not a box of low rent cheapie items.  I would've thought you'd try to knock it out of the park this month -- especially before raising prices.  Very disappointing. 

Also -- please don't bother to reply if it will only be a standard cut and paste response.  That's highly insulting as well.  For as much as we pay for this box, we should be able to get a real live response where our questions and concerns are addressed. Not some form answer that barely touches our query.


----------



## cobainrls (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is there a place where we can post what we're putting up on eBay?  I'm going through my Bin o' Things this month and putting various things up as I go, and I'm not sure how to get more eyes -- and thus more potential bidders -- on these items.  I just want them *gone*.  I have too much *stuff*.
If you haven't already put it on your trade list!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 8, 2013)

> So, this may have gotten a little more dramatic at the end than I intended, but I just wrote from my heart and let it fly::: Â  Hi Popsugar. Â  I have to say, I am a little disheartened with the past two months' boxes. Â They have been lackluster at best. Â  Then, to find out the prices are being raised? Â I don't know that I will continue to subscribe to a box full of drugstore items and items that have an astronomical markup just to inflate 'value'. Â Bobby pins? Â A thread bracelet? Â  Really Popsugar? Â Really? Â And then to make no mention of WHY the prices are going up and HOW it will be beneficial to your consumers is a bad business practice. Â I know I , for one, am seriously considering the future of our relationship. Â  I don't see us making it to the Holidays. Â I would rather take my $45+ and spend it on one item that I know I will enjoy, use, and cherish, than receive a rice krispie treat, fruit snacks, gold jewelry from the same repeat company, or anything else that you seem to deem a must have. Â  NYX makeup? Â THAT'S A MUST HAVE? Â I think not. Â That's an item I find in the clearance area of my local big box store. Â I subscribe to a CURATED box - not a box of low rent cheapie items. Â I would've thought you'd try to knock it out of the park this month -- especially before raising prices. Â Very disappointing.Â  Also -- please don't bother to reply if it will only be a standard cut and paste response. Â That's highly insulting as well. Â For as much as we pay for this box, we should be able to get a real live response where our questions and concerns are addressed. Not some form answer that barely touches our query.Â


 *applause* Very well written. I hope you get an actual response!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you haven't already put it on your trade list!

The thing is that I don't *want* to trade these particular items.  That will just mean more stuff for me to deal with.  This is a purging quarter.  I need things gone, not replaced!  (And some of the things have been sitting on my swap list for, like, a year already.  If they haven't moved by now, they're *never* moving.)


----------



## cobainrls (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The thing is that I don't *want* to trade these particular items.  That will just mean more stuff for me to deal with.  This is a purging quarter.  I need things gone, not replaced!  (And some of the things have been sitting on my swap list for, like, a year already.  If they haven't moved by now, they're *never* moving.)
I think you can make a sell thread and put the stuff on it. Idk


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 8, 2013)

> Hmmm.... I think this is one of those boxes I have to see in person before I decide how I feel about it. Â It looks like there's onlyÂ two shades that I would like in the palette so we'll see on that and I'm not big on liquid liner but I'll give it a shot. Â I like cook books and easy recipes for weekdays but the table of contents of the book look kinda meat heavy (another vegetarian here) so that's another item I'll have to see in person. Â I can't eat the crispycake because of marshmallows. Â The nail polish will depend on the color. Â Cute hair things is something I'm lacking so the bobby pins seem good. Â I'm intrigued by this stitch fix thing; seems weird to spend 20$ to have someone send me clothes to buy but who knows, maybe I'll love it. Â Def interested to see how it goes. Â I have never heard of this brush before and I don't really get what makes it special. Â It looks almost exactly like the brush I am using now.


 I agree I'll wait to make a decision. If only New Jersey wasn't holding my box hostage!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 8, 2013)

> I agree I'll wait to make a decision. If only New Jersey wasn't holding my box hostage!


 Our boxes better be doing something worthwhile in NJ. Like meeting Bon Jovi or something. That's the only thing I can think of that would keep me there for several days. Lol.


----------



## apobec (Oct 8, 2013)

Been lurking forever, finally signed up here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This month looks pretty good to me, tbh. A little less excited about the book but I'll reserve judgement till I see it. I'm actually really excited about the bobby pins. I have a set of Jane Tran pins from a Hammock Pack, and they're really pretty great. They actually stay in my hair!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not very interested in the stitch fix card though.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 8, 2013)

Yay! Tracking finally updated and it's in Chicago! Wish it was closer, but I'll take anything at this point!


----------



## miniminiluv (Oct 8, 2013)

Of all the items in this months box I like the book the most (its like they know me or something )LOL. The nail polish and top coat seem okay too. I will be gifting those! The hairbrush I used this morning and seemed pretty awesome ðŸ˜Š


----------



## emmzk25 (Oct 8, 2013)

Mine still hasn't been picked up :-( maybe they forgot. I'll get this one the same time I get glossy...last day of the month


----------



## superhans (Oct 8, 2013)

same here - mine hasn't left the facility yet


----------



## plumplant (Oct 8, 2013)

I got a response from PS. Kind of a garbage canned response. I want to reply to reopen the case to try and get an actual answer. This response doesn't really make me feel any more confident about box improvement post-increase. _ Hi Alexandria, Thank you for your email and please know that we value your feedback. We count on subscribers like you to help us improve our product and make it something amazing. We would like to apologize that you were not thrilled with the contents of your POPSUGAR Must Have box and please know that we will be sharing your feedback with the rest of our team. We will be increasing our prices so that we can continue to curate fun, on-trend, and exciting boxes filled with our editors' favorite finds. We understand that certain months are better received than others, which is why feedback like this is so important to us. Throughout the past few months, we have been rolling out new features including our new preferences tool located on your account page to improve our customer's experience and ensure that we are sending products we know they'll love. We hope to continue fine tuning our curated boxes to ensure that our customers enjoy their monthly surprise and we would like to thank you again for sharing your feedback with us. Please let us know if you have any additional questions and we would be more than happy to further assist you. Best, POPSUGAR Support_ ETA: I responded with, "So basically that's an eloquent way of saying the price increase is pretty arbitrary and there's no particular reason for it, and we can't expect box quality to improve significantly?"


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *miniminiluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Of all the items in this months box I like the book the most *(its like they know me or something )*LOL. The nail polish and top coat seem okay too. I will be gifting those! The hairbrush I used this morning and seemed pretty awesome ðŸ˜Š

I've thought the same thing. I loved last month's box â€“ it's like they knew I'm good with crafts and appreciate a sweet-smelling home. This month, they know I can't cook and my hair's hopelessly tangly.


----------



## have2haveit (Oct 8, 2013)

> So, this may have gotten a little more dramatic at the end than I intended, but I just wrote from my heart and let it fly::: Â  Hi Popsugar. Â  I have to say, I am a little disheartened with the past two months' boxes. Â They have been lackluster at best. Â  Then, to find out the prices are being raised? Â I don't know that I will continue to subscribe to a box full of drugstore items and items that have an astronomical markup just to inflate 'value'. Â Bobby pins? Â A thread bracelet? Â  Really Popsugar? Â Really? Â And then to make no mention of WHY the prices are going up and HOW it will be beneficial to your consumers is a bad business practice. Â I know I , for one, am seriously considering the future of our relationship. Â  I don't see us making it to the Holidays. Â I would rather take my $45+ and spend it on one item that I know I will enjoy, use, and cherish, than receive a rice krispie treat, fruit snacks, gold jewelry from the same repeat company, or anything else that you seem to deem a must have. Â  NYX makeup? Â THAT'S A MUST HAVE? Â I think not. Â That's an item I find in the clearance area of my local big box store. Â I subscribe to a CURATED box - not a box of low rent cheapie items. Â I would've thought you'd try to knock it out of the park this month -- especially before raising prices. Â Very disappointing.Â  Also -- please don't bother to reply if it will only be a standard cut and paste response. Â That's highly insulting as well. Â For as much as we pay for this box, we should be able to get a real live response where our questions and concerns are addressed. Not some form answer that barely touches our query.Â


 wow thank you so much for that...maybe that will be a wake up call for them. I would like the box only if it wasn't from cheapo brands. That brush looks like something out of a info mercial and $7 makeup...come on.


----------



## CSCS (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi everyone, this is my first post here! I'm not super excited about this box, but I got it for free (referral box) and I'll probably gift a fair amount of the items, so I guess it could be worse.

If anyone is interested in swapping my StitchFix code for their Shoptiques code from the September box, let me know! I haven't yet received my PopSugar box but will probably get it in a few days and definitely am not planning on using the StitchFix gc. 

[update: the code has been claimed!]


----------



## SonyaB (Oct 8, 2013)

I am a bit blah about this box as well.  I usually love my Popsugar boxes.  I do enjoy cookbooks, I am just not a fan of Jessica Seinfeld.  I will use everything in the box, it just doesn't scream fall to me like I had hoped.  My box is due to me in Michigan this Friday.

As for the Stitch Fix code, I too will be trading that.  My style is so low key and casual that I just don't think Stitch Fix will benefit me.


----------



## katie4747 (Oct 8, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can use two stitch fix promo codes at a time?


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 8, 2013)

Here is the e-mail that I sent to PopSugar...not eloquent.  I forgot some points I wanted to make.  I think they will get the idea though.  We should all e-mail our complaints this month. 

I have to express, for the first time, my disappointment with the
curation of the PopSugar Must Have box. I had been ready to upgrade my
subscription to continue at the current rate, but now I am hesitant to do
so. Is the quality of this month's box an aberration, or indicative of
what is to come? Specifically, why would you send 2 NYX products? NYX
eyeshadow contains: TALC, Mineral Oil, and parabens! Inexpensive,
high-quality product discoveries can be invaluable. Cheap garbage that I
can purchase 40% off at Ulta is not what I expect to see in my PopSugar
box. In the past, when I didn't like something, I could proudly give it as
a gift (like the apple from August or the coasters from last month). I
vouched for you and your price increase by saying that the quality of the
products and of the curation were already worth $40. PS, haven't we seen
enough of Gorjana? Please bring back Baublebar.


----------



## jordiemac3 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've thought the same thing. I loved last month's box â€“ it's like they knew I'm good with crafts and appreciate a sweet-smelling home. This month, they know I can't cook and my hair's hopelessly tangly. 

I am right there with you. Last month was my first month and I loved it, even though so many people seemed to hate it. I may even be a little more in love this month. I will use everything except for the bobby pins, but thats a little item that doesn't really matter.


----------



## BratzFan (Oct 8, 2013)

I too will be sending them an email. I'm seriously considering refusing the shipment.


----------



## spack (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi! I would love to trade my shoptiques gc for a stitch fix gc. Let me know!


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *apobec* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Been lurking forever, finally signed up here






This month looks pretty good to me, tbh. A little less excited about the book but I'll reserve judgement till I see it.

I'm actually really excited about the bobby pins. I have a set of Jane Tran pins from a Hammock Pack, and they're really pretty great. They actually stay in my hair!





I'm not very interested in the stitch fix card though, so if anyone wants to trade me a different code for it, pm me!

I think someone else mentioned that the book was featured on a morning news show of some kind last week....well, it was also featured on the local news here in Chicago. I will say that the recipes sounded nice...but, not to toot my own horn or anything...I can cook quite well can am not terrified of cooking at all. This would be a good book for some of my friends though...*snickers* 

I'm selling my box and have cancelled my sub (I'll probably still lurk though). I'm going to give FabFitFun a whirl. I got in on their LE box and will be getting that super cute Gorjana scarf. I like the items I've seen from that brand so far and it seems to circulate amongst the various sub boxes out there so I'm happy about that.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 8, 2013)

Popsugar responded with a somewhat canned sounding response, but it is enough to appease me.  PopSugar says our feedback isn't "falling on deaf ears". I will continue on with Popsugar for another month!  The month after a stinker seems to always be a great month!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 8, 2013)

> Indispensable after spoiler cut...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got mine today and loved the extras! I had the Pinot salt on some roast chicken and it was tasty! So excited for the book--it's supposed to be very different from his others. Yay indiespensable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mmccann13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Havent gotten my box yet (should be here Thursday) but i wont be using my stichfix coupon so if anyone wants to trade for it let me know!


----------



## stasi7 (Oct 8, 2013)

> Havent gotten my box yet (should be here Thursday) but i wont be using my stichfix coupon so if anyone wants to trade for it let me know!


 I would love to trade for it, but I wonder if Stitch Fix will allow me to use two coupons per account. I have a shoptiques code.


----------



## have2haveit (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey, to all that received their box , how was the Halloween cake? I'm craving sweets.... I wish I had my box right about now!


----------



## apobec (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *spack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi! I would love to trade my shoptiques gc for a stitch fix gc. Let me know!

I'd be willing to make this trade! Message me?


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 8, 2013)

Delurking after 6 years to say that I'm I just signed up for Popsugar not too long ago, and I'm kinda glad the October box was sold out when I signed up. I like the book and the polishes, but the rest of it is just meh. I cannot BELIEVE they'd send out drugstore makeup in their bags. Seriously, why? At $40 a box, you send out things that you can get for $2 at Ulta? And bobby pins? Alrighty then. Oh and a rice krispy treat. Can't forget the rice krispy treat.  Lawd.

Hopefully November is far, far better.


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 8, 2013)

This box is not awful, but a little foreboding for me.nyx?hmmmm.julep?hmmmm.gorjana again? HMMMM.the cookbook-okay whatever.the cake-yes please!!was there something else?boo hiss.oh the fricken bobby pins.i am getting the sinking feeling that popsugar has run out of options and is doing the whole recycling brands things. And have gone cheap and raised the price for no reason. And I've had a shitty so this is annoying me more than it should. Ps os7 I hate you and I hope you die.what the ffffffffffffff


----------



## pghmom1292 (Oct 8, 2013)

Once I get my Box i will also be looking to trade my stitch fix card for last months shoptiques card.


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 8, 2013)

I have to say, I haven't actually received *any* subscription boxes (yet), but I've signed up for several, and I'm a wee bit disheartened by the "When in doubt, send bobby pins!" ~thing that these companies tend to do. Why do they think makeup fans just LOVE bobby pins? Unless you are A) A dancer or B) 5 years old, who wears those?


----------



## cobainrls (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have to say, I haven't actually received *any* subscription boxes (yet), but I've signed up for several, and I'm a wee bit disheartened by the "When in doubt, send bobby pins!" ~thing that these companies tend to do. Why do they think makeup fans just LOVE bobby pins? Unless you are A) A dancer or B) 5 years old, who wears those?

I wear bobby pins to keep my bangs out of my face. I swoop them to the side. I like bobby pins. I don't think I will be using these though as I have enough.


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 8, 2013)

Were I a soothsayer, I would soothsay that they are going to come out with "tiered" subscriptions.that questionaire they sent out few months ago was a big old dollar sign embroidered red flag for me. What popsugar?? Is my 35 dollars not enough for you!!!!mark my words, marilla,that's gonna happen and I will be bummed on that day.i think the coinkidink of this low-budge box and the price increase is not a coinkidink. The box we used to pay for is gonna cost $50!! I am side eyeing the shit out of popsugar.


----------



## cobainrls (Oct 8, 2013)

I am kinda surprised they sent out the stitchfix card. They got in trouble with alot of people a few months back with the thongs not fitting and the spa wrap. Now they put a card in the both that if you are over size 14 you can't use. I am alittle bummed by this and I think I will send popsugar an email about this. I just think I should have the option to use or not use something and not have that choice taken away from me.


----------



## sunnycherry (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Once I get my Box i will also be looking to trade my stitch fix card for last months shoptiques card.

I'm interested if you're interested!

I love Stitch Fix and so does my sister. I'd love to trade!


----------



## Eleda (Oct 8, 2013)

i will also trade the stitch fix for shoptiques if someone is interested let me know, I will receive my box by end of this week


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 8, 2013)

Do we have a PS trade thread for October yet? I think I am going to be wanting to trade the Stitch fix card as well. I'm not interested in it.


----------



## spack (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i will also trade the stitch fix for shoptiques if someone is interested let me know, I will receive my box by end of this week

I'll be happy to trade with you!


----------



## alissa417 (Oct 8, 2013)

I have the charm and chain code, up for a trade if anyone wants to rid themselves of their stitchfix, a company I love!!


----------



## dayzeek (Oct 8, 2013)

Hmm...I feel very mixed about this box. On the one side, I love that we're getting a lot of beauty items, the cookbook makes a great gift, and that rice crispy treat looks pretty amazing. However, I'm not blown away by the quality of the brands and I really don't like that two of the items are a part of other subscription services (Julep and Stitch Fix). I have plenty of Julep polishes (not that I mind adding one more) and I'm sure a fair amount of other Popsugar girls do too. Why? Because we are subbie junkies!! I don't want more of something I'm already getting straight from the source. I'm also not crazy about the gift card trend that seems to be emerging with Popsugar (even though I enjoyed the discovery that is Shoptiques.com)---the idea of having to spend money in order to use something that's included in the value of the box? Weak. 

Erghh...I don't know. Now I feel all complain-y. I really like Popsugar Must Have. Their Fall Special Edition box BLEW ME AWAY (and was definitely worth the $100 price tag), but September's box and now October's? Ehh...

You'd think they'd try to blow it out of the water this month so that we'd all be on board with the price increase. What are they thinking?

_***Also, I think I'm going to be *trading that Stitch Fix card* once it rolls around. Maybe for the *Shoptiques.com card*? Hmm hmm???***_
_*******UPDATE: TRADE IN PROGRESS******_


----------



## dayzeek (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have to say, I haven't actually received *any* subscription boxes (yet), but I've signed up for several, and I'm a wee bit disheartened by the "When in doubt, send bobby pins!" ~thing that these companies tend to do. Why do they think makeup fans just LOVE bobby pins? Unless you are A) A dancer or B) 5 years old, who wears those?

Also, I'm a dancer and LOVE BOBBI PINS!! 







And fancy colored BOBBI PINS??!!!?!?!?!?


















However, it's sad that in a $35 box that should be blowing my mind with insane value that bobbi pins are what I am most excited about...

_******UPDATE: I STILL LOVE BOBBI PINS******_


----------



## Eleda (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *spack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'll be happy to trade with you!

sent you a pm


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have to say, I haven't actually received *any* subscription boxes (yet), but I've signed up for several, and I'm a wee bit disheartened by the "When in doubt, send bobby pins!" ~thing that these companies tend to do. Why do they think makeup fans just LOVE bobby pins? Unless you are A) A dancer or B) 5 years old, who wears those?

Most of the ladies I know that I can think of offhand use them! I am definitely not 5 years old, and DEFINITELY not a dancer, but I use them for my bangs or to hold my layers in a ponytail. Not the most exciting item, but I do think many people use them, so sending them makes sense. When Birchbox sent out their version a couple of months ago, people loved them.


----------



## BratzFan (Oct 9, 2013)

I definately don't wear bobbi pins EVER. I also didn't think women wore them anymore since there are so many other alternatives that are healthier for your hair, more ergonomic, and luxe.


----------



## susanleia (Oct 9, 2013)

So this is my first Popsugar box and I must say, I'm really excited.

I mean, to me the $20 Stitch Fix card is amazing, especially since it can also be applied towards your order total. I've wanted to try Stitch Fix forever but the idea of losing $20 scared me away. Not anymore!

Also I think with the Julep nail polishes I am already seeing the value of this box. And like others have said, the cookbook could be a great gift and I was just about to buy a new brush, so now I don't have to.

I figure with subscription boxes, if you get the value you paid for the extra items are just gravy. But everyone also sees value in different things, so.


----------



## Lisa Marie (Oct 9, 2013)

If anyone is interested in trading their Stitch Fix code, I have a Gorjana code i'd love to trade! PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

_*Edit* Pending trade! Thanks for all the replies! You guys are awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_

Also, has anyone started an October trade thread that I might be missing? I looked earlier but hadn't seen one yet? Just wondering!


----------



## plumplant (Oct 9, 2013)

> Most of the ladies I know that I can think of offhand use them! I am definitely not 5 years old, and DEFINITELY not a dancer, but I use them for my bangs or to hold my layers in a ponytail. Not the most exciting item, but I do think many people use them, so sending them makes sense. When Birchbox sent out their version a couple of months ago, people loved them.


 I'll def use them but I'm not very pleased with them. Birchbox sending them? Sure! Ipsy sending full size NYX? Okay, I expect it. But I don't want to see the same stuff I get in my $10 sample subs from my $40 PS subscription


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BratzFan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I definately don't wear bobbi pins EVER. I also didn't think women wore them anymore since there are so many other alternatives that are healthier for your hair, more ergonomic, and luxe.

Well...  You would be wrong.  Bobby pins -- especially colorful ones -- have actually been a huge trend for the past year or so.  Strangely, this coincided with when I started growing my hair out.  All of a sudden, I needed bobby pins because nothing else would stay in my hair -- and all of a sudden about a month after I started using (and losing) them, it became a big Thing to use several bright red bobby pins all in a row on one side of your hair, so I was able to get bobby pins in colors that were not black, brown, or tortoise (I am a *huge* color fan).  These particular bobby pins don't look like your traditional bobby pins (and I have noticed that they sell what appear to be these same pins with ribbon threaded between the two sides of the slide.  They're cute, but I used to do something similar with barrettes when I was in grade school, so I'm not sure I could deal with them now.  Unless I was using the ribbon as a place to glue tiny skulls.  Hmm...).

 (Also:  Ergonomic hair pins?  What does that even mean?  I've never heard someone use that word to refer to hair pins before.)


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 9, 2013)

I love it when subs put cute hair accessaries in because I normally can't wear some of the jewelry that come in these boxes due to metal allergies. 

I just wish they would cuter things rather than twist bands or whatever they're called and bobby pins. Some thing with patterns or shapes, etc... or a cute headband or a ponytail scarf.


----------



## s112095 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks to the indiespensables pushers. It's been on my radar, but it reminded me to check the newest one, and it's the new Donna Tartt, which yep I have to have.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *s112095* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks to the indiespensables pushers. It's been on my radar, but it reminded me to check the newest one, and it's the new Donna Tartt, which yep I have to have.

This was my first one, and I was very pleased! Such an awesome sub. This next volume is only 5 weeks away, woohoo!


----------



## Jo Cres (Oct 9, 2013)

if anyone wants my stitch fix code PM me. I wont be using. I will gladly trade for either the gorjiana or shoptiques codes of past boxes

! this box is kinda meh for me but I too am emailing them my displeasure. those of us who sub to ipsy get nyx in our bags there and really? I pay $10 for that bag.....I agree that nyx is low rent and should not be in a must have box. how about some whip hand cosmetics? they are a new up and coming made by hand cosmetics company with the most beautiful colors. lets get some lush in here...I could go on....


----------



## xoxcel6 (Oct 9, 2013)

If anyone is interested in trading one of their gift cards/codes for a Stitch fix, let me know...  Usually I love all of Popsugars gift cards/codes but this one isn't for me.  Is there a trade thread on here for this???   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emmzk25 (Oct 9, 2013)

My box still hasn't shipped...


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 9, 2013)

I'd love to trade my Shoptiques code for anyone's Stitchfix code.

And even though I personally love Stitchfix, I agree with what a lot of people have been saying that it's rather unfair because they exclude all plus sizes. At least with the other codes from PopSugar you could get accessories and things that would fit any body type. But with Stitchfix you can't even get accessories if you are over size 14, which is really stupid. And from what I hear, if you're one of the larger sizes that they do carry (like 12-14) they usually won't have a box available for you until months later. I hope Stitchfix changes this soon and decides to include more people in their demographic. I also hope PopSugar realizes that it's insulting to a lot of their members to get something worth $20 that is completely useless.


----------



## jdove215 (Oct 9, 2013)

I get my box on Saturday so if anyone wants to trade my Stitchfix code for another let me know!


----------



## PinkShanyn (Oct 9, 2013)

I can't decide what I'm most disappointed about -- the NYX (that I get in my $10 ipsy) or the fact that ONCE AGAIN PopSugar sent out a size based item.  ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME!?   Grrr..... The thong... the spa wrap... the floppy beach hat (don't judge - I have a head the size of a large watermelon).  I am over it.  I *just* cancelled.   I can't.  I just can't. I'll take my fat ass to Lane GIANT and buy myself a shirt with my $45. (and probably have $$ left over to buy a BOX of Rice Krispie treats)  Thanks anyway, Popsugar.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't decide what I'm most disappointed about -- the NYX (that I get in my $10 ipsy) or the fact that ONCE AGAIN PopSugar sent out a size based item.  ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME!?   Grrr..... The thong... the spa wrap... the floppy beach hat (don't judge - I have a head the size of a large watermelon).  I am over it.  I *just* cancelled.   I can't.  I just can't. I'll take my fat ass to Lane GIANT and buy myself a shirt with my $45. (and probably have $$ left over to buy a BOX of Rice Krispie treats)  Thanks anyway, Popsugar. 

This just made me laugh...because its so true!!! I HATE that they sent out stuff like that, I really do.

Its like I know I am not at my ideal weight but I am working towards but I don't want to be reminded that I am not there yet or that I can't fit into adorable clothes, when everyone around me feels like they can. Then I feel disappointed in myself and I don't want to feel like that. 

I don't understand why they do this, didn't they sent out a Jewelmint or Mint gift card last time and people were also upset because shirt sizes only went up to a certain size?


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 9, 2013)

> Our boxes better be doing something worthwhile in NJ. Like meeting Bon Jovi or something. That's the only thing I can think of that would keep me there for several days. Lol.


 Lol ok THAT would make it worth it.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2013)

> This just made me laugh...because its so true!!! I HATE that they sent out stuff like that, I really do. Its like I know I am not at my ideal weight but I am working towards but I don't want to be reminded that I am not there yet or that I can't fit into adorable clothes, when everyone around me feels like they can. Then I feel disappointed in myself and I don't want to feel like that.Â  I don't understand why they do this, didn't they sent out a Jewelmint or Mint gift card last time and people were also upset because shirt sizes only went up to a certain size?Â


 Yup, but with the *Mint card, you could at least get a scarf or jewelry. You weren't blocked from even getting an accessory if you were plus-sized.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 9, 2013)

I think they should have asked style fix if they would do an accessories only box for plus sized women who request it via the discount card. I mean all women love accessories !!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yup, but with the *Mint card, you could at least get a scarf or jewelry. You weren't blocked from even getting an accessory if you were plus-sized.

So it blocks you if you aren't a certain size that they provide?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 9, 2013)

I am going to be trading my Stitchfix card as well. Not sure what to trade it for as this is my first box and I'm not familiar with what the other cards I've seen mentioned are. I will have to do some research and see what is offered if anything!

Not a good box for a first box I'm afraid.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So it blocks you if you aren't a certain size that they provide?

That's what it sounds like people are saying. I haven't received my box yet, so I haven't tried, but chances are I probably won't bother using it whether I can use it regardless of size or not.  I have a tendency to not use these cards anyway.  I think I have three or four assorted cards from various PopSugar boxes in my wallet right now that I've tucked away for "later," and then "later" never quite happens.

ETA:  Ah, I found something in their FAQ that basically says that if you're above a size 14, you're out of luck:

Quote:   Who can use Stitch Fix? We are able to offer our styling service to women located in the United States. Right now, we are able to style women sizes 0/XSâ€“14/XL due to the sizes available from the brands we work with. As we grow, we hope to be able to offer more sizes in the future.

It does not say anything about being able to do an accessories-only selection.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 9, 2013)

So just to recap...  They are going to charge us MORE each month, because they gave us a survey for preferences.

Meaning they've had to of READ those preferences to do so starting next month.

So they know a good portion of their subscribers are above a size 14 (based also on past issues with size related items as well).

Meanwhile at PopSugar..."What the hell?  Let's send them all a coupon/gift card to a place that wont service anybody over a size 14!  That sounds like an excellent box item!  Maybe they can hang it up on their fridge to motivate them to lose the chunk!"

((This is the only thing I can think of their reasoning behind this box item))

I can deal with the drugstore makeup, hair brushes, etc.  I think this is a crock of crap about this card though, since we can't even use it on accessories if we're over a size 14.  Last time I checked, other than ring sizes (which don't correlate to pant/shirt size) and bracelet sizes, accessories didn't come sized.

I think PopSugar owes us $20!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If anybody else actually can use and wants another stitchfix card, I'll trade you mine for a shoptiques card, just PM me.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 9, 2013)

I normally go spoiler free but Popsugar shipped my box so late - it only started to ship yesterday - that I wanted to see what we were getting to make some decisions about the rest of the subscription given the price hike.  I wish they would have shipped at the same time so I didnt have to read all this here first.  I think I would be ok with the box if it arrived.  Not madly in love.  But ok.  I completely understand everyone not being jazzed by it.  Wondering if offering this helps? According to PopSugar's FAQ's their box fits 18-40 yr olds.  That's quite a range.  This particular box seems a bit skewed toward one end of the demographic.  It might completely fit some folks.  Sounded like the August one did as well (it didn't do much for me either but I gave most of it away) - with a bit of back to school theme.  At the end of the day, guess we all need to decide if we are comfortable with the new price point and the gamble of getting something that fits us or fits another demographic.  Now if only they would get this box to me.  Looks like Saturday or Monday...


----------



## PinkShanyn (Oct 9, 2013)

I just tried another email address and answered with a smaller size but put my true weight and height in and it still kicked me out.  :/  

This will be going to my sister who is taking 'meth' to loose weight.  (NOT REALLY!!!!)  She's taking adipex which I call her 'diet meth' because it spazes her all out and makes her not hungry all day.  She's lost 100+ in 6 months, SHE can use this card... HOWEVER, I prefer the healthy and slow method of losing weight.  So i'll be able to use the card sometime in 2025.  :/ 

***Please note, I'm not really as salty towards Popsugar as I sound. (because I GET IT -- I'm a fatty)  I am just deeply hurt by the fact that their WEBSITE says they don't send out items where sizing would be an issue -- and I've had issues during NUMEROUS months.  It's more than a little disheartening***


----------



## rjee (Oct 9, 2013)

If anyone wants to buy this box off of me because for some reason they love all the stuff in here, please contact me.  First popsugar box and I am thoroughly disappointed.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 9, 2013)

And I wrote that before reading all the stuff about the sizing issue.  It wasn't in regard to anyone in particular's s post.  Just the overall feel I have from reading the reviews of the box.  Just offering a bit of .. I don't know...  trying to pull the tone back a little.


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 9, 2013)

I am so, so glad that this was not the box I started my subscription on. I signed up so late that it was sold out.

I really hope they heed their customers' concerns.

As for Stitchfix? I'm right on that line (I wear a 12-14) and even I would have been disappointed with that gift card. A 12-14 is not a universal size, and sizing would have been an issue for me, especially since I'm petite as well.

Oh and Popsugar? Rice Krispy Treats are what I used to make for dessert when I was unemployed and living off of $50 a month, yes, a month, of groceries. It is the very definition of poor people food, and I'm a little insulted they included it in their $40 box. Not a good impression.


----------



## Snolili (Oct 9, 2013)

I have yet to receive my box (it's still sitting 30 min from me) even though people in my area started getting them Monday. This is my very first Popsugar Box and I'm a little disappointed. for a $35 (and soon to be $40) I expect to be blown away. If this were a $20 box it would be great but...I don't know, perhaps my expectations are too high? Most of these items will end up in the hands of my girls or as gifts. I subscribe to boxes for me, not to fill up the present chest.  (I do have to thank the people who posted about the Birchbox Head of the Class tween box, I ordered that for my girls.) 

I was expecting, you know "Must Haves" -- trendy items you need for the month, probably selected around a theme. Also, since it's October, I'd been hoping for things like a scarf or a candle or fuzzy socks, but since it's 90 degrees here I've been obsessing about winter. I don't mind the rice krispie treat, the girls will probably gobble that down, leaving only a bite or two for me. 

I won't use the stitch fix card either. So I guess it's up for trade. (I'm a little new to this.) 

Overall I'm not sure I want to continue--especially with the price increase, which makes me sad since I wanted to love this box so much.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So just to recap...  They are going to charge us MORE each month, because they gave us a survey for preferences.

Meaning they've had to of READ those preferences to do so starting next month.

So they know a good portion of their subscribers are above a size 14 (based also on past issues with size related items as well).

Meanwhile at PopSugar..."What the hell?  Let's send them all a coupon/gift card to a place that wont service anybody over a size 14!  That sounds like an excellent box item!  Maybe they can hang it up on their fridge to motivate them to lose the chunk!"

((This is the only thing I can think of their reasoning behind this box item))

I can deal with the drugstore makeup, hair brushes, etc.  I think this is a crock of crap about this card though, since we can't even use it on accessories if we're over a size 14.  Last time I checked, other than ring sizes (which don't correlate to pant/shirt size) and bracelet sizes, accessories didn't come sized.

I think PopSugar owes us $20!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If anybody else actually can use and wants another stitchfix card, I'll trade you mine for a shoptiques card, just PM me.

I'm with you on this one. I really enjoy my PopSugar boxes but I think it's incredibly inconsiderate to send items that exclude women who wear larger sizes, especially because they KNOW some of their subscribers can't use the card at all! I think they should be compensating everyone who filled out the survey and now can't use the StitchFix card. Seems like a slap in the face. It's just a bad idea on their part since there are so many things they could have sent that aren't sized! A cute purse or wallet would have been nice. It's disappointing because I can't recommend this sub box to a lot of my friends due to their sizing issues.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 9, 2013)

One thing I also find problematic (I am in the range for stitch fix so I can at least use the card, but still empathize with those who can't) is that PS has not been that good with CS since the wrap and panties issue from feb. Ever since, complaints seem to be met with canned replies. Not okay, and I hope the women who complain this time around are met with real CS, like a comped box or a half-off box next time.


----------



## DeanaM (Oct 9, 2013)

I know a lot of people have offered, but if anyone would like another Stitchfix code I would be happy to trade! I am a size 14, told them I was and they still said they couldn't fit me. Clearly it's not meant to be.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Oct 9, 2013)

Is there a swap/trade/sell thread for October yet?

Looking for the pink bracelet (s) and diffusers -- give me all the diffusers. 

Would consider buying the whole/most of box.

Getting my first monthly box in November  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## superhans (Oct 9, 2013)

i haven't used stitchfix yet, but from what i've read in other forums, they do send at least 1 accessory item (or you can ask for more) such as jewelry or scarves. if you like the accessory, you could use the $20 for that and send the rest back (no cost) and then still get the value of it. and if you don't like it, you can send it all back and at least you're not out any $$. it sucks you wouldn't be able to enjoy the clothing, but at least if you're not in the size range you could do that to get around it and just put the upper limit of the size they accept (and perhaps styling notes saying you like loose fitting, drapey tops or something).

not a great workaround, but at least a way to still spend the card and hopefully get something nice out of it


----------



## DeanaM (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is there a swap/trade/sell thread for October yet?

Looking for the pink bracelet (s) and diffusers -- give me all the diffusers. 

Would consider buying the whole/most of box.

Getting my first monthly box in November  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I'd be happy to trade or sell with you! I was never going to wear the bracelet and it would be nice to know that someone will enjoy it!


----------



## PinkShanyn (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *superhans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i haven't used stitchfix yet, but from what i've read in other forums, they do send at least 1 accessory item (or you can ask for more) such as jewelry or scarves. if you like the accessory, you could use the $20 for that and send the rest back (no cost) and then still get the value of it. and if you don't like it, you can send it all back and at least you're not out any $$. it sucks you wouldn't be able to enjoy the clothing, but at least if you're not in the size range you could do that to get around it and just put the upper limit of the size they accept (and perhaps styling notes saying you like loose fitting, drapey tops or something).

not a great workaround, but at least a way to still spend the card and hopefully get something nice out of it

Unfortunately, that's not how THEY work.   If you don't fit their sizing you are LOCKED OUT.  there is no option to select more accessories -- they simply refuse to work with you.


----------



## superhans (Oct 9, 2013)

Will it let you go back and select a lower size? I realize it sucks to put down a size you *know* won't fit, but just a suggestion for working around the system and getting the accessories. (and perhaps a tip for others who haven't enrolled yet but want to get something out of the card)


----------



## jenniferrose (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is helpful. I had to make a list of the boxes I subscribed to. Then I narrowed down the list into a new column of the things I actually like from the boxes, which I narrowed down into a column of the things I actually use. I was trying to figure out if it is worth continuing a subscription or not. Just thought I would share my list. I put it in a spoiler since it is long and it does technically spoil October.



Spoiler



January

Stability Ball ($39)

Watch ($50)

Epicuren Balm ($9)

Hot Chocolate Sticks ($6)

Marshmallows ($1)

Think Thin Bars ($5)

Castegram Code ($15)

February

Spa Wrap ($84)

Hanky Panky ($20)

Safe Haven Book ($10)

Jewelry Cleaner ($10)

Revlon Just Bitten ($7)

MarieBelle Chocolates ($12)

Conversation Hearts ($1)

March

Tassle Necklace ($85)

Corkscrew ($14)

Laundry Detergent ($19)

Buxom Mascara ($19)

New Black Nail Polish ($10)

Sweater Saver ($6)

Fashion Tape ($2)

Peeps ($1)

April

Blotting Papers ($15)

Kai Perfume ($48)

Quinoa Chocolate Bar ($4)

Garment Bag ($10)

Shashi Bracelet ($28)

May Beauty Blender Set ($24)

Pacifica Lip Tint ($7)

Margarita Set ($8)

Mindi Kaling Questions ($13)

Wide Brim Hat ($28)

Charm and Chain Code ($30)

Chips ($1)

Tote Bag ($5)

June

Devil Wears Prada Bk ($15)

Addicted to Sweat DVD (20)

G&amp;G Scarf ($62)

G&amp;G Card ($25)

JB Moisturizer ($65)

JB CC Samples ($7)

Mint Tube ($2)

Fit Popcorn ($5)

July

Ice Cube Tray ($6)

Cookie Chips ($2)

Ice Tea ($6)

Supergoop ($42)

NCLA Nail Polish ($16)

Baublebar Necklace ($28)

August

G&amp;G Circle Necklace ($65)

Bentgo Box ($15)

Apple Bowl ($45)

Body Wash ($11)

Dermalogica ($20)

Chevron Planner ($17)

Naturebox Apples ($4)

September

Diffuser ($45)

P.S. Youâ€™re Invited DIY ($16)

Coaster Set ($16)

Headbands ($12)

Shoptiques Card ($25)

Thatâ€™s It Bars ($2)

Sharkies ($2)

October

Cookbook ($17)

NYX Liner ($6)

NYX Palette ($7)

G&amp;G Pink Bracelet ($45)

Julep Polish ($28)

Brush ($14)

Bobby Pins ($12)

Marshmallow Treat ($4)

Stitch Fix Card ($20)


----------



## stasi7 (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't see why you can't just choose a size that they offer and then just choose to have accessories sent. I know there's a place on there where you can check off what things you do not want them to send you. Has anybody emailed stitch fix and asked what they can do?


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not sure if this is helpful. I had to make a list of the boxes I subscribed to. Then I narrowed down the list into a new column of the things I actually like from the boxes, which I narrowed down into a column of the things I actually use. I was trying to figure out if it is worth continuing a subscription or not. Just thought I would share my list. I put it in a spoiler since it is long and it does technically spoil October.



Spoiler



January

Stability Ball ($39)

Watch ($50)

Epicuren Balm ($9)

Hot Chocolate Sticks ($6)

Marshmallows ($1)

Think Thin Bars ($5)

Castegram Code ($15)

February

Spa Wrap ($84)

Hanky Panky ($20)

Safe Haven Book ($10)

Jewelry Cleaner ($10)

Revlon Just Bitten ($7)

MarieBelle Chocolates ($12)

Conversation Hearts ($1)

March

Tassle Necklace ($85)

Corkscrew ($14)

Laundry Detergent ($19)

Buxom Mascara ($19)

New Black Nail Polish ($10)

Sweater Saver ($6)

Fashion Tape ($2)

Peeps ($1)

April

Blotting Papers ($15)

Kai Perfume ($48)

Quinoa Chocolate Bar ($4)

Garment Bag ($10)

Shashi Bracelet ($28)

May Beauty Blender Set ($24)

Pacifica Lip Tint ($7)

Margarita Set ($8)

Mindi Kaling Questions ($13)

Wide Brim Hat ($28)

Charm and Chain Code ($30)

Chips ($1)

Tote Bag ($5)

June

Devil Wears Prada Bk ($15)

Addicted to Sweat DVD (20)

G&amp;G Scarf ($62)

G&amp;G Card ($25)

JB Moisturizer ($65)

JB CC Samples ($7)

Mint Tube ($2)

Fit Popcorn ($5)

July

Ice Cube Tray ($6)

Cookie Chips ($2)

Ice Tea ($6)

Supergoop ($42)

NCLA Nail Polish ($16)

Baublebar Necklace ($28)

August

G&amp;G Circle Necklace ($65)

Bentgo Box ($15)

Apple Bowl ($45)

Body Wash ($11)

Dermalogica ($20)

Chevron Planner ($17)

Naturebox Apples ($4)

September

Diffuser ($45)

P.S. Youâ€™re Invited DIY ($16)

Coaster Set ($16)

Headbands ($12)

Shoptiques Card ($25)

Thatâ€™s It Bars ($2)

Sharkies ($2)

October

Cookbook ($17)

NYX Liner ($6)

NYX Palette ($7)

G&amp;G Pink Bracelet ($45)

Julep Polish ($28)

Brush ($14)

Bobby Pins ($12)

Marshmallow Treat ($4)

Stitch Fix Card ($20)


 
Thank you! This is awesome. I was going to do the same thing


----------



## jenniferrose (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thank you! This is awesome. I was going to do the same thing






You think it's awesome until you actually do it. For example, I enjoyed the stability ball, balm, hot chocolate, and marshmallows from January. But I already had a stability ball and plenty of lip balm so although I hope to use those two items one day, I technically only used the hot chocolate and marshmallows. Which is super sad. But this was the worst month in terms of actual use for me.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't see why you can't just choose a size that they offer and then just choose to have accessories sent. I know there's a place on there where you can check off what things you do not want them to send you. Has anybody emailed stitch fix and asked what they can do?

It doesn't allow you to go back and change it -- plus they also ask weight /height ratios as well as bra size -- so essentially us bigger girls will be seriously GUESSING weights/sizes just to get a .... bracelet?  i mean honestly, that's cray cray.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent to StitchFix:

Hi Stitch Fix:::As a Popsugar Must Have subscriber, I received a coupon code for your service.  I have tried adjusting my answers numerous times to be able to access your site.  Everytime I am told you don't work with my size.   While I think that's sad that you don't offer plus sized items, I understand.   However, I am told you offer accessories.  I would like to give your service a try -- is there anyway I can get an account to give it a go for the accessories only?  This fat girl loves a scarf, necklace, or purse.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks for your time.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not sure if this is helpful. I had to make a list of the boxes I subscribed to. Then I narrowed down the list into a new column of the things I actually like from the boxes, which I narrowed down into a column of the things I actually use. I was trying to figure out if it is worth continuing a subscription or not. Just thought I would share my list. I put it in a spoiler since it is long and it does technically spoil October.



Spoiler



January

Stability Ball ($39)

Watch ($50)

Epicuren Balm ($9)

Hot Chocolate Sticks ($6)

Marshmallows ($1)

Think Thin Bars ($5)

Castegram Code ($15)

February

Spa Wrap ($84)

Hanky Panky ($20)

Safe Haven Book ($10)

Jewelry Cleaner ($10)

Revlon Just Bitten ($7)

MarieBelle Chocolates ($12)

Conversation Hearts ($1)

March

Tassle Necklace ($85)

Corkscrew ($14)

Laundry Detergent ($19)

Buxom Mascara ($19)

New Black Nail Polish ($10)

Sweater Saver ($6)

Fashion Tape ($2)

Peeps ($1)

April

Blotting Papers ($15)

Kai Perfume ($48)

Quinoa Chocolate Bar ($4)

Garment Bag ($10)

Shashi Bracelet ($28)

May Beauty Blender Set ($24)

Pacifica Lip Tint ($7)

Margarita Set ($8)

Mindi Kaling Questions ($13)

Wide Brim Hat ($28)

Charm and Chain Code ($30)

Chips ($1)

Tote Bag ($5)

June

Devil Wears Prada Bk ($15)

Addicted to Sweat DVD (20)

G&amp;G Scarf ($62)

G&amp;G Card ($25)

JB Moisturizer ($65)

JB CC Samples ($7)

Mint Tube ($2)

Fit Popcorn ($5)

July

Ice Cube Tray ($6)

Cookie Chips ($2)

Ice Tea ($6)

Supergoop ($42)

NCLA Nail Polish ($16)

Baublebar Necklace ($28)

August

G&amp;G Circle Necklace ($65)

Bentgo Box ($15)

Apple Bowl ($45)

Body Wash ($11)

Dermalogica ($20)

Chevron Planner ($17)

Naturebox Apples ($4)

September

Diffuser ($45)

P.S. Youâ€™re Invited DIY ($16)

Coaster Set ($16)

Headbands ($12)

Shoptiques Card ($25)

Thatâ€™s It Bars ($2)

Sharkies ($2)

October

Cookbook ($17)

NYX Liner ($6)

NYX Palette ($7)

G&amp;G Pink Bracelet ($45)

Julep Polish ($28)

Brush ($14)

Bobby Pins ($12)

Marshmallow Treat ($4)

Stitch Fix Card ($20)


 
Based on this, my most-used boxes have been Feb, Mar, and June. Interesting!


----------



## JesicaXnn (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeanaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know a lot of people have offered, but if anyone would like another Stitchfix code I would be happy to trade! I am a size 14, told them I was and they still said they couldn't fit me. Clearly it's not meant to be.  /emoticons/[email protected]png 2x" width="20" height="20" />
If you still haven't traded with anyone I would be happy to trade your Stitchfix code for my Shoptiques one from last month!


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You think it's awesome until you actually do it. For example, I enjoyed the stability ball, balm, hot chocolate, and marshmallows from January. But I already had a stability ball and plenty of lip balm so although I hope to use those two items one day, I technically only used the hot chocolate and marshmallows. Which is super sad. But this was the worst month in terms of actual use for me.
Yea... Now that I'm looking at it I barely really use most of the things. Now that I really think about this it doesn't make sense to keep the subscription with the price increase.


----------



## RebeccaHiles (Oct 9, 2013)

Does anyone want my stitchfix card? I'll trade for just about anything else. Not only is it useless to me (I'm a fat girl), it's also just too expensive of a service for me.

&lt;3


----------



## AmandaMaven (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sent to StitchFix:

Hi Stitch Fix:::As a Popsugar Must Have subscriber, I received a coupon code for your service.  I have tried adjusting my answers numerous times to be able to access your site.  Everytime I am told you don't work with my size.   While I think that's sad that you don't offer plus sized items, I understand.   However, I am told you offer accessories.  I would like to give your service a try -- is there anyway I can get an account to give it a go for the accessories only?  This fat girl loves a scarf, necklace, or purse.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks for your time.   

That sounds like a good letter. I will send them a similar one. I really don't understand why they decided to add a Stitch Fix gift card in either, but I am trying not to dwell on it too much; It's not their fault I am 4 sizes too big, but it would have been great for them to add something more people can use considering many of us are not size 14 and under. Maybe if we send a few like this, they will let us do an accessory box and maybe make it a permanent option for them (not likely, but a girl can dream!)


----------



## jenniferrose (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yea... Now that I'm looking at it I barely really use most of the things. Now that I really think about this it doesn't make sense to keep the subscription with the price increase.





I do enjoy the surprise in the mail each month and will hopefully gift some things for Christmas. But I need to determine the price of the surprise for myself.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm going to update my trades list tonight because I am interested in Stitch Fix codes as well!


----------



## dehemmi (Oct 9, 2013)

I know there's a bunch of people already offering but if anyone wants to trade my StitchFix card for a Shoptiques or Gorjana card, let me know!


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 9, 2013)

Has anyone tried to use more than one stitch fix card?


----------



## plumplant (Oct 9, 2013)

Here, I made a swap thread! 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138318/popugar-musthave-october-2013-swaps


----------



## brainybeauty (Oct 9, 2013)

> It doesn't allow you to go back and change it -- plus they also ask weight /height ratios as well as bra size -- so essentially us bigger girls will be seriously GUESSING weights/sizes just to get a .... bracelet? Â i mean honestly, that's cray cray.Â


 I agree with you on so many levels. First, it's crazy that if you want to use the Stitch Fix card you'll have to jump through hoops. Second, that Stitch Fix locks you out if you don't fit into their level. And third, that Pop Sugar is still sending out items that are limited by size. It's particularly frustrating as you're paying for the Pop Sugar service and essentially unable to use what you've paid for. Still, if anyone wants to try and use their Stitch Fix card for accessories, using 5'6" for a height, 125 for weight, and 32B for bra size should fit you into Stitch Fix's size small. I only post this to try and help those who may want to choose this option. I really don't think it is fair that you have to, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elissan (Oct 9, 2013)

I get my box today and would love to trade my Stitch Fix card for a Gorjana and Griffin coupon code


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 9, 2013)

This is my first Popsugar box after signing up on September 1. I have to say that I'm in Camp Disappointment with many of the other posters. Looking at the photos of October's box, I realize that I don't need or particularly want anything in it. I was so excited when my box shipped early, but it's due to arrive today and I don't even want it:/ Looks like I'm going to have to try to get rid of the entire box.

This isn't a great start my subscription, especially after I upgraded to a year on Sunday...a day before the spoilers came out&gt;_&lt;! I'm such an idiot. If I had have seen October's spoilers I think I would have just stayed on monthly billing, or extended for 3 months at the most. Very disappointing.


----------



## jenndove (Oct 9, 2013)

I get my box on Saturday according to Fedex so if anyone has a Gorjana code and wants to swap it for my Stitch Fix that would be great!


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 9, 2013)

Mine hadn't updated since Monday, but it looks like it missed a scan. It's now at the last stop before it gets to me! Hopefully I get it tomorrow or Friday! Yay!


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 9, 2013)

Mine breezed through Chicago and is in Wisconsin as of this morning. Next stop my post office. It says Saturday but maybe earlier unless WI holds it hostage like Jersey did.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 9, 2013)

> Mine breezed through Chicago and is in Wisconsin as of this morning. Next stop my post office. It says Saturday but maybe earlier unless WI holds it hostage like Jersey did.


 Lucky! All mine says is it left Chicago. So who knows where it's at now. Lmao. Chicago is less than 4 hours away from me, so I hope it won't take too long! I'm in WI.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 9, 2013)

So in exploring the Stitchfix website, I've gathered that this is how it works. (Please correct me if I'm wrong!):

You pay $20 for them to send you about 5 items. If you don't like any/they don't fit you send them back for free (but you still pay the $20 for the "stylist" service). If you do like them and want to keep them, you have to then pay them for each item which they say are about $60 each. So you have to pay them like $300 (obviously an estimate) to keep what they sent you. Well, with 20% off if you keep everything.

So in the end you're paying for the clothes, plus $20 for them to send the clothes to you? Wut.

I've looked at reviews for the service/clothing and it all looks like clothes/accessories/brands you can get at Marshalls or TJ Maxx. Don't get me wrong - I love those stores - but I can go to those stores and pick clothes out for way cheaper and NOT pay $20 extra to do so.

I hope I am misunderstanding how this works because the way I look at it now makes it seem completely crazy.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 9, 2013)

> So in exploring the Stitchfix website, I've gathered that this is how it works. (Please correct me if I'm wrong!): You pay $20 for them to send you about 5 items. If you don't like any/they don't fit you send them back for free (but you still pay the $20 for the "stylist" service). If you do like them and want to keep them, you have to then pay them for each item which they say are about $60 each. So you have to pay them like $300 (obviously an estimate) to keep what they sent you. Well, with 20% off if you keepÂ everything. So in the endÂ you're paying for the clothes, plus $20 for them to send the clothes to you? Wut. I've looked at reviews for theÂ service/clothing and it all looks likeÂ clothes/accessories/brands you can get at Marshalls or TJ Maxx. Don't get me wrong - I love those stores - but I can goÂ to those stores and pickÂ clothes out for way cheaper and NOT pay $20 extra to do so. I hope I am misunderstanding how this works because the way I look at it now makes it seem completely crazy.


 One thing to add... I think the $20 gets applied to the purchase of what you decide to keep.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 9, 2013)

> One thing to add... I think the $20 gets applied to the purchase of what you decide to keep.


 Yes, the styling fee is applied to your purchase. It's definitely not meant to be a cheap way to get clothes. It's a way to discover new things you might never have considered and have them in your home to try them with other things in your wardrobe.


----------



## BratzFan (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So in exploring the Stitchfix website, I've gathered that this is how it works. (Please correct me if I'm wrong!):

You pay $20 for them to send you about 5 items. If you don't like any/they don't fit you send them back for free (but you still pay the $20 for the "stylist" service). If you do like them and want to keep them, you have to then pay them for each item which they say are about $60 each. So you have to pay them like $300 (obviously an estimate) to keep what they sent you. Well, with 20% off if you keep everything.

So in the end you're paying for the clothes, plus $20 for them to send the clothes to you? Wut.

I've looked at reviews for the service/clothing and it all looks like *clothes/accessories/brands you can get at Marshalls or TJ Maxx*. Don't get me wrong - I love those stores - but I can go to those stores and pick clothes out for way cheaper and NOT pay $20 extra to do so.

I hope I am misunderstanding how this works because the way I look at it now makes it seem completely crazy.
This is exactly why I don't do stitchfix.


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 9, 2013)

I got mine yesterday!!!

I am mostly excited about the Julep color and top coat. There is a Nyx eye palette that is lovely and I can't wait to play with although I am a little intimidated by new colors. There is a Halloween Rice Krispy treat, a Nyx liquid eyeliner, a really beautiful cook book by Jessica Seinfeld, Jane Tran BobbyPins, a Wet brush and a $20 gift card to Stitch Fix

There was also supposed to be a Gordana bracelet but mine was missing. I emailed them about the missing item and hope it gets replaced.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 9, 2013)

Question... What is a wet brush? Is it just for brushing wet hair?


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 9, 2013)

My box was delivered today. I got the shade Coco for my nail polish...which is great since all of the other colors I've seen unboxed would have been dupes for me. Most aggravating though is that my eyeliner was BLACK! Really? I have now received a black eyeliner from every sub i belong to. sigh...oh well...my daughter snagged it up right quick anyway.


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Question... What is a wet brush? Is it just for brushing wet hair?
Yes. It is like a large paddle brush with flexible little prongs to brush wet hair. I already have one and love it so I will probably gift mine


----------



## celticjade (Oct 9, 2013)

I just got my box, the first ever! And for the most part I'm okay with it. Love the cookbook! But the bracelet!! It's so small! And I have pretty thin wrists. Does it fit anyone? My 3 yr. old niece might be able to wear it.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box was delivered today. I got the shade Coco for my nail polish...which is great since all of the other colors I've seen unboxed would have been dupes for me. Most aggravating though is that my eyeliner was BLACK! Really? I have now received a black eyeliner from every sub i belong to. sigh...oh well...my daughter snagged it up right quick anyway. 
Any black liquid eyeliners from any sub will be going to my sister-in-law, as will any curly hair products I get from Birchbox (I specifically set up a profile with curly hair for this purpose).  I hate black eyeliner, especially liquid.  *Why* does *every single sub* send them?  I think the only one I haven't received a black liquid liner from yet is Julep, and I'm assuming they have that on the way for November/December (well, okay, Square Hue and Glamour Doll Eyes OTM haven't sent them either, but those are such single-product-oriented subs that it would just be bizarre if they did send it.  Especially SQ!).  I got so many from ipsy that I canceled because they sent them over and over and *over*, even after I specifically unselected eyeliner because I was overloaded.

As far as the polishes go, what other colors have been sent out?  I've only seen Coco and Millie so far.  I find it amusing that they seem to be sending out precisely the May polishes that I looked at and thought would be *fantastic* for the autumn but were really out of place in the spring.  I'm expecting to see Myrtle and Gabrielle pop up soon.  The bummer thing for me is that I have the entire May collection, so I think I'm going to end up with a duplicate.  I started to say that I would love Fiore from the August collection if they went into other months, but then I remembered that I have a Square Hue that is a dupe for that.  I love nail polish, but I think I'm so obsessed with it that I'm going to end up with a dupe no matter what they send!

(In unrelated news, oh, iTunes, you love me!  You went from Motorhead to 'NSync.  It's like you *know* me and *truly understand* me!)


----------



## plumplant (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Question... What is a wet brush? Is it just for brushing wet hair?

it just seems like a normal hairbrush to me. No different than the revlon one I got at Target tbh


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 9, 2013)

Woohoo!!! My box is finally in my state!


----------



## kgirl42 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm actually really excited about this month's box! Maybe it's just a better fit for me because I'm 24 and within the size range for Stitch Fix, but I was thrilled with everything we received. Love the cookbook, and I've been really curious about Stitch Fix, so this gives me incentive to try it out! I'm not doing trades until we've heard from someone who's used more than one Stitch Fix code successfully, but if that turns out to be possible, I have Charm &amp; Chain and Gorjana codes I'd be willing to trade!

As for the variation items, I got the brown eyeliner (actually gifted it to my mom since I don't like liquid eyeliner), and for Julep polish I received Char, which is a really pretty cobalt blue. 

And dude... I get that not everyone loves Rice Crispy treats, but to the person a few pages back who said they were a "poor person's treat"... seriously? Just because it's an item you could technically whip up in your kitchen for a couple bucks doesn't mean it's not good enough to include in the PopSugar box. It was the most delicious Rice Crispy treat I've ever had in my life! Bring on the poor people treats!


----------



## SkeletonOfTrust (Oct 9, 2013)

I got my box last night. I don't get it...the bracelet looked tiny but it fit my wrist with at least 1.5 inches of looseness. The cord is made of synthetic materials; maybe it stretches a bit. I have massive Paul Bunyan wrists, too--they're seriously bigger than my boyfriend's (we measured).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Any black liquid eyeliners from any sub will be going to my sister-in-law, as will any curly hair products I get from Birchbox (I specifically set up a profile with curly hair for this purpose).  I hate black eyeliner, especially liquid.  *Why* does *every single sub* send them?  I think the only one I haven't received a black liquid liner from yet is Julep, and I'm assuming they have that on the way for November/December (well, okay, Square Hue and Glamour Doll Eyes OTM haven't sent them either, but those are such single-product-oriented subs that it would just be bizarre if they did send it.  Especially SQ!).  I got so many from ipsy that I canceled because they sent them over and over and *over*, even after I specifically unselected eyeliner because I was overloaded.

As far as the polishes go, what other colors have been sent out?  I've only seen Coco and Millie so far.  I find it amusing that they seem to be sending out precisely the May polishes that I looked at and thought would be *fantastic* for the autumn but were really out of place in the spring.  I'm expecting to see Myrtle and Gabrielle pop up soon.  The bummer thing for me is that I have the entire May collection, so I think I'm going to end up with a duplicate.  I started to say that I would love Fiore from the August collection if they went into other months, but then I remembered that I have a Square Hue that is a dupe for that.  I love nail polish, but I think I'm so obsessed with it that I'm going to end up with a dupe no matter what they send!

(In unrelated news, oh, iTunes, you love me!  You went from Motorhead to 'NSync.  It's like you *know* me and *truly understand* me!)
My polish was Myrtle


----------



## Kittylasmu (Oct 9, 2013)

****SPOILERS*****

I just got my box and after seeing everything, I am not as disappointed.

The bracelet is super cute and fits me perfectly. If it was too loose I'd be afraid the loop would come off the button, but it's just right.

I got Millie for my Julep color-it looks like a nice dusky blue/purple. I was happy for a top coat as mine was getting super low.

The clips are cute and nice packaging with the ribbon--just a nice touch and good way to store them. However, I think we were supposed to get 2 each of 3 colors. I got 2 green, 1 gray and 3 blue, oh well.

The brush, sweet! I've had my curly hair brush for probably 10 years now, it'll be nice to try out a new one. [don't be creeped out, I don't brush my hair very often haha]

The cookbook is larger than I thought it would be and it has the remains of a sticker in the front upper left hand corner, odd. And while I am a good cook, there are a lot of recipes I've never tried before, so hey--I can use it after all.

The rice crispy treat is a flipping brick lol

I will try the makeup tomorrow and see about these lack of pigment rumors I've heard. The colors are nice on my hand and I hope it works well as it'd be great for travel instead of trying to decide which mega Tarte box I want to bring. I was also hoping for the brown eyeliner - which I got - I needed one for halloween makeup, yay!

Stitch Fix--well, I am a size 16 and yeah, I don't want to fake my size. I think I will kindly drop Popsugar a line and suggest that size limited items may not be the best idea. If anyone wants to trade, or heck--if anyone wants it, let me know and I'll send you the code. ***Code has been claimed***

Not too shabby for a first box BUT, I have seen what I would consider far nicer boxes. Here's to next month!


----------



## mvangundy (Oct 9, 2013)

Trading my stitch fix for a shoptiques card? I have code in hand to trade ASAP  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 9, 2013)

> So in exploring the Stitchfix website, I've gathered that this is how it works. (Please correct me if I'm wrong!): You pay $20 for them to send you about 5 items. If you don't like any/they don't fit you send them back for free (but you still pay the $20 for the "stylist" service). If you do like them and want to keep them, you have to then pay them for each item which they say are about $60 each. So you have to pay them like $300 (obviously an estimate) to keep what they sent you. Well, with 20% off if you keepÂ everything. So in the endÂ you're paying for the clothes, plus $20 for them to send the clothes to you? Wut. I've looked at reviews for theÂ service/clothing and it all looks likeÂ clothes/accessories/brands you can get at Marshalls or TJ Maxx. Don't get me wrong - I love those stores - but I can goÂ to those stores and pickÂ clothes out for way cheaper and NOT pay $20 extra to do so. I hope I am misunderstanding how this works because the way I look at it now makes it seem completely crazy.


 Not quite they have their own house brand of clothing and the last item I got from them was from a Canadian designer, not exactly what I see in tjmaxx. The $20 you pay is applied to anything you buy. This service, and that's what it is, a service is perfect for those who don't like to shop (I personally hate digging through Marshall's and tjmaxx type stores). This service also pushes you to try clothing that you might never consider if shopping for yourself. It's like someone picking a box of clothing for you and saying here I thought these would looks good on you, try them and see if you like them! It's unbelievably fun to try on new styles and types of clothing. I've personally gotten numerous compliments on my stitch fix items. Not from friends but complete strangers.....while shopping....at the mall! In fact I wore my stitch fix skirt to my surgery follow up appointment this summer and my surgeon loved my skirt so much she wanted to know where she could purchase it. Iove that I have one of a kind pieces that I don't see anyone else wearing. Finally I've paid as little as $3 for an item. Not everything is priced at $60 and above. Why don't you give it a try before calling it crazy? you might just have a little fun!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 9, 2013)

> I am so, so glad that this was not the box I started my subscription on. I signed up so late that it was sold out. I really hope they heed their customers' concerns. As for Stitchfix? I'm right on that line (I wear a 12-14) and even I would have been disappointed with that gift card. A 12-14 is not a universal size, and sizing would have been an issue for me, especially since I'm petite as well. Oh and Popsugar? Rice Krispy Treats are what I used to make for dessert when I was unemployed and living off of $50 a month, yes, a month, of groceries. It is the very definition of poor people food, and I'm a little insulted they included it in their $40 box. Not a good impression.


 I'm a 12/14 and never had any problem with the selection and sizing of the items stitch fix has sent me. Something's have been too small, yes, but have also had things that were to big, same thing happens when I shop....well anywhere. Wait you had money for treats when you were unemployed?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 9, 2013)

> Lucky! All mine says is it left Chicago. So who knows where it's at now. Lmao. Chicago is less than 4 hours away from me, so I hope it won't take too long! I'm in WI.


 So I'm 45 minutes south of Chicago and my box is on WI and you live in WI and your box is in Chicago? Yeah that makes sense. They should just let us switch


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 9, 2013)

> Yes I can relate too. There are plenty of $10 items I would find as a great box item. + Hair drying towel + Starbucks pumpkin refreshers + A new kcup flavor in a 3 pack (for those that don't have a keurig and will complain they were sent) + Nail stickers + Clear base coat or top coat + An easy nail polish remover + eye lash curler + menthol bath/shower bomb (for colds this season) + gourmet smores kit for fall bonfires + infinity scarf And that's my ten under ten list....


 When I wrote items under $10 that might be fun to get in a box, I meant 1 or 2 items. Not a whole box of cheap stuff! Lol ;-)


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 9, 2013)

> So I'm 45 minutes south of Chicago and my box is on WI and you live in WI and your box is in Chicago? Yeah that makes sense. They should just let us switch


 Lmao!!! Makes no sense! How did yours bypass Chicago? Lol. And mine finally updated and is in New Berlin, WI. And it decided to give me an estimated delivery date of Saturday now. Before it didn't have anything... Kinda strange. I think I've decided that I won't think "smart"post is very smart at all...


----------



## celticjade (Oct 9, 2013)

according to the website, the bracelet is supposed to be 7". I just measured mine, 6". If you take away the loop 5.5" no wonder it's freaking small! My wrist measures 6.5"


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm glad the bracelet actually has a closure type thing rather than being a slide over your hand kinda thing... I'm under 5ft tall, but I swear I have man hands... Bangles and things like that NEVER go over my hands! And my hands are slightly bigger than my bfs... So weird!


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 9, 2013)

The day I don't love a rice crispy treat is the day I become a bourgeois twa*. It's like a love hate relationship at this point. If I bought the items individually then yes, it's worth it.but I wouldn't honestly buy any of these items. And in the past few months there's only been a couple I would have purchased on my own. They are totally keeping me hanging on with another Kai or juice moisturizer.and yet I won't cancel.i can't !! What if something so good is going to be in next months box!!lol


----------



## wurly (Oct 9, 2013)

> I got mine today and loved the extras! I had the Pinot salt on some roast chicken and it was tasty! So excited for the book--it's supposed to be very different from his others. Yay indiespensable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Aaaaaaaggggghhhhhh!!! What are you doing to me? This subscription looks perfect! I have mostly converted to Kindle and ebooks the last 2 years, but the idea of having shelves upon shelves of signed first editions makes me covetous. I am not going to resubscribe to seasonsbox, so am looking for a new box. This just may be it! Do you have a favorite book? What is it?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2013)

I think Rice Krispie Treats are an office test: Put a pan in the breakroom and see who turns their nose up. Unless allergies are involved, I don't trust anyone who won't eat them. I have one coworker who flips out at the amount of sugar in unsweetened applesauce. I do not trust that woman *at all*. Also, Rice Krispy Treats were one of a very small number of treats my brother could have due to milk allergies, and we tended to not have treats that he couldn't have (unless he hated them) because it wasn't fair to have shortbread when he couldn't, so these are a bit of childhood for me -- and Halloween is for kids, so this is completely appropriate to me.


----------



## wurly (Oct 9, 2013)

I've been trying very hard to not be impatient, but it's not working. I received an email from popsugar last Thursday that my box was shipping, however the box didn't even get picked up by fedex until Tuesday, in NY. Now it's in NJ. At this rate, I probably won't receive it until next week. Why are you purposely withholding my bobby pins and snack from me? Why, popsugar, why?????


----------



## plumplant (Oct 9, 2013)

I only managed to grab a bite of the rice crispy treat because my fiance ripped it from the box the second I opened the tissue paper

that bite was prob the best rice crispy treat I'd ever had


----------



## EmGee (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm a 12/14 and never had any problem with the selection and sizing of the items stitch fix has sent me.

Something's have been too small, yes, but have also had things that were to big, same thing happens when I shop....well anywhere.

Wait you had money for treats when you were unemployed?





Unemployed or not I like making my own rice crisp treats.

You can also make them w peanut butter and then it is more like the old "special crisp" bars you used to be able to get here in Canada.

I don't like the boxed rice crisp treats, they never seem that fresh, I usually just make 1 or 2 portions in the microwave or I might be tempted to eat the whole pan......

last time I bought some cocoa rice crisps by accident (natures path kind) was still pretty good....


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 9, 2013)

I am having an intense craving for warm not all the way set yet rice Krispy krispie crispy assed kripsy treats.with Halloween sprinkles on top.i haven't made them in forever!


----------



## s112095 (Oct 9, 2013)

Once I get my box I'm willing to trade my stitch fix card for just about anything. I'm within the size range (mostly) but it's not really my thing.


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh my ... Cocoa Krispy treats. Where have you been all my life.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2013)

If you can get your hands on caramel sheets (like for wrapping caramel apples), they are *awesome* layered in the middle. I'm not sure whether those wrappers are even still made, but if they are ever going to be available, this is the time of the year. They're usually in the produce section with the apples.


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 9, 2013)

No I'm not about to start,why?!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 9, 2013)

With cinnamon sprinkled on the layers? Yum!!!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lmao!!! Makes no sense! How did yours bypass Chicago? Lol. And mine finally updated and is in New Berlin, WI. And it decided to give me an estimated delivery date of Saturday now. Before it didn't have anything... Kinda strange. I think I've decided that I won't think "smart"post is very smart at all...
I got the same news. Really, I'd gladly go pick it up at the Chicago post office


----------



## musthave (Oct 9, 2013)

Caramel rice crispy treats?? Hello Heaven! Those sound delicious! I made Trix rice crispy treats for my niece's bday last year and they were a hit! Sugar OVERLOAD, but so colorful &amp; fun!


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



according to the website, the bracelet is supposed to be 7". I just measured mine, 6". If you take away the loop 5.5" no wonder it's freaking small! My wrist measures 6.5"
Did you try stretching it a little bit?  I can't remember if mine was that small when I opened it out of the bag, but I know mine stretched a smidge when I tried putting it on my wrist.  My bracelet is 7 inches exact, measured from the connection at the large disc to the knot before the loop.  End to end it measures 7.5 inches, and it fits my 7 inch wrist.  I don't have much wiggle room, lol, but it fits without cutting into my skin etc and is comfy.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 10, 2013)

Got my box tonight. I am in the minority here but I really like most of the stuff here. I will gift the makeup as I just bought a bunch of eye makeup and go for more high end/natural brands. I love the bobby pins, understated and could look chic. I'm hoping I like the nail polish, will test soon! I'm desperate for top coat! Cookbook is just what I need to get me out of a cooking rut! Friday, I'm hosting a small bday party and will try out a chicken dish. The bracelet is cute, simple but bright and though string, doesn't look cheap. I attend several breast cancer awareness events each year and this will be perfect, and even for just whenever! It's a great layering piece. I will be using the wet brush to see if it is any better then my aveda paddle brush. I always brush wet as my hair is super thick and straight. Maybe I'll love it? Idk. Could be a great gym bag item! The gift card I may or may not use. Seems complicated and I'm just looking for easy fun here, not work! And the Rice Krispie treat?! Who are we kidding?! How fun! My husband and I ate 2/3 of it tonight and I'm saving the rest for tomorrow. Makes me want to get into the Halloween treat season. I'm glad I resubbed for a year. Totally a splurge for me but it's a real highlight in my week when I recieve it! I don't have any other subs to compare it to but I'm happy with the variety! I bet a scent and cozy item will be in next months box.


----------



## JessP (Oct 10, 2013)

Personally I think the brush is magical lol. I usually use a wide-toothed comb and end up pulling my hair a lot, even after using prep/protect spray. The wet brush just glided through tangles in my long, thick hair like it was no big deal. I was skeptical of the brush at first but I'm loving it now!


----------



## JessP (Oct 10, 2013)

@meaganola @musthave @EmGee All this talk of rice krispie treats is almost unbearable! I definitely want to try the caramel layer in the middle - so yum!

@greeneyedfoxxx I may be in the minority as well because I really like this box, too! I hope you're right about a scent and cozy item being in the next box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS what do you guys think of the new @ mentions - fun, right?!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 10, 2013)

Cocoa rice crispy treats with caramel in the middle, please???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 10, 2013)

Jess - I didn't get this month's box, but I would have liked to!! My sub doesn't start til next month. I always miss the cute bobby pins, dangit!!


----------



## celticjade (Oct 10, 2013)

> Did you try stretching it a little bit?Â  I can't remember if mine was that small when I opened it out of the bag, but I know mine stretched a smidge when I tried putting it on my wrist.Â  My bracelet is 7 inches exact, measured from the connection at the large disc to the knot before the loop.Â  End to end it measures 7.5 inches, and it fits my 7 inch wrist.Â  I don't have much wiggle room, lol, but it fits without cutting into my skin etc and is comfy.


. Yes, I did try to stretch it, pulling it as taunt as I could without fearing breakage. Still 6" tip to tip, 5.5" if not counting the loop to connect. My wrists are 6.5", and no matter how hard I try, the ends are so far apart on my wrist there's no way I'll ever connect the ends. It's like there's a child size that I somehow got. The beaded section is supposed to be 4", and mine is 3" &amp; 5 millimeters long, fully stretched. Something's wrong. I contacted costumer service, but it looks like I'm out of luck.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 10, 2013)

I would rather have dark chocolate brownies. With walnuts. But only the chewy corner pieces... yummmmmm


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgirl42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And dude... I get that not everyone loves Rice Crispy treats, but to the person a few pages back who said they were a "poor person's treat"... seriously? Just because it's an item you could technically whip up in your kitchen for a couple bucks doesn't mean it's not good enough to include in the PopSugar box. It was the most delicious Rice Crispy treat I've ever had in my life! Bring on the poor people treats! 





Seriously!!! Doesn't sound too bad to be poor if I could eat these forever!!! So yummy.

I just got my box today. It's definitely better in person than in a picture or text but I still feel on the fence about extending my sub.... this was my first box and when I saw someone else list everything since January, I'm not so sure I would be so pleased for that long... I have til Nov 4, so maybe I will splurge on myself for my birthday, we'll see!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgirl42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm actually really excited about this month's box! Maybe it's just a better fit for me because I'm 24 and within the size range for Stitch Fix, but I was thrilled with everything we received. Love the cookbook, and I've been really curious about Stitch Fix, so this gives me incentive to try it out! I'm not doing trades until we've heard from someone who's used more than one Stitch Fix code successfully, but if that turns out to be possible, I have Charm &amp; Chain and Gorjana codes I'd be willing to trade!

As for the variation items, I got the brown eyeliner (actually gifted it to my mom since I don't like liquid eyeliner), and for Julep polish I received Char, which is a really pretty cobalt blue. 

And dude... I get that not everyone loves Rice Crispy treats, but to the person a few pages back who said they were a "poor person's treat"... seriously? Just because it's an item you could technically whip up in your kitchen for a couple bucks doesn't mean it's not good enough to include in the PopSugar box. It was the most delicious Rice Crispy treat I've ever had in my life! Bring on the poor people treats! 




I agree, that comment was a bit condescending. But Mac'n'Cheese is also a "poor people's food" and who doesn't like it? Just because it's cheap doesn't mean it isn't the whole nation's favorite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kgirl42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm actually really excited about this month's box! Maybe it's just a better fit for me because I'm 24 and within the size range for Stitch Fix, but I was thrilled with everything we received. Love the cookbook, and I've been really curious about Stitch Fix, so this gives me incentive to try it out! I'm not doing trades until we've heard from someone who's used more than one Stitch Fix code successfully, but if that turns out to be possible, I have Charm &amp; Chain and Gorjana codes I'd be willing to trade!

As for the variation items, I got the brown eyeliner (actually gifted it to my mom since I don't like liquid eyeliner), and for Julep polish I received Char, which is a really pretty cobalt blue. 

And dude... I get that not everyone loves Rice Crispy treats, but to the person a few pages back who said they were a "poor person's treat"... seriously? Just because it's an item you could technically whip up in your kitchen for a couple bucks doesn't mean it's not good enough to include in the PopSugar box. It was the most delicious Rice Crispy treat I've ever had in my life! Bring on the poor people treats! 




I agree, that comment was a bit condescending. But Mac'n'Cheese is also a "poor people's food" and who doesn't like it? Just because it's cheap doesn't mean it isn't the whole nation's favorite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL...I just laughed at this because I was about to comment that I love rice krispie treats, but yes, I am a poor person...but...here's a confession: I don't like mac n cheese! And an even worse one: I don't like potatoes! Those two facts always blow people's minds! And I'm not even a super picky eater. Like, I'll eat mac n cheese or potatoes if you give them to me, but it's more a "meh, guess I should put this in my mouth" thing than anything I actually enjoy. haha. I am a terrible poor person!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Oct 10, 2013)

I just ate most of my rice krispie treat and it seemed more marshmallow-ey than standard. I still like them better homemade (and warm) but it was good! My polish is in char which is a really gorgeous unique color. Nyx liner was in brown luckily, since I don't have any brown liner right now. I gave my bobby pins away already because I am hopeless with them. I am torn about trying Stitch Fix. I tried the wet brush and it's not terribly different from my other brushes, but it did seem more smooth somehow.


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgirl42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm actually really excited about this month's box! Maybe it's just a better fit for me because I'm 24 and within the size range for Stitch Fix, but I was thrilled with everything we received. Love the cookbook, and I've been really curious about Stitch Fix, so this gives me incentive to try it out! I'm not doing trades until we've heard from someone who's used more than one Stitch Fix code successfully, but if that turns out to be possible, I have Charm &amp; Chain and Gorjana codes I'd be willing to trade!

As for the variation items, I got the brown eyeliner (actually gifted it to my mom since I don't like liquid eyeliner), and for Julep polish I received Char, which is a really pretty cobalt blue.

And dude... I get that not everyone loves Rice Crispy treats, but to the person a few pages back who said they were a "poor person's treat"... seriously? Just because it's an item you could technically whip up in your kitchen for a couple bucks doesn't mean it's not good enough to include in the PopSugar box. It was the most delicious Rice Crispy treat I've ever had in my life! Bring on the poor people treats! 





I completely agree. I'm also 24 and I'm excited about this box. I just received mine yesterday. I love the cookbook. I'm a big foodie and saw somethings I would want to make. Everything else is pretty practical and will go to use. The stitch fix code I'm not sure I will use because, I have a feeling I'll be hooked and I can buy similar clothing much cheaper at other stores.

The Rice Crispy treat looks amazing. I think I might order more from the company.

I guess this box was more geared toward a younger demographic. We have to remember we won't love every box it's about trying new things and a surprise.


----------



## mckondik (Oct 10, 2013)

I am 47 and really liked this box!   Just sayin'


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 10, 2013)

Since when are rice krispy treats "poor people food?" Especially when they come from a nice bakery? It's amusing to me the insults people come up with in these threads for things they don't like.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would rather have dark chocolate brownies. With walnuts. But only the chewy corner pieces... yummmmmm
Well we are a match made in heaven! I love dark chocolate brownies with walnuts...but only the inside pieces!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Since when are rice krispy treats "poor people food?" Especially when they come from a nice bakery? It's amusing to me the insults people come up with in these threads for things they don't like.
I agree. I'm not a big fan of rice krispy treats but this one I can't wait to taste.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 10, 2013)

> Since when are rice krispy treats "poor people food?" Especially when they come from a nice bakery? It's amusing to me the insults people come up with in these threads for things they don't like.


 Yeah I'd never think of a dessert as poor people food but I guess people have different backgrounds on here. Looking forward to the rice Krispy treat!


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 10, 2013)

> Lmao!!! Makes no sense! How did yours bypass Chicago? Lol. And mine finally updated and is in New Berlin, WI. And it decided to give me an estimated delivery date of Saturday now. Before it didn't have anything... Kinda strange. I think I've decided that I won't think "smart"post is very smart at all...


 Thats the worst part, it did stop in Chicago before New Berlin. I work in the city so it was probably right down the street!


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 10, 2013)

Does anyone know the name of the company that makes the Rice Krispy treat? My friend saw a pic and wants to know. I have mine at home






Thanks!


----------



## plumplant (Oct 10, 2013)

The crispery I think


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 10, 2013)

> Personally I think the brush is magical lol. I usually use a wide-toothed comb and end up pulling my hair a lot, even after using prep/protect spray. The wet brush just glided through tangles in my long, thick hair like it was no big deal. I was skeptical of the brush at first but I'm loving it now!


 This is good to hear. I gave up on brushes for my long thick hair ages ago. The ones that don't get stuck seem to cause a lot of frizz. Hope this one works


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The crispery I think
Thanks! You ladies are awesome!


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 10, 2013)

I am 42 and have just really started wearing makeup again after a 20 year hiatus. The point is I don't know if I ever tried liquid eyeliner. If I did I sure don't remember how to use it. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't like mac n cheese!
Are you even human?


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Not quite they have their own house brand of clothing and the last item I got from them was from a Canadian designer, not exactly what I see in tjmaxx.

The $20 you pay is applied to anything you buy.

This service, and that's what it is, a service is perfect for those who don't like to shop (I personally hate digging through Marshall's and tjmaxx type stores).

This service also pushes you to try clothing that you might never consider if shopping for yourself. It's like someone picking a box of clothing for you and saying here I thought these would looks good on you, try them and see if you like them!

It's unbelievably fun to try on new styles and types of clothing.

I've personally gotten numerous compliments on my stitch fix items. Not from friends but complete strangers.....while shopping....at the mall!

In fact I wore my stitch fix skirt to my surgery follow up appointment this summer and my surgeon loved my skirt so much she wanted to know where she could purchase it.
Iove that I have one of a kind pieces that I don't see anyone else wearing.

Finally I've paid as little as $3 for an item. Not everything is priced at $60 and above.


Why don't you give it a try before calling it crazy? you might just have a little fun!
Hmmm maybe I will give it a try! So if you only like one item out of the 5 they send you, and it costs $20, you can send back the rest with free shipping and the $20 stylist fee covers the price of the item you keep?


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


One thing to add... I think the $20 gets applied to the purchase of what you decide to keep.
Hmmm I didn't know that, that is good to know! Thanks!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL...I just laughed at this because I was about to comment that I love rice krispie treats, but yes, I am a poor person...but...here's a confession: I don't like mac n cheese! And an even worse one: I don't like potatoes! Those two facts always blow people's minds! And I'm not even a super picky eater. Like, I'll eat mac n cheese or potatoes if you give them to me, but it's more a "meh, guess I should put this in my mouth" thing than anything I actually enjoy. haha. I am a terrible poor person!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Mind is blown! Way to crush all stereotypes, Michaela  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm actually not a giant fan of rice krispie treats mainly because I don't care for rice krispies themselves, but my husband adores them. I can't wait to see his happy face when I put that monster in front of him and dare him to eat it in one go


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 10, 2013)

Now I imagine Marie Antoinette saying, 'let them eat rice krispie treats!' If that's poor people food, then I don't want to be rich! (Which is a good thing, since I'm not.)

I confess I don't like mac and cheese either. I just don't like cheese much in general. (It's ok on pizza, but that's it.) I do still like instant ramen though, which is what I used to eat when I couldn't afford much else. 

My box is out for delivery, two days early!


----------



## PinkShanyn (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know the name of the company that makes the Rice Krispy treat? My friend saw a pic and wants to know. I have mine at home






Thanks!
The Crispery.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Crispery.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thanks! You ladies are all awesome!


----------



## Snolili (Oct 10, 2013)

My box has been in my state for six days. Sigh. The tracking number says it will come today. 

Also, I like rice crispie treats, we make them for school functions. My daughter has food allergies, so it's a good treat to make. She actually asked last night if tonight I can make mac &amp; cheese for dinner, then again, it's the kind shaped like goldfish...it sort of creeps me out, but hopefully it tastes the same, lol.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 10, 2013)

so did anyone see the new coupon code for 10 off a 3 month??


----------



## Eleda (Oct 10, 2013)

i am now like  - to sign up or not to sign up  that is the question....


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 10, 2013)

lol...I like mac n cheese, but only if it's homemade. I hate the stuff in the box with the no-where-found-in nature-neon orange powder.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi everyone I need some help, Popsugar charged me about 2 or 3 times for this month which caused my bank to go negative.

They refunded me the over charges of course but my bank still went ahead and charged me an overdraft fee.

How can I fix that? Do I contact my bank and tell them what happened? Or do I contact Popsugar?

This has never happened before so I really don't know what to do, thank you!


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone I need some help, Popsugar charged me about 2 or 3 times for this month which caused my bank to go negative.

They refunded me the over charges of course but my bank still went ahead and charged me an overdraft fee.

How can I fix that? Do I contact my bank and tell them what happened? Or do I contact Popsugar?

This has never happened before so I really don't know what to do, thank you!
This has never happened to me either but I would try the bank. If you don't get anywhere with the bank call popsugar they should do something. Since it was their error I would expect them to pay any fees.


----------



## mvangundy (Oct 10, 2013)

@Eleda where did you see the coupon?  and whats the code?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 10, 2013)

> Hmmm maybe I will give it a try! So if you only like one item out of the 5 they send you, and it costs $20, you can send back the rest with free shipping and the $20 stylist fee covers the price of the item you keep?


 No you lose out on the fee if you don't purchase anything from the box, but since you have the $20 code with PS you won't be out any money to try a box, unless you like something in your box and decide to keep it! I hope you will try it and hope its tons of fun for you! Trying on clothes in the comfort of your home is so much better than dressing rooms!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 10, 2013)

> lol...I like mac n cheese, but only if it's homemade. I hate the stuff in the box with the no-where-found-in nature-neon orange powder.Â


 Try Annie's organic Mac and cheese! I can't stand the regular kind, but love this stuff. It's made with real aged cheddar and stuff. And no anatto (orange powdery junk they use for the coloring).


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mvangundy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Eleda where did you see the coupon?  and whats the code?
It came from a Sample Squad email...here are the coupon codes...


----------



## Eleda (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mvangundy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Eleda where did you see the coupon?  and whats the code?
sorr did not see your post, glad someone posted the picture. Anyway, I wonder what is going on, raise the price, then these coupons? So inconsistent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  sorr did not see your post, glad someone posted the picture. Anyway, I wonder what is going on, raise the price, then these coupons? So inconsistent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Popsugar always had coupons out. If you wanted to I think you could unsubscribe and resubscribe every month to get $5 off (REFER5). But you'd have to resubscribe at the right time to be able to get the next month's box and make sure it didn't sell out.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  sorr did not see your post, glad someone posted the picture. Anyway, I wonder what is going on, raise the price, then these coupons? So inconsistent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It's not actually really inconsistent.  They have had a $5-off-your-first-month discount code since pretty much the beginning of this program.  It's the first time I've seen one for $10 off a three-month sub, but it's possible I just didn't notice one before.

ETA:

Quote: Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Popsugar always had coupons out. If you wanted to I think you could unsubscribe and resubscribe every month to get $5 off (REFER5). But you'd have to resubscribe at the right time to be able to get the next month's box .
And then there's the waitlist issue...


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Popsugar always had coupons out. If you wanted to I think you could unsubscribe and resubscribe every month to get $5 off (REFER5). But you'd have to resubscribe at the right time to be able to get the next month's box .
No-REFER5 is for new subscribers only.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's not actually really inconsistent.  They have had a $5-off-your-first-month discount code since pretty much the beginning of this program.  It's the first time I've seen one for $10 off a three-month sub, but it's possible I just didn't notice one before.

ETA:

And then there's the waitlist issue...
I have seen several $10 off codes for 3 month subs over the last 6 months


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No-REFER5 is for new subscribers only.  
 Oh I didn't know that. I don't pay too much attention to the coupon codes because I don't want to miss out on a box!


----------



## brainybeauty (Oct 10, 2013)

> No you lose out on the fee ( they ship out via fed ex and back to them via USPS), but since you have the $20 code with PS you won't be out any money to try a box, unless you like some thing in your box and decide to keep it! I hope you will try it and hope its tons of fun for you! Trying on clothes in the comfort of your home is so much better than dressing rooms!


 I might be reading your response incorrectly, but you don't lose out on your fee if you decide to keep something from the box. The $20 is applied towards your purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 10, 2013)

I just got my box and I noticed on the card is says the fee is waived plus you get $20 off. And this crispy treat is huge!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 10, 2013)

My box is taunting me... It got to my local PO just late enough to not go out in the mail today. But it also got me excited because it says in transit. Where would it be in transit to with the post office, if not to my house?! Lol. Oh well. Tomorrow I'm sure I'll get it.


----------



## fairytale113 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yup I second that - my box shipped from NY . I live in ny 3 hours away from the shipping site. However , my box went from NY to NJ to PA and I have no clue where it's off to now but I'm not getting it until mid of next week !!!! :-/



> I got the same news. Really, I'd gladly go pick it up at the Chicago post office


----------



## rjee (Oct 10, 2013)

Does anyone want my Stitchfix gift card? I'm willing to trade. Please contact me!


----------



## paintednightsky (Oct 10, 2013)

Bit disappointed by spoilers.  It seems the boxes have been lacking lately, so I ended up canceling the box finally.  The coupons/discounts in the boxes were never used.  Was holding out hoping a good box would come along soon.  Plus the price hike doesn't help.  I was already paying taxes on it making it over $40


----------



## rjee (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *honeybee7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got my box and I noticed on the card is says the fee is waived plus you get $20 off. And this crispy treat is huge!

Would you like my gift card? I really doubt I'm ever going to use stitchfix. We can trade if you have anything you don't want?


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 10, 2013)

I closed out my 3 month sub so that it won't auto renew. Does anyone know if I purchase another 3 months with the squad10 code if it's going to duplicate boxes for me or if it will add on after that sub?? I will contact customer service if I need to, just don't want to miss out on the squad10 coupon... anyone know when that ends?


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 10, 2013)

> I closed out my 3 month sub so that it won't auto renew. Does anyone know if I purchase another 3 months with the squad10 code if it's going to duplicate boxes for me or if it will add on after that sub?? I will contact customer service if I need to, just don't want to miss out on the squad10 coupon... anyone know when that ends?


 tried to use it today and it says it isn't good until the 10th... Um... Isn't today the 10th?


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *honeybee7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got my box and I noticed on the card is says the fee is waived plus you get $20 off. And this crispy treat is huge!

I'm under the impression that you wouldn't lose the fee if you bought one thing they sent you - the fee is taken off from the price of the item. So I guess the $20 gift card just means that you can try stitchfix and if you don't want anything they send you , you won't lose out on the $20 styling fee.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 10, 2013)

the email doesnt say anything about this... but I'm getting this error message - *The promo code you entered can only be used by new subscribers.*

They should filter out members from their email list then.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brainybeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I might be reading your response incorrectly, but you don't lose out on your fee if you decide to keep something from the box. The $20 is applied towards your purchase





You're right, I was responding on my phone and left off that point.  der! lol


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 10, 2013)

I just checked the status and my box has been delivered! Can't wait to get home. Time to learn how to use that liquid eyeliner


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *mvangundy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Eleda where did you see the coupon?  and whats the code?
It came from a Sample Squad email...here are the coupon codes...





Thank you for this promo code! I was able to use it and get $10 off of the 3-month subscription - I used to be a Popsugar subscriber, but I had cancelled my subscription a few months ago.


----------



## MissKellyC (Oct 10, 2013)

I LOVE this months box! There's several recipes I can't wait to try... The bracelet fits just right... I'm excited to try Stitch Fix... And (from the ingredient list) it looks like I should be able to eat the rice crispy treat! ( I have egg and dairy allergies so there have been a few treats I couldn't eat) plus I love the polish color (Char) and everything else. Personally I think it's a great box and for my birthday month! I'm happy. =D


----------



## bbxotime (Oct 10, 2013)

Just got my box! Does anyone know if we can use multiple stitch fix cards? If it's possible if anyone doesn't want theirs I'd be willing to trade for the shoptiques gift card we got last month! Let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 10, 2013)

My box arrived! I painted my nails (Char) and used a couple of the eyeshadows from the palette. I brushed my hair and put in a bobby pin. I'm wearing the bracelet too, which I expected to hate, but it's actually cute. I sent the stitch fix code to my swap partner and entered the charity contest. I've started eating the cake and have picked out what I'm having for breakfast in the morning: Shepherd's french toast! 

My only disappointment is the black eyeliner â€“ I wanted brown so badly! It's going in my trade bag. Grr!

But it's hard to stay mad at popsugar. At least, not while I'm eating a rice krispie treat. My concerns about low-endness remain, and I hope this is not a precedent for the future. However, it's still a fun box and I'm glad I got it.


----------



## dayzeek (Oct 10, 2013)

Alright...I concede..

I LOVED THIS BOX!

Was it the most exciting thing ever?? No. However, I think all of the items are fun (@kgirl42 &amp; @ginmorel I'm also 24...so maybe this box was made especially for us?)

~The Can't Cookbook: Beautiful!!! I can't wait to try it out (I love the simple recipes and that I can piece them together to make a killer meal!) ~NYX Makeup: I haven't tried either, but meh, can you ever have enough?? (this is coming from someone with Ipsy, BB, Blush, FFF, Julep, and PS!) If not, there's always gifting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ~Jane Tran Bobbi Pins: Adorable.  ~Julep Polishes: I received Char, which I don't have, and my Freedom TopCoat is in need of replacing! ~Gorjana Bracelet: Definitely small and definitely not a statement piece, but perfect for Breast Cancer Awareness.  ~Wetbrush: I needed a new brush and this one's hot pink! Smells kinda gross though since it's new. Might spritz it with something it get rid of the plastic stank. ~Crispery Treat: WHAT? This looks AMAZING. Saving it for my cheat day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ~Stitch Fix Card: Didn't realize they were also waving the $20 styling fee so the money is directly applied to chosen apparel. Pretty sweet deal. However, I'm super picky about clothing and how it fits, and after filling out the Stitch Fix account info I'm not convinced I'll end up with something I like until the 2nd, 3rd, or 4th try. I traded it for a Shoptiques.com card (ridiculous shipping rates, but I loved the CS and the presentation with the packaging was outta sight!)   
Looking at everything I received, I can't believe how much was in this box! I guess I'll be extending my subscription for either the 3 or 6 months, even though I'm worried about the upcoming boxes since they looked pretty underwhelming last year (though I'm hopeful that with the price increase they're going to try to knock it out of the park with the November box)...decisions, decisions.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 10, 2013)

Well I got a reply from PopSugar. Looks like I can only upgrade on an active sub. Looks like they don't want my money!!!!


----------



## ceemarie01 (Oct 10, 2013)

I just realized that the thing that irks me most about the eyeshadow is not the brand or the mixed reviews about the quality...it's the fact that the colors go from dark to light left to right instead of darkest color on the right and lightest on the left! I can guarantee some morning I'm going to be half awake and try to highlight with that shimmery black!



haha!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well I got a reply from PopSugar. Looks like I can only upgrade on an active sub. Looks like they don't want my money!!!!
What did you ask them? 

Was is it about the code?


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rjee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Would you like my gift card? I really doubt I'm ever going to use stitchfix. We can trade if you have anything you don't want?
thanks that's sweet of you! i think i'm going to give mine away too,though.i don't really have any extra cash right now and i'm too picky when it comes to clothes!so if anyone wants my code,you know where to find me! update: code has been spoken for


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What did you ask them? 

Was is it about the code?
I had canceled my sub last week so I wouldn't get auto-renewed at the price. I asked them if I could add an additional 3 months on now (so jan-march) or if adding now would result in dupe boxes of nov/dec. 

She said I couldn't add on to my current sub, they would be dupes, and that if I wanted to renew I would have to wait til January is available... which means dealing with the price hike. No thanks! I replied that in that case, I wouldn't be renewing at all even when the January box was available, due to the price hike.


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 10, 2013)

Has anyone used the stitch fix code yet? I tried using mine but its not applying the credit.


----------



## plumplant (Oct 10, 2013)

> Has anyone used the stitch fix code yet? I tried using mine but its not applying the credit.


 They have to "verify" it. Took a day for mine to show up. One of the clauses on the back is that you have to be a PS subscriber so I think they must verify your email with them or something.


----------



## chachithegreat (Oct 10, 2013)

I like the box so much more in person than I did from the spoilers! I am a terrible cook, so I'm pretty excited about the book. The rice crispy treat is amazing. I will use everything in this box except the Nyx. I liked last month's box better in concept, but I actually haven't used anything from that box. However, this box is less exciting, but I'm going to use almost all of it!


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 10, 2013)

> They have to "verify" it. Took a day for mine to show up. One of the clauses on the back is that you have to be a PS subscriber so I think they must verify your email with them or something.


 Thanks!


----------



## countryqueen (Oct 10, 2013)

I got my box last night...I liked it, but was underwhelmed.  I think the boxes have been declining in quality the last couple of months, and I would rather go to someplace like TJ Maxx or Ross each month and spend $40 a month on stuff I actually LOVE, so I just canceled.  I still like the concept of popsugar, and will probably still look for spoilers each month but I think I'll ask for it as a Christmas gift or something, rather than spend the money out of pocket.  I think I would enjoy it more if I got it as a gift honestly, because then I wouldn't be mentally asking myself if it was worth it every time.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They have to "verify" it. Took a day for mine to show up. One of the clauses on the back is that you have to be a PS subscriber so I think they must verify your email with them or something.
So...  If you're plus-sized, you can't use the service, *and* you can't give it to someone else.  I just sent an email to PopSugar about this.  The fact that I can't even pass it on to someone else really pisses me off.  I'm sure they will dismiss it as okay because it's a Special Extra, but after February, I had been expecting that they would have figured out that, uh, excluding a certain portion of their subscriber base due to size is not cool.  That is clearly not the case.


----------



## ceemarie01 (Oct 10, 2013)

So I was casually checking out The Crispery...if you use code "Popsugar", you can get 15% off your order. There's a little bubble on the page that says "popsugar, click here for a special surprise". Crispycakes, come to mama!


----------



## natashaia (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi! I am brand new and I have been lurking.  I really want another stitch fix code and i have some items from the fall box that i do not want(stila palette, notebook) and I also dont want nail polish. I have so much nail polish from birchbox and now from popsugar, that i have never used.


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 10, 2013)

i like this box more than i thought i would.as usual! the cookbook is cute,but i'm not a beginner so that will be gifted or ebayed.the crispy treat was so good.i cut it into thirds to save some for my daughter and my husband,yeah he didn't get his piece.ewps!i have a 17 year old daughter so we pretty much share the contents of everything. the eye shadow will go to her,as well as the brush.i'm keeping the eyeliner,the quality seemed pretty good on my hand so we'll see.i think the bracelet is really cute.i love the fact that its 18k plated and not base metal -i hate that! (looking at you rachel zoe knot ring).i love anything neon pink!my daughter loves navy so she'll get the polish.we'll share the bobby pins,even though i thought they were a little hair-pully when taking them out.gave away the stitch fix code.i still don't like the price increase, but i do begrudgingly think its worth the money every month,nyx and all.


----------



## katiew (Oct 10, 2013)

If anyone wants to trade the stich fix code, I still have my shoptiques code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> pm me! Traded  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 10, 2013)

OMG this rice crispy is so... squishy!!! I don't know if I wanna eat it now or save it for later loll

In other news... my bracelet came broken...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The loop part is not a loop. It looks like it was heated/melted together or glued. Makes me sad.


----------



## katiew (Oct 10, 2013)

> So... Â If you're plus-sized, you can't use the service, *and* you can't give it to someone else. Â I just sent an email to PopSugar about this. Â The fact that I can't even pass it on to someone else really pisses me off. Â I'm sure they will dismiss it as okay because it's a Special Extra, but after February, I had been expecting that they would have figured out that, uh, excluding a certain portion of their subscriber base due to size is not cool. Â That is clearly not the case. Â


 I emailed stitch fix and they said you could use two popsugar codes... With instructions ( so it is possible, just maybe more difficult) Once I trade away my shoptiques card for another stitch fix code I will see how difficult !


----------



## meaganola (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiew* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I emailed stitch fix and they said you could use two popsugar codes... With instructions ( so it is possible, just maybe more difficult)

Once I trade away my shoptiques card for another stitch fix code I will see how difficult !

Does that apply to non-PS subscribers, though?  That's the real question for me.  The fact that they verify subscriptions makes me think not.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiew* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I emailed stitch fix and they said you could use two popsugar codes... With instructions ( so it is possible, just maybe more difficult)

Once I trade away my shoptiques card for another stitch fix code I will see how difficult !
What kind of instructions?


----------



## Walt Grace (Oct 10, 2013)

I apologize if this was already discussed, I did a search and didn't see it but I might have missed it.  I went to the Julep site and got a free box automatically.  Does anyone know if they'll let me redeem that free box and then a second one next month with this PopSugar code?


----------



## Snolili (Oct 10, 2013)

I got my box today. This is my first Popsuagr box and now that I have it I still have really mixed feelings about it. My girls immediatly claimed the brush and the hair pins, I was underwhelmed but they love them. I got the brown eyeliner and the blue nail polish. I will probably addd the makeup to someone's Christmas present, since I don't wear makeup. I think the girls will take the polish. The bracelet is so dainty! It's make a great gift for my friend. Not sure about the cookbook, I may keep it, since I like trying new recipies, but I'm not sure. I don't think it's a terrible box overall...but at the same time there's really nothing for me, that I really love or could use. I got this as a treat for me, not for the girls or to fill up the present box. I'm gong to have to think really hard if I want to continue this or not, especially since the last day to lock in the lower rate is the day before payday.


----------



## morninglory (Oct 10, 2013)

I am also interested in trading the shoptiques,charm and chain, and most likely stichfix code. Not exactly sure where to go for it, but at least its out there now. Also, if anybody still wants the baublebar chain---let me know. I read you guys all the time but have never posted. I only get popsugar and love with food--so I am totally new to all of this so sorry if this isn't the right place. I tried searching for trades but couldn't find anything recent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!!


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 10, 2013)

I have been so spoiled by the likes of Amazon about free shipping, that when I saw someone mention that the crispery had a discount for popsugar subscribers, I went to go use it, and when I saw that shipping was TWELVE DOLLARS, I stopped. =o( I would have bought 6 for 20$ (there was a minimum for the coupon.... essentially buy 5 get 6th free) but 6 for 32$? Nah...


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Walt Grace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I apologize if this was already discussed, I did a search and didn't see it but I might have missed it.  I went to the Julep site and got a free box automatically.  Does anyone know if they'll let me redeem that free box and then a second one next month with this PopSugar code?
The free box code from PopSugar is basically the same one they let you get free anytime already, like you already found.  You can only get one free box, and you have to pay a few dollars shipping on the free box usually.

You are signing up for a monthly subscription plan, that is $20 a month, by signing up for the free box.  The free box will ship via DHL, and takes up to 2-3 weeks to be delivered (on average).  You have to call them and cancel your account by phone (no other way of canceling is accepted), before the 20th of the month, or you need to log into your account and "skip" the monthly selection between the 20th-24th, or you will be charged the $20, even if you have not received the free box yet!

They are iffy on customer service currently, they've grown too big for their britches.  The customer service ladies are usually very nice, but they are hard to get ahold of for many people.  Often times it is long hold times to speak to somebody, takes several calls to get through.  Emails are taking a week+ to get a response back, if any at all.  But sometimes you're the lucky duck who gets through right away, so it is a gamble.

I'm not trying to sound anti Julep.  I'm a member myself.  I just wanted to give a heads up to their reality for you and anybody else not familiar with them.  SO many people are on Julep's Facebook whining and complaining about Julep being cheats, when it is really the person didn't choose to read how it works etc before handing over credit card info.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have been so spoiled by the likes of Amazon about free shipping, that when I saw someone mention that the crispery had a discount for popsugar subscribers, I went to go use it, and when I saw that shipping was TWELVE DOLLARS, I stopped. =o( I would have bought 6 for 20$ (there was a minimum for the coupon.... essentially buy 5 get 6th free) but 6 for 32$? Nah...
$12 for shipping!!  Holy cow that is expensive.  You can make them like the ones sent at home anyways... just add more marshmallow and make them thicker, slather some extra marshmallow on top then sprinkles, lol.


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 10, 2013)

i did my daughters nails a little while ago and i thought the formula was a little gloopy and streaky.the color was gorgeous.most navies turn into an indiscriminate dark, but this was true navy after 2 normal coats.is this the standard formula?i did my nails with another brand and used the top coat and really like it!


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  $12 for shipping!!  Holy cow that is expensive.  You can make them like the ones sent at home anyways... just add more marshmallow and make them thicker, slather some extra marshmallow on top then sprinkles, lol.
I wasn't ordering the normal ones. I was going for the smores/pretzel/popcorn/caramel/etc. Those would take far too much effort on my part to make. Lol I realize I can make the classic on my own. At the same time.... sometimes it's nice to pay someone else to do it for you =oP 

But yeah, 12$... yikes.


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  $12 for shipping!!  Holy cow that is expensive.  You can make them like the ones sent at home anyways... just add more marshmallow and make them thicker, slather some extra marshmallow on top then sprinkles, lol.
yeah, that shipping is bubkus.not their fault though.plus the homemade ones you can eat while they're still warm!!


----------



## katiew (Oct 10, 2013)

> What kind of instructions?


 Not sure exactly. Went to the email &amp; can't find any. Haha. I replied &amp; asked for it again....So either I'm having a total mommy brain moment or they didn't include them?!? I will post info when I get it --I just added the second code like the first ( it was already verified from imputing it yesterday) we will see what happens... Fingers crossed it worked. update: It works! so you can just input the second code no problem!


----------



## dbf0670 (Oct 10, 2013)

> Hi! I am brand new and I have been lurking. Â I really want another stitch fix code and i have some items from the fall box that i do not want(stila palette, notebook) and I also dont want nail polish. I have so much nail polish from birchbox and now from popsugar, that i have never used. Â


 I'll trade my stitch fix code for your stila palette &amp; notebook. I have a $30 charm &amp; chain code you could have, too.


----------



## dbf0670 (Oct 10, 2013)

So I was looking around on the PS website and under FAQs, there is the question "when can I expect my Neiman Marcus Must Have Box?" And the answer is that it'll arrive in mid November. Did I totally miss out on this? I don't remember seeing anything that mentioned it.


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 10, 2013)

*record scratch* whaaat??!  i must go investigate.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 10, 2013)

Like Most, I thought the box in person was better- ah Rice Crispies AUH-MAZ-ING!! The NYX is the only items that are completely worthless &amp; will go untouched. I think it's safe to say that NYX and PS should realize that for the most part they have completely different target markets. So question about stitch fix- I signed up &amp; my first delivery is nov 7. I entered in 2 codes under the promo button on the my credits page. It appeared that it took the code but had to be verified by staff before being credited to my account. Has anyone successfully received credits yet? &amp; are the allowing us to stack 2? I know I read on here that someone received an email. I have to admit at first I was not intrigued by stitch fix but some of you ladies totally talked me into it....ahem thank you AnnTucci for being such an enabler. I was pretty specific about what I like &amp; what I'm looking for... This shall be fun!!


----------



## dbf0670 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah, I waited until today to come on MUT (first time spoiler free!) and was worried I missed something!


----------



## plumplant (Oct 10, 2013)

> *record scratch* whaaat??!Â  i must go investigate.


 Yeah I emailed them. NO WAY I would have missed that.


----------



## dbf0670 (Oct 10, 2013)

The bottom of the FAQ page says it was updated today, so maybe we'll be seeing an email tomorrow?


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 10, 2013)

uh mah goh!! like a neiman marcus box is totes happening!!that brings forth a whole rainbow spectrum of wondrous possiblities!!!


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *honeybee7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i did my daughters nails a little while ago and i thought the formula was a little gloopy and streaky.the color was gorgeous.most navies turn into an indiscriminate dark, but this was true navy after 2 normal coats.is this the standard formula?i did my nails with another brand and used the top coat and really like it!
Hmm, was your color "Char"?  If it was, it was a well liked formula, really smooth.  I don't remember people saying it was gloopy when it was released (a few months ago).  Maybe you got a bad bottle of it?  It wasn't too warm when you put it on right? (the polish temp)   Unless it was too warm or a dud bottle, I'd say it is a fair representation of their usual formula.


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah I emailed them. NO WAY I would have missed that.
read the faqs at the bottom of the main must have page.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't like mac n cheese!
Are you even human?






It's been debated!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm, was your color "Char"?  If it was, it was a well liked formula, really smooth.  I don't remember people saying it was gloopy when it was released (a few months ago).  Maybe you got a bad bottle of it?  It wasn't too warm when you put it on right? (the polish temp)   Unless it was too warm or a dud bottle, I'd say it is a fair representation of their usual formula.
yes,it's char.it wasn't the worst,but definitely a little gloopy.probably got a bad one if it's so well liked.it's still pretty it just took a little more effort to smooth it out.


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 10, 2013)

I cannot wait for this thing to go on sale!!!


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *honeybee7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  uh mah goh!! like a neiman marcus box is totes happening!!that brings forth a whole rainbow spectrum of wondrous possiblities!!!
Oh no... I'll probably end up buying this. Their special edition boxes, are they limited to active subscribers only? Are they usually 100$?


----------



## dbf0670 (Oct 10, 2013)

I might not get it, especially if its $100 like most of the limited edition boxes. I'm going on vacation next week and I'm not sure ill have extra money to throw around. However, I am very excited to hear more about it and see what it ends up being!


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 10, 2013)

please dear sweet baby Jesus don't let it be more than $100.


----------



## dbf0670 (Oct 10, 2013)

I could definitely see it being more than $100  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 10, 2013)

silence!!!!! it will not be more than $100!!!! lol


----------



## dbf0670 (Oct 10, 2013)

Haha. Also, I just painted my nails. I got Millie, and it was my first time using Julep polish. I normally use Zoya, but I really liked this. I love the top coat.


----------



## Lindsey Smith (Oct 10, 2013)

Trying to trade for stitchfix. .anyone wanting it pm me lol


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dbf0670* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Haha.

Also, I just painted my nails. I got Millie, and it was my first time using Julep polish. I normally use Zoya, but I really liked this. I love the top coat.
Careful, they are addicting!!!!!! I have amassed around 50 polishes from them in the last 2.5 months. Their marketing is brilliant. Although they're going through a rough patch right now, but I can't tell you enough how addicting they are


----------



## hakau (Oct 10, 2013)

ughhhh Neiman Marcus box ??? How can I resist ???

I hope they post spoiler soon!


----------



## dbf0670 (Oct 10, 2013)

What makes their marketing so great? All the zoya polish I've gotten, I've acquired through their BOGO sales.


----------



## dbf0670 (Oct 10, 2013)

> ughhhh Neiman Marcus box ??? How can I resist ??? I hope they post spoiler soon!


 I wonder if an email will go out at midnight? Payday Friday is a good day to send an email about a limited edition box!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Oct 10, 2013)

Well now I have to stay up and ignore all my studying because clearly a NM Box is way more important. 

Thats a cruel joke if it doesn't happen!


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 10, 2013)

They always e-mail something to keep you interested. You are able to select your monthly box starting on the 20th. On the 1st, if you bought a monthly box, you get access to a secret shop, which is a ton of discounted stuff. I've seen at least one coupon a month to save money, or an additional sale. They also do a mystery box in the middle of the month that can give you 100+ dollar value for very cheap. Basically tons of deals all the time, and pretty colors!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 11, 2013)

Neiman Marcus box!? I think I need a third job to afford all this crap!


----------



## dbf0670 (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah, that sounds dangerous.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Oct 11, 2013)

NVM


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 11, 2013)

say what?!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm going to be so broke.... ughhh... shiny credit card... NO I MUST RESIST!!!!


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dbf0670* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah, that sounds dangerous.
It is SUPER dangerous! I have spent more on nail polish in the last 2.5 months than I have in my whole life. LOL


----------



## dbf0670 (Oct 11, 2013)

> Waaaaaaiiiittttt a second. Is this whole price increase because they're doing themed boxes or something? Like is the NM box going to be a monthly box?


 It says its an Exclusive Box in the FAQs. ETA- it also calls it a limited edition box. So guessing not monthly.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 11, 2013)

> It says its an Exclusive Box in the FAQs.


 I'm new to this... What is an exclusive box?


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 11, 2013)

is this a cult? are we the seekers of the sugar???


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 11, 2013)

> I think Rice Krispie Treats are an office test: Put a pan in the breakroom and see who turns their nose up. Unless allergies are involved, I don't trust anyone who won't eat them. I have one coworker who flips out at the amount of sugar in unsweetened applesauce. I do not trust that woman *at all*.


 LMAO ......... Totally true!


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 11, 2013)

seriously though,a neiman marcus box.let us ponder the ways.when i go to neiman marcus it's because i have money to spend.and i want to see all the fanciest and most bestest makeup counters in the land.i dont run in there to get my refill of mac blot.ya know what im saying?are they going to generic it or make it really high end?ugh,i hate being poor


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 11, 2013)

Where is everyone ready about a Neiman Marcus box- did I miss something


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 11, 2013)

dude! no one knew about it! it was super faq-ing by i dont remember who but yeah, it's totally happening! read the faq's on the main must have page.


----------



## dbf0670 (Oct 11, 2013)

If you have questions about the Neiman Marcus box check out the PS must have website. Click on FAQ link. That's all we know so far.


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 11, 2013)

> If you have questions about the Neiman Marcus box check out the PS must have website. Click on FAQ link. That's all we know so far.


 zomg. nooo! I JUST cancelled this sub. damn you, PS!


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 11, 2013)

faq n a


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 11, 2013)

okay so what do you think of when you think of neiman marcus?i think of laura mercier, chanel, edward bess and crazy expensive candles.


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


zomg. nooo! I JUST cancelled this sub. damn you, PS!
do you have to be a subscriber to buy a special edition box?


----------



## dbf0670 (Oct 11, 2013)

I cancelled this sub when I got the email that said prices were increasing. And then I got the Oct box, which I really like. I signed back up with a $5 discount so I'll at least get the Nov box and go from there.


----------



## plumplant (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *honeybee7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  read the faqs at the bottom of the main must have page.


I know, I did read them, so I emailed them and asked about it. Maybe they just jumped the gun on updating the FAQ? Pleeeease let that be the sitch.


----------



## dbf0670 (Oct 11, 2013)

I think of jewelry; Rachel Zoe, Kate Spade, Michael Kors. Home stuff; picture frames, entertaining pieces/bar ware. Beauty; Bobbi Brown, Tom Ford, Fresh. Oh and perfume. ETA- and scarves. And nice socks.


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 11, 2013)

> do you have to be a subscriber to buy a special edition box?


 don't think so... but here I thought I'd be saving some loot only to get sucked back in. I wish I knew how to quit you, PS.


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 11, 2013)

that's probably the sitch.it does seem a little early though to show on the website since they havent even sent out an "on this date we will be doing such and such".


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *honeybee7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  uh mah goh!! like a neiman marcus box is totes happening!!that brings forth a whole rainbow spectrum of wondrous possiblities!!!
freaking out. in a good way. but oh man.

I really liked the box this month! I don't think I'll be able to turn away a neiman marcus box. the guilt is already piling up haha

You guys, I'm 35. Can I wear that gorjana bracelet or should I gift it to my 20 year old sister-in-law? I think she'd love it. Actually, I'm going to gift it to her, but hypothetically if I didn't, would it be weird to see a 35 year-old wearing that bracelet? I don't understand how to dress now that I'm not in my 20s and fashion isn't geared toward my age group anymore! (p.s. I tried a Stitch Fix box last month and it was super duper fun! I kept 2/5 items! highly recommend, and I'm planning to get another "fix" for my birthday in a few months so yay stitch fix code!)


----------



## jessrose18 (Oct 11, 2013)

i got my box today i really liked it, beauty heavy is nice for me, my rice crispy feels really soft maybe i got lucky with that.  bracelet is a tad small, but fits just right i will have my blog review up tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... i have to order the next special edition box, do they usually sell out the first day?  how on top of it do i need to be?


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 11, 2013)

i turned 36 in july and i love the bracelet.put it on when i got it this afternoon and have loved it ever since.don't you dare think you can't do something for some imaginary reason!i have a 17 year old daughter and it's hard raising her to be strong but us girls have to be.it's a bracelet! if you like it,wear it baby!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *honeybee7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i turned 36 in july and i love the bracelet.put it on when i got it this afternoon and have loved it ever since.don't you dare think you can't do something for some imaginary reason!i have a 17 year old daughter and it's hard raising her to be strong but us girls have to be.it's a bracelet! if you like it,wear it baby!
aww, you're so cute! I just don't want to be the mom trying too hard to look young, you know? I had a baby (my first) in December and suddenly I feel weird wearing half my clothes -- not because they don't fit, but because I just feel... a lot older. I don't know how to explain it, but as a mom, you probably get what I'm saying.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I used to be an eyeshadow hoarder (Urban Decay was my vice), but I never ever ever wear it now. I love the Stila palette from Fall's LE box enough that I've been using shadows again but I don't think I'm going to be into the Nyx palette. If anyone wants to trade for it, I'd be thrilled to take a Stitch Fix code off someone's hands. I'd be happy to get rid of my Shoptiques gift card as well, and/or the notebook from the Fall box.

AHHH these limited edition boxes kill me! I have no will power to stop myself from buying ALL THE BOXESZZ!!1


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *honeybee7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i turned 36 in july and i love the bracelet.put it on when i got it this afternoon and have loved it ever since.don't you dare think you can't do something for some imaginary reason!i have a 17 year old daughter and it's hard raising her to be strong but us girls have to be.it's a bracelet! if you like it,wear it baby!
Not in my 30s, but totally agree. Wear what you want, feel good, mean people are mean and shouldn't concern you (from a formerly too-critical person). 

Wear that bracelet!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm 34 and am rocking the pink bracelet. I think even my mom could wear it! Just depends on your personality! And, I think I may gave my NM box delivered to my house vs. My husbands office. They probably think I have a crazy shopping issue! We are city dwellers so it's hard to get stuff at home.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 11, 2013)

Also my Char Polish went on great. I just tested it. Excited to do a full mani/pedi tomorrow with my girlfriends. We are doing a slumber party. Ya, like I said, I'm 34!


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 11, 2013)

everything changes when you become a mom!i totally get it and its weird.i have a senior in high school daughter and a little boy in kindergarten, so obviously i'm working some karma out.if you ever need some help,i'm here!don't hesitate to message me.


----------



## plumplant (Oct 11, 2013)

My Millie polish was globby too


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 11, 2013)

you will soon be 36!! stop rubbing it in. lol


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 11, 2013)

right? it was sub par! the navy was a perfect cream navy but no.way too much work.


----------



## plumplant (Oct 11, 2013)

it seemed like an issue with the brush kind of? i felt like the bristles were going to fall off or something. They seemed smushed. I like the color a lot it was just a pain to work with


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 11, 2013)

My julep came in Coco. It looks brown?


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  it seemed like an issue with the brush kind of? i felt like the bristles were going to fall off or something. They seemed smushed. I like the color a lot it was just a pain to work with
Some Juleps are easier than others. The newer ones are good because they changed the brush. For the gloopy ones I used polish thinner and that makes them a lot mroe manageable


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 11, 2013)

but really the neiman marcus box.i think they might up the price because what are they going to do for $100?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 11, 2013)

> My julep came in Coco. It looks brown?


 It's officially oxblood.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's officially oxblood.
Egads! The blood of oxen?! How... primeval.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 11, 2013)

> Egads! The blood of oxen?! How... primeval.Â


 Yup. It's a very old term.


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 11, 2013)

oxblood doc martens.


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 11, 2013)

MyriadVoices, I sent you a pm!


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 11, 2013)

I just got an email from popsugar saying "Exclusive news for popsugar subscribers A one of a kind collaboration from Popsugar and Neiman Marcus is coming your way"

More details to come. On sale 10/16!!!!!


----------



## cmello (Oct 11, 2013)

I got the coco also I painted my nails last night it's more oxblood , I love it but I agree the brush made a gloppy mess ,


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 11, 2013)

This is the email I received! I'm excited


----------



## Eleda (Oct 11, 2013)

excellent! I may unsubscribe, but the limited editions I really enjoy!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 11, 2013)

ok cool!  you gals saw the email too!

Sounds like a limited edition box is coming our way!  Too cool.

Please please let them send something plus sizes can enjoy this round!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 11, 2013)

Omg ... I would die for a Chanel polish ... I just got the email from PS about the Neiman Collab- the girls of MUT are amazing detectives.. Truly impressive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Omg ... I would die for a Chanel polish ... I just got the email from PS about the Neiman Collab- the girls of MUT are amazing detectives.. Truly impressive




Me too!!! I love Chanel black polish!

I'm thinking this box will be more than $100


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 11, 2013)

I woke up and saw this email this morning and had to make sure I was REALLY awake! I'm excited!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 11, 2013)

> I just got an email from popsugar saying "Exclusive news for popsugar subscribers A one of a kind collaboration from Popsugar and Neiman Marcus is coming your way" More details to come. On sale 10/16!!!!!  :clap


 Lisa Sugar and Ken Downing, Neiman Marcusâ€™ Fashion Director, will curate an exciting Limited Edition box full of fabulous, on-trend fashion and beauty items, and more Neiman Marcus favorites that we will deliver to your door. This Limited Edition box targets women ages 18-40 and features full-size products and premium items, including tried-and-true classics, celebrity favorites, and brands consumers have yet to discover. This is copied from the FAQ Damn I'm excited! How much do you think it will be?


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lisa Sugar and Ken Downing, Neiman Marcusâ€™ Fashion Director, will curate an exciting Limited Edition box full of fabulous, on-trend fashion and beauty items, and more Neiman Marcus favorites that we will deliver to your door. This Limited Edition box targets women ages 18-40 and features full-size products and premium items, including tried-and-true classics, celebrity favorites, and brands consumers have yet to discover.

This is copied from the FAQ

Damn I'm excited! How much do you think it will be?
I'm sooo excited!! Something tells me it'll be more than $100. I forgot the options in the survey but something tells me it'll be more than $100.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 11, 2013)

I feel like it'll be 150-200. Would love me some Jo Malone and fancy chocolates in addition to what you've already mentioned  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dayzeek (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lisa Sugar and Ken Downing, Neiman Marcusâ€™ Fashion Director, will curate an exciting Limited Edition box full of fabulous, on-trend fashion and beauty items, and more Neiman Marcus favorites that we will deliver to your door. This Limited Edition box targets women ages 18-40 and features full-size products and premium items, including tried-and-true classics, celebrity favorites, and brands consumers have yet to discover.

This is copied from the FAQ

Damn I'm excited! How much do you think it will be?
Oh. Mah. Gawd.

I have a TERRIBLE feeling that, like you other ladies have said, it will be more than $100.

The even MORE TERRIBLE feeling is that...I don't know that I'll be able to resist.







GAHHHHHH!!! WHYYYYY!!!???


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel like it'll be 150-200. Would love me some Jo Malone and fancy chocolates in addition to what you've already mentioned




Price sounds about right. My birthday is 11/25 should I get it is the question.....


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 11, 2013)

> I just got an email from popsugar saying "Exclusive news for popsugar subscribers A one of a kind collaboration from Popsugar and Neiman Marcus is coming your way" More details to come. On sale 10/16!!!!!  :clap


 Payday is the 15th... totally getting in on this box. I was so pleased with the LE fall box. rockin my Rachel Zoe ring as we speak!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 11, 2013)

I really loved the Fall box. I use that bag every day, love the ring, use the notebook to track my clients progress, used the stills shadow twice to do awesome looks, haven't used the bubble bath yet but want too!!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 11, 2013)

And the scrub I'm loving as well in combo with the Juice Beauty moisturizer!


----------



## BratzFan (Oct 11, 2013)

I am definately getting that NM box. Wishlist: charbonell walker chocolates, key fob/wallet, bobbi brown or laura mercier palette, slippers, alexis bittar jewelry.


----------



## have2haveit (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm gona have to put this box on my credit card lol


----------



## annifer (Oct 11, 2013)

I will probably end up getting this box.  I decided not to get the fall one, and I wished I did after seeing it, so I don't want to miss out on this!


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 11, 2013)

I need a section on my profile to auto enroll me in all of these special boxes! Take my money faster PopSugar!!!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 11, 2013)

Unrelated to Neiman Marcus box, but I tried the french toast recipe in the cookbook and it came out well:





I'm an absolutely horrible cook and have never made it before, so I'm happy!


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Unrelated to Neiman Marcus box, but I tried the french toast recipe in the cookbook and it came out well:





I'm an absolutely horrible cook and have never made it before, so I'm happy!
That looks awesome! I'll be making it tomorrow


----------



## BratzFan (Oct 11, 2013)

Ooh, I would also like to try the Deborah Lippman gel lab set...please make it happen Popsugar


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 11, 2013)

> freaking out. in a good way. but oh man. I really liked the box this month! I don't think I'll be able to turn away a neiman marcus box. the guilt is already piling up haha You guys, I'm 35. Can I wear that gorjana bracelet or should I gift it to my 20 year old sister-in-law? I think she'd love it. Actually, I'm going to gift it to her, but hypothetically if I didn't, would it be weird to see a 35 year-old wearing that bracelet? I don't understand how to dress now that I'm not in my 20s and fashion isn't geared toward my age group anymore! (p.s. I tried a Stitch Fix box last month and it was super duper fun! I kept 2/5 items! highly recommend, and I'm planning to get another "fix" for my birthday in a few months so yay stitch fix code!)


 I sure hope so because I'm 42 and plan in wearing it lol but anyone who knows me will tell you I am as fashion clueless as they come


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 11, 2013)

I say if it makes you happy wear it, no matter your age. Life is too short to spend half of it looking like the talbots catalog.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 11, 2013)

I just got my box! will use most of it and will gift the bobby pins as an xmas present because I already have some from bb. I am not sure if I will use the NYX but I will at least try it out to see if I like the brand. The Julep was Coco, a pretty fall oxblood color. I'm very happy to try it. 

And my birchbox came today, so it's a pretty good day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 11, 2013)

Do we know what time the PopSugar Limited Edition boxes go on sale?

Is it midnight PST or EST?

Or in the morning?

I want I want I want!!!!!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 11, 2013)

Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Unrelated to Neiman Marcus box, but I tried the french toast recipe in the cookbook and it came out well:





I'm an absolutely horrible cook and have never made it before, so I'm happy!
that looks amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel like it'll be 150-200. Would love me some Jo Malone and fancy chocolates in addition to what you've already mentioned





   If Neiman marcus is doing it its going to have some really higher end stuff which is so exciting.


----------



## SonyaB (Oct 11, 2013)

My box just arrived and I am actually happier with it in person.  The only thing, I am not happy with is the eyeliner.  I got black, I could have really used one in brown.   I wasn't expecting the cook book to be so large.  My polish is in Char.  The rice crispy treat is delicious.  The only thing, I know I won't be using is the Stitch Fix code*TRADED*.  I am going to try to find the trade thread and offer it up there.


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do we know what time the PopSugar Limited Edition boxes go on sale?

Is it midnight PST or EST?

Or in the morning?

I want I want I want!!!!!!
The email said it will go on sale 10/16. Next Wednesday!


----------



## mpatt01 (Oct 11, 2013)

I just received my box.  I am happy with it.  I am not good with the smokey eye and have never tried liquid eyeliner, so I don't mind having a drug store brand to play with.  I'm excited to try out some recipes in the cookbook.  I'm an OK cook, but my eating out has gotten out of control.   Hopefully a new cookbook will motivate me to whip something up.  I have kinky hair, so the hair brush will be nice to have.  The rice crispy treat is delish!  The bracelet is not my style, but I don't mind it because the money went to charity.  The hair pins will def be used.  I use them almost daily.

The only thing i will not be able to use is the Stitch Fix card.  I'm a size 16  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm willing to trade if anyone is interested.


----------



## MissKellyC (Oct 11, 2013)

I didn't get the email! Hopefully mine is just late? This might be a LE box i'd actually get!


----------



## jessrose18 (Oct 11, 2013)

i really got a chance to look at my box (and review it if your interested check out link below), and I have to say I really like it!  I am happy with all the beauty items, and if you read the brochure it explains how they chose some of the items, like the bracelet for charity.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 11, 2013)

The box was ok its just the bracelet .. It is not adjustable and its bright pink and it looks like something you could get at a dollar store. I cant imagine wearing it I tried to pass it off on a few young kids and they didn't like it either. I guess you cant win them all.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 11, 2013)

That rice crispie treat was probably the best one I've ever eaten. It was soooo soft and gooey!!!


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 11, 2013)

Just got this email:

Hello,   Good news! We were able to secure an earlier month's box especially for you. Your account page has been updated to reflect your next shipment. Your POPSUGAR Must Have subscription will now begin with the October box.   We hope you enjoy this month's box as much as we do.   Cheers,   POPSUGAR 
I really wish I didn't opt in to get an earlier box! Oh well. When do they charge for November?


----------



## trin0183 (Oct 11, 2013)

So excited about the NM box!!! I would love a pair of the sparkly TOMs that are only carried by NM. I bought the red pair for my friend's bday and they were so pretty, I wanted to buy a pair for me too! I would also like the Laura mercier body cremes, Dominique Cohen jewelry (one can hope!), and Michael Kors watch. Speaking of Neiman, if you are an in circle member, they sent out $50 gc this week in the mail! They are only good during their event next week, but I've used these before with few restrictions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trin0183 (Oct 11, 2013)

I can't wait to see how much this box is. Might make have some awesome Christmas presents in it!


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 11, 2013)

I like the bracelet--I think it looks cute on. I wear a lot of neutral colors so the teeny bit of color works for me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 11, 2013)

I'll also be getting the October box, now! But I'm happy to be, I will use and enjoy everything.


----------



## countryqueen (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


zomg. nooo! I JUST cancelled this sub. damn you, PS!
Meee too....hmmm...Do they let you order special edition boxes if you aren't a regular subscriber? I can't afford $40 a month, but for special occasions why not?!


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *countryqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Meee too....hmmm...Do they let you order special edition boxes if you aren't a regular subscriber? I can't afford $40 a month, but for special occasions why not?!
They always have in the past!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 11, 2013)

I must have huge fat wrists...because I can't tie my bracelet on mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They touch but there is no way I can hook it up together.

If anyone knows how to add extra length on the bracelet please let me know.

Otherwise I will gift it which makes me so so so sad


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I must have huge fat wrists...because I can't tie my bracelet on mine  /emoticons/sad[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They touch but there is no way I can hook it up together.

If anyone knows how to add extra length on the bracelet please let me know.

Otherwise I will gift it which makes me so so so sad 

If you have one of those teensy elastics, you could fold one in half through the loop and put the closure through the ends. They make clear ones that would be inconspicuous.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm new to the forum and to PSMH! 

I was supposed to start with November but my account is now showing an October box as processing - maybe I'll get it? 

This box is not as exciting as previous ones (from what I've seen) but it does seem to have a bunch of fun stuff in it and I'm really looking forward to the Stitch Fix GC. I was planning on doing it anyway and had already started a Pinterest board for inspiration! Also excited about the bracelet, crispy treat, cookbook, and pretty much everything except the makeup. Not keen on NYX so I'll pass that along.


----------



## Chandra Ward (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello, I love my box! But I am super bummed that the pink bracelet is missing from my box. I sent the popsugar folks a email and I hope they'll respond. This is my second box. Have any of y'all had missing items and did popsugar respond to your email?


----------



## Chandra Ward (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello, I love my box! But I am super bummed that the pink bracelet is missing from my box. I sent the popsugar folks a email and I hope they'll respond. This is my second box. Have any of y'all had missing items and did popsugar respond to your email?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 11, 2013)

My bad; apparently the notification email that I was getting this month's box went into my rollup. It is official! 

I'm confused because my account shows my "Status/Next Payment" as Jan 2014. I purchased November (and got on the October wait list) and then upgraded for an additional 3 months. Shouldn't my next payment be for the February box? (Since now I'm getting October, so I'd get Oct, Nov, Dec, Jan, and then renew in Feb?) How does the billing work?

Before they upgraded me to October it was showing my "Status/Next Payment" as March 2014 which seems correct. (Implies getting boxes Nov, Dec, Jan, Feb, and then having to renew in March.) 

I emailed them but maybe one of you knows what's going on?


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If you have one of those teensy elastics, you could fold one in half through the loop and put the closure through the ends. They make clear ones that would be inconspicuous.
Oooohh THANK YOU!

I do not have one but I will be getting some next time I go to the drugstore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IffB (Oct 11, 2013)

> Just got this email: I really wish I didn't opt in to get an earlier box! Oh well. When do they charge for November?


 I did not opt for the early box, since this 3 months sub was a gift for a sub expiring this Month, and got the same email.... I emailed PS to say I did not want it, no response yet. I am very annoyed, Nov, Dec and Jan is what I wanted to give. Back to this box....I wear a chunky men's Tiffany tank gold watch and the bracelet looked great next to it! I never wear bracelets, but being pink, seems very appropriate to wear in support of breast cancer awareness.... I am 47 with a corporate job and I will be wearing to work. Thankfully, I have a tiny wrist, the bracelet is small Hate the makeup.... Got black liner too. The cookbook is nice, however, I CAN cook quite well already. If they do not push back my gift sub back to the month I signed up for, I think it is time to part ways....but would still pay up to $100 for the NM box!


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 11, 2013)

They must have had a lot of people cancel their subscriptions, because both my sister and I got that same email today. After looking at it, I think I'm fine with it. The book looks cute, I love Julep polish (especially that top coat) and I'll definitely eat the rice krispy treat. I know my sister will love everything in that box, so yay for that! I'm really, really hoping one of us gets the Julep polish in Coco, because I know she really, really wants something in that color because it's one of her school colors. Hopefully. If anyone doesn't want theirs, please let me know!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 11, 2013)

First the Julep top coat rules. I like the nail polish a lot too. Now if only I could learn how to paint my nails without making a mess! I'm hosting a small dinner party tonight and making the crockpot lasagna, skillet chicken, carrot fries, green beans and flour less chocolate cake all from the cookbook. So far it's been a breeze and the cake smells amazing in the oven. I hope the lasagna is good because it's 100% easier this way! :chef_smiley:


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The email said it will go on sale 10/16. Next Wednesday!
Yes. thank you . But do we know what time on Wednesday? And is it PST or EST?


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I like the bracelet--I think it looks cute on. I wear a lot of neutral colors so the teeny bit of color works for me.
I was actually pleasantly surprised by the bracelet in person it isn't as bad.  Not exactly an endorsement...but there you go.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 11, 2013)

> First the Julep top coat rules. I like the nail polish a lot too. Now if only I could learn how to paint my nails without making a mess! I'm hosting a small dinner party tonight and making the crockpot lasagna, skillet chicken, carrot fries, green beans and flour less chocolate cake all from the cookbook. So far it's been a breeze and the cake smells amazing in the oven. I hope the lasagna is good because it's 100% easier this way! :chef_smiley:


 Let us know how it turns out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was looking through the cookbook and it looks amazing!! I love that it has pictures and really good instructions. I am seriously not a good cook, but looking at some of these recipes I might have some fun cooking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 11, 2013)

I want the PopSugar LE box.  I have never purchased one before, and would love to,,,but with the Government Shutdown...I just can't!  My dog's chemo has set us back some too.  With the holidays around the corner, and all the women already bought for....I can't justify this right now.  Still trying to justify upgrading my subscription for 3 more months.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want the PopSugar LE box.  I have never purchased one before, and would love to,,,but with the Government Shutdown...I just can't!  My dog's chemo has set us back some too.  With the holidays around the corner, and all the women already bought for....I can't justify this right now.  Still trying to justify upgrading my subscription for 3 more months.
 I hope your dog is ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Oct 12, 2013)

I received my box this morning.  I cant say I'm thrilled with it, but it might be my mood since I was "temporarily" laid off because of the government shut down.  Even if the government opens up tomorrow, it might be another month before I can go back to work and get another paycheck.

I'm enjoying the Crispy cake, but everything else is now up for sale on eBay.  The hairbrush sold about a minute after I posted it, but in case anyone is interested in the Stitch Fix GC or other items here is a link:

(removed ebay link per TOS -magicalmom)


----------



## brainybeauty (Oct 12, 2013)

Has anyone not eaten their Crispycake yet? I know they're pretty irresistible, but I'm trying to get my hands on another so that I can gift to my sister (and I'm not willing to pay $10.95 for ground shipping, even with 15% off!). Will trade other items!  /emoticons/smile[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 12, 2013)

I have to confess that I ate my Crispycake yesterday -- and threw out a good chunk of it. I just didn't like it as much as the pre-made Rice Krispy Treats you can get at Target/Fred Meyer/etc. It was just missing something I can't quite put my finger in. Buttery flavor, maybe? It just tasted flat, for lack of a better word. ETA: My black kitty sure is interested in the paper backing that I could have sworn I tossed in the garbage can, though.


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 12, 2013)

I didn't get the e-mail from PS. Hmm:/


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 12, 2013)

> I didn't get the e-mail from PS. Hmm:/


 Neither did I...


----------



## tessak (Oct 12, 2013)

Apologies if I missed this, but has anyone traded their StitchFix card to a non-subscriber and checked that the person was able to use it? I am a former-but-not-current subscriber interested in trading for them but I saw that StitchFix may be verifying emails with PopSugar and I would not pass that test!


----------



## trin0183 (Oct 12, 2013)

> Hello, I love my box! But I am super bummed that the pink bracelet is missing from my box. I sent the popsugar folks a email and I hope they'll respond. This is my second box. Have any of y'all had missing items and did popsugar respond to your email?


 Yes, I was also missing my bracelet. I emailed them and they replied promptly. Within 24 hrs, they told me that they would send it to me. No tracking or other info, but I'll keep a look out and see how long it takes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lindsey Smith (Oct 12, 2013)

Hey Girls!! I still have my Stitch Fix code...coming Monday  Please let me know if you want to trade for it....I have NO use for it....I love makeup &amp; skincare products maybe another code on another site...gorjana would be great! even shoptiques!  Thanks!

Lindsey


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my box this morning.  I cant say I'm thrilled with it, but it might be my mood since I was "temporarily" laid off because of the government shut down.  Even if the government opens up tomorrow, it might be another month before I can go back to work and get another paycheck.

I'm enjoying the Crispy cake, but everything else is now up for sale on eBay.  The hairbrush sold about a minute after I posted it, but in case anyone is interested in the Stitch Fix GC or other items here is a link:

(removed ebay link per TOS -magicalmom)

*hugs*

I hope this government mess ends soon. Hang in there!


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 12, 2013)

I just got my box this morning and this is the best box I've gotten. I love everything in it. This is exactly what I want to see when I get my Popsugar. Last month was a dud for me, but now I'm happy.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have to confess that I ate my Crispycake yesterday -- and threw out a good chunk of it. I just didn't like it as much as the pre-made Rice Krispy Treats you can get at Target/Fred Meyer/etc. It was just missing something I can't quite put my finger in. Buttery flavor, maybe? It just tasted flat, for lack of a better word.

ETA: My black kitty sure is interested in the paper backing that I could have sworn I tossed in the garbage can, though.
This gives me hope that I might like it, because there is something in the taste of those storebought ones that I just don't like, and I think it may be that kind of buttery flavor you mention! ha


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 12, 2013)

Totally ordering more of those Krispy treats online. It seemed expensive until I realized that each one was like 4 big rice Krispy treats put together so getting 6 of them is like getting 2 dozen. I will just cut them into portions when they arrive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wurly (Oct 12, 2013)

I just got my box today. I'm eating my crispycake, like it's my job!!!!!!! and I'm at work so I'm at my job. Anyone want to swap me their shoptiques code for my stitchfix code? or their julep duo? I want the blue polish. i just know I won't use the stitchfix code.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 12, 2013)

I got my box!  Yay!  I didn't have to wait until after Columbus day!

Honestly I don't really see where the complaints about this box are coming from, this box is great!  And I say that knowing I'll probably trade/eBay or gift 3 or 4 of these items.

Cookbook: I can't wait to get started on pouring over it right away.

NYX:  I got black eyeliner bah!  I've had three in a row between Ipsy, Glossybox &amp; PopSugar.  Will probably trade.  I only like two of the shades in my Smokey Shadow Palette, so I'll probably trade this too.

Bracelet: LOVE. But I also wear hot pink sneakers at the gym, no question I loved it. The neon shade of headband from last month was my favorite. 

Julep: Got Coco- It Girl shade.  Certainly prefer this shade over blue.  Oxblood is my fav.

Jane Tran: Bobby pins are nice and long so they'll certainly hold my hair, but I don't use them very often.  Possibly trading, even though I do like them.

Brush: I don't brush my hair - I use a wide tooth comb after the shower and a round brush to style, saving this as a xmas gift for my long haired friend. 

Crispycake:  Wow - good, but way too marshmallow-y for me. I'm not a marshmallow gal.

Stitchfix:  LOVE!  Wonder how long it will take them to "verify"?


----------



## susanleia (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Neither did I...
I didn't either.


----------



## LindseyJ (Oct 12, 2013)

Anyone know what colors of the julep have been sent? I thought it was only that blue color, but I've seen people got other ones?


----------



## wurly (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone know what colors of the julep have been sent? I thought it was only that blue color, but I've seen people got other ones?
I received "coco", a browny color. I haven't swatched it, but I hope it's more oxblood than flat brown. 

Is that you and your daughter? She looks like she's thinking "get away from me scary lady". Funny!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 12, 2013)

> I received "coco", a browny color. I haven't swatched it, but I hope it's more oxblood than flat brown.Â  Is that you andÂ your daughter? She looks like she's thinking "get away from me scary lady". Funny!


 I just swatched it. It's a berry red color (oxblood) no brown tones! I was kind of worried by the name coco since I didn't want a brown polish.


----------



## wurly (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just swatched it. It's a berry red color (oxblood) no brown tones! I was kind of worried by the name coco since I didn't want a brown polish.
Excellent. I'll use it for my next pedicure.


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tessak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Apologies if I missed this, but has anyone traded their StitchFix card to a non-subscriber and checked that the person was able to use it? I am a former-but-not-current subscriber interested in trading for them but I saw that StitchFix may be verifying emails with PopSugar and I would not pass that test!
I gave my Stitch Fix card to my sister, who does not subscribe to Pop Sugar, and I think she used it this morning.  She didn't mention any problem with it.

I'm guessing the reason Stitch Fix gave out the cards through Pop Sugar was to gain new customers, so I don't see why they would mind if the card was given away or trade.


----------



## flynt (Oct 12, 2013)

I got my box yesterday and got to check everything out.

Cookbook: I like the idea of getting a cookbook but this one isn't the best match for me.  There's a lot of meat-centric recipes and the ones that aren't seem pretty simplistic.   I'll try out a couple recipes to give it a shot.

Nyx shadows: I only like two of the colors so it seems a waste to keep it.  I'll try to give it away.

Nyx liner: Boooo I got black.  I was okay with the idea of the liner when I thought it was brown but I almost never wear black liner and already have a surplus.

Gorjana bracelet: A bit of a pain to get on but it's cute and I like it.

Julep: I got Char the blue color which I didn't have so that's good but I prob would have liked Coco better.  I'm glad to get the topcoat to try it out.

Bobby pins:  I think they're cute even if a lot of people aren't fans.  I'll have to figure out how to style them as I am pretty hair incompetent.

Wet brush: It seriously looks exactly like the brush I already have down to the neon pink coloring.  I guess it's good to have a spare?

Crispycake: Not vegetarian friendly and will be given away

Stitchfix: So I was pretty excited when I saw it was a 20$ credit and the styling fee was waived but when I set up my account I didn't get the credit and when I tried to enter it again it said the code had already been used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I don't see anything about validating that I'm a popsugar user like others have mentioned.  I sent stitch fix a message and hopefully it'll get sorted out because that's one of parts I'm most excited for.

So in all I thought it was an okay box but a lot of items didn't really work for me.  I'm on a three month subscription right now and I've got to decide if I want to extend it before the price increases.  I do love most of the stuff I get and I love the surprise in the mailbox but I'm thinking about using the money to try something new or saving more.


----------



## Javaprincess (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi! I did not get the box this time, but am considering a swap for the stitchfix code. I am a stitchfix customer, actually already have a fix scheduled the end of this month. Is this coupon usable for existing customers? What exactly does the code say? I have seen conflicting posts. Thanks!!


----------



## farrah3 (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Javaprincess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi! I did not get the box this time, but am considering a swap for the stitchfix code. I am a stitchfix customer, actually already have a fix scheduled the end of this month. Is this coupon usable for existing customers? What exactly does the code say? I have seen conflicting posts. Thanks!!
I got the PS box this month &amp; entered the Stitchfix code.  I am an existing Stitchfix customer with a fix scheduled in November.  I went to the link listed on the card &amp; entered the code (I logged into my Stitchfix account 1st).  Stitchfix said that it had to verify the code, but when I checked in the morning it showed a $20 credit.


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm going to email Stitch Fix tonight and ask about the  code.  I'll post the reply here once I receive it.  I gave my card to my sister, I know she ordered a "fix" this morning, but I don't know if she used the card.

I wasn't thrilled with the cookbook at first.  I'm not vegetarian, but I very rarely eat meat or poultry.  The recipes for the other dishes all sound really good though!  I'm excited to try them out!  This might become one of my favorite cookbooks!


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 12, 2013)

O



> That rice crispie treat was probably the best one I've ever eaten. It was soooo soft and gooey!!!


 OMG, I'm looking for my rice crispy treat and my husband ate it. He claims he saved me half and then thought I don't like them and finished it off. Ja#[email protected]$$!!!!!!! But he did tell me to order the NM box on Wednesday... Not sure its a fair trade but I'll take it.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 12, 2013)

I had to buy a box of real Rice Krispy Treats today after yesterday's disappointment. I think it's time to break into it now.


----------



## KayEss (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Snolili* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box has been in my state for six days. Sigh. The tracking number says it will come today. 

Also, I like rice crispie treats, we make them for school functions. My daughter has food allergies, so it's a good treat to make. She actually asked last night if tonight I can make mac &amp; cheese for dinner, then again, it's the kind shaped like goldfish...it sort of creeps me out, but hopefully it tastes the same, lol.  
I want to hear what you think if it is the Goldfish brand (like the crackers) one! I bought a box and I keep meaning to try it but I am a chicken.


----------



## KayEss (Oct 13, 2013)

So I just did the Stitch Fix style profile...and the next fix it offers is in MARCH 2014?? What?!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

O
OMG, I'm looking for my rice crispy treat and my husband ate it. He claims he saved me half and then thought I don't like them and finished it off. Ja#[email protected]$$!!!!!!!

But he did tell me to order the NM box on Wednesday... Not sure its a fair trade but I'll take it.
You are so lucky!  The rice crispy treat had too much marshmallow in it and made me feel sick to my stomach.  I WISH my husband would tell me to order a box!


----------



## bevin79 (Oct 13, 2013)

> I have to confess that I ate my Crispycake yesterday -- and threw out a good chunk of it. I just didn't like it as much as the pre-made Rice Krispy Treats you can get at Target/Fred Meyer/etc. It was just missing something I can't quite put my finger in. Buttery flavor, maybe? It just tasted flat, for lack of a better word. ETA: My black kitty sure is interested in the paper backing that I could have sworn I tossed in the garbage can, though.


 I didn't like it either, also threw it away! Homemade treats are way better! I didn't like all the sprinkled either!


----------



## Glossygirl (Oct 13, 2013)

> O OMG, I'm looking for my rice crispy treat and my husband ate it. He claims he saved me half and then thought I don't like them and finished it off. Ja#[email protected]$$!!!!!!! But he did tell me to order the NM box on Wednesday... Not sure its a fair trade but I'll take it.


 You have a very nice and generous husband.... Lucky you!


----------



## Babs28 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi all!

I'm Barbara.  I'm new to this board, actually new to any sub board! I tried posting yesterday but my post got lost. It was a long post so I'm trying again to see if this one makes it to the board. If it does, I'll post the rest of what I tried to post yesterday!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yeti (Oct 13, 2013)

> Hi all! I'm Barbara. Â I'm new to this board, actually new to any sub board! I tried posting yesterday but my post got lost. It was a long post so I'm trying again to see if this one makes it to the board. If it does, I'll post the rest of what I tried to post yesterday! Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hi Barbara! Welcome to MUT =). Can't wait to see your post! If there were photos or something they may just be hanging on to it for moderator approval, sometimes they review things from brand new members.


----------



## Babs28 (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want the PopSugar LE box.  I have never purchased one before, and would love to,,,but with the Government Shutdown...I just can't!  My dog's chemo has set us back some too.  With the holidays around the corner, and all the women already bought for....I can't justify this right now.  Still trying to justify upgrading my subscription for 3 more months.  
Poor doggy!  I hope (s)he is getting better with the treatments.  I hope they work.  I'll be thinking of you and your dog and hope that your dog recovers.  

I work for the government too and understand how you are feeling with the shutdown.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  What a pain in the ass and what a horrible time for it to happen.  Not that any time is a good time but this time of year to me, is the worst.  I don't know if you are aware, but they are trying to pass legislation where you will still get paid for the time you were furloughed.  As of right now, I don't know if it has passed yet.  It almost always does.  In the meantime, I hope you are able to get by comfortably.


----------



## Babs28 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi Yeti!

No, no photos. Just a long post.  I actually haven't picked up my box from the post office yet, based on what's in the box. I'm not really all that excited about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hi All!

This was my first month of the regular box. I bought the Fall Style Limited Edition and was "ehe" about that box.  A few of the things I'm willing to trade or gift (or have gifted) and some of it I am using and absolutely LOVE. I have no need for the notebook, I don't like the print of the bag so I've put both away as well as the make up. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the microderm exfoliator scrub.  It's awesome and the cookies were yummy in an odd sort of way.  The Zoe Ring is very pretty and I like it alot but it's a little too big for me!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

With the October box, The cookbook sounds ok. I'll have to look at it. I'm not happy that they included makeup that I can get from ULTA on sale and with a better selection.  I have a 14 year old niece who is into make up - the more, the better and I'm not sure I'd even give her this. I'll definitely give her the stila from the Fall Style box though. The nail polish is ok.  I'm a Julep Maven so I have a TON of their polishes.  I believe you can never have too many clothes, shoes, accessories, etc but you can certainly have too many nail polishes! lol! I will certainly use the wet brush as I have been meaning to buy one for a while since I have very long hair and it helps to have a brush to get the knots out when putting the conditioner in. The crispy cake is something I could take it or leave it but if my BF finds it, it will be gone in 20 seconds!  lol.  As for the stichfix GC, I would be willing to trade that (among other things listed here) as I find it very hard to find clothes that fit properly. The pink bracelet, I'd have to see in person but I am one of those people who has a hard time with pink for cancer.  My personal belief after going through the process with friends who have had cancer is that you can't reduce the disease to just a color.  Plus a lot of times the companies only donate up to a certain amount of money and then keep the rest of the money they make while still selling the "pink" items.  I know this isn't a political/debate forum so I won't mention this anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So as a first timer for both the Limited Edition and a regular box, I'm less than impressed. With the increase in price, I'm not sure I will continue.  At the same time, I am also afraid of missing a GREAT box.  I went back and looked at all the boxes that are listed on the blog (they go back 1 year) and there really are some awesome boxes that have been curated.  So I don't know what to do. I do know that I WILL be buying the Neiman Marcus box - depending on cost, but with the name NM associated with the box, I am sure there will be A LOT of people disappointed because they are expecting higher end items that probably will not be in the box.  

I loved reading everyone's responses to the box.  I'm off now to go look for the trading thread. If anyone here wants to trade me for the Stitchfix GC or anything else I listed that I don't like or want, feel free to let me know.

ETA: I NEVER get emails saying my box has shipped.


----------



## LindseyJ (Oct 13, 2013)

> I received "coco", a browny color. I haven't swatched it, but I hope it's more oxblood than flat brown.Â  Is that you andÂ your daughter? She looks like she's thinking "get away from me scary lady". Funny!


 I would love that color! And yes, that's me and my daughter, lol. She makes faces of all kinds when she's looking in a mirror! I ask her why and she says, "because I'm so crazy!" She's silly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Oct 13, 2013)

I had no problems scheduling my fix! I chose the first available for me which was November 13th. I can't wait! =)


----------



## Shanny81 (Oct 13, 2013)

Had a chance to play around with my box this weekend. 

I am ambivalent on the makeup, but I don't hate it either.  I got brown eyeliner, which is a nice change from all the black ones I've received from other subs.

I like the bracelet, but can't believe how expensive it is.  I like G&amp;G, but it annoys me that the bracelet takes up the bulk of the box's value. 

I was really happy with the Julep Nail Polish.  I'm a maven, but so I have a ton of their polish already, but I got Millie (which was on my wish list) and my Freedom Top Coat is running low - so yay!

LOVE the cookbook.  I don't love cooking, but I found a lot of tasty recipes and found the instructions clear and easy.  And I liked the conversational tone of the book.  We make the sweet and spicy wings, Spicy BBQ drumsticks and the chili. They all turned out really good.

VERY interested to try Stitchfix.  I was happy the $20 waived the stylist fee AND gave us a $20 credit.  Much more of a reason to sign up.

I was also happy the Crispy treat was dairy free.  They usually aren't.  But it is missing that "buttery" flavor I prefer.  Oh well, can't complain about a treat I can actually eat.

Last, I was excited about the bobbypins too.  I liked the style (I had some from Birchbox that are the flat kind and hard to open).  I use them to keep my bangs out of my face during workout and yoga. 

So overall, I was really happy with this box because almost everything was useful to me.  Yay!


----------



## bttrflie (Oct 13, 2013)

I loved this box though it wasn't my favorite (that is probably last Decembers box with the Bodum Mugs!). I really love the cookbook, though I'd consider myself a intermediate/advanced cook. I just generally love cookbooks with pictures of all the recipes in them. I also loved the brush and krispie treat. I was lucky to be able to trade my stitch fix code for a shoptiques code (they are amazing customer service by the way....they accidentally sent me the wrong product and I emailed them and they let me keep it and send me the correct one for free). Oh, and I'm totally excited for the nail polish. I love that ox blood color (what it basically is) that is trendy right now.

Now, I just need to see how much this Neiman Marcus box is! I need it I think!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had no problems scheduling my fix! I chose the first available for me which was November 13th. I can't wait! =)
I had no problems scheduling my fix either, the first available date for me was Nov 12th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so excited to see what the stylists pick for me!


----------



## MissKellyC (Oct 13, 2013)

> I had no problems scheduling my fix either, the first available date for me was Nov 12th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so excited to see what the stylists pick for me!


 Me too!! If I really love it I may just do this once a season or so to get just a few new clothes instead of going to the mall. =)


----------



## susanleia (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me too!! If I really love it I may just do this once a season or so to get just a few new clothes instead of going to the mall. =)

That's what I'm hoping too! When I go shopping I still can't get over the sticker shock of well made clothes. I'm still in bargain mode from being a college kid. So I figure, if I can't pick them out for myself, maybe having them sent to me and getting to integrate them with my existing clothes will convince me that overall the price-per-wear will be worth it. We shall see.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 13, 2013)

Does anyone know how much the clothes from stitchfix cost if you decide to keep them typically?


----------



## flynt (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know how much the clothes from stitchfix cost if you decide to keep them typically?

You get to pick the price range you want to pay for different types of clothing.  So for example I picked as cheap as possible for accessories and 50-100 for bottoms.  There are higher ranges but I'm not ready to pay lots of money on one article of clothing.


----------



## BratzFan (Oct 13, 2013)

I changed my settings to "cheapest" in hopes of scoring something "free." I haven't had good experiences with the quality and prices of stitchfix but i figured what the heck, it might salvage this box for me. I liked the brush and navy polish. I will use the cookbook as kitchen decor, and I put the bobby pins and bracelet on ebay as a set. The makeup is bleh, trash.


----------



## brainybeauty (Oct 13, 2013)

I just have to take the time to acknowledge how awesome the Wet Brush is. Even after reading rave reviews, I doubted it would work on my super thick, curly, very long hair. I've been proven wrong. I've already ordered one for my sister who hates brushing out her similar hair by herself at college. Ah-mazing!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brainybeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just have to take the time to acknowledge how awesome the Wet Brush is. Even after reading rave reviews, I doubted it would work on my super thick, curly, very long hair. I've been proven wrong. I've already ordered one for my sister who hates brushing out her similar hair by herself at college. Ah-mazing!
I am loving it too !  I am also loving the cookbook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 14, 2013)

I made the chicken, rice, and peas recipe from the cookbook and it was really good. Very simple and my toddler ate it like crazy.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 14, 2013)

> I made the chicken, rice, and peas recipe from the cookbook and it was really good. Very simple and my toddler ate it like crazy.


 Ooh! I was eyeing up that recipe too! I live with my bf who eats like a toddler... If it seems to remotely resemble a vegetable, he won't eat it. Lol. I'll have to try this one!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 14, 2013)

I made that frittata with peas, because I had like half a bag left in the freezer and didn't know what to do with it.

It was delicious!

Edit: decided to snap a quick picture to show you this yumminess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm actually loving this cookbook even though I haven't made anything from it yet. I wanna make the pesto pasta ASAP! My favorite meal at Noodles is pesto cavatappi (not sure if I spelled that correctly or not) and it looks/sounds identical. Soooo pumped to try it now that I have a couple days off!


----------



## mabittle4 (Oct 14, 2013)

So, I still have the Gorjana code, which may have expired, and the Charm &amp; Chain code, which expires at the end of the year and I'm totally not going to use either of them... does anybody want to swap for their Stitch Fix code?  

Also, what range of colors did Julep send out?  I got the Coco color, which is a little dark for my tastes.  I got a dark purple (Gabrielle) in our Citrus Lane last month so I was hoping for something "lighter" but I'm not really that picky.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Found the swaps thread, posted there too!


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I made that frittata with peas, because I had like half a bad left in the freezer and didn't know what to do with it.

It was delicious!

Edit: decided to snap a quick picture to show you this yumminess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




That looks really good, and I don't even like peas! I need to check out the cook book a little more in depth... I'm currently in weight loss mode of healthy eating (reaaaally trying to not call it a diet) so hopefully there are some recipes that will fit.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 14, 2013)

I seriously need to look through the cookbook and find some recipes before going to the market. And I seriously LOVE that wet brush! I have no clue how I didn't know about it till now. My hair has always been long and tangly. As soon as I brush it doesn't take more than 5 minutes to create tangly knots. But this brush glided through my hair and then added some hair oil and my hair has never look better. I actually really enjoyed everything in this box with the exception of the makeup! Crazy because I love makeup but I just really didnt like this months selection.


----------



## Snolili (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a stitch fix code if anyone wants to trade.

I'm still torn if I'm going to renew or not -- especially since I FINALLY got an invite for Yuzen, I've been waiting for that *forever*.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 14, 2013)

I received the upgrade email last week but my account is still not showing any tracking information. Has anyone else who got the upgrade had their box ship yet?


----------



## cmello (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Snolili* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a stitch fix code if anyone wants to trade.

I'm still torn if I'm going to renew or not -- especially since I FINALLY got an invite for Yuzen, I've been waiting for that *forever*.
what are you looking to trade for??


----------



## meaganola (Oct 14, 2013)

I intended to make turkey Bolognese yesterday/today and never got around to buying the ingredients.  Maybe next weekend.  I love that stuff, and I just don't think about making any unless I have a recipe RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME.  The other versions I've tried freeze really well, and it's cook-big-batches-on-the-weekend-and-freeze-for-future-dinners season, so I might as well try this one.  I usually make a lot of soup and chili, so this would be a nice change of pace.

(The reason I'm not going to go get the stuff and make it at this point:  I'm *really* craving pizza, so I'm going to get that instead.  I kept saying I was going to get one last week to have for lunch/dinner for several days since I was on vacation all week and never got around to that, either.  Procrastination ahoy!)


----------



## Snolili (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  what are you looking to trade for??
Try me. I'm super new to all this.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 14, 2013)

I successfully used 2 stitch fix codes- my account credit is $40- is their a limit to the amount that can be applied? I'm hoping to snatch my sis's code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I successfully used 2 stitch fix codes- my account credit is $40- is their a limit to the amount that can be applied? I'm hoping to snatch my sis's code





Nice!  

Mine applied no problems, if anyone else is giving them up let me know.


----------



## superhans (Oct 14, 2013)

if anyone wants to PM me, i'd be happy to trade my shoptiques card or G&amp;J bracelet for a stitch fix card since it seems like they stack. sorry if this doesn't go here - couldn't find a popsugar trade thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fairytale113 (Oct 14, 2013)

I would like to trade my stitchfix card but I have never done this before so I have no idea how this works. If anyone is interested in the stitch fix card let me know.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 14, 2013)

all Popsugar threads are here (it's the forum this thread is listed under): https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23797/popsugar


----------



## Emsmom (Oct 14, 2013)

I have the stitch fix card that I'm not planning to use. I will trade for a Shoptiques card or the bracelet or the wet brush or the two julep nail polishes. I've never traded though, so someone will have to walk me through it.


----------



## northwest22 (Oct 14, 2013)

Have any of you contacted Popsugar regarding the fact that the Stitch card can't be used by plus-sized subscribers? I'm curious if they are actually going to make any accommodations for that. I recently had to contact them about a billing issue, so I don't want to be a pest. Otherwise I would probably email them, since I do think they specifically promised that items would not be size specific. As far as the box contents go, I have to say that my favorite item is the brush. It's amazing and has totally helped me to de-friz my hair. It's worth the price of the box alone just to discover the brush. Not sure how it works since it just looks like any other brush, but its wonderful.


----------



## danator (Oct 14, 2013)

This was my first box. I was disappointed but I had friends over this past weekend and they were SUPER impressed and blown away. I guess maybe stalking previous boxes set up my expectations but it was nice to see it through fresh eyes.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *danator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was my first box. I was disappointed but I had friends over this past weekend and they were SUPER impressed and blown away. I guess maybe stalking previous boxes set up my expectations but it was nice to see it through fresh eyes.
I was disappointed at first too... Basially with the brand of makeup. If it was higher end I would have loved the box. As I  started using the items I now love the box. It was my first box too.


----------



## danator (Oct 14, 2013)

yeah I recently chopped off most of my hair so the brush was useless (would have loved it when I had long hair however) the bracelet isn't my style I typically use pinterest to search for recipes. That said I love the nail polish, the baked good was demolished immediately, and I've thumbed through the cookbook more than i expected. I originally signed up for a 3-month subscription, with the price change i'm still not sure if i'll renew, i keep going back and forth. I believe we have to commit and lock in the price before the next box comes out so it's a little difficult since I don't have a lot to base my decision off of.


----------



## Chandra Ward (Oct 14, 2013)

hi! I am super new to posting on blogs; please forgive me of any errors in etiquette. The PS Must Have folks are amazing. Not only is my second (October) box amazing, the folks behind the scenes are amazing too! I emailed an issue I had an I promptly received a reply. Great customer service is always kudos worthy!


----------



## Chandra Ward (Oct 14, 2013)

hi! I am super new to posting on blogs; please forgive me of any errors in etiquette. The PS Must Have folks are amazing. Not only is my second (October) box amazing, the folks behind the scenes are amazing too! I emailed an issue I had an I promptly received a reply. Great customer service is always kudos worthy!


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Have any of you contacted Popsugar regarding the fact that the Stitch card can't be used by plus-sized subscribers? I'm curious if they are actually going to make any accommodations for that. I recently had to contact them about a billing issue, so I don't want to be a pest. Otherwise I would probably email them, since I do think they specifically promised that items would not be size specific.

As far as the box contents go, I have to say that my favorite item is the brush. It's amazing and has totally helped me to de-friz my hair. It's worth the price of the box alone just to discover the brush. Not sure how it works since it just looks like any other brush, but its wonderful.
I posted something on Facebook, and they told me to email hem if I had any other concerns etc.  I did email them right after.  That was almost a week ago, and I've yet to get a response from them.

It ticks me off that they haven't responded after this long.


----------



## ta78 (Oct 14, 2013)

Where is the swap thread? I am looking to trade for a stitch fix card too.


----------



## FrostKitty (Oct 14, 2013)

Okay so my box arrived and my favorite item in the box was the bobby pins. I am growing out my hair - I go through a lot of bobby pins. I liked the brush as well. I am fairly OCD about my clothes - I don't do trendy so the Stitch card is wasted on me. I'm not looking for a trade - if you want the card just PM me. First person gets it. Daphne Edited: Card is gone!!! Sorry.


----------



## greenflipflops (Oct 14, 2013)

I love the cookbook! I wasn't expecting to like it so much but I was really impressed with the photography and the clear step-by-step instructions. The recipes look absolutely yummy and easy to follow.

Did anyone get a broken NYX shadow palette? The hinge area of mine came broken so the thing won't close  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## have2haveit (Oct 14, 2013)

Idk if im late but I got this email.




nt/type/61/id/214761/width/350/height/700[/img] I tried to hide it under a spoiler but couldn't on my phone.


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a stitch fix code and would be interested in trading


----------



## meaganola (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Have any of you contacted Popsugar regarding the fact that the Stitch card can't be used by plus-sized subscribers? I'm curious if they are actually going to make any accommodations for that. I recently had to contact them about a billing issue, so I don't want to be a pest. Otherwise I would probably email them, since I do think they specifically promised that items would not be size specific.

As far as the box contents go, I have to say that my favorite item is the brush. It's amazing and has totally helped me to de-friz my hair. It's worth the price of the box alone just to discover the brush. Not sure how it works since it just looks like any other brush, but its wonderful.


Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I posted something on Facebook, and they told me to email hem if I had any other concerns etc.  I did email them right after.  That was almost a week ago, and I've yet to get a response from them.

It ticks me off that they haven't responded after this long.
I emailed them on the 10th (what was that, Friday?  I've been on vacation for a week and a half, so I've lost all sense of time except OH CRAP I HAVE TO GO BACK TO WORK TOMORROW), and I received this response twenty minutes ago:

Quote:  Thank you for your email and our sincerest apologies that you were unable to use the Stitch Fix card. Please know that we are looking to resolve this issue as soon as possible. We hop you are enjoying the rest of your Must Have box and appreciate your patience in this matter.

My translation:  A lot of other people complained as well, and now they're scrambling to figure out what to do, just like they did in February.


----------



## mckondik (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't know how excited I am by the chevron throw. Will this box be heavy on house stuff? Hmmm


----------



## bevin79 (Oct 14, 2013)

> I have a stitch fix code and would be interested in trading


 Me too!


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I emailed them on the 10th (what was that, Friday?  I've been on vacation for a week and a half, so I've lost all sense of time except OH CRAP I HAVE TO GO BACK TO WORK TOMORROW), and I received this response twenty minutes ago:

My translation:  A lot of other people complained as well, and now they're scrambling to figure out what to do, just like they did in February.
Somebody's ears must have been burning at Pop Sugar!  About five or so minutes after I posted that I got no response yet, I got this email:

"Thanks for reaching out and we would like to apologize for our delayed response! We understand your frustration regarding the Stitch Fix voucher and would like you to know that we are currently looking into a resolution for you. We appreciate your patience while we work to make this a positive experience for you and please know that we would like to sincerely apologize that this has been a particularly negative experience for you.

We will get back to you shortly with a resolution."


----------



## michelekch (Oct 14, 2013)

I dont know how much the Neiman Marcus box is but I looked online and the throw itself is 195.00


----------



## s112095 (Oct 14, 2013)

I wonder if they are going to correct it for all subscribers or just the people that have complained. I have no use of the card(and still don't have my box yet), but I feel as though they've gotten the message.


----------



## penny13 (Oct 14, 2013)

I was disappointed by the box and wrote in, as I suggest people should if they were unhappy as well. For me the disappointment is not about getting things I don't want - there will always be things in boxes I don't like, and they make great gifts! - it's more about things that just shouldn't be in there in the first place.  I tried to be positive at the end, I hope they listen! My letter:

Hi PopSugar,


 I've heard that a lot of people have expressed their disappointment to you over the October box, and I just wanted to add my voice to their chorus. I can appreciate how hard it must be to get these boxes together, but this was the worst I've gotten from you, and was mostly a complete disappointment.

The NYX is completely inappropriate, in my mind, for this kind of high end box (or at least a box that bills itself as such) - I can get NYX at target on sale, at Nordstrom Rack on discount, at Ulta cheaply, etc. I would rather have one nice makeup product from you than a whole bunch stuff from a low end brand. The bobby pins also seemed like a bit of a reach, and possibly a little young, but I can understand how it must be hard to pick a hair product that might appeal to the masses. As for the rest of the products, they are all fine, but nothing I would ever consider buying myself (well, except for the rice krispie treat - brilliant.)

Finally, while can I fit into StitchFix's clothing, I'm rather horrified that Popsugar would be insensitive enough to send out something that can't be used by everyone due to size restrictions. As I'm sure you know, many women put enough pressure on themselves when it comes to their weight and appearance; they don't need a reminder that they might be considered different by being left out of something that should be fun and positive like a subscription box.

I hope that you take the feedback I know you're getting from subscribers seriously, especially considering the price hike in the future. On that topic, I never got an email or any kind of notice from Popsugar regarding that change (or of the upcoming collaboration box), so I suggest you all might want to work on communication with subscribers.

I truly believe Popsugar has the potential to be great, and past boxes have shown this. I think you're all taking people being upset seriously, and I know everyone appreciates it. You guys can make this all better - as a vote of confidence, today I extended my subscription. Please don't let us down!

Thanks for listening, and hope you're all having a nice week.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *s112095* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder if they are going to correct it for all subscribers or just the people that have complained. I have no use of the card(and still don't have my box yet), but I feel as though they've gotten the message.
The real question is *how* they will correct it.  I think that's going to drive who gets told about the correction.  In February, they corrected it by sending out larger wraps and thongs, but only people who complained received those larger items (I think the people who were too small for the versions sent received other things, like lip balm sent out in a previous month).  There was no reason for them to send out larger items to everyone, so they didn't.  This situation might be something they change with Stitchfix on a blanket basis but only tell those of us who complained that it's all better and how to proceed, they might get it fixed promotion-wide and send email to all subscribers about, they might work out a special deal for just the complainers to get an accessory-only option, or they might do something completely different and unrelated to Stitchfix.


----------



## emeline (Oct 14, 2013)

Sorry if this has been mentioned earlier on in the thread - but I just tried to sign up for a Stitch Fix account, and when I tried to choose when to receive my "fix" the next available month isn't until April of 2014. If I wanted a monthly fix they won't be able to accommodate that until February next year!! Am I understanding this correctly? I was excited to receive the code but now I'm bummed out. Any help would be appreciated!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jordiemac3 (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Idk if im late but I got this email.





nt/type/61/id/214761/width/350/height/700

I tried to hide it under a spoiler but couldn't on my phone.
I received this emil as well and am super excited for when it goes on sale on wednesday! I am also afraid to even guess at what the price will be because of just this one item being almost $200. I am still hoping it will only be $100, but it look to be $150-$200 this time sadly.


----------



## brainybeauty (Oct 14, 2013)

> Sorry if this has been mentioned earlier on in the thread - but I just tried to sign up for a Stitch Fix account, and when I tried to choose when to receive my "fix" the next available month isn't until April of 2014. If I wanted a monthly fix they won't be able to accommodate that until February next year!! Am I understanding this correctly? I was excited to receive the code but now I'm bummed out. Any help would be appreciated!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think I recall someone else mentioning a similar timing issue earlier in this thread. I'm not sure what the reason behind it is, though. I was able to schedule a fix for November. I wonder if it size related--for example, maybe lots of people wear a size medium so there is a longer wait? I really don't know, though. It stinks to have to wait so many months, though. Perhaps reach out to Stitch Fix directly or even Pop Sugar?


----------



## emeline (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brainybeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think I recall someone else mentioning a similar timing issue earlier in this thread. I'm not sure what the reason behind it is, though. I was able to schedule a fix for November. I wonder if it size related--for example, maybe lots of people wear a size medium so there is a longer wait? I really don't know, though. It stinks to have to wait so many months, though. Perhaps reach out to Stitch Fix directly or even Pop Sugar?
Hmm, great points. Glad I'm not the only one having issues though. Thanks @brainybeauty


----------



## flynt (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brainybeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think I recall someone else mentioning a similar timing issue earlier in this thread. I'm not sure what the reason behind it is, though. I was able to schedule a fix for November. I wonder if it size related--for example, maybe lots of people wear a size medium so there is a longer wait? I really don't know, though. It stinks to have to wait so many months, though. Perhaps reach out to Stitch Fix directly or even Pop Sugar?

My issues with my code were sorted out and I was able to sign up and my first available date is Nov 13th, similar to some other people I saw post on here.  I would think it has to be related to size or style of clothing requested.  Half a year is a pretty crazy amount of time to wait though, I def would have forgotten about it by then.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 14, 2013)

Try again... The first time zip tried signing up on stitch fic it was like Jan 2014- I then signed up later &amp; mine is due to arrive Nov 7...yay!!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 14, 2013)

Did anyone else have issues with their julep polish? Mine seemed very thick. I only needed one coat for complete coverage and I wiped the excess off the brush. It also seems like it's taking FOREVER to dry! I've never used any julep stuff before, so I'm not sure if this is typical or if I got a bad one!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 14, 2013)

Ahhhh that throw! I love it! I am on  chevron kick lately. I currently have this duvet set: 



So naturally, I need a throw, too! But, I know I won't be able to afford this box...even $100 would be pushing it for me right now, but I have a feeling it will be more than that. Sadness!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone else have issues with their julep polish? Mine seemed very thick. I only needed one coat for complete coverage and I wiped the excess off the brush. It also seems like it's taking FOREVER to dry! I've never used any julep stuff before, so I'm not sure if this is typical or if I got a bad one!
That's Julep for you, most of their polishes are like this IMO  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DorotaD (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhhh that throw! I love it! I am on  chevron kick lately. I currently have this duvet set: 



So naturally, I need a throw, too! But, I know I won't be able to afford this box...even $100 would be pushing it for me right now, but I have a feeling it will be more than that. Sadness!
Isn't the chevron throw the FFF spoiler?


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 14, 2013)

> Isn't the chevron throw the FFF spoiler?


 nope. its the popsugar LE neiman marcus box.


----------



## FrostKitty (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone else have issues with their julep polish? Mine seemed very thick. I only needed one coat for complete coverage and I wiped the excess off the brush. It also seems like it's taking FOREVER to dry! I've never used any julep stuff before, so I'm not sure if this is typical or if I got a bad one!
I've found that Julep polish gets old really fast and then it starts to smell funky and gets thick.   I received Char in my PSMH box...and I received it in June from Julep.   I opened up my old Char from June (I love the color) and the consistency and the smell are identical to the new polish I opened up on Saturday when I received my Must Have box.   

I use the Freedom Top Coat exclusively with my Julep polishes - it's probably my imagination but it seems to help with the drying time.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone else have issues with their julep polish? Mine seemed very thick. I only needed one coat for complete coverage and I wiped the excess off the brush. It also seems like it's taking FOREVER to dry! I've never used any julep stuff before, so I'm not sure if this is typical or if I got a bad one!
This  is the first time I tried this brand . It is very thick and took extra long to dry,  One nail also chipped 2 hours after I polished  it. I really big chip too I am looking now   5 hours later and  few nails are  chipped. This is  with a great base coat too. I never have this problem with other brands.


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tessak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Apologies if I missed this, but has anyone traded their StitchFix card to a non-subscriber and checked that the person was able to use it? I am a former-but-not-current subscriber interested in trading for them but I saw that StitchFix may be verifying emails with PopSugar and I would not pass that test!
This may have been posted before, and I missed it.

I emailed Stitch Fix and told them that I would not be using the card, and asked if someone who doesn't sub to Pop Sugar could use, and was told that its not a problem - anyone can use the card.

When people received messages stating the card is being "verified" it means they are verifying that its a valid card and hasn't been used yet.  They are not verifying email addresses with Pop Sugar.


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 15, 2013)

Maybe it's these particular colors they're sending out, but I haven't had a problem with Julep polishes chipping, after I learned to apply them. For Julep, you HAVE to wrap the ends of your nails and then use their topcoat. Their topcoat causes pretty significant shrinkage, so even if you apply the color perfectly the conventional way, it'll still look like it's chipping after it dried. After I wrapped my nails, my Julep color (I'm using Avery and Paris at the moment) don't budge after applying the topcoat.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe it's these particular colors they're sending out, but I haven't had a problem with Julep polishes chipping, after I learned to apply them. For Julep, you HAVE to wrap the ends of your nails and then use their topcoat. Their topcoat causes pretty significant shrinkage, so even if you apply the color perfectly the conventional way, it'll still look like it's chipping after it dried. After I wrapped my nails, my Julep color (I'm using Avery and Paris at the moment) don't budge after applying the topcoat.
What brand top coat do you recommend if you don't mind me asking?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 15, 2013)

I actually love the Julep topcoat. That stuff dries FAST and it's super hard and shiny. Amazing stuff. Just be careful with the shrinkage issue and you'll be fine.


----------



## celticjade (Oct 15, 2013)

How does the Freedom top coat work with other brands? Has anyone tried?


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the info! I'm loving how hard and shiny the top coat is! I will be repurchasing this I think. And it dried super fast. I decided I was tired of waiting for the polish to dry fully and put the top coat on when the polish was still kinda sticky and had no problems. What do you mean when you say "wrap the nail"?


----------



## northwest22 (Oct 15, 2013)

Do the special boxes usually sell out quickly?


----------



## jenannagain (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The real question is *how* they will correct it.  I think that's going to drive who gets told about the correction.  In February, they corrected it by sending out larger wraps and thongs, but only people who complained received those larger items (I think the people who were too small for the versions sent received other things, like lip balm sent out in a previous month).  There was no reason for them to send out larger items to everyone, so they didn't.  This situation might be something they change with Stitchfix on a blanket basis but only tell those of us who complained that it's all better and how to proceed, they might get it fixed promotion-wide and send email to all subscribers about, they might work out a special deal for just the complainers to get an accessory-only option, or they might do something completely different and unrelated to Stitchfix.  

Wow - and I just sucked it up and gifted the wrap from Feb because it didn't fit.  I didn't realize they sent out larger replacements, not cool at all PopSugar.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How does the Freedom top coat work with other brands? Has anyone tried?
I use this top coat on all brands.  Freedom top coat and Sally Hansen's insta-dri are the only two I use.  For me, base coat is more important when using Julep than the top coat.  That is just a guess and check though, because it will be based on your own chemistry/nails not just polish-on-polish.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 15, 2013)

On the subject of the cookbook we got in the box...  I made the "Garlic &amp; Rosemary Cannellini Beans" for dinner tonight, and it was DELISH!  I use slightly more rosemary than it called for, doubled the garlic, added a 3rd carrot, and added some parsnips.  I also ended up using 1 can of Northern white beans (because I already had them), and thought I bought cannellini beans, but turns out I grabbed the wrong can, lol, and used a can of chick peas instead.

**A small amount (couple strips) of bacon was also added to the pan with the garlic, because my husband wanted "meat" in it... this would be good without bacon though!**

Husband HATES parsnips and carrots, and is a "meat-a-holic".  The book doesn't call for parsnips, but I love them, and since they're basically a white carrot, I thought it'd go well together.  We each ate one serving, and were full, and Mr. I hate parsnips/carrots even wants more for lunch tomorrow!  It is that good.  Quick and not expensive to make, lots of veggies and beans.

I really like how the book is based on 4 serving sizes, and that most are pretty simple, giving the cook an invitation to add stuff in if comfortable.  We're big on garlic and herbs, so I always end up adding more.  I also love that it uses everyday grocery items, not a bunch of expensive specialty store foods, oh, and the spiral binding so it lays flat!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhhh that throw! I love it! I am on  chevron kick lately. I currently have this duvet set: 



So naturally, I need a throw, too! But, I know I won't be able to afford this box...even $100 would be pushing it for me right now, but I have a feeling it will be more than that. Sadness!
Isn't the chevron throw the FFF spoiler?

I wish!! It's the Neiman Marcus box spoiler. FFF is the Gorjana scarf.


----------



## mabittle4 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ta78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Where is the swap thread? I am looking to trade for a stitch fix card too.
FYI, for those asking, the swap thread is here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138318/popugar-musthave-october-2013-swaps

It's located under the "Subscription Box Swaps Talk (Beta)" and not the "Subscription Box Swaps" section.  I couldn't find it at first because of that.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Lindsey Smith (Oct 15, 2013)

FOR ANYONE LOOKING:

I did find a $5 off FABFITFUN ..FFF... discount code... FALL BOX is still available.box is worth over $175..with the gray and pink G&amp;G scarf..soo cute!. Use this code (FBLOVE) and click the verify button to the right... it takes off 5$.  It will be 45 total instead of 50! U will see it take -5 off before submitting the order. If u are interesed please email me and I will get you a referral link.....if i get 3 to join I will get a free box Thanks!!

(Edited to remove referral link.  Not allowed per TOS.  General code (FBLOVE) may remain. -magicalmom)


----------



## alissa417 (Oct 15, 2013)

I have a $25 hello fresh code to swap for a stitch fix code, if anyone is game?


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Oct 15, 2013)

> Have any of you contacted Popsugar regarding the fact that the Stitch card can't be used by plus-sized subscribers? I'm curious if they are actually going to make any accommodations for that. I recently had to contact them about a billing issue, so I don't want to be a pest. Otherwise I would probably email them, since I do think they specifically promised that items would not be size specific. As far as the box contents go, I have to say that my favorite item is the brush. It's amazing and has totally helped me to de-friz my hair. It's worth the price of the box alone just to discover the brush. Not sure how it works since it just looks like any other brush, but its wonderful.


 I emailed them to complain about the stich fix code and because the Gorjana bracelet not fitting (also went on a tangent about how all 3 Gorjana jewelry items sent out since I've been subbed have not fit me and was sick of it). The response I got said "Thank you for your email and our apologies for the inconvenience! Please know that we are looking into a resolution and will let you know as soon as one is reached. We hope you are enjoying the rest of your box and appreciate your patience in this matter." I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 15, 2013)

Received a response from customer service about the Stitch Fix code/email I sent to them last week.  

"Thank you for your patience! We would like to stress that your feedback and feelings are extremely important to us, and please know that the sentiments you have shared will be passed along to our entire team.

Unfortunately Stitch Fix is unable to accommodate sizes over size 14, but we would like to send you a Hanky Panky thong (fits size 14-24) for this inconvenience and we do hope you enjoy it! Please let us know if you have any additional questions or concerns.

Cheers,

POPSUGAR Support"

UHM, NO!  So in my original email to them, I specifically mentioned how absurd it was sending a thong out in a previous box.  So their "solution" to sending a size specific item that shouldn't have been included.... is sending me a piece of butt floss!?!  A thong that fits a 14, is not going to fit a size 24...it is also size specific...it is something I clearly stated I thought was stupid! (I also don't wear them, they're un-hygienic)  Either the person finding the "solution" didn't read my email, or they don't give a crap...either way I'm not paying them for this kind of service.  

So, basically, they don't want to "lose" money on their end... they're willing to send a left over item wasting space on their shelves, that nobody wants in the first place.  Instead of just giving me an option of past items.. or like I basically suggested/asked for- a one-time discount on my next box, they're now losing all my future money, because I am now canceling.  This is unacceptable.  

Has anybody else that emailed them received a "solution" response yet?  Did they offer you the same thing?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Received a response from customer service about the Stitch Fix code/email I sent to them last week.  

"Thank you for your patience! We would like to stress that your feedback and feelings are extremely important to us, and please know that the sentiments you have shared will be passed along to our entire team.

Unfortunately Stitch Fix is unable to accommodate sizes over size 14, but we would like to send you a Hanky Panky thong (fits size 14-24) for this inconvenience and we do hope you enjoy it! Please let us know if you have any additional questions or concerns.

Cheers,

POPSUGAR Support"

UHM, NO!  So in my original email to them, I specifically mentioned how absurd it was sending a thong out in a previous box.  So their "solution" to sending a size specific item that shouldn't have been included.... is sending me a piece of butt floss!?!  A thong that fits a 14, is not going to fit a size 24...it is also size specific...it is something I clearly stated I thought was stupid! (I also don't wear them, they're un-hygienic)  Either the person finding the "solution" didn't read my email, or they don't give a crap...either way I'm not paying them for this kind of service.  

So, basically, they don't want to "lose" money on their end... they're willing to send a left over item wasting space on their shelves, that nobody wants in the first place.  Instead of just giving me an option of past items.. or like I basically suggested/asked for- a one-time discount on my next box, they're now losing all my future money, because I am now canceling.  This is unacceptable.  

Has anybody else that emailed them received a "solution" response yet?  Did they offer you the same thing?
that's  crazy,...


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Received a response from customer service about the Stitch Fix code/email I sent to them last week.  

"Thank you for your patience! We would like to stress that your feedback and feelings are extremely important to us, and please know that the sentiments you have shared will be passed along to our entire team.

Unfortunately Stitch Fix is unable to accommodate sizes over size 14, but we would like to send you a Hanky Panky thong (fits size 14-24) for this inconvenience and we do hope you enjoy it! Please let us know if you have any additional questions or concerns.

Cheers,

POPSUGAR Support"

UHM, NO!  So in my original email to them, I specifically mentioned how absurd it was sending a thong out in a previous box.  So their "solution" to sending a size specific item that shouldn't have been included.... is sending me a piece of butt floss!?!  A thong that fits a 14, is not going to fit a size 24...it is also size specific...it is something I clearly stated I thought was stupid! (I also don't wear them, they're un-hygienic)  Either the person finding the "solution" didn't read my email, or they don't give a crap...either way I'm not paying them for this kind of service.  

So, basically, they don't want to "lose" money on their end... they're willing to send a left over item wasting space on their shelves, that nobody wants in the first place.  Instead of just giving me an option of past items.. or like I basically suggested/asked for- a one-time discount on my next box, they're now losing all my future money, because I am now canceling.  This is unacceptable.  

Has anybody else that emailed them received a "solution" response yet?  Did they offer you the same thing?
Wow, I can't believe that's the response you got. I've been disappointed with PopSugar customer service in the past, but I had hoped this time they would try to make things right for everyone affected by the StitchFix fiasco. I really hope more people complain and they find a better solution. Or maybe more people need to cancel before PS realizes that they should value their customers regardless of what size they wear.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *secrethoarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, I can't believe that's the response you got. I've been disappointed with PopSugar customer service in the past, but I had hoped this time they would try to make things right for everyone affected by the StitchFix fiasco. I really hope more people complain and they find a better solution. Or maybe more people need to cancel before PS realizes that they should value their customers regardless of what size they wear.
I just got done canceling my account.  They just, ugh, no. lol

Then I logged into my email to confirm the cancelation email was received, and saw they scrambled to get me a response to that response I just gave them about the "solution", and they offered me the option of a beauty blender set instead.

While that new solution would technically be acceptable... I had just canceled my account, and they just left such a bad taste in my mouth already.  I don't use beauty blenders anyway.. I just told them don't worry about sending either items, because I had already just canceled.

For anybody else wanting compensation on the issue--- stick to your guns on what they offer if it isn't acceptable, looks like they're worried about losing more people and also that this stuff is posted online/talked about (something I mentioned in my response about the thong offer).


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow. I cannot believe the solutions PS are throwing out there for the Stitchfix issue. The fact that the resolution is not consistent is worrisome also. I haven't gotten my response back from them yet but if they offer me a thong..I'll be pissed. A better solution would be a card to another service or site OR Gwynnie Bee (which is sorta the plus size equivalent to Stitch fix). Ay yi yi.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 16, 2013)

I received the exact same response (and I mean *exact*) -- and here was my response to that offer (spoiler space for rantiness and length):



Spoiler



Thank you for the offer, but I already received that item as a replacement for the small thong from the February box, so I know that I do not like it (I *hate* thongs, and, honestly, I despise that box so much due to the fact that the main items were things that could only be used for sizes 14 and below that I don't even want to see anything from it.  I literally cried when I opened it because those items were pretty much completely useless to me, and it sent a very firm signal that I didn't matter as a subscriber because it didn't occur to whoever picked out those items that there might be an issue with the sizes).  What I am asking is for the curators be more considerate of the wide range of their customers' sizes so this sort of thing *does not happen in the future*.  The average American woman is a size 14, and the Stitchfix service -- and the items sent in the February box -- tops out at that size, which leaves a *lot* of your subscribers outside of the COOL FUN EXPERIENCE that these boxes are intended to provide.  


 
It's rather insulting to receive something in this box -- and, again, this was *not* the first time that this happened -- that I am specifically excluded from (*why* was there not an accessory-only option offered by Sitichfix?  Fat girls *love* accessories like scarves and earrings because *they will fit us*.  And makeup!  *Love* makeup, as my Sephora budget and constant influx of makeup from multiple indie cosmetics companies demonstrate), and it's even more insulting in this particular instance to be offered a plus-sized item that I already received as a replacement item for something that literally left me in tears the first time I received the box in which it was originally sent.  I very nearly canceled after February's box, but I stuck around thinking that this wouldn't be an issue in the future since it *did* seem like a major misstep/problem for PopSugar that would be learned form and avoided in the future, and now I'm wondering if the appearance of this card is a sign of more you-become-invisible-and-useless-at-size-14 things to come in these boxes, particularly after the introduction of the profile that included a question about sizes.
Their response:  

Quote:  We completely understand where you're coming from and sincerely apologize for this. Please know that we have really been working to ensure that instances like these do not happen again as we hate for our customers to have negative experiences with us. We would just like to assure you that we do take these issues to heart and that the customer support team will continue to work hard to avoid issues like these. We definitely do not want to send you another item that you do not want and we'd like to ensure that you receive something that you can at least enjoy. We would like to offer you the choice between the following products: *Citrus Vitabath Scrub*Henri Bendel Candle*Gorjana Scarf   We do hope we are able to make this a positive experience for you and please let us know if you have any additional questions.

I think what really annoyed me past the fact that I want nothing to do with anything from the February box (except the lip stain.  That was okay) was the fact that they took "hey, it's not cool to have size-specific things when you have plus-sized customers" and interpreted that as "hey, you should have sent out a plus-sized item," so their solution was to offer a plus-sized item.  It felt condescending:  See, we have things for everyone!  Here's a plus-sized thong!  Ugh.  Just make everything be unrelated to size.  Scarves, water bottles, nail polish, tea mugs, makeup bags, hand cream -- there are *tons* of things like that.  And if a company approaches you with a gift/discount card, make sure they offer things for all sizes or at the very least something non-size dependent.  Shoptiques is a great example:  There are clothing items, but there are also a whole lot of non-clothing options.  The StyleMint card initially bothered me until I discovered it could be used at JewelMint, too.  

And I had something else to say, but my cat is pulling his BATSHIT BUNNY routine, and I need to see what he's knocking around and digging into this time.  I swear he must have been a rat terrier in a former life.


----------



## jenannagain (Oct 16, 2013)

Random question -

Does anyone have unused Charm &amp; Chain gift cards they want to swap for Gorjana or Shoptiques?

I don't think I'm going to use mine but I will use the C&amp;C cards.

Also - have PS always swapped out the size related items when they get complaints?  I always sucked it up and re-gifted, but now I'm wishing I'd complained about the spa wrap, etc.  I really don't get why they even ask for our sizes if they don't plan on using them.  They could have subbed something out before shipping for impacted boxes and not had this issue.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 16, 2013)

So I just checked my email and I got the thong offer too... wtf?

I honestly laughed for ten minutes before trying to reply because I don't understand why a company would send a thong for my "inconvenience".


----------



## cobainrls (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I just checked my email and I got the thong offer too... wtf?

I honestly laughed for ten minutes before trying to reply because I don't understand why a company would send a thong for my "inconvenience". 
They sent me an email saying they were looking into options.


----------



## cmello (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm sure this was addressed but how long does the stitch fix verification take??


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm sure this was addressed but how long does the stitch fix verification take??
Mines took about a day


----------



## mabittle4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm sure this was addressed but how long does the stitch fix verification take??
Mine happened over night.  I did it around 3-4pm one day, and the next morning it had gone through.


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I got my box in the other day and it was just okay.  I will have to say though that my 7 year old girl was so excited by this box.  A pink bracelet for her, a pink brush, bobby pins.


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 16, 2013)

The rice krispy though was big enough for me and all my kids to share.  The 7 year old loved it, and so did the 3,2, and 1 year old.  The one year old had it all over his face with the biggest grin imaginable.  So, I will say that even though this was not a great box for me, I just turned 30 Monday, it was a great box for the family.


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I would love to see the November box with the following:

a great fall colored butter London polish

a cozy throw

a burnt rust color orange scarf ( it would go great with a simple dress, brown boots, and a jean jacket)

a pumpkin or harvest candle

some long socks that come close to the knee and could be paired with boots so that some of the sock shows


----------



## BratzFan (Oct 16, 2013)

So this might be an unpopular opinion but I don't get the stitchfix size complaints. I'm a vegetarian and didn't once think about complaining about the cookbook or treat. It's unreasonable to expect to be able to use ever single item. What I do expect are high quality items that are new and/or innovative--curated.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 16, 2013)

I guess the thong offer was bc they were trying to find something clothing related with a retail value similar to the stitch fix code? Actually the material is super stretchy and they are good thongs. I wore the regular ones through the 40 pounds i gained when preggo and now that I've lost most of that weight they still fit. I'm glad they offered a non sized option though. And that there was a choice of multiple items. As I said before up thread, they should have worked with stitch fix in advance about accessory only boxes for plus sized customers. And why doesn't stitch fix do this anyway? It sounds like there is a market for it and it's cheaper to ship!


----------



## northwest22 (Oct 16, 2013)

​


> So this might be an unpopular opinion but I don't get the stitchfix size complaints. I'm a vegetarian and didn't once think about complaining about the cookbook or treat. It's unreasonable to expect to be able to use ever single item. What I do expect are high quality items that are new and/or innovative--curated.


 I'm a vegetarian too and didn't mind the cookbook. There are recipes in there that have no meat. And if I didn't care for the treat that was just a preference thing (I don't like marshmallows.) Honestly, I don't even use makeup so those items are of no value to me either. But, I didn't take it as a personal slap in the face that there was makeup. I could use it if I chose to. I just choose not to. There is something more exclusianary about size related items. When you sign up for the boxes there is a style survey. The survey specifically states that items will not be clothing that is size specific. I took that to be factual when I signed up, and then in my very first box I get an item that I cannot use because it is sized specific. If Popsugar had taken the Abercrombie approach and said "We don't want fat people buying our boxes" I would have known not to sign up. They also would probably have lost a lot of other people's business, so they don't say that. After what I've heard about the thong debacle, they need to decide. Are they a box for women ages 24-40 or are they a box for thin women ages 24-40?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't know why people didn't try Stitch Fix anyway?

If it were me and I didn't fit the sizes. I would've just filled out a profile that states that I WANT multiple accessories and less clothing and tell them to include the clothing that would work for a larger size.  I'd request they send accessories.

I'd request they send clothing with lots of room for a range of sizing like stretchy fabrics or elastic waist bands (maxi skirts, maxi dresses, cardigans, tank tops etc., all of which I've gotten in boxes and have been too large for me, so I know they'd work for some larger sizes than they claim not to fit).  

I realize not everything in the entire box will fit or work (but I've never kept an entire box from SF EVER).  I've kept accessories from three of my fixes (two scarves and one pair of earrings) and sent back all the clothing because I didn't like it or it didn't fit.  But that's kind of the story with clothing from anywhere, mall or internet.

I guess I don't understand if you're not going to be out any money to try it, I mean why not get a box and see if you like the earrings, bracelet, necklace, scarf they send and just mail back the clothing?  That way you get an idea of what they have to offer and you may find their options just don't work for you style/material or size wise.  

No one is trying to make anyone feel bad and I don't think that was PS's intention when they included the StitchFix gift card as an extra.  

I get that size is a personal/sensitive deal for some, but in the same respects...I'm not going to use the wet brush they sent this month, but I didn't email PS complaining that they sent me a brush that won't work for my specific hair type.  I'm just going to put the brush in my friend xmas present, same could be done with the SF card if you didn't care to try it.


----------



## have2haveit (Oct 16, 2013)

The nieman marcus box is going to be 250 buckaroos..


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The nieman marcus box is going to be 250 buckaroos..
Definitely passing. At 100$, it would have been a (really very) good deal on xmas gifts. But imo the chevron throw is ugly for myself, and the rest of the items would be a toss up. Glad I'm not expending more money!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BratzFan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So this might be an unpopular opinion but I don't get the stitchfix size complaints. I'm a vegetarian and didn't once think about complaining about the cookbook or treat. It's unreasonable to expect to be able to use ever single item. What I do expect are high quality items that are new and/or innovative--curated.

It's one thing to OPT not to use an item (and as a vegetarian, you can always customize/adapt recipes to be usable to you using proteins of your choice, etc) and to be completely excluded from having the option to use something. They state they are not using size specific items specifically, so when they do they should expect people to be upset. Yes, as I do not have allergies, etc, I SHOULD be able to use every item. That doesn't mean every item should suit me or be to my taste, but I should have the option of using it if I choose to.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  _*I don't know why people didn't try Stitch Fix anyway?*_

If it were me and I didn't fit the sizes. I would've just filled out a profile that states that I WANT multiple accessories and less clothing and tell them to include the clothing that would work for a larger size.  I'd request they send accessories.

I'd request they send clothing with lots of room for a range of sizing like stretchy fabrics or elastic waist bands (maxi skirts, maxi dresses, cardigans, tank tops etc., all of which I've gotten in boxes and have been too large for me, so I know they'd work for some larger sizes than they claim not to fit).  

I realize not everything in the entire box will fit or work (but I've never kept an entire box from SF EVER).  I've kept accessories from three of my fixes (two scarves and one pair of earrings) and sent back all the clothing because I didn't like it or it didn't fit.  But that's kind of the story with clothing from anywhere, mall or internet.

I guess I don't understand if you're not going to be out any money to try it, I mean why not get a box and see if you like the earrings, bracelet, necklace, scarf they send and just mail back the clothing?  That way you get an idea of what they have to offer and you may find their options just don't work for you style/material or size wise.  

No one is trying to make anyone feel bad and I don't think that was PS's intention when they included the StitchFix gift card as an extra.  

I get that size is a personal/sensitive deal for some, but in the same respects...I'm not going to use the wet brush they sent this month, but I didn't email PS complaining that they sent me a brush that won't work for my specific hair type.  I'm just going to put the brush in my friend xmas present, same could be done with the SF card if you didn't care to try it.
It is my understanding that when they filled out the style profile and listed their size, Stitch Fix just straight up blocked the account or something, and they couldn't go back to change it. I wish I could find the quote where someone explained their experience, but this thread is too long.

Please, someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know why people didn't try Stitch Fix anyway?

If it were me and I didn't fit the sizes. I would've just filled out a profile that states that I WANT multiple accessories and less clothing and tell them to include the clothing that would work for a larger size.  I'd request they send accessories.

I'd request they send clothing with lots of room for a range of sizing like stretchy fabrics or elastic waist bands (maxi skirts, maxi dresses, cardigans, tank tops etc., all of which I've gotten in boxes and have been too large for me, so I know they'd work for some larger sizes than they claim not to fit).  

I realize not everything in the entire box will fit or work (but I've never kept an entire box from SF EVER).  I've kept accessories from three of my fixes (two scarves and one pair of earrings) and sent back all the clothing because I didn't like it or it didn't fit.  But that's kind of the story with clothing from anywhere, mall or internet.

I guess I don't understand if you're not going to be out any money to try it, I mean why not get a box and see if you like the earrings, bracelet, necklace, scarf they send and just mail back the clothing?  That way you get an idea of what they have to offer and you may find their options just don't work for you style/material or size wise.  

No one is trying to make anyone feel bad and I don't think that was PS's intention when they included the StitchFix gift card as an extra.  

I get that size is a personal/sensitive deal for some, but in the same respects...I'm not going to use the wet brush they sent this month, but I didn't email PS complaining that they sent me a brush that won't work for my specific hair type.  I'm just going to put the brush in my friend xmas present, same could be done with the SF card if you didn't care to try it.

You can't sign up if you're larger than a size 14...if you check larger, they don't let you sign up. So in order to do that, I'd have to lie about my size and risk being sent things that won't even come close to fitting anyway.


----------



## have2haveit (Oct 16, 2013)

Ill provide a link to an article I read... wow once I tell my hubby the price he will say ... heck nooooo you're not getting it. http://m.adweek.com/news/advertising-branding/popsugar-partners-neiman-marcus-luxury-subscription-box-153159


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  _*I don't know why people didn't try Stitch Fix anyway?*_

If it were me and I didn't fit the sizes. I would've just filled out a profile that states that I WANT multiple accessories and less clothing and tell them to include the clothing that would work for a larger size.  I'd request they send accessories.

I'd request they send clothing with lots of room for a range of sizing like stretchy fabrics or elastic waist bands (maxi skirts, maxi dresses, cardigans, tank tops etc., all of which I've gotten in boxes and have been too large for me, so I know they'd work for some larger sizes than they claim not to fit).  

I realize not everything in the entire box will fit or work (but I've never kept an entire box from SF EVER).  I've kept accessories from three of my fixes (two scarves and one pair of earrings) and sent back all the clothing because I didn't like it or it didn't fit.  But that's kind of the story with clothing from anywhere, mall or internet.

I guess I don't understand if you're not going to be out any money to try it, I mean why not get a box and see if you like the earrings, bracelet, necklace, scarf they send and just mail back the clothing?  That way you get an idea of what they have to offer and you may find their options just don't work for you style/material or size wise.  

No one is trying to make anyone feel bad and I don't think that was PS's intention when they included the StitchFix gift card as an extra.  

I get that size is a personal/sensitive deal for some, but in the same respects...I'm not going to use the wet brush they sent this month, but I didn't email PS complaining that they sent me a brush that won't work for my specific hair type.  I'm just going to put the brush in my friend xmas present, same could be done with the SF card if you didn't care to try it.
It is my understanding that when they filled out the style profile and listed their size, Stitch Fix just straight up blocked the account or something, and they couldn't go back to change it. I wish I could find the quote where someone explained their experience, but this thread is too long.

Please, someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Yes! If you are larger than a size 14, you are unable to sign up.

ANd as for comparing it to not using the brush, it's a little different. With the brush, you have the option of trying it, even if it ends up not working out for you or suiting you...but with a size related thing like this, if you don't fit into that size, you can't even try it.


----------



## Snolili (Oct 16, 2013)

I haven't gotten any of the NM emails. Curious about this box, tho $250 seems really steep.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BratzFan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So this might be an unpopular opinion but I don't get the stitchfix size complaints. I'm a vegetarian and didn't once think about complaining about the cookbook or treat. It's unreasonable to expect to be able to use ever single item. What I do expect are high quality items that are new and/or innovative--curated.
There web page doesn't say they will send vegetarian items, and then end up sending a product that isn't.

There web page does state that they don't send size specific items... and they did.  They sent a card, to an expensive company, that knowingly only works with certain sizes, and happens to exclude a large portion of their customer base.

It isn't really a fair comparison you bring up.  You don't _have_ to be a vegetarian, you could technically eat all the snacks they give out.  You _choose_ not to eat them, because you _choose_ to be a vegetarian.

Us ladies over a size 14 (and even some at a size 14 as posted earlier in the thread) can't help being that size the same way a person can choose their beliefs and diet.  It isn't that we don't _want_ to use the card, it is that we_ can't_, the company wont let us.  And Pop Sugar knew they wouldn't when they put the card in, as it is clearly stated all over the company's website who they'll work with.

That is why people are making a big deal out of it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 16, 2013)

Now, if stitchfix told us, upon choosing a larger size, that they are unable to send clothing in that size, but asked if I was interested in an accessories only fix? That would have been perfectly acceptable to me and I'd have been really happy to try it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It is my understanding that when they filled out the style profile and listed their size, Stitch Fix just straight up blocked the account or something, and they couldn't go back to change it. I wish I could find the quote where someone explained their experience, but this thread is too long.

Please, someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You can't sign up if you're larger than a size 14...if you check larger, they don't let you sign up. So in order to do that, I'd have to lie about my size and risk being sent things that won't even come close to fitting anyway.
I would've just rolled with size 14 or XL and done what I suggested, request more accessories. I would request a scarf AND jewelry.  Then I would've just sent back the clothing.  Or I would've emailed StitchFix and asked about an accessory option.  Not sure if that was tried, it might have, I don't remember if someone mentioned it or what the response was from SF.

Anyway, they've religiously sent me accessories in every single fix. They may not send five accessories but if they sent a couple shirts I would've just sent them back.  Not a big deal in my mind. You still get the try the service and see what it's all about.

I guess it's lying,....but I look at it as also trying to salvage something from the card if you REALLY wanted to get your use from it and couldn't or didn't want to trade/gift or to someone.  

But that's me.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 16, 2013)

> I don't know why people didn't try Stitch Fix anyway? If it were me and I didn't fit the sizes. I would've justÂ filled out a profileÂ that states that IÂ WANT multiple accessories and less clothing and tell them to include the clothing that would work for a larger size. Â I'd request they send accessories. I'd request they send clothing with lots ofÂ room for a range ofÂ sizing likeÂ stretchy fabricsÂ or elastic waist bands (maxi skirts, maxi dresses, cardigans,Â tank tops etc., all of which I've gotten in boxes and have been too large for me, so I know they'd work for some larger sizes than they claim not to fit). Â  I realize not everything in the entire box will fit or work (but I've never kept an entire box from SF EVER). Â I'veÂ kept accessories from three of my fixes (two scarves and one pair of earrings) and sent back all the clothing because I didn't like it or it didn't fit. Â But that's kind of the story with clothing from anywhere, mall or internet. I guess I don't understand if you're not going to be out any money to try it, I mean why not get a box and see if you like the earrings, bracelet, necklace, scarf they send and just mail back the clothing? Â That way you get an idea of what they have to offer and you may find their options just don't work for you style/material or size wise. Â  No one is trying to make anyone feel bad and I don't think that was PS's intention when they included the StitchFix gift card as an extra. Â  I get that size is a personal/sensitive deal for some, but in the same respects...I'm not going to useÂ the wet brush they sent this month, but I didn't email PS complaining that they sent me a brush that won't work for my specific hair type. Â I'm just going to put the brush in my friend xmas present, same could be done with the SF card if you didn't care to try it.


 If you didn't know about this and signed up using your actual size and measurements, they basically lock you out. You can't go back and change the information, and you can't ask for more accessories. You just get a "too bad, so sad, no Stitchfix for you." And *that* is the problem. And it sounded like they were verifying whether you were a PopSugar subscriber (which I specifically asked about, and that question was ignored), so, based on the information we had, you *can't* pass it along (it sounds like they might now be saying they're just verifying that the code hasn't been used yet, which, what? Every other company I can think of that uses this sort of system can instantly verify that). And no amount of elastic or stretch is going to make a skirt intended for a size 14 fit me, much like a size 4 won't fit a size 14.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It is my understanding that when they filled out the style profile and listed their size, Stitch Fix just straight up blocked the account or something, and they couldn't go back to change it. I wish I could find the quote where someone explained their experience, but this thread is too long.

Please, someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You can't sign up if you're larger than a size 14...if you check larger, they don't let you sign up. So in order to do that, I'd have to lie about my size and risk being sent things that won't even come close to fitting anyway.
I would've just rolled with size 14 or XL and done what I suggested, request more accessories. I would request a scarf AND jewelry.  Then I would've just sent back the clothing.  Or I would've emailed StitchFix and asked about an accessory option.  Not sure if that was tried, it might have, I don't remember if someone mentioned it or what the response was from SF.

Anyway, they've religiously sent me accessories in every single fix. They may not send five accessories but if they sent a couple shirts I would've just sent them back.  Not a big deal in my mind. You still get the try the service and see what it's all about.

I guess it's lying,....but I look at it as also trying to salvage something from the card if you REALLY wanted to get your use from it and couldn't or didn't want to trade/gift or to someone.  

But that's me.  


But if you've never used the site before, you don't know if something like that (requesting more accessories, etc) is an option. I know I didn't. The sign up page asks only about dress size...it doesn't even indicate that they do accessories at that point.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 16, 2013)

> But if you've never used the site before, you don't know if something like that (requesting more accessories, etc) is an option. I know I didn't. The sign up page asks only about dress size...it doesn't even indicate that they do accessories at that point.


 *And* they list a plus-sized option on that page, which led me to believe that they *did* deign to allow larger subscribers until I read the experiences here.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I would've just rolled with size 14 or XL and done what I suggested, request more accessories. I would request a scarf AND jewelry.  Then I would've just sent back the clothing.  Or I would've emailed StitchFix and asked about an accessory option.  Not sure if that was tried, it might have, I don't remember if someone mentioned it or what the response was from SF.

Anyway, they've religiously sent me accessories in every single fix. They may not send five accessories but if they sent a couple shirts I would've just sent them back.  Not a big deal in my mind. You still get the try the service and see what it's all about.

I guess it's lying,....but I look at it as also trying to salvage something from the card if you REALLY wanted to get your use from it and couldn't or didn't want to trade/gift or to someone.  

But that's me.  
What meaganola said above. They verify if you're a POPSUGAR subscriber, so unless you have two MustHave subscriptions, you wouldn't have another email associated with a subscription to use. If you initially don't know they're going to completely lock you out once you enter your real size, there's literally nothing you can do.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The nieman marcus box is going to be 250 buckaroos..
Ouch, that's going to hurt my bank account. I have so little self control when it comes to these boxes!


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 16, 2013)

Well I just ordered the NM box. I held out for a whole 7 minutes!

I doubt they'll sell out very quickly though, with such a hefty price tag. But I'm super excited about this. I'm hoping for some cute winter accessories and holiday inspired home items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
But if you've never used the site before, you don't know if something like that (requesting more accessories, etc) is an option. I know I didn't. The sign up page asks only about dress size...it doesn't even indicate that they do accessories at that point.
I just tried it and you can still log into your account and fill out a style profile.  I'd try that, then email SF and ask for the largest of whatever they've got and send multiple cute accessories.  It's worth a shot, they might stick to the 0-14 size "policy" or whatever they want to call it, but if enough folks email, maybe they'll consider an accessories only option?  Worth a shot, at least.  Probably would take the same amount of effort as writing PS an email, no?

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you didn't know about this and signed up using your actual size and measurements, they basically lock you out. You can't go back and change the information, and you can't ask for more accessories. You just get a "too bad, so sad, no Stitchfix for you." And *that* is the problem. And it sounded like they were verifying whether you were a PopSugar subscriber (which I specifically asked about, and that question was ignored), so, based on the information we had, you *can't* pass it along (it sounds like they might now be saying they're just verifying that the code hasn't been used yet, which, what? Every other company I can think of that uses this sort of system can instantly verify that). And no amount of elastic or stretch is going to make a skirt intended for a size 14 fit me, much like a size 4 won't fit a size 14.
Did anyone try to reach out to SF either on email or FB about modifying your profile to fit their sizes?  Knowing what we know now, I'd say it's worth trying to salvage a box with some accessories, if they'd go for it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What meaganola said above. They verify if you're a POPSUGAR subscriber, so unless you have two MustHave subscriptions, you wouldn't have another email associated with a subscription to use. If you initially don't know they're going to completely lock you out once you enter your real size, there's literally nothing you can do.
I think we determined that they're verifying code use, not PS sub status, or I think that's what was said earlier, no?

I still think an email to SF to ask about going back and modifying your profile or asking about accessories only box option is worth trying, if you're still interested in using the giftcard,  Takes about the same effort as emailing PS.  

I'm not trying to argue the size issue, I get it and no one wants a thong as a solution, no matter what size your ass is, they're uncomfortable as shit in my opinion.  

I'm just trying to offer suggestions for those who want to really try to get some use of the card and don't want to gift/trade or sell the card.

SF might still come back and say sorry our company our rules but....ya never know.


----------



## jenniferrose (Oct 16, 2013)

This was posted by @marybbryant a page or so back. Just to clarify the popsugar subscriber/stitch fix use:

Quote: Originally Posted by *tessak* 


  Apologies if I missed this, but has anyone traded their StitchFix card to a non-subscriber and checked that the person was able to use it? I am a former-but-not-current subscriber interested in trading for them but I saw that StitchFix may be verifying emails with PopSugar and I would not pass that test!
This may have been posted before, and I missed it.

I emailed Stitch Fix and told them that I would not be using the card, and asked if someone who doesn't sub to Pop Sugar could use, and was told that its not a problem - anyone can use the card.

When people received messages stating the card is being "verified" it means they are verifying that its a valid card and hasn't been used yet.  They are not verifying email addresses with Pop Sugar.


----------



## Christy327 (Oct 16, 2013)

How much is a regular stitchfix?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was posted by @marybbryant a page or so back. Just to clarify the popsugar subscriber/stitch fix use:

This may have been posted before, and I missed it.

I emailed Stitch Fix and told them that I would not be using the card, and asked if someone who doesn't sub to Pop Sugar could use, and was told that its not a problem - anyone can use the card.

When people received messages stating the card is being "verified" it means they are verifying that its a valid card and hasn't been used yet.  They are not verifying email addresses with Pop Sugar.
thanks!


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How much is a regular stitchfix?
There is no exact price but the average I have seen is $60 per item and they send you 5 items per fix.


----------



## trin0183 (Oct 16, 2013)

The NM special edition box is for sale!  Should someone start a separate thread?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am not sure how.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 16, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138351/popsugar-neiman-marcus-collaboration-spoilers

(edited to fix link, it was showing up incorrectly! -magicalmom)


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Oct 16, 2013)

> So this might be an unpopular opinion but I don't get the stitchfix size complaints. I'm a vegetarian and didn't once think about complaining about the cookbook or treat. It's unreasonable to expect to be able to use ever single item. What I do expect are high quality items that are new and/or innovative--curated.


 My whole issue with the Stitch Fix sizing situation is that Popsugar specifically says that they will not send out sized items. If the website did not say that then subscribers who are plus size would have to weigh the pros and cons and know that getting something that doesn't fit is a possibility. If that were the case it would still suck that it didn't fit but I would just trade the code and not even think to email about it. To me this is like if Popsugar said they would only send out vegan friendly treats and then they sent a gift card to a restaurant that only serves steaks. While it doesn't directly break their word the intent is still the same. Personally I think Popsugar needs to stop sending sized items, send non sized things instead to people marked plus size, or take the section that says they will not send out sized items off their FAQ.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 16, 2013)

On the sized items thing, it depends on what they mean. I interpret that as they aren't going to send a box with a tshirt in it and various random sizes or all of the same size.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 16, 2013)

> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138351/popsugar-neiman-marcus-collaboration-spoilers (edited to fix link, it was showing up incorrectly!Â -magicalmom)


 Thank you! I was trying to edit on my iPad and it was giving me all kinds of trouble.


----------



## BratzFan (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah, I guess I was expecting some "one-size-fits-most" items so the stitchfix, rachel zoe ring, bracelet, etc. don't come as a suprise to me. Popsugar does specifically state it doesn't customize boxes.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 16, 2013)

> My whole issue with the Stitch Fix sizing situation is that Popsugar specifically says that they will not send out sized items. If the website did not say that then subscribers who are plus size would have to weigh the pros and cons and know that getting something that doesn't fit is a possibility. If that were the case it would still suck that it didn't fit but I would just trade the code and not even think to email about it. To me this is like if Popsugar said they would only send out vegan friendly treats and then they sent a gift card to a restaurant that only serves steaks. While it doesn't directly break their word the intent is still the same. Personally I think Popsugar needs to stop sending sized items, send non sized things instead to people marked plus size, or take the section that says they will not send out sized items off their FAQ.


 But doesn't stitch fix also send accessories? I've never used stitch fix and I don't know what type of accessories they send if they do, but if it's a scarf, or something like that,couldn't those items be used by anyone? Again, I don't know what types of accessories they send, so someone please correct me if the stitch fix card is wholly unusable to some. I just don't see a gift card as size specific if there are offerings for everyone. Sending the thong was another issue, but a gift card isn't the same thing to me. Like in your example, if I was a vegan and was given a gift card to a steak restaurant it would suck but there's always the salad option.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Oct 16, 2013)

> But doesn't stitch fix also send accessories? I've never used stitch fix and I don't know what type of accessories they send if they do, but if it's a scarf, or something like that,couldn't those items be used by anyone? Again, I don't know what types of accessories they send, so someone please correct me if the stitch fix card is wholly unusable to some. I just don't see a gift card as size specific if there are offerings for everyone. Sending the thong was another issue, but a gift card isn't the same thing to me. Like in your example, if I was a vegan and was given a gift card to a steak restaurant it would suck but there's always the salad option.


 That's the issue if you fill out your stich fix profile with the correct info where it asks if you're plus sized I locks you out and tells you they don't offer any options for plus sized women. It never gives you the option to choose just accessories AND once you've put in your info you can't use that same email address to try to edit your size options down to a size they do offer.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BratzFan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I guess I was expecting some "one-size-fits-most" items so the stitchfix, rachel zoe ring, bracelet, etc. don't come as a suprise to me. Popsugar does specifically state it doesn't customize boxes.
Not everything will fit everyone. The  Rachel Zoe knot ring was to big for me.    The pink bracelet falls off If I wear it its not adjustable. Maybe its time popsugar  did away with things that you need to be a certain size for.  Seem like every month there is a problem


----------



## s112095 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's the issue if you fill out your stich fix profile with the correct info where it asks if you're plus sized I locks you out and tells you they don't offer any options for plus sized women. It never gives you the option to choose just accessories AND once you've put in your info you can't use that same email address to try to edit your size options down to a size they do offer.
The whole you can't use the same e-mail address is weird to me. What if one looses weight and decides to try you can't? Just weird to me


----------



## wurly (Oct 16, 2013)

Where can I go to post my codes for trade? So not interested in Stitchfix. Really intrigued by Shoptiques.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Oct 17, 2013)

Just cancelled my PSMH.  I get that some of you have been loving the past boxes -- myself, not so much.  The items have all been relegated to my 'gift' closet and quite frankly, I went into it this past weekend to see what could be gifted for christmas and was apalled at JUST HOW MUCH of my popsugar items were in there.  It's absurd.  

So, undoubtedly this next month will be fab for the rest of you --  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just can't justify complying with a price increase on a box that I'm not 100% in love with.  Add to that their HORRID customer service and I'M DONE!  

Best of luck to the rest of you!!!  I'll be lurking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindseyJ (Oct 17, 2013)

I should be getting my box today, Finally! I'm so excited! I've already told my three year old daughter that we're getting a new brush and new nail polish and she cant wait! Haha. I told her about the brush because I'm hoping it will help me with her crazy hair. It tangles so easily and she hates for me to brush it. And sometimes I feel like she likes nail polish more than I do! I'm also excited about getting the cookbook today because I normally do my grocery shopping on Thursday evening so I might have time to find a recipe or two to try this week before I go. Now I'm just waiting until its time for me to be able to pick it up at my post office this afternoon...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My whole issue with the Stitch Fix sizing situation is that Popsugar specifically says that they will not send out sized items. If the website did not say that then subscribers who are plus size would have to weigh the pros and cons and know that getting something that doesn't fit is a possibility. If that were the case it would still suck that it didn't fit but I would just trade the code and not even think to email about it.


To me this is like if Popsugar said they would only send out vegan friendly treats and then they sent a gift card to a restaurant that only serves steaks. While it doesn't directly break their word the intent is still the same.


Personally I think Popsugar needs to stop sending sized items, send non sized things instead to people marked plus size, or take the section that says they will not send out sized items off their FAQ.
PS took the "Do you need my size?" question off their FAQs.

Not sure when it came off, but it's no longer on the page, that I could see.

I don't remember the exact wordings of the FAQ or response but I don't recall it specifically saying that they would never send out a sized item(s).

From what I recall, they've always sent "sized" items (since I've been a subscriber): socks, bracelets, watches, robes, thongs, rings, necklaces, hats, and so on that all could have fit issues for some subscribers.  

I think they realize not every single person will fit every item they send, however I think they'll continue to send these type of items and others in future boxes.  

    

Regarding the SF gift card, I think it's a crummy situation, PS could have or should have worked a deal with SF to allow those who lock out due to size to be offered an accessories only box.

I think it's worth giving constructive feedback to SF to see how many subscribers they could stand to gain by expanding their offerings to include sizes over 14 or offering an accessories box option to their line up.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Oct 17, 2013)

> PS took theÂ "Do you need my size?" question off their FAQs. Not sure when it came off, but it's no longer on the page, that I could see. I don't remember the exact wordings of the FAQ or response but I don't recall it specifically saying that they would never send out a sized item(s). From what I recall, they've always sent "sized" items (since I've been a subscriber):Â socks, bracelets, watches, robes, thongs, rings, necklaces, hats, and so on that all could have fit issues for some subscribers. Â  I think they realize not every single person will fit every item they send, however I think they'll continue to send these type of items and others in future boxes. Â  I would say knowing this, I think we can assumeÂ they'll continue to regularly send "sized" items. Â Â Â  Regarding the SF gift card, I think it's a crummy situation,Â PS could have or should have worked a deal with SF to allow those who lock out due to size to be offered an accessories only box. I think it's worthÂ giving constructive feedback toÂ SF to see how many subscribers they could stand to gain by expanding their offerings to include sizes over 14 or offering an accessories box option to their line up. Â


 Definitely after I emailed them last Friday because I double checked before I emailed complaining. Between the price increase and the sizing issues I think Popsugar and I may take a break after Christmas(I love Christmas so much I can't help but stay subbed until then)


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 17, 2013)

I think part of the disappointment is... that I actually wanted to try stitch fix. Like I wanted to see what kind of clothes they would send. I shouldn't have to ask them to customize a box full of accessories because PopSugar sent me a card out of the size range they offer.


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think part of the disappointment is... that I actually wanted to try stitch fix. Like I wanted to see what kind of clothes they would send. I shouldn't have to ask them to customize a box full of accessories because PopSugar sent me a card out of the size range they offer. 
For you +size gals out there, there is a service that does something similar called Gwynnie Bee. There are different price points depending on how many articles of clothing you decide to have sent to you. Unlike Stitchfix, you choose what clothes you want sent to you to try. It's basically like renting clothing, with the option to buy. Gwynnie has a FB page and I'm tempted to try it b/c they post some really cute ensembles on their page.


----------



## Snolili (Oct 17, 2013)

I've been trying some of the recipies in the cookbook -- and they seem to be both easy and good, two things I value in a recipie, since I'm tired when I come home from work and want to cook something quickly that the fam will like. This isn't a cookbook I'd normally buy, and I find the tone a little off-putting, but I am enjoying trying out new ideas.


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Snolili* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been trying some of the recipies in the cookbook -- and they seem to be both easy and good, two things I value in a recipie, since I'm tired when I come home from work and want to cook something quickly that the fam will like. This isn't a cookbook I'd normally buy, and I find the tone a little off-putting, but I am enjoying trying out new ideas. 

I'm just wondering if you could elaborate a bit on what you mean by this. I haven't been to the post office to pick up my October box yet so I haven't had a chance to look at the cookbook yet.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 17, 2013)

So I decided to extend my Popsugar subscription with them for 3 months &amp; then cancel after that.

I really hope to see some improvement with the higher price. 

But who knows...but I am hoping for the best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greenflipflops (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *penny13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was disappointed by the box and wrote in, as I suggest people should if they were unhappy as well. For me the disappointment is not about getting things I don't want - there will always be things in boxes I don't like, and they make great gifts! - it's more about things that just shouldn't be in there in the first place.  I tried to be positive at the end, I hope they listen! My letter:

Hi PopSugar,


 I've heard that a lot of people have expressed their disappointment to you over the October box, and I just wanted to add my voice to their chorus. I can appreciate how hard it must be to get these boxes together, but this was the worst I've gotten from you, and was mostly a complete disappointment.

The NYX is completely inappropriate, in my mind, for this kind of high end box (or at least a box that bills itself as such) - I can get NYX at target on sale, at Nordstrom Rack on discount, at Ulta cheaply, etc. I would rather have one nice makeup product from you than a whole bunch stuff from a low end brand. The bobby pins also seemed like a bit of a reach, and possibly a little young, but I can understand how it must be hard to pick a hair product that might appeal to the masses. As for the rest of the products, they are all fine, but nothing I would ever consider buying myself (well, except for the rice krispie treat - brilliant.)

Finally, while can I fit into StitchFix's clothing, I'm rather horrified that Popsugar would be insensitive enough to send out something that can't be used by everyone due to size restrictions. As I'm sure you know, many women put enough pressure on themselves when it comes to their weight and appearance; they don't need a reminder that they might be considered different by being left out of something that should be fun and positive like a subscription box.

I hope that you take the feedback I know you're getting from subscribers seriously, especially considering the price hike in the future. On that topic, I never got an email or any kind of notice from Popsugar regarding that change (or of the upcoming collaboration box), so I suggest you all might want to work on communication with subscribers.

I truly believe Popsugar has the potential to be great, and past boxes have shown this. I think you're all taking people being upset seriously, and I know everyone appreciates it. You guys can make this all better - as a vote of confidence, today I extended my subscription. Please don't let us down!

Thanks for listening, and hope you're all having a nice week.

 
I don't see anything wrong with the NYX makeup..I don't discriminate against makeup brands just because they're found in drugstores instead of a Sephora or a fancy department store. If it works well, it works well. In the end, the total value of this month's box is still much higher than what we paid for.


----------



## RebeccaR (Oct 17, 2013)

I've used the cookbook now a few times. My favorite so far are the Roasted Sweet Potato Coins.  They went really well with another face - Pretzel coated chicken bites from EmilyBites.


----------



## alliekers (Oct 17, 2013)

My favorite item in this box is the cookbook. It came at just the right time for me and my attitude of "I am too tired to cook" or "I have no time to cook" lately. I have always enjoyed cooking but usually talk myself out of it. This book is so easy and quick there is really no excuse not to. I made both the slow cooker lasagna and the lemon ricotta pancakes. Both delicious.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 17, 2013)

My box just arrived! (I had been wait listed so it went out later.) I love it!! I love everything except the NYX makeup (as anticipated). Yay!!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't see anything wrong with the NYX makeup..I don't discriminate against makeup brands just because they're found in drugstores instead of a Sephora or a fancy department store. If it works well, it works well. In the end, the total value of this month's box is still much higher than what we paid for.
Except, it didn't work well. There are drugstore eye shadows that are super pigmented and the quality is very high, but this palette was a disappointment. It's a $7 palette that feels like a $3 palette, but that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## plumplant (Oct 17, 2013)

Like I've said a few pages ago.. NYX in my $10 Ipsy bag is something I can stomach (even expect), but not in my $35 Popsugar box. I don't subscribe to get drugstore makeup and as seen on tv hair brushes.


----------



## natashaia (Oct 17, 2013)

> My favorite item in this box is the cookbook. It came at just the right time for me and my attitude of "I am too tired to cook" or "I have no time to cook" lately. I have always enjoyed cooking but usually talk myself out of it. This book is so easy and quick there is really no excuse not to. I made both the slow cooker lasagna and the lemon ricotta pancakes. Both delicious.Â


 That sounds delicious. I need to look at this before going grocery shopping this weekend.


----------



## LindseyJ (Oct 18, 2013)

I got my box today and made the apple cider pork chops and roasted cauliflower and sage! Both were easy, fast and delicious! The brush worked great on my daughters had so I'm happy with that. The rice krispies treat was amazing, as I figured it would be. I haven't tried the blue julep yet because I just did my nails last night, but the swatch looked nice. I love the bracelet, but its a little big for my wrist. I've got to kind of wrap the end a little to make it tighter, but it will work. I kind of like everything in this box. No real complaints this month!


----------



## mabittle4 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I should be getting my box today, Finally! I'm so excited! I've already told my three year old daughter that we're getting a new brush and new nail polish and she cant wait! Haha. I told her about the brush because I'm hoping it will help me with her crazy hair. It tangles so easily and she hates for me to brush it. And sometimes I feel like she likes nail polish more than I do! I'm also excited about getting the cookbook today because I normally do my grocery shopping on Thursday evening so I might have time to find a recipe or two to try this week before I go. Now I'm just waiting until its time for me to be able to pick it up at my post office this afternoon...
The brush works GREAT on my daughter's hair.  She's 2.5 and has waist-length, very tangle-prone hair.  It blows through it in like 3 strokes.  I LOVE it!!


----------



## LindseyJ (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mabittle4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The brush works GREAT on my daughter's hair.  She's 2.5 and has waist-length, very tangle-prone hair.  It blows through it in like 3 strokes.  I LOVE it!!
Yes! That's what my daughter's is like! She actually wanted to brush her own hair this morning!

I was looking at my bracelet again this morning and it looks like its missing a couple of beads. Anyone have this issue with theirs? Its not a big deal, but i have some slight OCD tendencies sometimes and things like this just annoy me, lol.


----------



## LindseyJ (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm not sure how good you can see, but this is what I'm talking about with the missing beads.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 18, 2013)

> I'm not sure how good you can see, but this is what I'm talking about with the missing beads.Â


 I would contact ps and let them know. Maybe they have extras in stock and can send you a replacement.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I'm not sure how good you can see, but this is what I'm talking about with the missing beads. 
Agreed; that is missing beads. I second the suggestion to contact PS!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 18, 2013)

> Yes! That's what my daughter's is like! She actually wanted to brush her own hair this morning! I was looking at my bracelet again this morning and it looks like its missing a couple of beads. Anyone have this issue with theirs? Its not a big deal, but i have some slight OCD tendencies sometimes and things like this just annoy me, lol.Â


 That would make me nuts as well. I'd contact them for sure!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 18, 2013)

They are really good about sending replacement items


----------



## LindseyJ (Oct 18, 2013)

I contacted them and they replied in about an hour apologizing saying they would send me a replacement! I was very surprised that the reply was that quick. This is the first time I've had an issue with an item and have had to deal with their customer service, but I'm happy with them.


----------



## klotto (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi, I am in the group of plus-size that cannot use the Stitchfix gift card, however, I do not have a trade list.  Does someone want to trade or buy from me? Thank you!


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 18, 2013)

> Hi, I am in the group of plus-size that cannot use the Stitchfix gift card, however, I do not have a trade list. Â Does someone want to trade or buy from me? Thank you!


I've got the charm and chain and Gorjana cards...


----------



## ashleygo (Oct 18, 2013)

Anyone still have Stitch Fix codes? I have a shoptiques code if anyone is interested.


----------



## annifer (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone still have Stitch Fix codes? I have a shoptiques code if anyone is interested. 
I still have my Stitch Fix code that I will not use it.  I would like a shoptiques one.


----------



## ashleygo (Oct 18, 2013)

sounds good I'll message you


----------



## s112095 (Oct 18, 2013)

Code is claimed


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2013)

My box will be here tomorrow, and I'll also have a Stitch Fix code up for grabs, if anyone is still looking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Code has been claimed!


----------



## klotto (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi, I no longer have the Stichfix card.  Thank you for all the responses!


----------



## annifer (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't have my Stitch Fix card anymore either.


----------



## chocolatte (Oct 19, 2013)

Is there stillÂ anyone that wants to trade their stitch fix card? I have a gorjana and griffin $25 gift card I just got in my FFF box that I don't want. PM me if interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LucysKeeper (Oct 19, 2013)

I know there is a swap board here:https://www.makeuptalk.com/groups/show/37/subscription-box-swaps-talk-beta


----------



## GirlWithGloves (Oct 20, 2013)

So who else is considering unsubscribing at this point?

Any other boxes to consider that supply better/nicer options?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 20, 2013)

So, I took the Crispycake to work with me and we devoured it...I need more of those! I was expecting to hate it because I hate the packaged rice crispy treats...they have some weird flavor to them...but this one was awesome!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I took the Crispycake to work with me and we devoured it...I need more of those! I was expecting to hate it because I hate the packaged rice crispy treats...they have some weird flavor to them...but this one was awesome!
The treat was unexpectedly awesome. After I finished it I started contemplating ordering more ...


----------



## Babs28 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The treat was unexpectedly awesome. After I finished it I started contemplating ordering more ... 
Me too.  I brought it to a meeting intending to share it and it just kept getting smaller and smaller and I kept not offering it to anyone!  it was YUMMY!!


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 20, 2013)

> So who else is considering unsubscribing at this point? Any other boxes to consider that supply better/nicer options?


 I am canceling it. I am subbed out, and my seasonsbox has also been a let down. I am gonna take a few months off and then might consider something in the spring.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 20, 2013)

Finally, the box changed over to Dec box if you buy now. I had a 3 month sub that ended with November. I just renewed &amp; bought a 3 month sub with the $10 off promo code (squad10)- grand total came to $90 including tax- totally worth $30 a month. I've been a member since the beginning &amp; I've always paid around $28-30 for a box- if there's not another promo when my sub expires, I may be out... I've always been lucky to find codes..


----------



## natashaia (Oct 20, 2013)

did you have to create a new account? i couldnt use squad 10


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 20, 2013)

I wanted to resub for a lot longer period but popsugar wouldn't extend my sub since it wasn't active, which would mean I would get at least one dupe box (december). Since I doubt they will sell out of Dec before the nov 4 deadline for the price increase, I would have to depend on someone buying the november box off of me, which I don't want to even try. Too many variables. =o( Oh well, they don't want my money.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The treat was unexpectedly awesome. After I finished it I started contemplating ordering more ... 
Me too.  I brought it to a meeting intending to share it and it just kept getting smaller and smaller and I kept not offering it to anyone!  it was YUMMY!!

Right, I'm so glad I took it to work, because if I opened it at home I'm confident I'd have eaten the whole thing myself, ha...


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 21, 2013)

> Right, I'm so glad I took it to work, because if I opened it at home I'm confident I'd have eaten the whole thing myself, ha...


 I'm totally guilty... I ate the whole thing while looking at the other contents of the box. Lmfao. But in my defense, if I wouldn't have eaten it all right away, my boyfriend would have gotten to it and ate it all.


----------



## missemiee (Oct 21, 2013)

> I'm totally guilty... I ate the whole thing while looking at the other contents of the box. Lmfao. But in my defense, if I wouldn't have eaten it all right away, my boyfriend would have gotten to it and ate it all.


 I ate the whole thing, well pretty much...by myself. My husband was like "are you seriously almost finished with that thing?! It was huge!!" I told him not to judge me and I'd give him the last bite. Now he wants me to make Rice Krispy treats for my lack of sharing. LOL. Whatever, it's my subscription box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm totally guilty... I ate the whole thing while looking at the other contents of the box. Lmfao. But in my defense, if I wouldn't have eaten it all right away, my boyfriend would have gotten to it and ate it all.
I ate the whole thing, well pretty much...by myself. My husband was like "are you seriously almost finished with that thing?! It was huge!!" I told him not to judge me and I'd give him the last bite. Now he wants me to make Rice Krispy treats for my lack of sharing. LOL. Whatever, it's my subscription box. 
No shame...tell him to get his own goodie box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 21, 2013)

> No shame...tell him to get his own goodie box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 If my bf starts catching on that there's more than beauty products in my boxes, I'm probably gonna have to start making sure I'm home to intercept my packages before he can tear them open. Haha. I got him a couple manly subs for his bday... But that's not until the end of November, so he will just have to wait!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 21, 2013)

> did you have to create a new account? i couldnt use squad 10


 Yes- I had to open a new account under a new email address.


----------



## LindseyJ (Oct 21, 2013)

Anyone that has had replacement items shipped know if I'll get a tracking or anything for the bracelet or if it will just show up in my mailbox one day?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 21, 2013)

> Anyone that has had replacement items shipped know if I'll get a tracking or anything for the bracelet or if it will just show up in my mailbox one day?


 The replacements I have received in prior months have just shown up with no tracking.


----------



## LindseyJ (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The replacements I have received in prior months have just shown up with no tracking.
Okay, thanks.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 21, 2013)

I was struck with a sudden craving for another crispycake. I went to the website to order. They had a 15% off coupon for PopSugar!! I put about $25 of items in my cart and got the discount but then I calculated shipping ... it's a minimum of $12. Nooooo!!!!!!


----------



## LindseyJ (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was struck with a sudden craving for another crispycake. I went to the website to order. They had a 15% off coupon for PopSugar!! I put about $25 of items in my cart and got the discount but then I calculated shipping ... it's a minimum of $12. Nooooo!!!!!! 



 
Ugh, I hate high shipping costs! I already told my boyfriend to get me about 20 different ones for Christmas, haha! I seriously loved that thing! My kids got most of mine, but i did get enough to fall in love.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was struck with a sudden craving for another crispycake. I went to the website to order. They had a 15% off coupon for PopSugar!! I put about $25 of items in my cart and got the discount but then I calculated shipping ... it's a minimum of $12. Nooooo!!!!!! 




Their shipping is crazy!


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't see anything wrong with the NYX makeup..I don't discriminate against makeup brands just because they're found in drugstores instead of a Sephora or a fancy department store. If it works well, it works well. In the end, the total value of this month's box is still much higher than what we paid for.
Do you feel that sometimes the items are labeled at an outrageous retail value to give us the sense of getting a great bargain? I mean seriously who pays $12 for 6 bobby pins. ( I think that is what they were on the website, or maybe more?). The bracelet, albeit it was for Breast Cancer awareness and all of the proceeds went to breast cancer awareness, was retailed at $45!!!!!! That seems a little outrageous and who payed for that since we only payed $35 for our box. Anyways, just my opinion.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you feel that sometimes the items are labeled at an outrageous retail value to give us the sense of getting a great bargain? I mean seriously who pays $12 for 6 bobby pins. ( I think that is what they were on the website, or maybe more?). The bracelet, albeit it was for Breast Cancer awareness and all of the proceeds went to breast cancer awareness, was retailed at $45!!!!!! That seems a little outrageous and who payed for that since we only payed $35 for our box. Anyways, just my opinion. 
The retail values are hugely inflated. I would put the real value of the box right at the cost, or just above. So when you think about it, you could pay the same amount of money at other stores for things you actually want. The more I think about this month, the more I'm glad they didn't want my money to re-up my sub for a year.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you feel that sometimes the items are labeled at an outrageous retail value to give us the sense of getting a great bargain? I mean seriously who pays $12 for 6 bobby pins. ( I think that is what they were on the website, or maybe more?). The bracelet, albeit it was for Breast Cancer awareness and all of the proceeds went to breast cancer awareness, was retailed at $45!!!!!! That seems a little outrageous and who payed for that since we only payed $35 for our box. Anyways, just my opinion. 

I think a lot of companies put a high value on their items so when they're "discounted" it feels like a better deal. Julep instantly comes to mind for this, in my opinion. Don't get me wrong, I love Julep and I think most of their products are solid in terms of quality....but they are also so expensive! 

I agree with you that the $45 bracelet price tag is pretty ridiculous, but at least 100% of profits goes to breast cancer research. Assuming Julep only paid a tiny fraction of $45, all the profit (regardless of price) still went to a good cause. I do think the price is inflated, but I can forgive Gorjana for that because they're essentially just encouraging people to donate.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't see anything wrong with the NYX makeup..I don't discriminate against makeup brands just because they're found in drugstores instead of a Sephora or a fancy department store. If it works well, it works well. In the end, the total value of this month's box is still much higher than what we paid for.
Do you feel that sometimes the items are labeled at an outrageous retail value to give us the sense of getting a great bargain? I mean seriously who pays $12 for 6 bobby pins. ( I think that is what they were on the website, or maybe more?). The bracelet, albeit it was for Breast Cancer awareness and all of the proceeds went to breast cancer awareness, was retailed at $45!!!!!! That seems a little outrageous and who payed for that since we only payed $35 for our box. Anyways, just my opinion. 


A lot of the prices are higher than what I'd pay for an item...but the retail prices are not  set by Popsugar. Jane Tran bobby pins, etc. have been that price all along (and yes, I have bought them before!), Gorjana jewelry is also always fairly high, etc. Popsugar picks items, but they do not manufacture them or set the prices. So the high prices have nothing to do with wanting you to think you got a great bargain. The companies overcharge to make their items feel luxurious, in my opinion!

Also, with sub boxes, they do NOT pay retail price for the items in boxes, companies either give products for free or at a very reduced cost to sub companies in exchange for the exposure they get from sending out their items...its actually a brilliant marketing move to participate in a box!


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, with sub boxes, they do NOT pay retail price for the items in boxes, companies either give products for free or at a very reduced cost to sub companies in exchange for the exposure they get from sending out their items...its actually a brilliant marketing move to participate in a box!

Yes! I think that's why subscription boxes are so popular...it's kind of a win for everyone involved, if the price is right. The sub company gets the bulk price and passes the savings onto the customer. 

I assume that's why Birchbox took off so quickly; it's such a perfect idea. Birchbox gets the samples for free, or for a really really low price. The participating companies are getting their products out there and reaching potential customers. The customer is receiving new stuff to try, and is usually getting more product than what they paid for. Win-win-win!

I think the over-inflation can be a little annoying if the company has their own sub service (like Julep). Sure, they say the Mask Noir is $32 and the Kajal Eyeliner is worth $22, but I would much rather buy a mask from Origins and an eyeliner from Urban Decay for cheaper. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## celticjade (Oct 21, 2013)

> Anyone that has had replacement items shipped know if I'll get a tracking or anything for the bracelet or if it will just show up in my mailbox one day?
> 
> 
> > (Sorry, I'm having issues doing this on my phone.) I just got my bracelet today! The original was 6" not 7". With this being my first box I was so deflated holding the tiny thing in my hand!! I contacted Customer service on Oct. 9, and they responded back on Oct. 10th that they were sending me a new one. It came sooner then I thought :0)
> ...


----------



## LindseyJ (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone that has had replacement items shipped know if I'll get a tracking or anything for the bracelet or if it will just show up in my mailbox one day? Quote: 

(Sorry, I'm having issues doing this on my phone.)

I just got my bracelet today! The original was 6" not 7". With this being my first box I was so deflated holding the tiny thing in my hand!!

I contacted Customer service on Oct. 9, and they responded back on Oct. 10th that they were sending me a new one. It came sooner then I thought :0)





Oh, and they didn't send me tracking or anything. I didn't know it had already shipped.
I wish they had sent me that small one, lol. Mine is too big for me! Ive got a knot tied in it to make it smaller. It seems they shipped your replacement pretty quickly. I'm hoping mine gets here soon!


----------



## apobec (Oct 21, 2013)

T



> Do you feel that sometimes the items are labeled at an outrageous retail value to give us the sense of getting a great bargain? I mean seriously who pays $12 for 6 bobby pins. ( I think that is what they were on the website, or maybe more?). The bracelet, albeit it was for Breast Cancer awareness and all of the proceeds went to breast cancer awareness, was retailed at $45!!!!!! That seems a little outrageous and who payed for that since we only payed $35 for our box. Anyways, just my opinion.Â


 You should base the value on what it's worth to /you/, IMO. I LOVE the bobby pins and would absolutely pay $12 for another set. However, the cookbook isnt worth that much to me since I already know how to cook a lot of what is in there. I think popsugar sets a fair price for what's in there, and it's up to us to decide how much it's worth to us.


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 22, 2013)

If anyone's still looking for items from the October PS box, I have the following:

- Gorjana Bali Bead Bracelet (and pouch)

- NYX Liquid Liner (brown)

- NYX Smokey Shadow Palette

- Jane Tran Bobby Pins

- The Wet Brush

- Crispycake

- Stitch Fix code


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 22, 2013)

This might be of interest to the CrispyCake fans.

I was looking at the Orange Glad market place email and realized that the CrispyCake (they had a crispy cake in one of their past boxes) is from a company called the Crispery of VA!  I navigated over to the Crispery website.  I saw their phone number for custom orders was a 757 area code (that's also my area code), so I called them and spoke with Judy.

I found out some info, they're located in Portsmouth VA, which is the city next to mine (Norfolk).  But they do not have a store front (however they sell some of their goodies at some local stores in my area!)  Judy did agree shipping was high, however they do not ship from VA, they ship from their warehouse down south.  They are building a bakery in Hampton (just over the water from Norfolk) and she said shipping costs should decrease once they have the bakery up and running in Hampton. She didn't indicate when the bakery would be up and running.

Also, I asked her how they came to be in the PopSugar boxes, she said PopSugar reached out to them to be in their October box.  She said one of their people tried the crispycake in New York (apparently they're sold in lots of stores in CA and NY) and loved it, PS asked CrispyCake to send them a shipment for the October box (she also noted that CrispyCake would be in a future Orange Glad box, she said they just shipped them an order). 

Anyway, just thought I'd share, so if you'd like more crispycakes, maybe consider signing up for Orange Glad boxes (sweets only food box) or keep a look out for reduced shipping (I bet after the 15% off PopSugar code expires, call Judy she'd offer you another discount to ease the sting of the shipping).


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 22, 2013)

> This might be of interest to the CrispyCake fans. I was looking at the Orange Glad market place email and realized that the CrispyCake (they had a crispy cake in one of their past boxes) is from a company called the Crispery of VA!Â  I navigated over to the Crispery website.Â  I saw their phone number for custom orders was a 757 area code (that's also my area code), so I called them and spoke with Judy. I found out some info, they're located in Portsmouth VA, which is the city next to mine (Norfolk).Â  But they do not have a store front (however they sell some of their goodies at some local stores in my area!)Â  Judy did agree shipping was high, however they do not ship from VA, they ship from their warehouse down south.Â  They are building a bakery in Hampton (just over the water from Norfolk) and she said shipping costs should decrease once they have the bakery up and running in Hampton. She didn't indicate when the bakery would be up and running. Also, I asked her how they came to be in the PopSugar boxes, she said PopSugar reached out to them to be in their October box.Â  She said one of their people tried the crispycake in New York (apparently they're sold in lots of stores in CA and NY) and loved it, PS asked CrispyCake to send them a shipment for the October box (she also noted that CrispyCake would be in a future Orange Glad box, she said they just shipped them an order).Â  Anyway, just thought I'd share, so if you'd like more crispycakes, maybe consider signing up for Orange Glad boxes (sweets only food box) or keep a look out for reduced shipping (I bet after the 15% off PopSugar code expires, call Judy she'd offer you another discount to ease the sting of the shipping).


 Awesome info! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 22, 2013)

> This might be of interest to the CrispyCake fans. Anyway, just thought I'd share, so if you'd like more crispycakes, maybe consider signing up for Orange Glad boxes (sweets only food box) or keep a look out for reduced shipping (I bet after the 15% off PopSugar code expires, call Judy she'd offer you another discount to ease the sting of the shipping).


 I just went on their site. I'm so ashamed, I ordered 7. I figured if I had to pay for shipping the order needed to be worth it. And my husband stole the one from my box, I never got a bite so at least he will have no option but to share this time with 7. ;-)


----------



## Jill G (Oct 22, 2013)

Obviously I can't do math.  It's more like $25.


----------



## lauren2828 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have an extra $25 Gorjana code that I would be willing to trade for a stitchfix code


----------



## MissMonica (Oct 23, 2013)

I also have an extra Gorjana &amp; Griffin ($25) and Charm &amp; Chain ($30) code from past Popsugar boxes that I'd be willing to trade for a Stitchfix code.


----------



## Christy327 (Oct 23, 2013)

I would like the wet brush


----------



## wurly (Oct 23, 2013)

> This might be of interest to the CrispyCake fans. I was looking at the Orange Glad market place email and realized that the CrispyCake (they had a crispy cake in one of their past boxes) is from a company called the Crispery of VA!Â  I navigated over to the Crispery website.Â  I saw their phone number for custom orders was a 757 area code (that's also my area code), so I called them and spoke with Judy. I found out some info, they're located in Portsmouth VA, which is the city next to mine (Norfolk).Â  But they do not have a store front (however they sell some of their goodies at some local stores in my area!)Â  Judy did agree shipping was high, however they do not ship from VA, they ship from their warehouse down south.Â  They are building a bakery in Hampton (just over the water from Norfolk) and she said shipping costs should decrease once they have the bakery up and running in Hampton. She didn't indicate when the bakery would be up and running. Also, I asked her how they came to be in the PopSugar boxes, she said PopSugar reached out to them to be in their October box.Â  She said one of their people tried the crispycake in New York (apparently they're sold in lots of stores in CA and NY) and loved it, PS asked CrispyCake to send them a shipment for the October box (she also noted that CrispyCake would be in a future Orange Glad box, she said they just shipped them an order).Â  Anyway, just thought I'd share, so if you'd like more crispycakes, maybe consider signing up for Orange Glad boxes (sweets only food box) or keep a look out for reduced shipping (I bet after the 15% off PopSugar code expires, call Judy she'd offer you another discount to ease the sting of the shipping).


 Another piece of excellent detective work! Seriously, why are we not running the world?


----------



## AmandaMaven (Oct 23, 2013)

Don't know if anyone mentioned this but Orange Glad has free shipping on their website shop until Halloween. It has a couple of Crispy Cakes there if you want to try the S'Mores and Chocolate Sprinkles


----------



## wurly (Oct 23, 2013)

Sorry if this has already been posted, but can someone give me the discount codes for subscriptions? I remember reading there was a $10 off 3 months, but can't find it now. Is there a $25 off 6 months? I'm trying to get in on the current prices before they go up. Thank you!!!!


----------



## JessP (Oct 23, 2013)

@wurly SQUAD10 for a 3-month sub and REFER5 or SQUAD5 for a month-to-month sub. If you've already subscribed to PopSugar before, you'll have to open a new account to use the codes because they only work for new subscribers.


----------



## teenyfish (Oct 23, 2013)

Just received my box yesterday and I like it, but I don't LOVE it. I'm actually really excited about the cookbook, which I definitely wasn't at first. I also tried the wet brush on my hair this morning out of the shower and it worked perfectly! I have THE tiniest wrists, so the bracelet fit me well, but I don't think it's worth what they say it is, I also didn't like the NYX palette or eyeliner. The rice krispie was delicious! I'm on the fence about using the stitchfix code, so it might be up for trade soon. Overall 6/10.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 23, 2013)

My friend forwarded me an email from PopSugar regarding the resolution they offered her...she is pretty unhappy because she tossed the card in a hissy fit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you for your patience! While Stitch Fix is currently only able to serve sizes 0-14, both POPSUGAR and Stitch Fix are dedicated to their subscribers and would like to ensure that you have a positive experience. We will be sending you a fun, trendy necklace from the Stitch Fix collection to replace your voucher and we think you will absolutely love it! To redeem this, we will need you to send us the unused code to your voucher and once you have we will send along your necklace! We do hope you enjoy your new necklace and please let us know if you have any additional questions.

Cheers,


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 23, 2013)

On and speaking of stitch fix...do they cater to petite sizes? I typically have issues with clothing since I'm 4'10". I suppose I can create a profile and peak around the site. I wasn't really interested at first and traded my card...but now I'm curious.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My friend forwarded me an email from PopSugar regarding the resolution they offered her...she is pretty unhappy because she tossed the card in a hissy fit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you for your patience! While Stitch Fix is currently only able to serve sizes 0-14, both POPSUGAR and Stitch Fix are dedicated to their subscribers and would like to ensure that you have a positive experience. We will be sending you a fun, trendy necklace from the Stitch Fix collection to replace your voucher and we think you will absolutely love it! To redeem this, we will need you to send us the unused code to your voucher and once you have we will send along your necklace! We do hope you enjoy your new necklace and please let us know if you have any additional questions.

Cheers,
Oh no, that sucks for your friend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

But thanks for posting, I hope this is something they are offering everyone who didn't get to use their voucher.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On and speaking of stitch fix...do they cater to petite sizes? I typically have issues with clothing since I'm 4'10". I suppose I can create a profile and peak around the site. I wasn't really interested at first and traded my card...but now I'm curious.

They ask for your height in the profile, and there are several places for you to add comments. I'm sure they have petite sizes available  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 23, 2013)

> My friend forwarded me an email from PopSugar regarding the resolution they offered her...she is pretty unhappy because she tossed the card in a hissy fit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Thank you for your patience! While Stitch Fix is currently only able to serve sizes 0-14, both POPSUGAR and Stitch Fix are dedicated to their subscribers and would like to ensure that you have a positive experience. We will be sending you a fun, trendy necklace from the Stitch Fix collection to replace your voucher and we think you will absolutely love it! To redeem this, we will need you to send us the unused code to your voucher and once you have we will send along your necklace! We do hope you enjoy your new necklace and please let us know if you have any additional questions.
> 
> Cheers,


 I got this email too. Now I just need to find where I put that card!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 23, 2013)

> On and speaking of stitch fix...do they cater to petite sizes? I typically have issues with clothing since I'm 4'10". I suppose I can create a profile and peak around the site. I wasn't really interested at first and traded my card...but now I'm curious.


 That's why I traded my card right away too. I'm only 4'11". Plus I just have weird body proportions on top of it. To give you an idea, I can only buy swimming suits where you buy each piece separately because my bottoms are usually XS and the top is a L or XL... So I assumed that stitch fix would be like every clothing store I've gone to and not have anything to fit me properly. Lol.


----------



## Gchatt (Oct 23, 2013)

Can someone tell me how the stitch fix code was sent...gift card....on a piece of paper. I don't know what I did with my code and it would be nice if I knew what I was looking for


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 23, 2013)

believe it was a card...


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Gchatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can someone tell me how the stitch fix code was sent...gift card....on a piece of paper. I don't know what I did with my code and it would be nice if I knew what I was looking for
Here you go!


----------



## wurly (Oct 23, 2013)

I just signed up for 3 months, and they don't have the November box available. If I want a seamless subscription, should I just keep my current subscription through November? Do the box prices go up in November for current subscribers?


----------



## MichiChan (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just signed up for 3 months, and they don't have the November box available. If I want a seamless subscription, should I just keep my current subscription through November? Do the box prices go up in November for current subscribers?
Unless you extend your subscription before November 4, the price you pay will increase after that date.


----------



## brainybeauty (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Don't know if anyone mentioned this but Orange Glad has free shipping on their website shop until Halloween. It has a couple of Crispy Cakes there if you want to try the S'Mores and Chocolate Sprinkles 
@AmandaMaven you just made my day with this code. Thanks for sharing! I got 6 Crispy Cakes (excited to gift to friends this holiday season) and some honey for just $27. So glad that I saved the $11.95 The Crispery wanted to charge me for shipping!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 24, 2013)

I gave my stitch fix code to a friend because I am too picky with my clothing to have somebody else pick it out for me.  Seriously, I could go into the fitting room with 12 things and leave with 1.  And I am very selective.  I just know what I like at this point in my life!


----------



## polarama (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Don't know if anyone mentioned this but Orange Glad has free shipping on their website shop until Halloween. It has a couple of Crispy Cakes there if you want to try the S'Mores and Chocolate Sprinkles 
Thank you for this!  I ordered some Crispycakes, and now I want to sign up for Orange Glad.  Yum.


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Oct 24, 2013)

This Gorjana bracelet was way too small.. and the Open Circle necklace was way too short!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 24, 2013)

> Thank you for this! Â I ordered some Crispycakes, and now I want to sign up for Orange Glad. Â Yum.Â


 I ordered one of each kind of crispy cake, plus the holiday box with all the treats. Yummy! I can't believe I spent that much on junk food though. Haha.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 25, 2013)

I emailed the Crispery about their shipping rates and Valerie responded and offered to check on the USPS rates to see if they were lower. Since I wanted 8 crispycakes (yes! I'm greedy!) it turned out that their regular shipping rate was still lower than USPS, but she said if I had only wanted two crispycakes then it might have been cheaper with USPS flat rate. She reminded me to use the popsugar coupon for 15% off. The high shipping does make sense; those things are enormous.

Just in case someone is interested in a smaller order it seems they're very open to working with you!

[Edited because it was showing my text three times? I must have done something wrong!]


----------



## missemiee (Oct 25, 2013)

> This Gorjana bracelet was way too small.. and the Open Circle necklace was way too short!


I thought the exact same about the necklace! So short! I'm a petite person and this was just too weird of a length for me. I thought about getting one of those extender things for it but never did, so it's gone I worn. The bracelet is actually too big on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so yeah this jewelry has been a miss for me unfortunately.


----------



## polarama (Oct 25, 2013)

I liked the October box (I started in August)--first box that had stuff I actually used/ate.  I've made recipes from the cookbook, eaten my crispycake, used my polis, and LOVE the brush.  My September box is practically untouched.


----------



## AmandaMaven (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I ordered one of each kind of crispy cake, plus the holiday box with all the treats. Yummy! I can't believe I spent that much on junk food though. Haha.

It's totally worth it though! haha


----------



## yjk98 (Oct 28, 2013)

Is anyone interested in trading their Stitchfix code?  I have a $25 Shoptiques card, $25 Gorjana Griffin card, and $30 Charm &amp; Chain card.  Please PM me.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 28, 2013)

Does anyone know if Charm &amp; Chain codes stack?  I can't seem to find anything reasonable on the site to use it on.


----------



## Dakota750 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if Charm &amp; Chain codes stack?  I can't seem to find anything reasonable on the site to use it on. 
The Charm &amp; Chain gift cards don't stack, but I think you can use the gift card with other discount codes (like the one you get for signing up for their email).  Maybe they'll have a sale for Black Friday?


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dakota750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Charm &amp; Chain gift cards don't stack, but I think you can use the gift card with other discount codes (like the one you get for signing up for their email).  Maybe they'll have a sale for Black Friday?
A Black Friday sale is exactly what I have been holding on to my card for!


----------



## jenannagain (Oct 28, 2013)

Wait! I've stacked $150 worth of charmandchain codes, just redeemed them on my account as store credit. Try that, it worked for me along with the promo code for 10% off If anyone doesn't want their c&amp;c, I'm all over that. LOLOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dakota750 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenannagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wait! I've stacked $150 worth of charmandchain codes, just redeemed them on my account as store credit. Try that, it worked for me along with the promo code for 10% off

If anyone doesn't want their c&amp;c, I'm all over that. LOLOL





Oh wow, nice tip!  I had never created an account, only tried applying them as gift cards.  Were you able to apply it towards shipping costs too?


----------



## Glossygirl (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenannagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wait! I've stacked $150 worth of charmandchain codes, just redeemed them on my account as store credit. Try that, it worked for me along with the promo code for 10% off

If anyone doesn't want their c&amp;c, I'm all over that. LOLOL




omg that is an awesome tip!!!

thanks!


----------



## jenannagain (Oct 29, 2013)

I think it will apply towards shipping too. (Re: c&amp;c codes) but at a certain point shipping is free- I'm still deciding on what I want. They have 25% off sale items now with LASTCHANCE code


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenannagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think it will apply towards shipping too. (Re: c&amp;c codes) but at a certain point shipping is free- I'm still deciding on what I want. They have 25% off sale items now with LASTCHANCE code
can only hope that means that they will be ordering more items in stock. the items they have in the lower price range is limited.  the sizes in the other, more expensive, items are also limited so even if I were to spend money on items they don't have my sizes.  Of course, there are lovely $700 necklaces I am eyeing up. It would take quite a few gift cards to feel less painful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I still have a charm and chain to trade. Pm me if interested


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Oct 30, 2013)

I actually contacted Gorjana and Griffin directly. They are the nicest company I've ever dealt with. They are custom making both pieces at no charge longer for me.


----------



## klotto (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffanybella82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually contacted Gorjana and Griffin directly. They are the nicest company I've ever dealt with. They are custom making both pieces at no charge longer for me. 
I wish there was some why they could do the same with the wrap bracelet they sent last year.


----------



## emmzk25 (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm on an email list for gorjana and they keep having secret sales on certain items at 60-70% off


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 31, 2013)

> I still have a charm and chain to trade. Pm me if interested


 Thanks for all the PMs. Its been traded.


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 1, 2013)

Others have suggested a single thread for Popsugar Swaps. Here is a link for it: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138849/popsugar-box-swaps-monthly-and-specials


----------



## ginmorel (Nov 6, 2013)

Has anyone used more than one stich fix code at a time? I remember reading we could use up to two. I was able to get another code and my first fix is scheduled for the 9th. Last week when I checked I had the $40 credit and today I only have $20. I was wondering if this happened to anyone else?


----------



## elbowglitter (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone used more than one stich fix code at a time? I remember reading we could use up to two. I was able to get another code and my first fix is scheduled for the 9th. Last week when I checked I had the $40 credit and today I only have $20. I was wondering if this happened to anyone else?






One probably got used as your styling fee for your box arriving on the 9th.


----------



## ginmorel (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elbowglitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
One probably got used as your styling fee for your box arriving on the 9th.
Oh thanks! I didn't think of that. I figured it would still show as $40.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 6, 2013)

This happened to me too- no worries it's just the $20 styling fee they charge upfront  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rjee (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone used more than one stich fix code at a time? I remember reading we could use up to two. I was able to get another code and my first fix is scheduled for the 9th. Last week when I checked I had the $40 credit and today I only have $20. I was wondering if this happened to anyone else?





I don't know how to help you on this, but I do have a stitchfix card that I'm definitely not going to use ever.  Are you interested in taking it in exchange for something else?


----------



## ginmorel (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This happened to me too- no worries it's just the $20 styling fee they charge upfront




Thanks! Did you receive your fix already? If so, did you like what they sent?


----------



## cmello (Nov 6, 2013)

the $20 card covers the $20 styling fee and $20 towards the purchase if you keep something right??? I also used 2 cards


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 6, 2013)

I haven't received my fix yet- this is my first one &amp; I'm super excited!! I did log into my account &amp; I could see the list of items sent- no pics though. It's my understanding that the $20 is the styling fee &amp; if you keep items the $20 is then credited to your total. If you keep all 5 items then u get 25% off too.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 6, 2013)

If anyone has a stitch fix code they aren't using I would love to trade for it! I have a gorjana code or my trade list is in my sig


----------



## lauren2828 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm getting my Stitchfix next week and would love to trade for another card. I have an extra Gorjana code and some other things. PM me if you are interested!


----------



## Lindsey Smith (Nov 7, 2013)

has anyone gotten a jewery item from stitchfix code...for being plus sized? just curious what it would look like!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lindsey Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  has anyone gotten a jewery item from stitchfix code...for being plus sized? just curious what it would look like!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
not yet..i hope its nice and not all gold.


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 7, 2013)

Not yet either


----------



## CurlyExpat (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  not yet..i hope its nice and not all gold.
Me too. I don't think I have ever seen silver jewelry in the PopSugar boxes.






Maybe it's time for a change!


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 8, 2013)

> Me too. I don't think I have ever seen silver jewelry in the PopSugar boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time for a change!


amen to that!


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lindsey Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  has anyone gotten a jewery item from stitchfix code...for being plus sized? just curious what it would look like!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  not yet..i hope its nice and not all gold.

Just got it...It's a Baublebar Flower Dangle Bib Necklace (label says orange, although clearly it's not). And yes...gold. Not sure I like it...


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Just got it...It's a Baublebar Flower Dangle Bib Necklace (label says orange, although clearly it's not). And yes...gold. Not sure I like it...




Aw, I really like it!


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Just got it...It's a Baublebar Flower Dangle Bib Necklace (label says orange, although clearly it's not). And yes...gold. Not sure I like it...




I don't like it! Boo! Boo popsugar..but I knew this would happen. I haven't liked any of the jewelry they sent.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Just got it...It's a Baublebar Flower Dangle Bib Necklace (label says orange, although clearly it's not). And yes...gold. Not sure I like it...




That is actually a very pretty necklace!


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Just got it...It's a Baublebar Flower Dangle Bib Necklace (label says orange, although clearly it's not). And yes...gold. Not sure I like it...




It's OK but not particularly my taste...I do not mind gold tone jewelry at all but I do find it a little odd that PS never sends out silver jewelry. I don't know, I am glad that PS remedied this issue with the Stitchfix card but the whole thing still sort of bugged me. I wasn't thrilled with the October box anyhow and that whole Stitchfix thing left a bad taste in my mouth. I don't think I'd ever be interested in their service. Thankfully, my sister wound up buying my October box from me. Hurrah!


----------



## bttrflie (Nov 8, 2013)

This is the baublebar necklace I got. It's ok but not really my style.


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 9, 2013)

I think I like the green one better.


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 9, 2013)

> This is the baublebar necklace I got. It's ok but not really my style.


 I like that one too! Very pretty!


----------



## Lindsey Smith (Nov 9, 2013)

Agreed, I like the green one better...but interesting..im sure both could look nice with a solid colored sweater or something......not bad. im trying to sell a stitchfix code on ebay right now...because im scared i wont like what they send me!


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 9, 2013)

@bttrflie and @jesemiaud did you necklace come fedex? Mine just came but it wasn't even in the box. Just floating around at the bottom of the packaging. It just had a plain empty box in there as well. Is this how ya'lls came? Well, maybe not the necklace not in a box part.


----------



## bttrflie (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't know what the box was that it came in since my husband got it but the necklace was in a baublebar felt bag in a small box that was in the larger box he threw out. And, yeah I'm going to see how I can work it in a wardrobe. A solid colored sweater with some jeans and boots is a good idea. Sometimes it's good to go outside your comfort zone I suppose.


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 9, 2013)

Mine is light pink round round beads, orange oval beads, 2 small hot pink beads, then 2 starfish with crystals in them. I really want to like this necklace and I think I would like it if, it didn't have the starfish.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @bttrflie and @jesemiaud did you necklace come fedex? Mine just came but it wasn't even in the box. Just floating around at the bottom of the packaging. It just had a plain empty box in there as well. Is this how ya'lls came? Well, maybe not the necklace not in a box part.
Yes, mine was in a white box that had a sticker on the bottom that said Baublebox. Shipped fedex.


----------



## Gchatt (Nov 9, 2013)

Here is my necklace. It has emerald green stones. If anyone that got the one of the other necklaces wants to trade PM me.


----------



## Lindsey Smith (Nov 9, 2013)

i got my new popsugar box in the mail today. yay.  im probably going to ebay some items but a scarf!!!!!!! yay


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bttrflie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





This is the baublebar necklace I got. It's ok but not really my style.

That's the one I got, only mine is bright orange. It's hooooorrible.


----------



## mama2358 (Nov 10, 2013)

> @bttrflie and @jesemiaud did you necklace come fedex? Mine just came but it wasn't even in the box. Just floating around at the bottom of the packaging. It just had a plain empty box in there as well. Is this how ya'lls came? Well, maybe not the necklace not in a box part.


 That exactly how mine came! I am depressed at what a hunk of crap my necklace is. Faky looking rhinestones and the whole thing weighs about as much as a feather. I wouldn't pay $3 for it at Walmart.


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 10, 2013)

Did popsugar send these or are they from stichfix?



> That exactly how mine came! I am depressed at what a hunk of crap my necklace is. Faky looking rhinestones and the whole thing weighs about as much as a feather. I wouldn't pay $3 for it at Walmart.


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did popsugar send these or are they from stichfix?
Popsugar


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 10, 2013)

> Popsugar


 You would think if they didn't learn a lesson from February at a minimum they would wrap the apology replacements nice to make the recipients feel special to receive it, since it was a sensitive issue to some subscribers. Business 101


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 10, 2013)

When I wrote them I told them about the Feb. box and how they did it to me again! Then they send an email back saying they need the card back. Fine, but, I feel that isn't fair as they made the mistake of including something in a box that I PAY for and then want me to turn around and spend money to send the card back(I know it was just a stamp but, that is not the point).I also mentioned the bracelet. Really? It was so small. It was like child size. I knew when they said they were going to send jewelry I wasn't going to like it because I knew it was going to be gold. Maybe I sound like an ungrateful brat.Then, I received my box with the necklace all knotted up. The box has a sticker on the back but, not where it is from. I guess, you win some, you lose some.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2013)

They sent me the scarf from... August? The navy-and-white-striped-with-neon-coral-blocking. Which I already have, but I didn't want either of the other things they gave me a choice of, so whatever. At least it's better than the initial offered item: The thong from the February box. I, ahem, let them know that was not acceptable.


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 10, 2013)

> When I wrote them I told them about the Feb. box and how they did it to me again! Then they send an email back saying they need the card back. Fine, but, I feel that isn't fair as they made the mistake of including something in a box that I PAY for and then want me to turn around and spend money to send the card back(I know it was just a stamp but, that is not the point).I also mentioned the bracelet. Really? It was so small. It was like child size. I knew when they said they were going to send jewelry I wasn't going to like it because I knew it was going to be gold. Maybe I sound like an ungrateful brat.Then, I received my box with the necklace all knotted up. The box has a sticker on the back but, not where it is from. I guess, you win some, you lose some.


 I agree and can't believe they let their customer service fall so short on this one. And you're not being a brat at all, they truly should have already had this handled with stitchfix if they were even giving out the cards. But you're right win some lose some with these subs.


----------



## mama2358 (Nov 11, 2013)

> Did popsugar send these or are they from stichfix?


 The brand of my necklace was 41hawthorn, which is Stitchfix's brand. I just sent an email back to Popsugar to let them know how unhappy I was with this "solution". I told them the only thing that necklace was good for was dress up for my toddler.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 11, 2013)

Why didn't they let you send back a picture of the card in an email? That seems weird. To be honest though, it's luck of the draw with stitch fix as well--I am sure some of the people who use the coupon will find that not everything they receive is their taste.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 11, 2013)

> I think part of the disappointment is... that I actually wanted to try stitch fix. Like I wanted to see what kind of clothes they would send. I shouldn't have to ask them to customize a box full of accessories because PopSugar sent me a card out of the size range they offer.Â


 Yeah, I was ready to sign up, but was blocked too


> I like that one too! Very pretty!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 11, 2013)

That



> Just got it...It's a Baublebar Flower Dangle Bib Necklace (label says orange, although clearly it's not). And yes...gold. Not sure I like it...


 your necklace is so very pretty! I love it


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 11, 2013)

> They sent me the scarf from... August? The navy-and-white-striped-with-neon-coral-blocking. Which I already have, but I didn't want either of the other things they gave me a choice of, so whatever. At least it's better than the initial offered item: The thong from the February box. I, ahem, let them know that was not acceptable.


 I wish they would have given me a choice. I would have been happier with that. Even if I didn't like any of the choices for myself I could use it for a present. I can't use my necklace as a present because I don't know anyone who would like this necklace. I guess it will go on my trade list.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't see what's wrong with those necklaces.  I think with the right top or dress they would look amazing, and the whole point of StitchFix is to expand your wardrobe (with clothes and accessories) and try something you wouldn't normally try.  I've been a Stitch Fix user for a while, so I'm use the the style of necklaces they send.  They are light weight, but I almost kept several because I loved them so much, but I couldn't justify the price.  

Don't get me wrong, though, they have sent plenty of clothing and accessories that I did not like, but the idea is to try something you wouldn't normally pick up and try yourself.


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't see what's wrong with those necklaces.  I think with the right top or dress they would look amazing, and the whole point of StitchFix is to expand your wardrobe (with clothes and accessories) and try something you wouldn't normally try.  I've been a Stitch Fix user for a while, so I'm use the the style of necklaces they send.  They are light weight, but I almost kept several because I loved them so much, but I couldn't justify the price.  

Don't get me wrong, though, they have sent plenty of clothing and accessories that I did not like, but the idea is to try something you wouldn't normally pick up and try yourself.  
Right but, I hate gold jewelry. My wedding rings are white gold, my earrings are white gold,etc. Gold does not look good on me. If my necklace was in silver then I would try it out.


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 11, 2013)

I think them sending anything was a nice gesture. It's not the "PopSugar You'll Love Everything" box.


----------



## KayArrEff (Nov 11, 2013)

I've been lurking on MUT for about a year now but never worked up the nerve to actually join and post anything.  

My bracelet came completely unraveled a couple weeks ago.  I emailed Popsugar and they said that they unfortunately don't have any extras.  Is it worth possibly contacting Gorjana about?  Or should I just count it as a loss and move on?

Thanks in advance for the input!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 11, 2013)

> I've been lurking on MUT for about a year now but never worked up the nerve to actually join and post anything. Â  My bracelet came completely unraveledÂ a couple weeks ago. Â I emailed Popsugar and they said that they unfortunately don't have any extras. Â Is it worth possibly contacting Gorjana about? Â Or should I just count it as a loss and move on? Thanks in advance for the input!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It may be - I've ordered from gorjana quite a few times and they always have wonderful cs. So it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayArrEff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been lurking on MUT for about a year now but never worked up the nerve to actually join and post anything.  

My bracelet came completely unraveled a couple weeks ago.  I emailed Popsugar and they said that they unfortunately don't have any extras.  Is it worth possibly contacting Gorjana about?  Or should I just count it as a loss and move on?

Thanks in advance for the input!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Did Popsugar offer to send you anything else?  I think someone else contacted them about their damaged bracelet and they sent them something else from a previous box.  Maybe you can take whatever they send you and then trade for a new bracelet on here?  I believe there are a few ladies trading their bracelets on the Popsugar swaps thread.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138849/popsugar-box-swaps-monthly-and-specials

Or maybe that was different because their bracelet arrived damaged as opposed to coming unraveled after receiving it.  If Popsugar isn't sending you anything, I'd say it couldn't hurt to email Gorjana about it.  There was probably a quality issue with the one you received if it came unraveled so quickly with just normal usage.


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 11, 2013)

> I think them sending anything was a nice gesture. It's not the "PopSugar You'll Love Everything" box.


 Never said it was.I dont usually complain but, when I pay for something I can't use that is not okay with me. I paid for the stitchfix card and couldn't use it. So yes it was nice of popsugar to send us something in return.


----------



## aquaria527 (Nov 11, 2013)

I just tried the Julep Maven freedom top coat.... it DOES dry really quickly, but it also somehow makes it so that the polish peels off really easily. Two days after application, and my nails are all chipped already, badly. Anyone else have this issue? Am I using it wrong somehow?


----------



## missemiee (Nov 11, 2013)

> I just tried the Julep Maven freedom top coat.... it DOES try really quickly, but it also somehow makes it so that the polish peels off really easily. Two days after application, and my nails are all chipped already, badly. Anyone else have this issue? Am I using it wrong somehow?


 It does the same exact thing on my nails as well. I actually ordered the freedom top coat from Julep months ago, so now I have two of these top coats. It's not the best. The only top coat I've found that I've had really good results with is Nails Inc. Caviar Topcoat. If anyone has any tips to get the freedom top coat to have better results, let us know!!


----------



## Emsmom (Nov 12, 2013)

I had the same problem. I was so disappointed. I'm going to cancel my julep subscription tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 12, 2013)

With the freedom top coat, your not suppose to apply it until your nails are mostly dry. Once applied, the top coat itself dries fast. You can also use light to set the coat after applying- I hold my nails up to the bright bulbs in my bathroom. Once applied, my manis last for approx 5-6 days chip free. My all time fav top coat is Deborah Lippmann on a clear day- at the 7 dsy mark I start to have a little wear on the ends but still chip free


----------



## greenflipflops (Nov 12, 2013)

I forgot from which month the stitch fix code came from, but if anyone wants it, pm me! i have no use for it

*Edit: *Just gave it away.


----------



## greenflipflops (Nov 12, 2013)

Also giving away my Charm &amp; Chain $30 code to whoever wants it. Pm me.

*Edit: *Gone.


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 12, 2013)

If anyone won't be using their charm and chain codes before they expire, please feel free to PM me. I'll gladly trade you something for it. I've been lusting over a pricey ring. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Never said it was.I dont usually complain but, when I pay for something I can't use that is not okay with me. I paid for the stitchfix card and couldn't use it. So yes it was nice of popsugar to send us something in return.
Way I look at it, box cost $35 (if you paid full price), we got nine items (including the stitch fix card), that breaks down to $3.88 per item equally.  

Of course, value is different for everyone and it sure seems this gift card held a lot of value to some subscribers.

I'm not planning to use the $30 Canvaspop card in my November box.  But I'm not emailing PopSugar and asking them to send me something more appropriate.  Yes, I get that it's about not wanting to use the card (CanvasPop) vs can't actually use the card (StitchFix) for some...

Anyway, I agree it was nice of them to send some necklaces, at worst if you didn't like it you could ebay or craigslist it for the $3.88 it "cost" you and then you wouldn't be out the money invested in the StitchFix card, only your time, which is minimal and you can go buy a silver or white gold necklace instead.     /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## celticjade (Nov 12, 2013)

So I live in Utah and wandered into a Deseret bookstore and look what I found!




Crispycakes for . . . $2.95!!! So I got 2: Chocolate dipped and toasted coconut :0)


----------



## dehemmi (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I live in Utah and wandered into a Deseret bookstore and look what I found!





Crispycakes for . . . $2.95!!! So I got 2: Chocolate dipped and toasted coconut :0)






















 Those look so yummy!! I don't know if I would have been able to contain myself. I probably would've bought that whole basket had I seen it! Haha


----------



## celticjade (Nov 12, 2013)

> Â Those look so yummy!! I don't know if I would have been able to contain myself. I probably would've bought that whole basket had I seen it! Haha


 Heh, it was so hard! I allowed myself only the cash in my wallet. Took me awhile to choose only two! So many yummy options.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dehemmi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  





















 Those look so yummy!! I don't know if I would have been able to contain myself. I probably would've bought that whole basket had I seen it! Haha
I was going to say, I would have bought ten. LOL


----------



## celticjade (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was going to say, I would have bought ten. LOL

Oh my goodness, I wanted to so badly!!

Can I admit here how much I love touching crispycakes!?  (It feels so weird typing that.)  They're so squishy!


----------



## KayArrEff (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Can I admit here how much I love touching crispycakes!?  (It feels so weird typing that.)  They're so squishy!

Oh thank goodness it isn't just me!  Mine sat on the kitchen counter for a while before I ate it and I squished it every time I passed by it.


----------



## treefrets294evr (Nov 13, 2013)

_oh, that's so funny. I would generally totally agree with you, I'm always thinking to myself, "that's crazy! no way I would pay that." But... I have to admit, that I have bought hairpins from that same company before from Anthropologie. I guess $12 for hairpins when you are already dropping $100 on a skirt didn't seem so crazy? And they were cute, so, errr_

That was supposed to be a reply to the poster who was stating that the retail prices seemed inflated, guess I forgot to hit the reply button, oops


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 14, 2013)

For those that got a necklace how long did it take?


----------



## tarm (Nov 14, 2013)

anybody want to trade anything for the gorjana code?


----------



## notsousual (Nov 16, 2013)

Anybody want my Stitch Fix code? I'm willing to trade for any other gift cards. PM me.


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My friend forwarded me an email from PopSugar regarding the resolution they offered her...she is pretty unhappy because she tossed the card in a hissy fit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you for your patience! While Stitch Fix is currently only able to serve sizes 0-14, both POPSUGAR and Stitch Fix are dedicated to their subscribers and would like to ensure that you have a positive experience. We will be sending you a fun, trendy necklace from the Stitch Fix collection to replace your voucher and we think you will absolutely love it! To redeem this, we will need you to send us the unused code to your voucher and once you have we will send along your necklace! We do hope you enjoy your new necklace and please let us know if you have any additional questions.

Cheers,
Did you email Stitchfix AND Popsugar?


----------



## klg534 (Nov 19, 2013)

I got two necklaces. One was in a nice baublebar bag, in a gift box. Another came in a plastic box, opened just rattling around in the bigger box they sent.  They came like three days apart, it was SO odd.


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got two necklaces. One was in a nice baublebar bag, in a gift box. Another came in a plastic box, opened just rattling around in the bigger box they sent.  They came like three days apart, it was SO odd. 
That is how mine came!


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 19, 2013)

Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* 


 

My friend forwarded me an email from PopSugar regarding the resolution they offered her...she is pretty unhappy because she tossed the card in a hissy fit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you for your patience! While Stitch Fix is currently only able to serve sizes 0-14, both POPSUGAR and Stitch Fix are dedicated to their subscribers and would like to ensure that you have a positive experience. We will be sending you a fun, trendy necklace from the Stitch Fix collection to replace your voucher and we think you will absolutely love it! To redeem this, we will need you to send us the unused code to your voucher and once you have we will send along your necklace! We do hope you enjoy your new necklace and please let us know if you have any additional questions.

Cheers,

I emailed them and told them I was not happy with that. I told them it was their mistake and I wasn't going to pay for it again and they didn't make me sent them the code.


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 19, 2013)

> So I live in Utah and wandered into a Deseret bookstore and look what I found!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG!!! COCONUT, I didn't see that on their website when I placed my order. But the carmel pretzel one was AMAZING!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffanybella82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you email Stitchfix AND Popsugar?
I'm not sure if she emailed Stitchfix or not...


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 20, 2013)

I finally got my necklace... and it looks pretty crappy. It came in a box with a plastic lid. They wanted me to give them my stitchfix code but I told them I lost it so they said they would send me a necklace anyway.


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got my necklace... and it looks pretty crappy. It came in a box with a plastic lid. They wanted me to give them my stitchfix code but I told them I lost it so they said they would send me a necklace anyway. 
What does your necklace look like?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 20, 2013)

Fwiw all stitch fix necklaces, earrings and bracelets I've received came in the generic packaging (plain white box with plastic lid).  I never really thought it was a big deal to have fancy packaging.  It seems packaging is kept light weight and plain on purpose, maybe to save shipping costs.


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Fwiw all stitch fix necklaces, earrings and bracelets I've received came in the generic packaging (plain white box with plastic lid).  I never really thought it was a big deal to have fancy packaging.  It seems packaging is kept light weight and plain on purpose, maybe to save shipping costs.  
I think it would be fine except there is just a card in there saying sorry from popsugar. My necklace had all kinds of knots in it. It is just like they throw a necklace in a box and they are done with it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 20, 2013)

Again I think it's a nice gesture they sent a necklace. But this sound like pleasing the impossible, first the necklaces are ugly, then the packaging is too simplistic, then they are just thrown in a package. It's seems like no one is pleased.


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 20, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## indianaredhead (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayArrEff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been lurking on MUT for about a year now but never worked up the nerve to actually join and post anything.  

My bracelet came completely unraveled a couple weeks ago.  I emailed Popsugar and they said that they unfortunately don't have any extras.  Is it worth possibly contacting Gorjana about?  Or should I just count it as a loss and move on?

Thanks in advance for the input!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I would contact Gorjana about the unravelling.  The bracelet I received was about 5 inches long.  I contacted their customer service and they offered to send a new one.


----------



## indianaredhead (Nov 22, 2013)

I received my necklace for the Stitchfix card today.  It came in a huge fed ex box with the air cushion but when I took out the little white box there was nothing in it.  I looked a little further and found it had fell out of the box and was stuck to the tape on the bottom of the box.  It is a 41Hawthorn from StitchFix.  It is cute but I personally like the baublebar replacements that others have received a little bit better.  I can't complain to much though...If they wouldn't have offered the trade I would have never used the code.


----------



## indianaredhead (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffanybella82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you email Stitchfix AND Popsugar?
I emailed both.  I never got a response from PopSugar until after I had emailed Stitchfix.


----------



## missm08 (Nov 22, 2013)

Did anybody who tried to use their Stitchfix code for an actual Stitchfix have a problem with actually getting the "credit" of $20 to the account? So I received my Fix, and decided to buy 2 things out of it. But, they didn't take the $20 off my order! It was the standard using the $20 styling fee towards the purchase, but I thought that the code was supposed to make the "styling fee" completely free?

I emailed Stitch Fix twice in the past week and a half and haven't gotten a response.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Did anybody else have this happen to them? Should I try posting on their facebook?


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 22, 2013)

> Did anybody who tried to use their Stitchfix code for an actual Stitchfix have a problem with actually getting the "credit" of $20 to the account? So I received my Fix, and decided to buy 2 things out of it. But, they didn't take the $20 off my order! It was the standard using the $20 styling fee towards the purchase, but I thought that the code was supposed to make the "styling fee" completely free? I emailed Stitch Fix twice in the past week and a half and haven't gotten a response.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did anybody else have this happen to them? Should I try posting on their facebook? [/quote This is correct- the $20 is a credit that either gets used for the stylist fee or if you keep something then the $20 is applied towards that item. So if your keeping something, your $20 will be applied towards the total of your items that you kept. Hope this clarifys your ?'s  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lindsey Smith (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my necklace for the Stitchfix card today.  It came in a huge fed ex box with the air cushion but when I took out the little white box there was nothing in it.  I looked a little further and found it had fell out of the box and was stuck to the tape on the bottom of the box.  It is a 41Hawthorn from StitchFix.  It is cute but I personally like the baublebar replacements that others have received a little bit better.  I can't complain to much though...If they wouldn't have offered the trade I would have never used the code.




oh i love that!


----------



## indianaredhead (Nov 25, 2013)

Just a reminder to the ladies who still have not used their StitchFix cards...They expire on 11/30/2013.


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 26, 2013)

Good point. I'll take any unused ones


----------



## MsBLittleton (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just a reminder to the ladies who still have not used their StitchFix cards...They expire on 11/30/2013.
Does this apply to a fix that is scheduled for a later time?


----------



## indianaredhead (Nov 26, 2013)

I would double check.  I just happened to notice the date on the card by accident. My guess would be that as long as you have used the code at the website by the date, you should be fine.


----------



## tessak (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm interested in trading for StichFix codes if anyone has one they won't use before it expires this week. My trade list is in my signature.


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 27, 2013)

I remember hearing that it just had to be in your account by 11/30


----------



## indianaredhead (Nov 27, 2013)

Here is the back of the card.  It is pretty vague.


----------



## lechatonrose (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone still want a stitch fix code?

eta: taken =)


----------



## kgirl42 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone still want a stitch fix code?

Just sent you a PM  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flynt (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone still want a stitch fix code?

Yes! I have a charm and chain code if you would want to trade.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 28, 2013)

I still have a StitchFix code as well and love hand cream, funky nail wraps, and colorful eyeliner pencils (especially the Starlooks metallic pencils sent out in the November ipsy bags)!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Nov 30, 2013)

If anyone has a stitcfix code they r getting rid of, I have a fix scheduled and would gladly take it


----------



## susanleia (Dec 8, 2013)

Bumping to say the Crispery has discounted their shipping by 50% for the holiday season.


----------



## numbersmom (Dec 9, 2013)

> Bumping to say the Crispery has discounted their shipping by 50% for the holiday season.Â


 do you know if they discounts on bulk orders more then the current offer?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


do you know if they discounts on bulk orders more then the current offer?
I would call them, when I talked to the woman there she was very nice and very excited that we loved their goodies.  I bet if you called and told her how much you love them she'd work out a deal with you.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Dec 9, 2013)

> Bumping to say the Crispery has discounted their shipping by 50% for the holiday season.Â


Is there a code needed for checkout on the Crispery site?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Is there a code needed for checkout on the Crispery site?
I think it's automatically applied to the orders.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Dec 9, 2013)

Awesome! I just ordered a bunch!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teenyfish (Jan 19, 2014)

Dragging up an old topic - but anyone who liked the wet brush, living social has them on sale for $9 right now, and you can use the coupon LSJAN20 until 1/20 to get 20% off.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jan 22, 2014)

I started to buy this deal from Living Social, but it had a $3.99 shipping fee on top of the $9 price.  I went on Amazon and discovered I could get a 2-pack for $18 so I did!  Now each of my kids will have their own wet brush.


----------



## Rynnegade (Feb 7, 2014)

I got one like this in turquoise and I can't stand it.  The jewelry they send out is never not ugly and cheap looking.  Baublebar is the worst.  I have all this bad fashion jewelry in my closet now taking up space.


----------

